# knitting tea party friday 4 november '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 4 November '16

I was working away filing claims, making phone calls - the claims are to the insurance that came with my plane ticket which should take care of the residue left over from Medicare. That will be nice. The phone calls are trying to get my meds on schedule again - I neglected to add some information to the fax Heidi sent for me yesterday so it will have to be resent Monday and hopefully that will clear the way. Once it is up and running it will almost run itself.

It's about 53° here today - some clouds - some blue sky - lots of sunshine but still too cold for me. I don't think one could sit in the sun today and feel comfortable.

Fried Mac and Cheese Balls Recipe

A crunchy potato chip crust turns macaroni and cheese into a hand held appetizer version of everyone's favorite cheesy comfort food.

SERVES: MAKES 30-35 BALLS

Ingredients

1 recipe baked macaroni and cheese or a 9 X 13 pan of your favorite recipe, chilled and refrigerated overnight
2 8.5 ounce Kettle Brand Potato Chips, any flavor
2-3 eggs
6 cups canola or peanut oil

Instructions

1. Make the macaroni and cheese and refrigerate overnight.

2. Use a 1½-inch scoop or spoon out about 2 tablespoons macaroni and cheese and shape into 2-inch rounded balls, compressing lightly.

3. Place about 2 cups of each flavor of potato chips into their own gallon freezer bags and seal. Gently roll a rolling pin over the chips to crush into small flakes. Add more chips to the freezer bag and crush as long as it's manageable.

5. Pour the crushed chips into a shallow bowl or plate.

6. In another shallow bowl, whisk the two eggs until smooth.

7. Dip the rounded balls into the whisked egg then roll in the potato chips, firmly pressing the chips into the macaroni balls to create a solid crust. Repeat until you have about 10-12 balls.

8. Heat the oil in a deep 4-quart pot until the oil registers 350 degrees F on a candy or deep fry thermometer. Fry 6 cheese balls at a time for about 3 minutes 30 seconds or until golden. Drain on paper towels and serve immediately.

NOTE: While these crunchy macaroni and cheese balls taste terrific without any dipping sauce, we both found ourselves shaking a dash or 32 of vinegary hot sauce on the hot little balls.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/mac-and-cheese-balls-recipe/

Pumpkin Granola

Lasts 5-7 days in our house over yogurt for breakfast for 5 people. Freezes well; the raisins will get hard, but then soften again.

Serves 12

Ingredients

5 cups of rolled oats (we use certified gluten free)
3/4 cup canned pumpkin puree
1/2 to 3/4 cup honey (start with the smaller amount)
1 cup whole almonds (or use toasted pumpkin seeds)
1 cup dried cranberries/raisins or mixture (add last hour)
1 tablespoon pumpkin pie spice
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt

Directions.

1. Use a large slow cooker -- I used a 6.5-quart.

NOTE: It's not a typo that I didn't add any butter or oil; I wanted to see if it would work without any, and it did! The pumpkin helped to coat the oats and provided enough moisture to keep it from burning and the honey did a good job of providing sweetness and a bit of a binder.

2. Stir everything but the dried fruit in.

3. The honey will be gloppy--- just stir the best you can.

4. Cover, and cook in a vented slow cooker (prop lid open with chopstick or wooden spoon) on high for 4 hours, stirring every 30 minutes or so.

5. Add dried fruit the last 30-minutes to an hour. There really isn't an exact science here--- when you're happy with the texture and the consistency, it's done!

6. Let cool completely-- the oats will get a bit harder and crispier after cooling (you can spread it all out on layers of foil or paper towels or parchment paper on the counter to speed up the cooling process).

7. Store in an airtight container (zipper bag or tupperware) in the fridge or freezer.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2012/08/slow-cooker-pumpkin-granola.html

CORNBREAD RECIPE

Only ONE bowl and NINE ingredients necessary for this Easy Cornbread Recipe! This cornbread contains no flour - so it's gluten free - and TWO kinds of corn: creamed corn and sweet corn!

TOTAL TIME: 45 mins
Recipe type: Side Dish
Serves 6-8

INGREDIENTS

½ cup unsalted butter, melted
⅔ cup white sugar
2 large eggs, room temperature
1 cup buttermilk, room temperature
2 cups yellow cornmeal
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
1 (15 oz) can cream style corn
1 (15 oz) can sweet corn, drained

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Grease a 10 in cast iron skillet (or similar baking dish) with cooking spray.

. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

3. In a large bowl, whisk together the butter, sugar, eggs, and buttermilk.

4. Using a spatula, fold in the rest of the ingredients.

5. Pour batter into prepared pan.

6. Bake in preheated oven for about 40 minutes, or until fully cooked.

http://showmetheyummy.com/cornbread-recipe/?tl_inbound=1&tl_target_all=1&tl_period_type=3&utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Cornbread+Recipe&utm_campaign=SMTY+Daily+RSS+Email

Roasted Rosemary Accordion Potatoes By Jelly Toast

Everything about these potatoes was a breeze to make, and yet they were warm and crisp and the perfect little brunch potato.

Serving Size: 6

Ingredients:

3 lb baby potatoes (red, gold or a mixture), scrubbed
2 Tbsp olive oil
2 Tbsp fresh rosemary, minced
salt to taste
pepper to taste

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Grease a rimmed baking sheet with non stick spray and set aside.

2. Taking a potato, slice a thin piece off the bottom, creating a level surface for the potato to rest. Slice the potatoes into 1/8 inch slices, leaving the slices attached at the bottom of the potato (do not cut all the way through). If you are having a difficult time keeping potatoes together (like me), place the potato on a large spoon while slicing to help avoid cutting all the way through.

3. Place cut potatoes on baking sheet. Drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with salt, pepper and rosemary. Toss to coat and spread potatoes, sliced side up, around the pan.

4 Roast for 50-60 minutes, flipping potatoes half way through cooking time, until potatoes are golden and cooked through.

5. Taste potatoes and adjust seasoning as needed and serve.

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/12/29/roasted-rosemary-accordion-potatoes/21122424/?brand=food

Brussels Sprout Slaw with Dried Cranberries & Pepitas

Total time: 15 mins

Recipe type: Side, Gluten Free, Vegan

Ingredients

6 cups shredded brussels sprouts, about 1 pound
¼ cup dried cranberries
2 tablespoons roasted, salted pepitas

Dressing:

½ cup mayo (I used vegan Just Mayo)
3 teaspoons water
2 teaspoons apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon maple syrup
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
⅛ teaspoon celery seed

Instructions

1. Add all dressing ingredients to a large bowl and wisk until combined.

2. Next, add the shredded brussels sprouts (I used a sharp knife to thinly slice them), dried cranberries and peptias to the bowl and mix until everything is evenly coated with dressing.

3. Slaw can be served immediately or stored in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.

http://www.shelikesfood.com/1/post/2016/10/brussels-sprout-slaw-with-dried-cranberries-pepitas.html

Bread Crumbs and Vegetables

I will never forget sitting down at a meal at my sister in law's and thinking that these are the best vegetables I've ever tasted. It was very simple, but over the years I forgot about it until on my recent trip to Europe, where my niece topped our asparagus with this exact simple recipe. Learn how you can impress your guests in a quick and easy way. Let's spruce up our veggies.

Ingredients

Bread Crumbs
Butter

Instructions

1. Melt butter in frying pan on medium heat and add crumbs, stirring frequently and slowly let them brown.

2. Use one to one measurements.

3. Generally I use 1/2 cup butter and 1/2 cup Panko bread crumbs.

4. Adding hollandaise sauce gives an extra flavor for those festive holidays coming up soon.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/bread-crumbs-and-vegetables.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I just stepped out on the porch for a minute - lovely - think I will go sit in the sun when I am done here. Not many days left for that.

Election Day Cake a.k.a. Cranberry Loaf

Ingredients

for the loaf:

1/3 cup orange juice
2 teaspoons grated orange zest
2/3 cup buttermilk
6 tablespoons salted butter, melted
1 large egg
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup fresh or frozen cranberries, chopped coarse
1/2 cup walnuts or pecans, optional

For the optional icing:

1 cup powdered (confectioners) sugar
1-2 tablespoons orange juice
1 tsp. orange zest

Directions

1. Adjust oven rack to middle position and preheat oven to 375f degrees.

2. Spray bottom of 9 x 5-inch loaf pan with non-stick cooking spray.

3. In a small bowl, whisk together orange juice, orange zest, buttermilk, butter and egg. Set aside.

4. In a large bowl, whisk together flour, sugar, cinnamon, baking powder and baking soda.

5. Stir liquid ingredients into dry with until combined.

6. Gently stir in cranberries and nuts (if using.) Do not overmix.

7. Pour batter into prepared loaf pan and spread evenly.

8. Bake for 20 minutes, then reduce heat to 350 degrees. Continue to bake until golden brown and toothpick inserted into center of loaf comes out clean, about 45 minutes longer.

9. Cool loaf in pan for about 10 minutes, then turn out onto wire rack and cool at least one hour before serving.

10. In a bowl, whisk together powdered sugar with one tablespoon orange juice and a teaspoon of orange zest. I prefer a thick icing but if it is too thick for your taste, just add a little more orange juice to thin it out.

12. Spread icing onto cooled bread. Slice and serve!

Cook's Note: If you're using frozen cranberries, be sure to chop them while they're still frozen. Using a sharp knife to chop cranberries is important because they are thick-skinned and like to roll around on you when you chop them. Also, if you want to add some blue color to this loaf (to give it a more patriotic look), substitute half of the cranberries with blueberries.

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2016/11/election-day-cake-a-k-a-cranberry-loaf.html?utm_source=The+Country+Cook+Newsletter&utm_campaign=614b683b8f-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2016_10_29&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_7cd31b30da-614b683b8f-62591013

Low-Carb Sugar-Free Pumpkin Bread Recipe

Pumpkin is so good for us, and I love the warm spices usually associated with it, so coming up with ways to use it seems natural. Spread this bread with a little cream cheese and have a cup of tea -- wonderful for a fall or winter afternoon.

Total Time 50 min 
Prep 10 min, Cook 40 min 
Yield 15 1" slices

Ingredients

1 cup canned pumpkin 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
4 eggs 
3 tablespoons butter, melted
2 cups almond meal
1 tablespoon cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg 
1/2 teaspoon ginger (feel free to add more if you're a ginger lover) 
pinch cloves 
1/2 salt 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
sugar substitute of your choice equal to 1 cup sugar - zero carb preferred such as liquid

Preparation

Heat oven to 350 degrees F.

Prepare loaf pan. For this recipe, I used a clay pan, and I used butter to grease it.

1. Mix together the wet ingredients: pumpkin, vanilla, eggs, and melted butter. If the sugar substitute is liquid, add it with the wet ingredients.

2. Mix the dry ingredients: almond meal, spices, salt, and baking powder. Include the sugar substitute here if it's a powder (but I specifically do not recommend "Splenda granulated" for this recipe).
3. Combine wet and dry ingredients well and pour into loaf pan. Spread batter evenly.

4. Bake for about 40 minutes, until middle springs back to the touch and a toothpick comes out clean. 5. Cool for 15-20 minutes, and remove from pan. Cool completely before slicing.

Nutritional Information: Each of 12 servings has 3 grams effective carbohydrate plus 3 grams fiber (6 grams total carbohydrate), 6 grams protein, and 150 calories.

https://www.verywell.com/low-carb-sugar-free-pumpkin-bread-recipe-2241701?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20161031&utm_term=bouncex

Copycat KFC™ Original-Style Chicken

A homemade version of KFC's™ 11 original-style fried chicken.

Recipe by Macheesmo
Total Time 60min
Serves 4

Ingredients
1 whole chicken (2 breasts, 2 thighs, 2 drumsticks, 2 wings)
2 quarts neutral oil, for frying
1 egg white
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon kosher salt

SPICE MIX:
1 tablespoon paprika
2 teaspoons onion salt
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon dried sage
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram

Directions

1. Preheat fryer to 350º F. Mix together spice mix well.

2. Combine spice mix with flour, brown sugar and salt.

3. Dip chicken pieces in egg white to lightly coat them, then transfer to flour mixture. Turn a few times and make sure the flour mix is really stuck to the chicken. Repeat with all the chicken pieces.

4. Let chicken pieces rest for 5 minutes so crust has a chance to dry a bit.

5. Fry chicken in batches. Breasts and wings should take 12-14 minutes and legs and thighs will need a few more minutes.

NOTE: I always recommend testing the chicken with a meat thermometer (it should reach 165º F in the thickest part of the chicken).

6. Let chicken drain on a few paper towels when it comes out of the fryer.

Trademarks referred to herein are the properties of their respective owners.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/copycat-kfc-original-style-chicken/97c93d14-9d8c-4bc7-96dc-1e0b37e4fcaa

Was everyone as happy as I was that the Cubs finally won the World Series. I know - here I am - a buckeye - rooting for an Illinois team. But then during the regular season we root for the Detroit Tigers. It certainly was an exciting series. Right down to the line - each team having won three games - the seventh would tell the winner. They won by one point - both teams played hard. Both teams deserved to win. The Indians haven't won a world series for 58 years now - think that is what it is. The next exciting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The next exciting game will be in football – Ohio State vs Michigan State – or have they already played? It is a great rivalry – with Ohio State winning more times than not.

Better stop before I run out characters. --- Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't believe I'm really on page 1. Now back to the beginning to read.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice recipes! Just dropped in to wave hi...me and Ms Smiley gotta get dressed and head out to the store. Yep, gotta dress these hairless 'fur' kids in cooler weather. Later. Bye.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Great recipes, Sam. The mac and cheese balls sound so good but I think of those calories...wow. And, yes, I'm happy the Cubs won. I was rooting for the Blue Jays but since they were knocked out, the Cubs were next on my list. They've broken the drought. Good for them. The weather here has cooled considerably. It has been just gorgeous here but I think we're on the down side. The sun's shining but it's a lot cooler than I would like. We had rain, rain, yesterday and it brought down a lot of leaves. My yard is covered with them but there are still trees that haven't turned colour. They're starting but have a long way to go. I sure hope they drop the leaves before the snow flies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> The next exciting game will be in football - Ohio State vs Michigan State - or have they already played? It is a great rivalry - with Ohio State winning more times than not.
> 
> Better stop before I run out characters. --- Sam


I'm not into football. I've been watching the ice skating; that's more my line.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I think there are just 3 of us on here....WHERE is everyone? I'll come back later after I've read some of my mail.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello Sam, thank you for the new start. Its great to see you back here at the beginning again. Hope you are still resting and being careful of your health and recovery.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> The next exciting game will be in football - Ohio State vs Michigan State - or have they already played? It is a great rivalry - with Ohio State winning more times than not.
> 
> Better stop before I run out characters. --- Sam


Good to see you back starting off a new week with a load of new recipes Sam, sounds like you are well on the road to recovery, but your trusty deputies have been doing a great job in your absence. I forgot that our clocks went back last week but yours don't change till this week so just for this week we in the UK get our TP starting an hour earlier than usual.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam nice to see you and your recipes back at the top of the page . Hope you are feeling a lot better now . Sat here listening to fireworks go off . Guy Fawkes night tomorrow but some have been celebrating tonight . Noticed the Christmas trees have gone up in the shopping centre near me . Won't be long now . Was going to make another Christmas cushion this year to add to my small collection but not sure I can be bothered now . I am going to make some little items to go inside clear baubles as I said I would make some for the Christmas coffee morning that the knitting group does for charity in December


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It is almost the week-end and I am more than ready. This has been a very busy week with up and down events. We got moved out of the old house completely and turned the keys in. What a relief. The grandchildren have helped a lot with the unpacking and it is going well. Of course we find things we don't need and can't find things we do need. For example, I had to go out and buy new toothbrushes. No big deal. The biggest problem of the week was the plumbing either stopped up or wasn't connected correctly and the toile4t in the master bathroom backed up into the tub. Took several hours to get it draining again. Thankfully the manufacture of the home paid the bill. 
Hope everyone has a good week-end. I plan on taking some time off and catch my breath.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 28th October, 2016 by Darowil

The closure on *Mrsvette's* second place has taken place.

*Puplover* has been having a number of health issues. Recommended that she try cortisone injections in her back - but DH is concerned about the cost involved.

*Railyn* has finally completed the move - unpacking still but moved. Grandson and his wife came and helped so a great deal is now unpacked. Enjoying the new place

A good friend of *Kate's* has been battling cancer for 2 years and after a sudden downturn passed away on Sunday.

*Gagesmum* had a great-niece born Sunday morning. Mum and daughter both fine.

Ohio Joy heard from *Cmaliza* - she is improving slowly - while the dizziness is improving she hates the soft foods. And *Bulldog* popped in - she has been in bed for 3 weeks with UTI and back issues, slowly improving. But she has also heard from *Vabchonnie* who is apparently going through chemo.

*Gwen and Marianne* had a lovely day together.

Thursday *Mrsvette's* niece donated a kidney to her brother. Immediately post op both fine.

*Lurker* had her eyes checked and has a few issues developing which need yearly checking.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 28th October, 2016*

PHOTOS
1 - *Swedenme* - Autumn colours on the trees
3 - *Fan* - Fishy hats
4 - *Poledra* - Yarn!
4 - *Gwen* - Animal hats
6 - *Bonnie* - DH, DGD & DGS / DS & DDIL
11 - *Bonnie* - Kimber (download)
20 - *Lurker* - View (Hunua Range)
22 - *Cahmeregma* - Yarn
26 - *Swedenme* - Azel pullover & hat
27 - *Swedenme* - Mishka on guard duty!
43 - *Puplover* - Pup / Mia / Dawn & DGDs
48 - *RosD* - Baby shawl/Baby dresses/DGS & blanket
49 - *Swedenme* - Hedgehog
50 - *RosD * - DGS Jackson
53 - *Bonnie* - Cross stitch / Table runners
59 - *Cashmeregma* - Mermaid tail started
61 - *Pacer* - Hallowe'en decorations/Matthew's latest drawing
61 - *Swedenme* - Grass before & after
62 - *RosD* - Baby dress, shoes & Hugg boots
64 - *RosD* - Baby shawl
65 - *Gwen* - Youngest DGS in Hallowe'en costume
68 - *Darowil* - Oscar W paddle steamer
75 - *Gagesmom* - "Uncle" Gage with Warden
77 - *Swedenme* - Funny
77 - *Kate * - Irish dancing!
78 - *Gwen* - Gwen & Marianne / Fall in Georgia
80 - *Fan* - Harrison and Abigail
81 - *Gwen* - Chairs
81 - *Kehinkle* - Sock ribbing
82 - *RosD* - Matthew's drawing
83 - *RosD* - DH, DD and DSIL
83 - *Poledra* - Slouch hat / Sock
87 - *TNS* - Christening shawl
89 - *Cashmeregma* - Fall colours / Daralene, Aunts & cousins
97 - *Angelam * - JFK memorial/Autumn tree/Purl Soho yarn shop
99 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's latest drawing
100 - *Gwen* - DH and new puppy
108 - *BubbaLove* - Slouch hat for DGD
108 - *Lurker* - Guernsey and Ringo
110 - *Lurker* - Ringo
114 - *Swedenme* - The Knitter's Gift Timeline!
115 - *Bonnie * - Kimber
119 - *Poledra* - Pinnae Princess Dress 
123 - *Gwen* - Gracie
123 - *Mrsvette* - Zee O
126 - *Kate* - View from the hills
128 - *Swedenme * - Cherry & berry scones

RECIPES
12 - *Bonnie* - "Quick" Mozzarella Recipe/Homemade ricotta (link)
39 - *Sassafras* - Roasted vegetable soup
68 - *Sam* - Vegged Up Decadent Chocolate Cake 
78 - *Sam * - Chicken recipes (link)

CRAFTS
1 - *Gwen* - Shark Attack blanket (link)
11 - *Sam* - Flower Garden teacosy (link)
38 - *Swedenme* - I ❤ lily socks (link)
44 - *Sugarsugar* - Crochet snuggle sacks (link)
59 - *Cashmeregma* - No knot Russian join (link)
62 - *Sam* - Circular crochet jacket (link) 
63 - *Bonnie* - Charlotte's Dream pattern (link)
77 - *Sam* - Fiberwild yarns (link)
78 - *Sam* - Jammy keeper / Purl Soho (links)
113 - *Sam* - Hitchhiker scarf in hedgehog DK (link) 
114 - *Sam* - Bubble wrap scarf (link)
116 - *Tami* - Tinsel hedgehog and (links)

OTHERS
24 - *Bonnie* - Reactive v non-reactive pans (link)
56 - *Sam* - Netted (link)
62 - *Bonnie* - Glasses on-line (link)
63 - *Bonnie* - Stormchaser photography (link)
99 - *Angelam* - Runnymede (link)
101 - *Lurker* - Funny


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not ready for Christmas before Thanksgiving. have not been in the stores but i noticed a few Christmas themed ads on television last night. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam nice to see you and your recipes back at the top of the page . Hope you are feeling a lot better now . Sat here listening to fireworks go off . Guy Fawkes night tomorrow but some have been celebrating tonight . Noticed the Christmas trees have gone up in the shopping centre near me . Won't be long now . Was going to make another Christmas cushion this year to add to my small collection but not sure I can be bothered now . I am going to make some little items to go inside clear baubles as I said I would make some for the Christmas coffee morning that the knitting group does for charity in December


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm not ready for Christmas before Thanksgiving. have not been in the stores but i noticed a few Christmas themed ads on television last night. --- sam


The build up to Christmas here tends to start once Halloween and bonfire night are over 
I suppose for you it will be after thanksgiving


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for opening. Brussels sprout slaw sounds interesting as does pumpkin bread.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
Mel, hope Gage enjoys sleepovers and is easier to live with.
Maya and I had 40 min. walk. First walk in a week! Finally over cold. Started decluttering bedroom DH uses for insane hoarder clutter. Excuse is my DS and SO will be here the weekend before Thanksgiving. But, have wanted to do this for years. If I do accomplish task I will be wicked witch of the West if he puts even one thing in there. I am too old to deal with living with hoarder in LIVING AREA of house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is almost the week-end and I am more than ready. This has been a very busy week with up and down events. We got moved out of the old house completely and turned the keys in. What a relief. The grandchildren have helped a lot with the unpacking and it is going well. Of course we find things we don't need and can't find things we do need. For example, I had to go out and buy new toothbrushes. No big deal. The biggest problem of the week was the plumbing either stopped up or wasn't connected correctly and the toile4t in the master bathroom backed up into the tub. Took several hours to get it draining again. Thankfully the manufacture of the home paid the bill.
> Hope everyone has a good week-end. I plan on taking some time off and catch my breath.


Sounds like you've had a very eventful week. Hope everything settles soon and you can relax and enjoy your new home. Cheers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot! Almost time for lunch.
I like the sound of the Cornbread Sam! Problem here is getting the ground corn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off with some tasty sounding recipes Sam and to the Summary Ladies thank you for a great job. We sure were chatty last week!

I'll try not to overload you with pictures of Gracie but just had to share these two. The first one was what they took at the vets today. The second one DD's boyfriend came by to see her and decided after wearing her out with play to mess with her with one of her new toys. She never stirred.

I made slip covers of my own design out of a sheet for the sofas today. Just tired of having to constantly clean the leather sofa of dirt/mud from the dogs. Nothing fancy at all; held on with very wide elastic. I'm going to make up several sets so I can change them out when needing to wash them. Also picked up another medium size crate and starting tonight the only dog not crated at bedtime will be Sydney who will go into Hannah's room with her. I've crated Alice and Gracie together the past two nights and have had two good nights of restful sleep. Sold me on crating for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for starting us off with some tasty sounding recipes Sam and to the Summary Ladies thank you for a great job. We sure were chatty last week!
> 
> I'll try not to overload you with pictures of Gracie but just had to share these two. The first one was what they took at the vets today. The second one DD's boyfriend came by to see her and decided after wearing her out with play to mess with her with one of her new toys. She never stirred.
> 
> I made slip covers of my own design out of a sheet for the sofas today. Just tired of having to constantly clean the leather sofa of dirt/mud from the dogs. Nothing fancy at all; held on with very wide elastic. I'm going to make up several sets so I can change them out when needing to wash them. Also picked up another medium size crate and starting tonight the only dog not crated at bedtime will be Sydney who will go into Hannah's room with her. I've crated Alice and Gracie together the past two nights and have had two good nights of restful sleep. Sold me on crating for sure!


I want a Lab. next time! No I don't, I want another Corgi.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for starting us off with some tasty sounding recipes Sam and to the Summary Ladies thank you for a great job. We sure were chatty last week!
> 
> I'll try not to overload you with pictures of Gracie but just had to share these two. The first one was what they took at the vets today. The second one DD's boyfriend came by to see her and decided after wearing her out with play to mess with her with one of her new toys. She never stirred.
> 
> I made slip covers of my own design out of a sheet for the sofas today. Just tired of having to constantly clean the leather sofa of dirt/mud from the dogs. Nothing fancy at all; held on with very wide elastic. I'm going to make up several sets so I can change them out when needing to wash them. Also picked up another medium size crate and starting tonight the only dog not crated at bedtime will be Sydney who will go into Hannah's room with her. I've crated Alice and Gracie together the past two nights and have had two good nights of restful sleep. Sold me on crating for sure!


She looks so happy.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm not into football. I've been watching the ice skating; that's more my line.


I'm a skating fan too but here we have coverage, or lack of it, by NBC, and I think it is very poor.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for starting us off with some tasty sounding recipes Sam and to the Summary Ladies thank you for a great job. We sure were chatty last week!
> 
> I'll try not to overload you with pictures of Gracie but just had to share these two. The first one was what they took at the vets today. The second one DD's boyfriend came by to see her and decided after wearing her out with play to mess with her with one of her new toys. She never stirred.
> 
> I made slip covers of my own design out of a sheet for the sofas today. Just tired of having to constantly clean the leather sofa of dirt/mud from the dogs. Nothing fancy at all; held on with very wide elastic. I'm going to make up several sets so I can change them out when needing to wash them. Also picked up another medium size crate and starting tonight the only dog not crated at bedtime will be Sydney who will go into Hannah's room with her. I've crated Alice and Gracie together the past two nights and have had two good nights of restful sleep. Sold me on crating for sure!


Aaww she is tired out and so cute


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sam great to see you back at the helm with your recipes????

7:15pm and I am caught up. In 45 minutes Gages friend will be here. I might make muffins for them to snack on later.


I am off for now but will check in later on before bed ☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off, I'm glad you're feeling well enough to do it. Some interesting recipes, I'll be trying some.
I'm glad your airline insurance will pay your extra bills
Thanks to Kate & Margaret for the summaries.

Gwen such cute photos of Gracie.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new tea party, as always. Tired tonight so off to bed soon. Take care all. Prayers for all in need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot, then back to finish last week! Back in a few minutes.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam and summary ladies for the new KAL. Love the picture of Gracie. She will be a sweet and loving dog for sure. Makes me almost want a puppy again. But, at my age, I fear that my Molly will have to be my last dog..a sad thought. But so far Molly is doing well, though at times she is very noisy, esp. during the Halloween trick or treaters. Another beautiful fall day here, but the leaves have mostly fallen from my trees and it is cold enough that in morning I have to wear a hoodie. Snow tires on, let the snows begin.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, if I make the mac and cheese balls, you will have made DH very happy. Note, I said "IF" I make them!  

Railyn, so glad you are in your new home, and the unpacking is going well. Having to buy new toothbrushes is not a big deal in the scheme of things. The stopped up toilet is, however! I am sorry that happened, but glad the manufacturer paid the bill for it. 

I have not been in any store except the craft store for a bit, oops, I was in Walmart last week to pick up totes for storing stuff in the RV, and there is Christmas stuff in the craft store, understandable for those who make seasonal items for sale, so they have time to make items before the holidays, but too early to suit me in any of the other stores. Can't remember if there was any out at Walmart, but there probably was.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for opening. Brussels sprout slaw sounds interesting as does pumpkin bread.
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
> Mel, hope Gage enjoys sleepovers and is easier to live with.
> Maya and I had 40 min. walk. First walk in a week! Finally over cold. Started decluttering bedroom DH uses for insane hoarder clutter. Excuse is my DS and SO will be here the weekend before Thanksgiving. But, have wanted to do this for years. If I do accomplish task I will be wicked witch of the West if he puts even one thing in there. I am too old to deal with living with hoarder in LIVING AREA of house.


Glad you are over your cold and got to walk with Maya. Good luck with the decluttering.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for starting us off with some tasty sounding recipes Sam and to the Summary Ladies thank you for a great job. We sure were chatty last week!
> 
> I'll try not to overload you with pictures of Gracie but just had to share these two. The first one was what they took at the vets today. The second one DD's boyfriend came by to see her and decided after wearing her out with play to mess with her with one of her new toys. She never stirred.
> 
> I made slip covers of my own design out of a sheet for the sofas today. Just tired of having to constantly clean the leather sofa of dirt/mud from the dogs. Nothing fancy at all; held on with very wide elastic. I'm going to make up several sets so I can change them out when needing to wash them. Also picked up another medium size crate and starting tonight the only dog not crated at bedtime will be Sydney who will go into Hannah's room with her. I've crated Alice and Gracie together the past two nights and have had two good nights of restful sleep. Sold me on crating for sure!


Both darling pics of Gracie! I never had a crate for our dog, but if we ever get another, I sure will. It sure cuts down on destruction when you are gone, and creates a safe place for the dog to go if things get stressful for them, or they just want some quiet time. Have a friend who leaves the crate open when the dog is out, just so the dog can go in on it's own if it needs or wants to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mjs said:


> I'm a skating fan too but here we have coverage, or lack of it, by NBC, and I think it is very poor.


Nice to see you post!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Forgot to say, Sam, that no, I was not as excited as you were that the Cubs won. For once, I was a sports fan! And you know I usually don't pay any attention to any of the sports, though do enjoy watching the Olympics. I will say, however, that both teams certainly earned their games. They all worked hard, and both teams deserved to win. So, I say, congratulations to the Cubs. But I am disappointed that the Indians lost. Still proud of them.

Getting a headache, again. Getting tired of them. I need to go to the chiropractor for an adjustment. That should help some. I think the computer and reading on the phone or Kindle isn't helping. But I have been getting up with one in the morning, also, lately. So I will shortly join DH in bed. Hope the electric blanket has taken the chill of, as I have been chilled for the last couple of hours.

DD and Arriana came over today to help me finish getting everything out of the RV that needed to come in. All I have left to do is wipe out the fridge, mop and vacuum. That will wait for DH to finish winterizing and tracking in any leaves and dirt. I am also going to spray the carpet with Lysol to hopefully get rid of any food smell from anything that might have gotten dropped. Why they insist on putting carpet in RVs I will never understand! Makes it hard to keep clean. Anyway, DH is still trying to figure out where we have a leak. The carpet in the bedroom was WET when we got to Michigan to visit our friends for our last trip out. We have had the dehumidifier out there to dry it out since we came home. He has caulked everywhere he can think of that might be letting water in, but has seen no sign of where it might be coming from. The only other thing he can think of is that the fresh water fill hose comes through the wall into my nightstand behind the drawers, then down under the floor to the holding tank. The hose may have a crack in it, but no idea how that would have happened, as it is in a place where it can't be damaged, and it has never frozen. We have always winterized it before it got that cold. He may try filling the tank again to see if he can see if that is the cause. Now I have a kitchen full of stuff that I have no where else to put, as I do every year. Damien's school will have a food drive the week before Thanksgiving, so some of my canned and boxed stuff will go there. 

DD and I may take a drive tomorrow and go to my cousin's craft show about 1 1/2 hours from here. Quite a drive when we could probably go to one much closer to home, but it's not the going to a craft show just to go to a craft show (I haven't gone to one in years!), it's to do something different and support my cousin. Always fun to be around her, even if we won't get to visit. 

Arriana was fun today. DD called before they came and warned me Arriana was in a whiney mood. Well she was a good little girl while here, though thought she would get away with telling me she didn't do something that I had already told her she wasn't to do, but did. Ooops, didn't work. She got to use the colored chalk on the cement patio stones in the back yard/garden. I will have to come back and edit with a photo that is in my phone. She has pink chalk all over her face! To come in the house and sit down anywhere, she had to take her leggings off and sit on a blanket on the floor! She had sat in a heavily chalked spot, and the chalk dust went clear through the leggings! Oh my. Actually, once the leggings were off, she didn't need to sit on the blanket, but if she eats anything in the living room, she has to sit on a blanket. She had a sandwich for lunch, and DD and I wanted to come in and try to do some photo work on my computer, which got us nowhere, as the computer refused to read her portable drive, and Arriana said she wasn't finished with her lunch. We were down to eating crackers by now! So I told her she could take it in the living room and sit on the blanket. She ended up in my lap eating crackers and watching Pete's Dragon. She didn't get to finish watching it, because they had to leave to go get Damien from school. 

Talk to you all tomorrow. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, all y'all!!

It's been a long week for certain. I've been enjoying all the lovely pictures of beautiful ladies, sweet puppies, gorgeous scenery. Thank you for all of them.

We finally managed to start the process for getting the gas turned on for heat and now the gas utility servicemen can't find the proper connection to open and the particular piece of ''stuff'' needed to turn the fitting can't be found *AND* the proper line joint doesn't correspond with the schematic of the service lines. Interesting, right?

Oh, well, I've got a new man assigned to my food service section of Elm. He's a sweet and cooperative guy but needs full-time supervision by someone. Unfortunately, my new volunteer in residence is a bit too convinced of his own skills in just about any area of any topic to actually be much use as a team leader. Don't get me wrong. He is eager to help and can do many things in many areas whether in the food service or maintenance or whatever. He does not lead others effectively and can run his mouth in chatter that points out HIS skills or knowledge all the while he is making a bit of a mess performing the task at hand. But he is not arrogant or aggressive. So, he gets as good as he gives from any and all except the new guy who is likely overwhelmed by today's new-to-him experiences--so far!!!

Almost a catastrophe with the broiled salmon fillets we served for lunch today. While I was dealing with several other situations during lunch, 2 volunteers and the new guy didn't keep an eye on the fish under the broiler. Not burned but very brown on the thinner parts of some of the pieces. The good news is that we ended the week serving less than a third of those we fed on Monday so didn't need the overly browned pieces for lunch. The number of folks served decreased every day as those who receive their food stamps and other assistance near the first of the month, had the means to provide for themselves or they were too high to be hungry.

I brought home the leftovers and have prepped salmon salad (think tuna salad) for sandwiches tomorrow. We served out five dozen eggs prepped into egg salad for sandwiches this week. The folks really like them and it surely beats the PB&J we had for nearly 8 weeks as the only filler for bagged lunches. I didn't get enough seasoning into the mashed sweet potatoes or the green beans we served with the fish but no one complained--they just asked for the salt and pepper shakers and made do. I'm still learning the amounts of seasonings of all kinds needed for the amounts of foods I cook for a number of servings that can vary from 20+ to 70+ on any given day. Of course, I've not been here at this time of year and the numbers can vary depending on the days into the month and whether we are coming to the close of another 31-day month in succession.

One attractive woman came in with two black eyes received at the hands of her SO, pimp, or boy friend. I don't know which; but the older man she was talking with over lunch was offering to take care of him for certain if given the chance. They are all beginning to look out for one another and many are not simply running their mouths to prove how tough they want you to think they are. I've noticed that most of them are cleaning up their language (at least around me) even in conversation with each other. I believed that they were not all THAT limited in their vocabulary in spite of the limits of their education or circumstances. Some of them are proving me correct at least on that point.

I'm about to run out of steam for today and still need to try out the patches I've knit to repair the holes in the bottom of the heels of a pair of socks I knitted for Susan several years ago. I just wish that she'd brought the problem to my attention before the worn spots got this large!!

Rest well, take care, have a good day--whichever fits your time frame.

Hugs from NE Ohio.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gages friend is here and I think I am going to get them to bed 11-1130ish. So then I can go to bed to. 

Hoping you all have a good night and I will see you tomorrow ☺????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, Sam, it's great to see you starting us off again. 
Mac N Cheese, yum! We have a restaraunt in Ft. Collins that does a mac n cheese hotdog, totally awesome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is almost the week-end and I am more than ready. This has been a very busy week with up and down events. We got moved out of the old house completely and turned the keys in. What a relief. The grandchildren have helped a lot with the unpacking and it is going well. Of course we find things we don't need and can't find things we do need. For example, I had to go out and buy new toothbrushes. No big deal. The biggest problem of the week was the plumbing either stopped up or wasn't connected correctly and the toile4t in the master bathroom backed up into the tub. Took several hours to get it draining again. Thankfully the manufacture of the home paid the bill.
> Hope everyone has a good week-end. I plan on taking some time off and catch my breath.


You've certainly earned a break, I think you deserve more than a weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for starting us off with some tasty sounding recipes Sam and to the Summary Ladies thank you for a great job. We sure were chatty last week!
> 
> I'll try not to overload you with pictures of Gracie but just had to share these two. The first one was what they took at the vets today. The second one DD's boyfriend came by to see her and decided after wearing her out with play to mess with her with one of her new toys. She never stirred.
> 
> I made slip covers of my own design out of a sheet for the sofas today. Just tired of having to constantly clean the leather sofa of dirt/mud from the dogs. Nothing fancy at all; held on with very wide elastic. I'm going to make up several sets so I can change them out when needing to wash them. Also picked up another medium size crate and starting tonight the only dog not crated at bedtime will be Sydney who will go into Hannah's room with her. I've crated Alice and Gracie together the past two nights and have had two good nights of restful sleep. Sold me on crating for sure!


Awe, she's a cute little lapful! 
And the chicken resting on her is adorable, David was across the room squinting at her like she had a growth or something until I told him it was her toy on her back. lol He thinks she cute too but said NO, we can't have one. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I want a Lab. next time! No I don't, I want another Corgi.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Both darling pics of Gracie! I never had a crate for our dog, but if we ever get another, I sure will. It sure cuts down on destruction when you are gone, and creates a safe place for the dog to go if things get stressful for them, or they just want some quiet time. Have a friend who leaves the crate open when the dog is out, just so the dog can go in on it's own if it needs or wants to.


Both Ryssa and Gizmo are kenneled when we aren't home and at night, and their kennels are left open the rest of the time and they go in and out of them. Buster and Mocha haven't been kenneled in years but any other dogs we ever get will be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how precious is that - what would happen if you didn't crate any of the dogs? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for starting us off with some tasty sounding recipes Sam and to the Summary Ladies thank you for a great job. We sure were chatty last week!
> 
> I'll try not to overload you with pictures of Gracie but just had to share these two. The first one was what they took at the vets today. The second one DD's boyfriend came by to see her and decided after wearing her out with play to mess with her with one of her new toys. She never stirred.
> 
> I made slip covers of my own design out of a sheet for the sofas today. Just tired of having to constantly clean the leather sofa of dirt/mud from the dogs. Nothing fancy at all; held on with very wide elastic. I'm going to make up several sets so I can change them out when needing to wash them. Also picked up another medium size crate and starting tonight the only dog not crated at bedtime will be Sydney who will go into Hannah's room with her. I've crated Alice and Gracie together the past two nights and have had two good nights of restful sleep. Sold me on crating for sure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the one ad i saw on television was from target. i why wouldn't you make them for merle - they don't sound that hard to make. we could turn it around and say 'happy husband - happy life. lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, if I make the mac and cheese balls, you will have made DH very happy. Note, I said "IF" I make them!
> 
> Railyn, so glad you are in your new home, and the unpacking is going well. Having to buy new toothbrushes is not a big deal in the scheme of things. The stopped up toilet is, however! I am sorry that happened, but glad the manufacturer paid the bill for it.
> 
> I have not been in any store except the craft store for a bit, oops, I was in Walmart last week to pick up totes for storing stuff in the RV, and there is Christmas stuff in the craft store, understandable for those who make seasonal items for sale, so they have time to make items before the holidays, but too early to suit me in any of the other stores. Can't remember if there was any out at Walmart, but there probably was.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to help get rid of the migraines. and i agree - they both deserved to win. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Forgot to say, Sam, that no, I was not as excited as you were that the Cubs won. For once, I was a sports fan! And you know I usually don't pay any attention to any of the sports, though do enjoy watching the Olympics. I will say, however, that both teams certainly earned their games. They all worked hard, and both teams deserved to win. So, I say, congratulations to the Cubs. But I am disappointed that the Indians lost. Still proud of them.
> 
> Getting a headache, again. Getting tired of them. I need to go to the chiropractor for an adjustment. That should help some. I think the computer and reading on the phone or Kindle isn't helping. But I have been getting up with one in the morning, also, lately. So I will shortly join DH in bed. Hope the electric blanket has taken the chill of, as I have been chilled for the last couple of hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you joy - sounds like life as usual for you. hope the new fellow works out well. i think the people that are starting to look out for each other and clean up thier speech are just following the example you set. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Hello, all y'all!!
> 
> It's been a long week for certain. I've been enjoying all the lovely pictures of beautiful ladies, sweet puppies, gorgeous scenery. Thank you for all of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm home for a few days as I have appts for me and the van. Also want to get my DOT physical done instead of waiting until Thanksgiving. I took off early as my DGS is leaving the Air Force and needed some things brought home. He's on terminal leave so will be home next week. Another DGS graduated today from Ft Sill, OK and is on his way to Ft Benning next week. Hopefully will be able to attend that graduation. 

Finished the socks I had been working on. Then found two more that needed ends sewn in. So have four new pairs of socks. Two have been washed and are drying. Told myself not to cast on any more but did just that. Decided to try the Marimom heel this time. I have one done to the point of working the foot part and the other one I have the leg started. You work the heel first, place waste yarn on half of the stitches then work the leg. After, you pick up the stitches on each side of the waste yarn and knit the foot and toe. Really seems to be a fast knit. I'll post pics of the completed socks later. 

Always little glitches when you move. Glad things are working out. 

Ohio Joy, you are such a good influence on those around you. God put you in the right place. Hopefully I will have a few things to send you soon. My DD1 asked for your address as she has a few things. 

Need to take Lila out then straighten up a few things before I go to bed. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you, my friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, even with pink chalk cheeks Arianna is beautiful. I think carpeting in re is dumb too. Hope you can find and fix leak. Enjoy visit with cousin. Healing energy sent your way. Hope headaches stop.
Joy, good to see your post. Hope new guy works out.
Kehinkle, haven't heard of that heel, sounds interesting. Glad you can help DGS move things. Congratulations on other DGS graduation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, all y'all!!
> 
> It's been a long week for certain. I've been enjoying all the lovely pictures of beautiful ladies, sweet puppies, gorgeous scenery. Thank you for all of them.
> 
> ...


You are an amazing woman yo feed so many every day. Do you know a number each day or do they just show up? Uncertain numbers would make a big task more difficult.
Good that the members of your group are watching out for each other.
Didn't you teach Susan, a stitch in time saves 9????, hope the patches work out. I've seen that on KP but never tried it myself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, hope you get rid if the headaches soon. & find the water leak. Arianna is so cute & getting so grown up looking.

Kathy, hope you enjoy your few days at home. Congrats to your GS on graduation. I've never heard of making socks the way you describe. I'm making a pair of bulky wool socks fir my brother, they are a quick knit, the yarn is as thick as my little finger so only 28 stitches on the leg, I really don't like doing them, find them hard on the hands but my brother needs them to keep his feet warm, he has such poor circulation

Tomorrow is our first quilting day of the winter, the weather is so nice I should stay home & work outside but I guess it will wait a day.
DH got most of the generator hooked up today, our neighbor, an electrician will finish up tomorrow, thank goodness, we had no power for 2.5 hrs this morning & the next town north of us was without power for 2 days after the big storm last month so it will be peace if mind having it hooked up.

DS1 got a moose a few days ago &a cut up up today, he brought me all the runs this evening so I trimmed them &scut & packaged them, 5 large pks with lots of meat. My friend gave me a great recipe for a sauce for them recently.
I made corned beef for supper, it was OK, I also made cabbage steaks- 3/4 inch slabs of cabbage slathered with butter & garlic & baked in the oven, it is really quite good & I read that cabbage cooked without boiling doesn't produce gas which is always a bonus


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you joy - sounds like life as usual for you. hope the new fellow works out well. i think the people that are starting to look out for each other and clean up thier speech are just following the example you set. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Great to have you starting us off again Sam. And thanks again ladies for the summary.
I have actually caught up on last weeks TP. Yay. 
Gorgeous photo of Arianna... chalk drawing is soo much fun. Cute.
Gwen your puppy is just adorable. You have a lot more patience than me though having 5 furry friends. 

I went to playgroup again this morning with Serena and the other GM. Was blowing a gale and cold but we all had fun. They have a sandy/muddy area outside that has the mud in a large trough. Lots of cooking utensils etc. So Serena and another little girl put on the art smocks and had a lovely time "making" muffins etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The build up to Christmas here tends to start once Halloween and bonfire night are over
> I suppose for you it will be after thanksgiving


Although there is a bit around now it will begin here on Saturday coming. Our annual Christmas Pageant is on and that is the beginning of the Christmas season here in Adelaide.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to see you opening Sam.
As I said this morning there was very little knitting- like only us! No yarn at all. Had a good day, talking to a lot of people about knitting. But doesn't even help to promote knitting as very few of the people we talked to didn't already knit.
And then I decided to head of to see the last hour of the days play in the cricket. South Australia are doing very well (which is nice as Australia are doing very badly against South Africa over in Perth-where Ros lives).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for starting us off with some tasty sounding recipes Sam and to the Summary Ladies thank you for a great job. We sure were chatty last week!
> 
> I'll try not to overload you with pictures of Gracie but just had to share these two. The first one was what they took at the vets today. The second one DD's boyfriend came by to see her and decided after wearing her out with play to mess with her with one of her new toys. She never stirred.
> 
> I made slip covers of my own design out of a sheet for the sofas today. Just tired of having to constantly clean the leather sofa of dirt/mud from the dogs. Nothing fancy at all; held on with very wide elastic. I'm going to make up several sets so I can change them out when needing to wash them. Also picked up another medium size crate and starting tonight the only dog not crated at bedtime will be Sydney who will go into Hannah's room with her. I've crated Alice and Gracie together the past two nights and have had two good nights of restful sleep. Sold me on crating for sure!


Gorgeous! You sure she's not a Goldie?!! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Forgot to say, Sam, that no, I was not as excited as you were that the Cubs won. For once, I was a sports fan! And you know I usually don't pay any attention to any of the sports, though do enjoy watching the Olympics. I will say, however, that both teams certainly earned their games. They all worked hard, and both teams deserved to win. So, I say, congratulations to the Cubs. But I am disappointed that the Indians lost. Still proud of them.
> 
> Getting a headache, again. Getting tired of them. I need to go to the chiropractor for an adjustment. That should help some. I think the computer and reading on the phone or Kindle isn't helping. But I have been getting up with one in the morning, also, lately. So I will shortly join DH in bed. Hope the electric blanket has taken the chill of, as I have been chilled for the last couple of hours.
> 
> ...


And was Arriana a good help with clearing out the RV?
What a cute photo of her. She must have had a ball with the chalk to have got in such a mess with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, she's a cute little lapful!
> And the chicken resting on her is adorable, David was across the room squinting at her like she had a growth or something until I told him it was her toy on her back. lol He thinks she cute too but said NO, we can't have one. lolol


I'm with your David- she is cute but I do not want of my own.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> It is almost the week-end and I am more than ready. This has been a very busy week with up and down events. We got moved out of the old house completely and turned the keys in. What a relief. The grandchildren have helped a lot with the unpacking and it is going well. Of course we find things we don't need and can't find things we do need. For example, I had to go out and buy new toothbrushes. No big deal. The biggest problem of the week was the plumbing either stopped up or wasn't connected correctly and the toile4t in the master bathroom backed up into the tub. Took several hours to get it draining again. Thankfully the manufacture of the home paid the bill.
> Hope everyone has a good week-end. I plan on taking some time off and catch my breath.


Glad to hear that you are all moved in Marilynn and that you got the toilet problem sorted without having to pay for it , hope you have many happy years in your new home


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm home for a few days as I have appts for me and the van. Also want to get my DOT physical done instead of waiting until Thanksgiving. I took off early as my DGS is leaving the Air Force and needed some things brought home. He's on terminal leave so will be home next week. Another DGS graduated today from Ft Sill, OK and is on his way to Ft Benning next week. Hopefully will be able to attend that graduation.
> 
> ...


I have thought that doing a heel would work that way and have thought of trying it just to see if it works. Now I don't need to as I know it does! What is the advantage of doing it that way do you know? Would give extra ends to deal with. Or is the heel section different? I was thinking that doing a toe for the heel might work- after all my short row heels are the same as my toes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, all y'all!!
> 
> It's been a long week for certain. I've been enjoying all the lovely pictures of beautiful ladies, sweet puppies, gorgeous scenery. Thank you for all of them.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you gentle spirit is impacting on those around you. Yeah for a variety for them all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great to have you starting us off again Sam. And thanks again ladies for the summary.
> I have actually caught up on last weeks TP. Yay.
> Gorgeous photo of Arianna... chalk drawing is soo much fun. Cute.
> Gwen your puppy is just adorable. You have a lot more patience than me though having 5 furry friends.
> ...


They have an area like that at Luke's nursery, aptly called the "Mud Kitchen"!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm all caught up! Now to go to the digest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for opening. Brussels sprout slaw sounds interesting as does pumpkin bread.
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
> Mel, hope Gage enjoys sleepovers and is easier to live with.
> Maya and I had 40 min. walk. First walk in a week! Finally over cold. Started decluttering bedroom DH uses for insane hoarder clutter. Excuse is my DS and SO will be here the weekend before Thanksgiving. But, have wanted to do this for years. If I do accomplish task I will be wicked witch of the West if he puts even one thing in there. I am too old to deal with living with hoarder in LIVING AREA of house.


Im glad you are finally over your cold Joy and able to go for a walk . 
I was just thinking the other day that I need to get rid of some more of husbands clutter , although now I've just looked up from where I'm sat I wonder what he thinks of my little corner . At least I haven't got things all round the house


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Forgot to say, Sam, that no, I was not as excited as you were that the Cubs won. For once, I was a sports fan! And you know I usually don't pay any attention to any of the sports, though do enjoy watching the Olympics. I will say, however, that both teams certainly earned their games. They all worked hard, and both teams deserved to win. So, I say, congratulations to the Cubs. But I am disappointed that the Indians lost. Still proud of them.
> 
> Getting a headache, again. Getting tired of them. I need to go to the chiropractor for an adjustment. That should help some. I think the computer and reading on the phone or Kindle isn't helping. But I have been getting up with one in the morning, also, lately. So I will shortly join DH in bed. Hope the electric blanket has taken the chill of, as I have been chilled for the last couple of hours.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful little girl Arianna is . The pink suits her ????
Hope your husband can find out where the leak is coming from


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Hello, all y'all!!
> 
> It's been a long week for certain. I've been enjoying all the lovely pictures of beautiful ladies, sweet puppies, gorgeous scenery. Thank you for all of them.
> 
> ...


Life at the Elm is certainly keeping you busy Joy . Glad you got a new helper hope he learns quick that he needs to be more helpful


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> They have an area like that at Luke's nursery, aptly called the "Mud Kitchen"!


 :sm24:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Good to see you back. Happy you are happy the Cubs won. Indians next year. 
Karena


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

He's pretty much my rock, my everything. This has been hard lately, the chaos called life. Our abnormal normal carrying a heavy and heartbreaking weight with divisions of our children's different and yet difficult journeys each with unknowns and inability to truly put into words. This silence of not being able to express how I truly feel also is deafening if that makes sense. Watching one child suffer is difficult , having multiple is unimaginable and yet here we are in midst of just that. God is our foundation of everything first and Scott is my reminder of where to stay focused and breathe and to not look too far, look here..look close and focus. The rest will follow and we will get through the next wave; together. We don't know what the next wave will bring, we don't get time to sit and talk lately unless it's about coordinating appointments and dividing up , or meds , or vitals or huge decisions for treatment plans for them. Most of our together time is caring for Bellas high needs and Coles new needs along with parenting 5 kids, and life...every day life. So we are just tired. No amount of sleep will fix it, we just have to go through it.
I'm not sure why we are where we are right now, we are not above anyone else so I have never had much of a "why us", "why them" mentality but we are where we are. We are doing what we need to do. We are not made of super powers or made of anything particularly amazing, we are parents of 5 kids. Putting us on a level of inhuman abilities dismisses how hard and heavy this is. Handling inconveniences of life is one thing. This is beyond explaining and often telling our story, I hesitate. Its each of their stories, but its our story too and words dont do some stories justice.
Yet we are blessed for so many reasons and yet we also see perspective some never will in their lives. We are parents that happened to be handed a weight that's heavier then they, then we can carry right now or ever. I want to protect my kids from that weight as they have plenty, but its a choice and a lot of work to show them normalcy , teach them joy, and at the same time its crucial even when its heartbreaking. It's a good thing we have a God that can handle it, because it's beyond our ability. We are worn, we are tired, we are broken, and because of that we are blessed. Even when I lose focus, even when I don't feel anything but heartache. God brings us back. With strength, with faith, with His love. We have God and we have each other and 5 amazing children. We have each other.
" But those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like Eagles." Isaiah 40:31


Thanks for a start to another week Sam and friends. I have not read much of last week's posts. Life got busy and will stay busy for a while now. I have made numerous meals for Bella's family recently as they have been challenged with their only son now joining the weekly visits to the specialty Children's hospital which is a two hour drive one way. It is what I can do for them. I have thought about making some mermaid tails for the kids but I don't know if I want the stress of getting them done for Christmas. While I was on Facebook this morning I came across something that Bella's mom wrote and thought I would share it here as so many of us have been following this journey that the family has been enduring. That is what is written above this post and was written by the mother of the family.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome back Sam..I've missed your posts and hope you're on the road again to good health..Thank You to your supportive friends who filled in for you while you were absent...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well kenneling/crating Truman our 11 year old Chihuahua last night was a bust for sure. He cried constantly for hours and hours and hours. Finally at 3 a.m. DD, DH and I all were up. His (dog's) crying kept the other dogs stirred up so DD uncrated him and took him outside. DH and I are talking about trying to put his crate out on the heated enclosed porch tonight; we will see. At 6:30 DH got up and found DD asleep on the sofa; guess she was trying to calm down the others again. At 7:45 when I got up I didn't see Truman anywhere but he just now came out of hiding. 


Poledra65 said:


> Both Ryssa and Gizmo are kenneled when we aren't home and at night, and their kennels are left open the rest of the time and they go in and out of them. Buster and Mocha haven't been kenneled in years but any other dogs we ever get will be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam other than dog pee/pooh everywhere my bed would end up so crowded (as what had been happening lately) we humans wouldn't get any sleep. That's all. Truman the old chihuahua never did completely house break and it has gotten to my breaking point with house breaking Alice and now Gracie. To be honest Alice is great about it now at 6 months and in the 2 now 3 days with Gracie she is already going out the doggie door a good bit of the time. Mario, the jack russell/chihuahua mix most of the time is good but there is just enough chihuahua in him to make him have his difficult moments. Will never ever get another chihuahua; even vet said they are very very difficult to house break. As far as getting on our bed, I seriously fault DH with this bad habit. He has always "grabbed a little dog" and said "let's go take a nap" and how the heck do you convince a dog not to get on the bed when one tells them it's okay with that behavior? Answer: you don't. Can't give mixed messages like that. And yes, I've been guilty of it some also in defeat. One even two little dogs is one things but also can't expect dogs to understand that it is limited to little ones and not big ones. Oh well, the trials and tribulations of having a dog house with many dogs. I take full responsibility in this. DH only had one dog growing up whereas we always had big dogs....(note the plural dogs). Never had issues with house breaking and getting on furniture, etc. I guess if truthful I though DH taking one of the small dog to "take a nap" cute and should have corrected that habit from the start and didn't. Oh well...such is life in the Settle household. And I do not regret having the dogs at all; it will work out. Boy...did I just vent or what!


thewren said:


> how precious is that - what would happen if you didn't crate any of the dogs? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Positive. Mom a black standard poodle and dad a very large yellow lab. Both were/are very calm adult dogs too.


KateB said:


> Gorgeous! You sure she's not a Goldie?!! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary this mother's faith is such an inspiration. I must admit I don't know if I would be as strong, silent, yet focused as she is. I pray for them daily and will certainly continue to do so. This family's struggles put my own struggles into such a different perspective and shames me for ever, ever complaining and makes me so grateful for what I do have. God bless this family.


pacer said:


> He's pretty much my rock, my everything. This has been hard lately, the chaos called life. Our abnormal normal carrying a heavy and heartbreaking weight with divisions of our children's different and yet difficult journeys each with unknowns and inability to truly put into words. This silence of not being able to express how I truly feel also is deafening if that makes sense. Watching one child suffer is difficult , having multiple is unimaginable and yet here we are in midst of just that. God is our foundation of everything first and Scott is my reminder of where to stay focused and breathe and to not look too far, look here..look close and focus. The rest will follow and we will get through the next wave; together. We don't know what the next wave will bring, we don't get time to sit and talk lately unless it's about coordinating appointments and dividing up , or meds , or vitals or huge decisions for treatment plans for them. Most of our together time is caring for Bellas high needs and Coles new needs along with parenting 5 kids, and life...every day life. So we are just tired. No amount of sleep will fix it, we just have to go through it.
> I'm not sure why we are where we are right now, we are not above anyone else so I have never had much of a "why us", "why them" mentality but we are where we are. We are doing what we need to do. We are not made of super powers or made of anything particularly amazing, we are parents of 5 kids. Putting us on a level of inhuman abilities dismisses how hard and heavy this is. Handling inconveniences of life is one thing. This is beyond explaining and often telling our story, I hesitate. Its each of their stories, but its our story too and words dont do some stories justice.
> Yet we are blessed for so many reasons and yet we also see perspective some never will in their lives. We are parents that happened to be handed a weight that's heavier then they, then we can carry right now or ever. I want to protect my kids from that weight as they have plenty, but its a choice and a lot of work to show them normalcy , teach them joy, and at the same time its crucial even when its heartbreaking. It's a good thing we have a God that can handle it, because it's beyond our ability. We are worn, we are tired, we are broken, and because of that we are blessed. Even when I lose focus, even when I don't feel anything but heartache. God brings us back. With strength, with faith, with His love. We have God and we have each other and 5 amazing children. We have each other.
> " But those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like Eagles." Isaiah 40:31
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> He's pretty much my rock, my everything. This has been hard lately, the chaos called life. Our abnormal normal carrying a heavy and heartbreaking weight with divisions of our children's different and yet difficult journeys each with unknowns and inability to truly put into words. This silence of not being able to express how I truly feel also is deafening if that makes sense. Watching one child suffer is difficult , having multiple is unimaginable and yet here we are in midst of just that. God is our foundation of everything first and Scott is my reminder of where to stay focused and breathe and to not look too far, look here..look close and focus. The rest will follow and we will get through the next wave; together. We don't know what the next wave will bring, we don't get time to sit and talk lately unless it's about coordinating appointments and dividing up , or meds , or vitals or huge decisions for treatment plans for them. Most of our together time is caring for Bellas high needs and Coles new needs along with parenting 5 kids, and life...every day life. So we are just tired. No amount of sleep will fix it, we just have to go through it.
> I'm not sure why we are where we are right now, we are not above anyone else so I have never had much of a "why us", "why them" mentality but we are where we are. We are doing what we need to do. We are not made of super powers or made of anything particularly amazing, we are parents of 5 kids. Putting us on a level of inhuman abilities dismisses how hard and heavy this is. Handling inconveniences of life is one thing. This is beyond explaining and often telling our story, I hesitate. Its each of their stories, but its our story too and words dont do some stories justice.
> Yet we are blessed for so many reasons and yet we also see perspective some never will in their lives. We are parents that happened to be handed a weight that's heavier then they, then we can carry right now or ever. I want to protect my kids from that weight as they have plenty, but its a choice and a lot of work to show them normalcy , teach them joy, and at the same time its crucial even when its heartbreaking. It's a good thing we have a God that can handle it, because it's beyond our ability. We are worn, we are tired, we are broken, and because of that we are blessed. Even when I lose focus, even when I don't feel anything but heartache. God brings us back. With strength, with faith, with His love. We have God and we have each other and 5 amazing children. We have each other.
> " But those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like Eagles." Isaiah 40:31
> ...


What a remarkable Testimony- her faith is so strong.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a remarkable Testimony- her faith is so strong.


Yes, it is inspiring. Both parents are obviously exhausted. Do they ever get a much needed break, I wonder?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it is inspiring. Both parents are obviously exhausted. Do they ever get a much needed break, I wonder?


One doubts that that is even possible, I seem to recall Mary saying young Bella is also Autistic.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam, so good to see and read you here again. You were missed although those who pitch in always do a great job. Been MIA myself for a couple of weeks. DD ( only child) was married in San Francisco last Saturday . Fabulous ceremony, lovely guests, wild music and dancing, great food and it even stopped raining that day from 11-3. Met the groom's family for the first time as we are all spread out. Marvelous people who really adore DD....they had 3 boys! So a good time was had by all. Us country folks stayed in SF all weekend and even had an Emergency evacuation at the hotel at 3:20 a.m. Some vacation!! Ha ha with my bad knees, by the time we made our way down 11 flights of stairs, it was called off as a false alarm. But SF for Halloween weekend is not to be missed. People were in costumes, various states of sobriety and it was a scream. Happy Tea Party everyone. Don't forget to turn clocks back tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Sam, so good to see and read you here again. You were missed although those who pitch in always do a great job. Been MIA myself for a couple of weeks. DD ( only child) was married in San Francisco last Saturday . Fabulous ceremony, lovely guests, wild music and dancing, great food and it even stopped raining that day from 11-3. Met the groom's family for the first time as we are all spread out. Marvelous people who really adore DD....they had 3 boys! So a good time was had by all. Us country folks stayed in SF all weekend and even had an Emergency evacuation at the hotel at 3:20 a.m. Some vacation!! Ha ha with my bad knees, by the time we made our way down 11 flights of stairs, it was called off as a false alarm. But SF for Halloween weekend is not to be missed. People were in costumes, various states of sobriety and it was a scream. Happy Tea Party everyone. Don't forget to turn clocks back tonight.


It would be good, Mindy, to hear from you more often!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gwenniepooh, I hear you and your doggie frustrations. I thought I would NEVER get my Molly beagle to be potty trained. I knew, as I had had other beagles, my favorite breed, but they were usually good to go in 3 months. Not Molly..took her a whole year, kenneling when I was gone, before she got the idea. There is no doggie door, not possible with my back door, but she is wonderfully and marvelously paper trained to some huge "pee pads" for incontinent persons, on a flat plastic tray for under washing machines, this all in the basement. Even when she had her "total knee" and was in such terrible pain post op she faithfully got herself up and down the stairway to the paper pad. Do you think that perhaps your chihauha elderly dog could be convinced to use a pee pad? Just a thought. I'm sure she is lonesome, so she whines.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you Lurker 2. Such a lovely group of people with many diverse happenings. 
I should report that my onions and garlic planted about 2 weekends ago are already showing green. Must have been the 3 inches plus if rain we received over last week and part of weekend!
Carry on!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:15am here and I am caught up. 

Gwen I totally agree with you. This woman is amazing and inspiring at the same time. She is a parent and as parents we all do what we have to for our children. It does make my problems seem ridiculous. Their faith in God is also an amazing thing. I pray for them daily and the challenges they come up against. I sometimes sit back and think about things and realize God doesn't give us what we can't handle.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mandy, good to hear from you, congratulations to your DD.

Mary, an amazing story fromBellas mom, as others have said, their troubles make any we might have seem trivial, I don't know how they manage. Certainly a good thing their faith is so strong as they certainly need something to lean on.

Gwen, hope you get time for a nap today after your unsettled night. I must say, we were fairly lucky getting Kimber trained, she had some accidents but seems good now. No worries of her getting on the beds or furniture as she's only allowed in the porch & kitchen, no way was I letting her on my rugs. Good luck getting the new additions settled.

Well, better get moving, talk later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, what a hard life that family has, and yet such faith and love.
Mindy, glad the wedding was so nice and in-laws adore your daughter. Sorry about the false alarm at the hotel.
Gwen, can feel for you with small dogs being difficult to housebreak. Had 2 minions that were wonderful but a yorkie that was impossible.
Sonja, thank you. My DH is beyond clutterer he is a hoarder and I am constantly setting limits and still,it overwhelms me at times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thank you Lurker 2. Such a lovely group of people with many diverse happenings.
> I should report that my onions and garlic planted about 2 weekends ago are already showing green. Must have been the 3 inches plus if rain we received over last week and part of weekend!
> Carry on!


Gosh for recent times in California that is a deluge! So glad they are growing! I have spring onions and leeks coming up, coming into summer here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, what a hard life that family has, and yet such faith and love.
> Mindy, glad the wedding was so nice and in-laws adore your daughter. Sorry about the false alarm at the hotel.
> Gwen, can feel for you with small dogs being difficult to housebreak. Had 2 minions that were wonderful but a yorkie that was impossible.
> Sonja, thank you. My DH is beyond clutterer he is a hoarder and I am constantly setting limits and still,it overwhelms me at times.


I am so glad Ringo is as fastidious as he is. We had a few accidents because of Rufus fighting him, when he was five months, and one accident in this house when he had an icky tummy, but that is completely forgiveable. I have sometimes wondered about something as small as a Chihuahua, but am not sure I could handle that sort of attitude. And your Yorkie was a messer, Joy?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MindyT said:


> Sam, so good to see and read you here again. You were missed although those who pitch in always do a great job. Been MIA myself for a couple of weeks. DD ( only child) was married in San Francisco last Saturday . Fabulous ceremony, lovely guests, wild music and dancing, great food and it even stopped raining that day from 11-3. Met the groom's family for the first time as we are all spread out. Marvelous people who really adore DD....they had 3 boys! So a good time was had by all. Us country folks stayed in SF all weekend and even had an Emergency evacuation at the hotel at 3:20 a.m. Some vacation!! Ha ha with my bad knees, by the time we made our way down 11 flights of stairs, it was called off as a false alarm. But SF for Halloween weekend is not to be missed. People were in costumes, various states of sobriety and it was a scream. Happy Tea Party everyone. Don't forget to turn clocks back tonight.


Congratulations to your daughter and new husband . Sounds like you had a wonderful time in San Francisco a place I would like to visit .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad Ringo is as fastidious as he is. We had a few accidents because of Rufus fighting him, when he was five months, and one accident in this house when he had an icky tummy, but that is completely forgiveable. I have sometimes wondered about something as small as a Chihuahua, but am not sure I could handle that sort of attitude. And your Yorkie was a messer, Joy?


Mishka is good too . She sits at the door and woofs to be out . She will definitely be our last dog. Only ever had two dogs and they were both my husband and middle sons idea . Never had pets growing up and I would never have chosen too myself , husband would be like Gwen and have a house full if he could ???? . If he saw a dog on its own when he was young he would take it home , don't know how many times his mum tried to save some little puppy he had found .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's wet and miserable here today and very chilly got caught in a hailstone shower earlier on . Looking at the skies I was surprised it didn't come down as snow . Going to go and make myself a nice hot cuppa


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Heather ( busyworkerbee) if you are reading along would just like to wish you happy birthday hope you had a lovely day ????????????????????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Yes, it is inspiring. Both parents are obviously exhausted. Do they ever get a much needed break, I wonder?


Sometimes they can get an hour or two to get out of the house. They did get a weekend getaway at the beginning of the year but probably won't see that happen too much. It was exhausting when it was two kids going to the specialty hospital but now it is 3 with the 4th one who goes less frequently. She has problems with seizures. The parents are truly exhausted which is why I try to help on those days when they could not possibly fit in one more thing like make a meal for the family. The kids help out as much as possible with chores when they are healthy enough to help. I have brought random gifts to the house at Christmas time, but I leave them unwrapped so the parents can decide who gets what for Christmas. Having the time to shop is a problem as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Mindy...I am glad that your DD had a wonderful wedding. It is wonderful that your onions and leeks are coming up. Everything around here is getting ready for the upcoming cold winter.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Heather ( busyworkerbee) if you are reading along would just like to wish you happy birthday hope you had a lovely day ????????????????????


A Happy Birthday from me as well Heather.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Heather????????????????????
All the best to you☺


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> He's pretty much my rock, my everything. This has been hard lately, the chaos called life. Our abnormal normal carrying a heavy and heartbreaking weight with divisions of our children's different and yet difficult journeys each with unknowns and inability to truly put into words. This silence of not being able to express how I truly feel also is deafening if that makes sense. Watching one child suffer is difficult , having multiple is unimaginable and yet here we are in midst of just that. God is our foundation of everything first and Scott is my reminder of where to stay focused and breathe and to not look too far, look here..look close and focus. The rest will follow and we will get through the next wave; together. We don't know what the next wave will bring, we don't get time to sit and talk lately unless it's about coordinating appointments and dividing up , or meds , or vitals or huge decisions for treatment plans for them. Most of our together time is caring for Bellas high needs and Coles new needs along with parenting 5 kids, and life...every day life. So we are just tired. No amount of sleep will fix it, we just have to go through it.
> I'm not sure why we are where we are right now, we are not above anyone else so I have never had much of a "why us", "why them" mentality but we are where we are. We are doing what we need to do. We are not made of super powers or made of anything particularly amazing, we are parents of 5 kids. Putting us on a level of inhuman abilities dismisses how hard and heavy this is. Handling inconveniences of life is one thing. This is beyond explaining and often telling our story, I hesitate. Its each of their stories, but its our story too and words dont do some stories justice.
> Yet we are blessed for so many reasons and yet we also see perspective some never will in their lives. We are parents that happened to be handed a weight that's heavier then they, then we can carry right now or ever. I want to protect my kids from that weight as they have plenty, but its a choice and a lot of work to show them normalcy , teach them joy, and at the same time its crucial even when its heartbreaking. It's a good thing we have a God that can handle it, because it's beyond our ability. We are worn, we are tired, we are broken, and because of that we are blessed. Even when I lose focus, even when I don't feel anything but heartache. God brings us back. With strength, with faith, with His love. We have God and we have each other and 5 amazing children. We have each other.
> " But those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like Eagles." Isaiah 40:31
> ...


Mary, thank you for copying this statement by Bella's Mom. It is such a touching message and one wonders how she ever found the time to write it. I am so thankful that they have such a strong faith to help carry them through their unimaginable struggles. Many more would have broken under the strain, I have nothing but admiration for this family. You are such a good friend to them Mary and are doing so much to help in a practical way. Sending virtual hugs for all of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear...did I miss Heather's birthday? If so, then Happy Birthday from me too Heather!


Swedenme said:


> Heather ( busyworkerbee) if you are reading along would just like to wish you happy birthday hope you had a lovely day ????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka is good too . She sits at the door and woofs to be out . She will definitely be our last dog. Only ever had two dogs and they were both my husband and middle sons idea . Never had pets growing up and I would never have chosen too myself , husband would be like Gwen and have a house full if he could ???? . If he saw a dog on its own when he was young he would take it home , don't know how many times his mum tried to save some little puppy he had found .


Whereas I hope to have a dog till the day I die. Ringo goes to the back door and runs his toe nails down the glass- I guess it's a good thing my hearing seems fairly intact!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Heather ( busyworkerbee) if you are reading along would just like to wish you happy birthday hope you had a lovely day ????????????????????


By the time I got to the birthdays Heather was already in the day after, because of the time zones, plus I was tired and needing to get to bed.

So sorry for being tardy, Heather!

*Happy Belated Birthday!*


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Heather. Seems like I'm a day late already but I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

The stores in Georgia were putting out Christmas items before Halloween. I went into JoAnn's 2 weeks ago for double pointed needles I didn't have, and came out with the needles and a new pair of Christmas socks. The Halloween socks and Thanksgiving socks were all gone.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome back to the opening, Sam! We are all relieved you are better!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you got the plumbing sorted...very important!! Happy new home!!♡


Railyn said:


> It is almost the week-end and I am more than ready. This has been a very busy week with up and down events. We got moved out of the old house completely and turned the keys in. What a relief. The grandchildren have helped a lot with the unpacking and it is going well. Of course we find things we don't need and can't find things we do need. For example, I had to go out and buy new toothbrushes. No big deal. The biggest problem of the week was the plumbing either stopped up or wasn't connected correctly and the toile4t in the master bathroom backed up into the tub. Took several hours to get it draining again. Thankfully the manufacture of the home paid the bill.
> Hope everyone has a good week-end. I plan on taking some time off and catch my breath.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, Sunday morning here and all is quiet after a very loud Guy Fawkes night with much booming and banging of fireworks round the neighbourhood.
I do wish our govt would ban private sales of the things. The stupid people who cause trouble make for a very uneasy night for pets and decent folk everywhere.
We got word last night to say our SIL is back in hospital, they thought her demise was near and her friends went to see her, only to find her sitting up demanding she be taken out for a cigarette. So we are back to the same old routine again. It ain't over yet for this sad soul. When it finally does happen I don't think we will believe it, there's been so many false alarms with her. Oh boy don't know whether to laugh or cry, or both really.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Heather. 
Sorry about your sil again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Forgot to say, Sam, that no, I was not as excited as you were that the Cubs won. For once, I was a sports fan! And you know I usually don't pay any attention to any of the sports, though do enjoy watching the Olympics. I will say, however, that both teams certainly earned their games. They all worked hard, and both teams deserved to win. So, I say, congratulations to the Cubs. But I am disappointed that the Indians lost. Still proud of them.
> 
> Getting a headache, again. Getting tired of them. I need to go to the chiropractor for an adjustment. That should help some. I think the computer and reading on the phone or Kindle isn't helping. But I have been getting up with one in the morning, also, lately. So I will shortly join DH in bed. Hope the electric blanket has taken the chill of, as I have been chilled for the last couple of hours.
> 
> ...


She's so cute, and those eyes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, all y'all!!
> 
> It's been a long week for certain. I've been enjoying all the lovely pictures of beautiful ladies, sweet puppies, gorgeous scenery. Thank you for all of them.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have good people at least, try to help, but it's would be nice if the one guy weren't so busy tooting his own horn instead of doing a better job. 
I'm sure that your fix for Susan's socks will work just fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm home for a few days as I have appts for me and the van. Also want to get my DOT physical done instead of waiting until Thanksgiving. I took off early as my DGS is leaving the Air Force and needed some things brought home. He's on terminal leave so will be home next week. Another DGS graduated today from Ft Sill, OK and is on his way to Ft Benning next week. Hopefully will be able to attend that graduation.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your DGS graduating, and on your other DGS leaving the military, very thankful them both and all others that protect us, sometimes from ourselves. 
That heel sounds interesting, I'm going to have to look that one up to try. 
Enjoy your days at home, hi Lila.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you get rid if the headaches soon. & find the water leak. Arianna is so cute & getting so grown up looking.
> 
> Kathy, hope you enjoy your few days at home. Congrats to your GS on graduation. I've never heard of making socks the way you describe. I'm making a pair of bulky wool socks fir my brother, they are a quick knit, the yarn is as thick as my little finger so only 28 stitches on the leg, I really don't like doing them, find them hard on the hands but my brother needs them to keep his feet warm, he has such poor circulation
> 
> ...


It will be very good to have the generator hooked up for sure, I hope you don't need it for any extended period of time, but it will certainly give you peace of mind. 
Moose, yummmm...
I think I'll work on my placemats later, I got the backing fabric and trim for the first set, I'll look on Friday for the backing and trim for the coffee set, I have figured out homes for both of them for Christmas so that is a plus, may make a set for my cousin for Christmas or if I thought I could figure out a table runner for her, that would work too, don't know if I'm up for that much quilting though. 
I've got a pork roast in the oven, we'll either have pulled pork, or pork roast with veggies, but at least the roast will be cooked.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great to have you starting us off again Sam. And thanks again ladies for the summary.
> I have actually caught up on last weeks TP. Yay.
> Gorgeous photo of Arianna... chalk drawing is soo much fun. Cute.
> Gwen your puppy is just adorable. You have a lot more patience than me though having 5 furry friends.
> ...


Now that's cool, who would think, make a mud pit for the kids to play in, it's a great idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm with your David- she is cute but I do not want of my own.


LOL! At least you know that and don't get caught up in the cuteness factor, I get caught up in the cuteness factor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you gentle spirit is impacting on those around you. Yeah for a variety for them all.


She certainly is. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Forgot to say, Sam, that no, I was not as excited as you were that the Cubs won. For once, I was a sports fan! And you know I usually don't pay any attention to any of the sports, though do enjoy watching the Olympics. I will say, however, that both teams certainly earned their games. They all worked hard, and both teams deserved to win. So, I say, congratulations to the Cubs. But I am disappointed that the Indians lost. Still proud of them.
> 
> Getting a headache, again. Getting tired of them. I need to go to the chiropractor for an adjustment. That should help some. I think the computer and reading on the phone or Kindle isn't helping. But I have been getting up with one in the morning, also, lately. So I will shortly join DH in bed. Hope the electric blanket has taken the chill of, as I have been chilled for the last couple of hours.
> 
> ...


She's certainly a cutie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, all y'all!!
> 
> It's been a long week for certain. I've been enjoying all the lovely pictures of beautiful ladies, sweet puppies, gorgeous scenery. Thank you for all of them.
> 
> ...


You certainly lead an interesting life.  Do you ever run out of energy????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> He's pretty much my rock, my everything. This has been hard lately, the chaos called life. Our abnormal normal carrying a heavy and heartbreaking weight with divisions of our children's different and yet difficult journeys each with unknowns and inability to truly put into words. This silence of not being able to express how I truly feel also is deafening if that makes sense. Watching one child suffer is difficult , having multiple is unimaginable and yet here we are in midst of just that. God is our foundation of everything first and Scott is my reminder of where to stay focused and breathe and to not look too far, look here..look close and focus. The rest will follow and we will get through the next wave; together. We don't know what the next wave will bring, we don't get time to sit and talk lately unless it's about coordinating appointments and dividing up , or meds , or vitals or huge decisions for treatment plans for them. Most of our together time is caring for Bellas high needs and Coles new needs along with parenting 5 kids, and life...every day life. So we are just tired. No amount of sleep will fix it, we just have to go through it.
> I'm not sure why we are where we are right now, we are not above anyone else so I have never had much of a "why us", "why them" mentality but we are where we are. We are doing what we need to do. We are not made of super powers or made of anything particularly amazing, we are parents of 5 kids. Putting us on a level of inhuman abilities dismisses how hard and heavy this is. Handling inconveniences of life is one thing. This is beyond explaining and often telling our story, I hesitate. Its each of their stories, but its our story too and words dont do some stories justice.
> Yet we are blessed for so many reasons and yet we also see perspective some never will in their lives. We are parents that happened to be handed a weight that's heavier then they, then we can carry right now or ever. I want to protect my kids from that weight as they have plenty, but its a choice and a lot of work to show them normalcy , teach them joy, and at the same time its crucial even when its heartbreaking. It's a good thing we have a God that can handle it, because it's beyond our ability. We are worn, we are tired, we are broken, and because of that we are blessed. Even when I lose focus, even when I don't feel anything but heartache. God brings us back. With strength, with faith, with His love. We have God and we have each other and 5 amazing children. We have each other.
> " But those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like Eagles." Isaiah 40:31
> ...


Wow, she's pretty much put it all in as good a perspective as can be put, thank the Lord for her faith and strength of faith, it would be an impossible task without it. 
You are a great help to them Mary, meals is a very great help in so many ways. 
I just keep praying for at least one small miracle for them or at least one step forward that doesn't result in 2 backwards. 
When I want to whine and cry about things in my life from time to time, I think about this family and realize things are not nearly as black as I would think they are.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you get rid if the headaches soon. & find the water leak. Arianna is so cute & getting so grown up looking.
> 
> Kathy, hope you enjoy your few days at home. Congrats to your GS on graduation. I've never heard of making socks the way you describe. I'm making a pair of bulky wool socks fir my brother, they are a quick knit, the yarn is as thick as my little finger so only 28 stitches on the leg, I really don't like doing them, find them hard on the hands but my brother needs them to keep his feet warm, he has such poor circulation
> 
> ...


I hope you enjoy your quilting tomorrow. It's been a long while since I've quilted. Still have my frame and have been wondering if I should sell it. Will have to think about it.

How great that you got some moose from your son. It's delicious. I really like cabbage but I haven't baked it yet. Now that you've mentioned it, I'm going to give it a try. How long did you bake it? It will be interesting to see if it doesn't produce gas.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> He's pretty much my rock, my everything. This has been hard lately, the chaos called life. Our abnormal normal carrying a heavy and heartbreaking weight with divisions of our children's different and yet difficult journeys each with unknowns and inability to truly put into words. This silence of not being able to express how I truly feel also is deafening if that makes sense. Watching one child suffer is difficult , having multiple is unimaginable and yet here we are in midst of just that. God is our foundation of everything first and Scott is my reminder of where to stay focused and breathe and to not look too far, look here..look close and focus. The rest will follow and we will get through the next wave; together. We don't know what the next wave will bring, we don't get time to sit and talk lately unless it's about coordinating appointments and dividing up , or meds , or vitals or huge decisions for treatment plans for them. Most of our together time is caring for Bellas high needs and Coles new needs along with parenting 5 kids, and life...every day life. So we are just tired. No amount of sleep will fix it, we just have to go through it.
> I'm not sure why we are where we are right now, we are not above anyone else so I have never had much of a "why us", "why them" mentality but we are where we are. We are doing what we need to do. We are not made of super powers or made of anything particularly amazing, we are parents of 5 kids. Putting us on a level of inhuman abilities dismisses how hard and heavy this is. Handling inconveniences of life is one thing. This is beyond explaining and often telling our story, I hesitate. Its each of their stories, but its our story too and words dont do some stories justice.
> Yet we are blessed for so many reasons and yet we also see perspective some never will in their lives. We are parents that happened to be handed a weight that's heavier then they, then we can carry right now or ever. I want to protect my kids from that weight as they have plenty, but its a choice and a lot of work to show them normalcy , teach them joy, and at the same time its crucial even when its heartbreaking. It's a good thing we have a God that can handle it, because it's beyond our ability. We are worn, we are tired, we are broken, and because of that we are blessed. Even when I lose focus, even when I don't feel anything but heartache. God brings us back. With strength, with faith, with His love. We have God and we have each other and 5 amazing children. We have each other.
> " But those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like Eagles." Isaiah 40:31
> ...


Thanks for posting that Pacer. It brought tears to my eyes. Our troubles are minor compared to those of that family and yet they don't complain. What a marvelous family!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well kenneling/crating Truman our 11 year old Chihuahua last night was a bust for sure. He cried constantly for hours and hours and hours. Finally at 3 a.m. DD, DH and I all were up. His (dog's) crying kept the other dogs stirred up so DD uncrated him and took him outside. DH and I are talking about trying to put his crate out on the heated enclosed porch tonight; we will see. At 6:30 DH got up and found DD asleep on the sofa; guess she was trying to calm down the others again. At 7:45 when I got up I didn't see Truman anywhere but he just now came out of hiding.


LOL! Yes, that's why at this point I don't try to even think about kenneling Mocha, but I have resorted to using a belly band on him to keep him from peeing at times, I usually only have to use it for a day or two and then he gets the hint, but I know as he gets older I'll have to use them more, I make them and use Poise pads in them, works great. 
Poor hannah, I used to put Gizmo's kennel on the landing going to the basement until he got the idea that he needed to sleep in his kennel, now he has a wire kennel and I just cover with a small blanket, Ryssa has the same thing. They do get to go to bed with me if I go back to bed after David leaves sometimes, or if I take a nap, but they know when I say bedtime, they run to their kennels to get their nightly goody and go to sleep. You are very right, big dogs don't understand why little ones can be on furniture and they can't, Buster can't get onto the bed anymore, but he sure used to, when he thought we were asleep, he'd gently sneak up and sleep on David's feet until David shoved him off, an 80lb dog on your feet is way to much dog, even in a king sized bed. lol Though when I was single in Alaska, my Irish Wolfhound, German Shepherd, and 3 cats slept with me in my California King. :sm06: :sm16: I should never have started that when Darby was a puppy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam other than dog pee/pooh everywhere my bed would end up so crowded (as what had been happening lately) we humans wouldn't get any sleep. That's all. Truman the old chihuahua never did completely house break and it has gotten to my breaking point with house breaking Alice and now Gracie. To be honest Alice is great about it now at 6 months and in the 2 now 3 days with Gracie she is already going out the doggie door a good bit of the time. Mario, the jack russell/chihuahua mix most of the time is good but there is just enough chihuahua in him to make him have his difficult moments. Will never ever get another chihuahua; even vet said they are very very difficult to house break. As far as getting on our bed, I seriously fault DH with this bad habit. He has always "grabbed a little dog" and said "let's go take a nap" and how the heck do you convince a dog not to get on the bed when one tells them it's okay with that behavior? Answer: you don't. Can't give mixed messages like that. And yes, I've been guilty of it some also in defeat. One even two little dogs is one things but also can't expect dogs to understand that it is limited to little ones and not big ones. Oh well, the trials and tribulations of having a dog house with many dogs. I take full responsibility in this. DH only had one dog growing up whereas we always had big dogs....(note the plural dogs). Never had issues with house breaking and getting on furniture, etc. I guess if truthful I though DH taking one of the small dog to "take a nap" cute and should have corrected that habit from the start and didn't. Oh well...such is life in the Settle household. And I do not regret having the dogs at all; it will work out. Boy...did I just vent or what!


I can relate to your frustration. My male Pom was like that. One day he'd behave and go out, the next he'd pee on the rug. Couldn't save the rug!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> A Happy Birthday from me as well Heather.


And a Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome BettyAnn! I don't believe I've seen you here before and love that you've joined us. What part of Georgia are you from? I'm in Athens. I noticed at the JoAnn here that Christmas seemed to be in full swing before Halloween too. Crazy; gets earlier and earlier. Again, welcome to the Knitting Tea Party!



BettyAnn said:


> The stores in Georgia were putting out Christmas items before Halloween. I went into JoAnn's 2 weeks ago for double pointed needles I didn't have, and came out with the needles and a new pair of Christmas socks. The Halloween socks and Thanksgiving socks were all gone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Poledra65* what is the belly band? Do you think it might work with my chihuahua? Never heard of it before.


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Yes, that's why at this point I don't try to even think about kenneling Mocha, but I have resorted to using a belly band on him to keep him from peeing at times, I usually only have to use it for a day or two and then he gets the hint, but I know as he gets older I'll have to use them more, I make them and use Poise pads in them, works great.
> Poor hannah, I used to put Gizmo's kennel on the landing going to the basement until he got the idea that he needed to sleep in his kennel, now he has a wire kennel and I just cover with a small blanket, Ryssa has the same thing. They do get to go to bed with me if I go back to bed after David leaves sometimes, or if I take a nap, but they know when I say bedtime, they run to their kennels to get their nightly goody and go to sleep. You are very right, big dogs don't understand why little ones can be on furniture and they can't, Buster can't get onto the bed anymore, but he sure used to, when he thought we were asleep, he'd gently sneak up and sleep on David's feet until David shoved him off, an 80lb dog on your feet is way to much dog, even in a king sized bed. lol Though when I was single in Alaska, my Irish Wolfhound, German Shepherd, and 3 cats slept with me in my California King. :sm06: :sm16: I should never have started that when Darby was a puppy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've pretty much given up on even having rugs. Do have a small area one that I put down in the winter but probably won't even use it this year.


budasha said:


> I can relate to your frustration. My male Pom was like that. One day he'd behave and go out, the next he'd pee on the rug. Couldn't save the rug!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are an amazing woman yo feed so many every day. Do you know a number each day or do they just show up? Uncertain numbers would make a big task more difficult.
> Good that the members of your group are watching out for each other.
> Didn't you teach Susan, a stitch in time saves 9????, hope the patches work out. I've seen that on KP but never tried it myself.


Bonnie, folks just show up. Today we fed only 10 people and only one was a woman who also happens to volunteer her time although she does a certain amount of hours each month for some church which donates food to her household. The others were single men, some of whom have ''proper'' housing with cooking facilities but not a lot of food or else they just like my/our company. LOL Today we had a surprise breakfast donation to share with anyone who came in for bagged lunches. I had asked God to bring in however many needed an extra meal that day and that they would come early enough that we didn't have a rumpus for not having enough food. Some of the guys turned down the offer altogether; others took more than was truly necessary, but I don't have to answer for their behavior. We still had more than enough for the fellow who now is staying on site to provide security for the building while he is waiting to get into his own place. He also does a variety of other maintenance stuff around the building at Elm.

Yes, it is difficult to gauge how much to prepare for how many. Some days we have far too much food and on others we run a bit short. Sometimes I must explain that servings will be smaller but there could be second servings, depending on the numbers who come in. We often have a few who come in much too late for a hot meal in which case I either give them bagged lunches or microwave whatever was left from the hot meal. If it turns out to be some who make it a habit of showing up as I'm leaving the building, I tell them that they are much too late and usually they know that already. They want to play the pity party game. That doesn't work with me.

As for Susan learning anything about stitches, I taught her to crochet and she's a lefty; but she has no inclination to do that crafty thing, much less any sewing I tried to teach her. On the other hand, she guides, encourages, protects and bullies (when necessary), to force people to make decisions and steps in their own best interests or to get out of the way of those who are willing to push themselves for their own betterment--whatever those steps and directions seem best to and for themselves. Some do decide to just step out of the way and we can't do anything to force them forward.

Must go begin making barbecued chicken pizza for Don and me--something we got hungry for before I went to Elm for lunches. Hope to TTYL.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you gentle spirit is impacting on those around you. Yeah for a variety for them all.


Why thank you for the compliment, Margaret. I suspect that God gave us Tim for all these previous years to help me learn so many things ahead of actually needing them with so many possible trying and possibly dangerous situations that I might face in theses circumstances.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Positive. Mom a black standard poodle and dad a very large yellow lab. Both were/are very calm adult dogs too.


I hope she's the same when she's grown up. She just looks so like our Goldie when he was a puppy, however he never grew up and was still a daft puppy when he passed at 13 1/2! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy and i went out for lunch this afternoon. we were gone about three hours. went to a mexican restaurant in napoleon - we took the old 24 (now 224) - it follows the river and the canal so it is fairly twisty and turny. we weren't in a big hurry. we drove through Texas and Florida to get there. afterwards we drove a few more miles east to grand rapids and drove into the historic downtown area. and what did my little eyes espy? of course - a yarn shop. this one catered mainly to weavers - they had tons of roving for spinning. lovely yarn if you were looking to knit a sweater or scarf. we did find a little sock yarn - and a basket with odds and ends - i found sock yarn for $5/skein - a wool blend. i think kathy found some yarn to help her finish her hat she is knitting - i think she picked up some other yarn also. lol And then we mosied down the road toward home. it was an enjoyable ride. we sat in the restaurant and knit for a while. i worked on a sock - the heel flap. slowly and surely it is getting done.

it wasn't very warm today - think the bank said something like 56° - can remember for sure - but it definitely was not sit in the sunshine kind of weather. i wore a wool shirt and was still chilly in the restaurant (why would they still be running their a/c?) and when we were outside. but it was nice to be out and about. it's the first i have been really out not counting the dr.'s visit a week or so ago. we talked lots and lots too.

hope all of you had a good saturday and a wonderful rest of the weekend. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6:50 pm and I am caught up. Gages friend Desmond who spent last night was here til 430 this afternoon. The boy Logan who Gage was to sleep at his house tonight has not called or returned the messages. So as it looks right now he will be home tonight so my night out will not take place. ???? also the friend I was to go out with hasn't called me either. 

Going to go for now and check in later.????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you had a good day, Heather!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very touching - and what faith they show. supposedly we are not to be given more than we can handle - but this just seems to be a little much for one family. yu are truly one of their guardian angels mary. --- sam



pacer said:


> He's pretty much my rock, my everything. This has been hard lately, the chaos called life. Our abnormal normal carrying a heavy and heartbreaking weight with divisions of our children's different and yet difficult journeys each with unknowns and inability to truly put into words. This silence of not being able to express how I truly feel also is deafening if that makes sense. Watching one child suffer is difficult , having multiple is unimaginable and yet here we are in midst of just that. God is our foundation of everything first and Scott is my reminder of where to stay focused and breathe and to not look too far, look here..look close and focus. The rest will follow and we will get through the next wave; together. We don't know what the next wave will bring, we don't get time to sit and talk lately unless it's about coordinating appointments and dividing up , or meds , or vitals or huge decisions for treatment plans for them. Most of our together time is caring for Bellas high needs and Coles new needs along with parenting 5 kids, and life...every day life. So we are just tired. No amount of sleep will fix it, we just have to go through it.
> I'm not sure why we are where we are right now, we are not above anyone else so I have never had much of a "why us", "why them" mentality but we are where we are. We are doing what we need to do. We are not made of super powers or made of anything particularly amazing, we are parents of 5 kids. Putting us on a level of inhuman abilities dismisses how hard and heavy this is. Handling inconveniences of life is one thing. This is beyond explaining and often telling our story, I hesitate. Its each of their stories, but its our story too and words dont do some stories justice.
> Yet we are blessed for so many reasons and yet we also see perspective some never will in their lives. We are parents that happened to be handed a weight that's heavier then they, then we can carry right now or ever. I want to protect my kids from that weight as they have plenty, but its a choice and a lot of work to show them normalcy , teach them joy, and at the same time its crucial even when its heartbreaking. It's a good thing we have a God that can handle it, because it's beyond our ability. We are worn, we are tired, we are broken, and because of that we are blessed. Even when I lose focus, even when I don't feel anything but heartache. God brings us back. With strength, with faith, with His love. We have God and we have each other and 5 amazing children. We have each other.
> " But those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like Eagles." Isaiah 40:31
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with that brood one would need to vent more often than you do - or maybe we just don't hear you. as much as i would like to have one of the puppes there is just not the energy anymore. if i get a dog it will need to be an older dog that i don't need to run after and is already house broken. right now i know i don't have the energy for a dog - but we will see as time goes by. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam other than dog pee/pooh everywhere my bed would end up so crowded (as what had been happening lately) we humans wouldn't get any sleep. That's all. Truman the old chihuahua never did completely house break and it has gotten to my breaking point with house breaking Alice and now Gracie. To be honest Alice is great about it now at 6 months and in the 2 now 3 days with Gracie she is already going out the doggie door a good bit of the time. Mario, the jack russell/chihuahua mix most of the time is good but there is just enough chihuahua in him to make him have his difficult moments. Will never ever get another chihuahua; even vet said they are very very difficult to house break. As far as getting on our bed, I seriously fault DH with this bad habit. He has always "grabbed a little dog" and said "let's go take a nap" and how the heck do you convince a dog not to get on the bed when one tells them it's okay with that behavior? Answer: you don't. Can't give mixed messages like that. And yes, I've been guilty of it some also in defeat. One even two little dogs is one things but also can't expect dogs to understand that it is limited to little ones and not big ones. Oh well, the trials and tribulations of having a dog house with many dogs. I take full responsibility in this. DH only had one dog growing up whereas we always had big dogs....(note the plural dogs). Never had issues with house breaking and getting on furniture, etc. I guess if truthful I though DH taking one of the small dog to "take a nap" cute and should have corrected that habit from the start and didn't. Oh well...such is life in the Settle household. And I do not regret having the dogs at all; it will work out. Boy...did I just vent or what!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you had a great time. did you take pictures? hint hint. i hope you got to ride the elevator up after the false alarm. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Sam, so good to see and read you here again. You were missed although those who pitch in always do a great job. Been MIA myself for a couple of weeks. DD ( only child) was married in San Francisco last Saturday . Fabulous ceremony, lovely guests, wild music and dancing, great food and it even stopped raining that day from 11-3. Met the groom's family for the first time as we are all spread out. Marvelous people who really adore DD....they had 3 boys! So a good time was had by all. Us country folks stayed in SF all weekend and even had an Emergency evacuation at the hotel at 3:20 a.m. Some vacation!! Ha ha with my bad knees, by the time we made our way down 11 flights of stairs, it was called off as a false alarm. But SF for Halloween weekend is not to be missed. People were in costumes, various states of sobriety and it was a scream. Happy Tea Party everyone. Don't forget to turn clocks back tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you so what ever you need to do to get through this. it has to be a strain on anyone around her. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sunday morning here and all is quiet after a very loud Guy Fawkes night with much booming and banging of fireworks round the neighbourhood.
> I do wish our govt would ban private sales of the things. The stupid people who cause trouble make for a very uneasy night for pets and decent folk everywhere.
> We got word last night to say our SIL is back in hospital, they thought her demise was near and her friends went to see her, only to find her sitting up demanding she be taken out for a cigarette. So we are back to the same old routine again. It ain't over yet for this sad soul. When it finally does happen I don't think we will believe it, there's been so many false alarms with her. Oh boy don't know whether to laugh or cry, or both really.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy belated birthday heather - hope it was a good day for you - celebrate the whole weekend. what hear you on a place to live? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is one recipe liz - if you want more just google 'baked cabbage steaks'. --- sam

Cabbage Steaks

"One of my favorite side dishes, as it's very easy to make! I personally love garlic so I go crazy with it, but put as much as is good for you. This is a very simple recipe and you can put as much or as little of the seasonings you want."

Recipe by:Amber Jessie
1 h 6 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

1 head cabbage
2 tablespoons light olive oil
2 tablespoons minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper, or to taste

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Oil baking pan or dish.

2. Cut the bottom off of the cabbage and set it so that the flat end is on the cutting board; cut into 1-inch thick slices. Arrange slices in a single layer in a large casserole dish.

3. Drizzle olive oil over the cabbage slices and top with garlic. Season cabbage with salt and pepper. Cover the dish with aluminum foil.
NOTE: Do both sides of the cabbage before putting in baking pan or dish.

4. Bake in preheated oven until the cabbage core is easily pierced with a fork, about 45 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/238097/cabbage-steaks/



budasha said:


> I hope you enjoy your quilting tomorrow. It's been a long while since I've quilted. Still have my frame and have been wondering if I should sell it. Will have to think about it.
> 
> How great that you got some moose from your son. It's delicious. I really like cabbage but I haven't baked it yet. Now that you've mentioned it, I'm going to give it a try. How long did you bake it? It will be interesting to see if it doesn't produce gas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good that you had such a nice outing Sam and to discover a new yarn store really tops it didn't it. Nice that you and Kathy were able to get some yarn for a good price. Our weather here was perfect fall weather; low 70s and sunny. DH and a buddy of his became chimney sweeps and cleaned out our chimney; first time it had been done in 6 years. Boy was it dirty and probably dangerous so glad they got it done. I didn't get a whole lot done myself; just a bit of trashing/decluttering/putting away and dishes. Made some good chili for dinner tonight. All in all a good day though.


thewren said:


> kathy and i went out for lunch this afternoon. we were gone about three hours. went to a mexican restaurant in napoleon - we took the old 24 (now 224) - it follows the river and the canal so it is fairly twisty and turny. we weren't in a big hurry. we drove through Texas and Florida to get there. afterwards we drove a few more miles east to grand rapids and drove into the historic downtown area. and what did my little eyes espy? of course - a yarn shop. this one catered mainly to weavers - they had tons of roving for spinning. lovely yarn if you were looking to knit a sweater or scarf. we did find a little sock yarn - and a basket with odds and ends - i found sock yarn for $5/skein - a wool blend. i think kathy found some yarn to help her finish her hat she is knitting - i think she picked up some other yarn also. lol And then we mosied down the road toward home. it was an enjoyable ride. we sat in the restaurant and knit for a while. i worked on a sock - the heel flap. slowly and surely it is getting done.
> 
> it wasn't very warm today - think the bank said something like 56° - can remember for sure - but it definitely was not sit in the sunshine kind of weather. i wore a wool shirt and was still chilly in the restaurant (why would they still be running their a/c?) and when we were outside. but it was nice to be out and about. it's the first i have been really out not counting the dr.'s visit a week or so ago. we talked lots and lots too.
> 
> hope all of you had a good saturday and a wonderful rest of the weekend. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party betty ann - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with you name on it available. so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



BettyAnn said:


> The stores in Georgia were putting out Christmas items before Halloween. I went into JoAnn's 2 weeks ago for double pointed needles I didn't have, and came out with the needles and a new pair of Christmas socks. The Halloween socks and Thanksgiving socks were all gone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought with winter approaching - actually ear aches and infections can happen any time of year - i thought this might be helpful. --- sam

MAGIC SALT SOCK FOR EAR INFECTIONS

Have you discovered the Magic Salt Sock for ear infections? This will be your new go to and you won't believe just how well it works.

We love this Magic Salt Sock remedy and it will become a valuable resource in your family. You use it to help relieve ear aches and it gets amazing feedback with most of our community saying they have tried it and had great results!

A Salt Sock is basically just a white cotton sock filled with Coarse Sea Salt that you heat up and place on the affected ear for relief.

You will need a clean - ALL WHITE sock. Do not use coloured socks, or socks with a coloured toe section or coloured line in the toe area. There is something in the coloured threads/material that is flammable and will melt when you heat the sock.

How To Make A Magic Salt Sock For Ear Infections -:

Next you will need about 1 - 1-1/2 cups of Coarse Seal Salt. It has to be coarse or it will seep out of the sock… and it has to be sea salt - regular table salt is not the same. Carefully pour the salt into the sock and tie a knot (or double knot) in the end. It should be about the size of your hand.

Heat it in a clean skillet, over medium-low heat for about 4-6 minutes - pick it up and shake it around and flip it every minute or so, so it will heat evenly. Heat until it is very warm, but not burning to the touch. Cover your ear and the area behind your jaw bone with the sock and relax for a while. You will be amazed by the relief. You can reuse the salt sock for a long time, though it will discolor after a while. Replace with a new one when it gets too old, dirty or worn.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/magic-salt-sock?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7fa4171248-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7fa4171248-60616885


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Sam, so good to see and read you here again. You were missed although those who pitch in always do a great job. Been MIA myself for a couple of weeks. DD ( only child) was married in San Francisco last Saturday . Fabulous ceremony, lovely guests, wild music and dancing, great food and it even stopped raining that day from 11-3. Met the groom's family for the first time as we are all spread out. Marvelous people who really adore DD....they had 3 boys! So a good time was had by all. Us country folks stayed in SF all weekend and even had an Emergency evacuation at the hotel at 3:20 a.m. Some vacation!! Ha ha with my bad knees, by the time we made our way down 11 flights of stairs, it was called off as a false alarm. But SF for Halloween weekend is not to be missed. People were in costumes, various states of sobriety and it was a scream. Happy Tea Party everyone. Don't forget to turn clocks back tonight.


What a lovely time, congrats on the marriage. I would love to visit SF one day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Heather ( busyworkerbee) if you are reading along would just like to wish you happy birthday hope you had a lovely day ????????????????????


Happy birthday from me also Heather!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The 14 year old from across the street asked if I had knitting patters. lolololol I laughed, I'm still laughing. So she came over to look at patterns and about died, lol She only went through two folders and found a dish cloth patter that she decided to try. But she said she knows where to come for more patterns next time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> You certainly lead an interesting life. Do you ever run out of energy????


I don't have time for that, Liz. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas I hope to have a dog till the day I die. Ringo goes to the back door and runs his toe nails down the glass- I guess it's a good thing my hearing seems fairly intact!


 :sm02: Ryssa has bells she jingles most of the time, Gizmo comes and sits and looks at me and scrapes his nails on my leg. Buster does a fancy dance, literally, and Mocha just gets up and looks at me. lol I wish they'd all use the bells.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a very cute crochet scarf pattern.

http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2016/11/free-crochet-patterntea-leaves-scarf.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sunday morning here and all is quiet after a very loud Guy Fawkes night with much booming and banging of fireworks round the neighbourhood.
> I do wish our govt would ban private sales of the things. The stupid people who cause trouble make for a very uneasy night for pets and decent folk everywhere.
> We got word last night to say our SIL is back in hospital, they thought her demise was near and her friends went to see her, only to find her sitting up demanding she be taken out for a cigarette. So we are back to the same old routine again. It ain't over yet for this sad soul. When it finally does happen I don't think we will believe it, there's been so many false alarms with her. Oh boy don't know whether to laugh or cry, or both really.


Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL, goodness, I think even as St. Peter is meeting her at the gate, she's going to tell him to wait, she needs a smoke. I hope she finds peace one day, somehow, in this life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Poledra65* what is the belly band? Do you think it might work with my chihuahua? Never heard of it before.


Yes, I have one that is too small for Mocha that I'll send you. Then if you want just use some old denim and some soft fabric for a liner and make some up with either velcro or snaps, I use snaps when I make them, and then use a poise pad or other thick liner for catching any peepee that might be dispensed in it, they don't usually go in it, it keeps their equipment tucked up so it's harder to pee.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used to have miniature elephant bells hanging on the doorknob - when the cats and/or hickory want out they bumped the bells and i opened the door. worked great at night since i didn't have a litter box inside. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :sm02: Ryssa has bells she jingles most of the time, Gizmo comes and sits and looks at me and scrapes his nails on my leg. Buster does a fancy dance, literally, and Mocha just gets up and looks at me. lol I wish they'd all use the bells.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL, goodness, I think even as St. Peter is meeting her at the gate, she's going to tell him to wait, she needs a smoke. I hope she finds peace one day, somehow, in this life.


Yes you're right, she's leading everyone a merry smoke filled dance! Eventually peace will come when she finally meets her hubby up yonder, it sure won't happen in this life sadly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Why thank you for the compliment, Margaret. I suspect that God gave us Tim for all these previous years to help me learn so many things ahead of actually needing them with so many possible trying and possibly dangerous situations that I might face in theses circumstances.
> 
> Ohio Joy


He does indeed work in mysterious ways!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy and i went out for lunch this afternoon. we were gone about three hours. went to a mexican restaurant in napoleon - we took the old 24 (now 224) - it follows the river and the canal so it is fairly twisty and turny. we weren't in a big hurry. we drove through Texas and Florida to get there. afterwards we drove a few more miles east to grand rapids and drove into the historic downtown area. and what did my little eyes espy? of course - a yarn shop. this one catered mainly to weavers - they had tons of roving for spinning. lovely yarn if you were looking to knit a sweater or scarf. we did find a little sock yarn - and a basket with odds and ends - i found sock yarn for $5/skein - a wool blend. i think kathy found some yarn to help her finish her hat she is knitting - i think she picked up some other yarn also. lol And then we mosied down the road toward home. it was an enjoyable ride. we sat in the restaurant and knit for a while. i worked on a sock - the heel flap. slowly and surely it is getting done.
> 
> it wasn't very warm today - think the bank said something like 56° - can remember for sure - but it definitely was not sit in the sunshine kind of weather. i wore a wool shirt and was still chilly in the restaurant (why would they still be running their a/c?) and when we were outside. but it was nice to be out and about. it's the first i have been really out not counting the dr.'s visit a week or so ago. we talked lots and lots too.
> 
> hope all of you had a good saturday and a wonderful rest of the weekend. --- sam


I always love to hear about your and Kathy's outings, I'm so glad that she's able to get out to lunch with you when she is home.
Sounds like a great yarn shop even if it's mostly spinning and weaving since you are able to get bargains.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 6:50 pm and I am caught up. Gages friend Desmond who spent last night was here til 430 this afternoon. The boy Logan who Gage was to sleep at his house tonight has not called or returned the messages. So as it looks right now he will be home tonight so my night out will not take place. ???? also the friend I was to go out with hasn't called me either.
> 
> Going to go for now and check in later.????


That's too bad that you haven't heard from either Gages friend or yours, I hope you have a good evening either way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought with winter approaching - actually ear aches and infections can happen any time of year - i thought this might be helpful. --- sam
> 
> MAGIC SALT SOCK FOR EAR INFECTIONS
> 
> ...


Oh that's a great trick, I'm going to try that when we have an ear ache.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i used to have miniature elephant bells hanging on the doorknob - when the cats and/or hickory want out they bumped the bells and i opened the door. worked great at night since i didn't have a litter box inside. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes you're right, she's leading everyone a merry smoke filled dance! Eventually peace will come when she finally meets her hubby up yonder, it sure won't happen in this life sadly.


Yes, that's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! Poor Buster, David has a fishing pole rigged up with a toy for Gizmo, Giz loves it, but he caught a Buster, the line went around his head, he managed to use his paw to get it off, but it was rather funny, he took it to David, so he caught a twofer tonight. Now he's blowing across the top of his beer bottle and Gizmo is jumping up to look, he's most interested in this whole noise making thing. lol 
We have really strange and funny dogs, well the cats are a bit strange too. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you enjoy your quilting tomorrow. It's been a long while since I've quilted. Still have my frame and have been wondering if I should sell it. Will have to think about it.
> 
> How great that you got some moose from your son. It's delicious. I really like cabbage but I haven't baked it yet. Now that you've mentioned it, I'm going to give it a try. How long did you bake it? It will be interesting to see if it doesn't produce gas.


The recipe says to cut it 3/4" thick & bake 20 minutes on each side at 350F
I see Sam posted the recipe, but I used butter instead if olive oil


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The UK Coastline At Low and High Tide

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23236


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,
Taking a few from packing for move to pop in here. Good news, I have found a ace which will let me keep my fur baby with me. 

Bit it is tiny 1bedroom place, so downsizing occurring. Losing double bed due to lack of room and giving away a little furniture which will not fit. Just waiting for DSF to bring trailer over, then going to get a trolley so I can unload. Doing most of work myself as tired of being made to ask in a manner that is demeaning to me for help. It seems most of the people I know do not like my direct manner and also like to make me almost beg. (Sorry, so frustrated as it isnot me to use a sickly sweet little girl voice and a begging manner, which some chauvinist members of my family want to be addressed in. Rant over)

Fortunately, my health is reasonably good, and if I pace myself, I can do most of what needs doing myself. I am, perhaps, too independent sometimes, but I find it better than being dependent on the control freaks in my family.

I have found some more recipes that I want to try and convert to single serve. They look yummy and ingredients you can get anywhere


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> The UK Coastline At Low and High Tide
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23236


What amazing photos, hard to believe there can be such a difference


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, hope you had a happy birthday & can get settled quickly into the new place.

Fan, sorry your SIL is back to her old tricks, what a sad woman

Sam, I'm glad you & Kathy had a good day.

I had a nice day at quilting, managed to get almost done a baby quilt that will go to my friends GD expected in Dec. 
tonight we went to the fall supper in Spruce Lake, a wonderful roast beef feast. It's also an opportunity to visit with people I don't see often


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Taking a few from packing for move to pop in here. Good news, I have found a ace which will let me keep my fur baby with me.
> 
> Bit it is tiny 1bedroom place, so downsizing occurring. Losing double bed due to lack of room and giving away a little furniture which will not fit. Just waiting for DSF to bring trailer over, then going to get a trolley so I can unload. Doing most of work myself as tired of being made to ask in a manner that is demeaning to me for help. It seems most of the people I know do not like my direct manner and also like to make me almost beg. (Sorry, so frustrated as it isnot me to use a sickly sweet little girl voice and a begging manner, which some chauvinist members of my family want to be addressed in. Rant over)
> ...


Oh I'm so happy that you found a place where you can keep your baby, too bad it's so small but at least it will be yours and hopefully you won't be moving again for quite some time. 
I can't blame you, ask directly, get a direct answer, you shouldn't have to beg, whine, or be coy. I'm glad that you are physically able to do it yourself for the most part, being healthy is good in general.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, yes, unfortunately my yorkie was a messer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> The 14 year old from across the street asked if I had knitting patters. lolololol I laughed, I'm still laughing. So she came over to look at patterns and about died, lol She only went through two folders and found a dish cloth patter that she decided to try. But she said she knows where to come for more patterns next time.


She probably went home and told her mom about all the patterns you have and she probably doesn't even know how many you really have. It is so neat that she is interested in knitting and comfortable enough to come ask you. What a blessing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so happy you and Kathy had such a fun day.
Julie, Mindy lives in Sonoma, CA, I.e. Northern A which gets more rain and has better soil than us. Think Napa, and Sonoma wines.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, even with pink chalk cheeks Arianna is beautiful. I think carpeting in re is dumb too. Hope you can find and fix leak. Enjoy visit with cousin. Healing energy sent your way. Hope headaches stop.
> Joy, good to see your post. Hope new guy works out.
> Kehinkle, haven't heard of that heel, sounds interesting. Glad you can help DGS move things. Congratulations on other DGS graduation.


It was posted on the forum by marimom.

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Me, sorry you haven't heard from Gage's friend or your friend. Hoping they just assumed plans set and they will pop over.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I'm so happy that you found a place where you can keep your baby, too bad it's so small but at least it will be yours and hopefully you won't be moving again for quite some time.
> I can't blame you, ask directly, get a direct answer, you shouldn't have to beg, whine, or be coy. I'm glad that you are physically able to do it yourself for the most part, being healthy is good in general.


Well said Kaye. I, too, am so happy you found a place you can keep your fur baby and be independent.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have thought that doing a heel would work that way and have thought of trying it just to see if it works. Now I don't need to as I know it does! What is the advantage of doing it that way do you know? Would give extra ends to deal with. Or is the heel section different? I was thinking that doing a toe for the heel might work- after all my short row heels are the same as my toes.


Doing it this way, you will have an end to weave in when you pick up the waste yarn stitches. I just knit it in the first few stitches. Haven't had any problems with bumps. Don't know what advantages would be. You have to graft the toe stitches. First time using this and I did knit a lot yesterday. Have one with about 3" of foot done, plus cuff. Don't usually get extended period of time to knit. I've used the fish lip kiss heel for a toe before.

Kathy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Never did hear from them. Either of them. 
Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us. 

I am going to go for now and try to sleep. Ttyt.????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I grew up with black lab, and we had other large needs as well. But, will only have small to medium size dogs from now on. I love having Maggie curl up in my lap and not be too heavy.

Well trailer arrived this morning. 2 more cupboards to go on for first load after it is pulled outside Tuesday morning and that is the heaviest stuff other than the fridge done. 2nd load will be fridge, recliners, set of drawers and office chair. Large desk will be partially dismantled and added in. The glass tops will be weapoed in linen and laid on back seat, along with TV. After that, the 4WD and trailer go back to their hones and the remaining is packed into my car. Thus includes several sets of shelves and lots of boxes.

I love DM but she can be a pain at times and causes problems. I have to put up a pen for Maggie to do her business in on the grass, low priority but DM is trying to bully me into begging a large cage from DS. It is too big for what I need. What I need will be light weight and easily moved for the gardener to do maintenance.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


I think Jodi had a good idea, hopefully she scared him into better behaviour. You sure don't want him getting abusive as he's getting to be a big boy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I grew up with black lab, and we had other large needs as well. But, will only have small to medium size dogs from now on. I love having Maggie curl up in my lap and not be too heavy.
> 
> Well trailer arrived this morning. 2 more cupboards to go on for first load after it is pulled outside Tuesday morning and that is the heaviest stuff other than the fridge done. 2nd load will be fridge, recliners, set of drawers and office chair. Large desk will be partially dismantled and added in. The glass tops will be weapoed in linen and laid on back seat, along with TV. After that, the 4WD and trailer go back to their hones and the remaining is packed into my car. Thus includes several sets of shelves and lots of boxes.
> 
> I love DM but she can be a pain at times and causes problems. I have to put up a pen for Maggie to do her business in on the grass, low priority but DM is trying to bully me into begging a large cage from DS. It is too big for what I need. What I need will be light weight and easily moved for the gardener to do maintenance.


Do rental units not come with fridges there? Here it is pretty much standard for appliances to be provided. I hope the move goes smoothly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sometimes they can get an hour or two to get out of the house. They did get a weekend getaway at the beginning of the year but probably won't see that happen too much. It was exhausting when it was two kids going to the specialty hospital but now it is 3 with the 4th one who goes less frequently. She has problems with seizures. The parents are truly exhausted which is why I try to help on those days when they could not possibly fit in one more thing like make a meal for the family. The kids help out as much as possible with chores when they are healthy enough to help. I have brought random gifts to the house at Christmas time, but I leave them unwrapped so the parents can decide who gets what for Christmas. Having the time to shop is a problem as well.


I just don't know how the whole family copes . Life is so not fair . You are such a good friend to this family Mary I hope they have some more good friends and family who can help too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

BettyAnn said:


> The stores in Georgia were putting out Christmas items before Halloween. I went into JoAnn's 2 weeks ago for double pointed needles I didn't have, and came out with the needles and a new pair of Christmas socks. The Halloween socks and Thanksgiving socks were all gone.


I shop like that go in for a couple of things and come out with something I didn't even realise I needed :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Now that's cool, who would think, make a mud pit for the kids to play in, it's a great idea.


It is pretty cool. Mind you I will leave it up to playgroup as I dont really want one at home. LOL Sandpit is enough for me.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

When I made the corn bread I added a half cup of grated pepper jack cheese and a small can of chopped chili's. It was very good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> kathy and i went out for lunch this afternoon. we were gone about three hours. went to a mexican restaurant in napoleon - we took the old 24 (now 224) - it follows the river and the canal so it is fairly twisty and turny. we weren't in a big hurry. we drove through Texas and Florida to get there. afterwards we drove a few more miles east to grand rapids and drove into the historic downtown area. and what did my little eyes espy? of course - a yarn shop. this one catered mainly to weavers - they had tons of roving for spinning. lovely yarn if you were looking to knit a sweater or scarf. we did find a little sock yarn - and a basket with odds and ends - i found sock yarn for $5/skein - a wool blend. i think kathy found some yarn to help her finish her hat she is knitting - i think she picked up some other yarn also. lol And then we mosied down the road toward home. it was an enjoyable ride. we sat in the restaurant and knit for a while. i worked on a sock - the heel flap. slowly and surely it is getting done.
> 
> it wasn't very warm today - think the bank said something like 56° - can remember for sure - but it definitely was not sit in the sunshine kind of weather. i wore a wool shirt and was still chilly in the restaurant (why would they still be running their a/c?) and when we were outside. but it was nice to be out and about. it's the first i have been really out not counting the dr.'s visit a week or so ago. we talked lots and lots too.
> 
> hope all of you had a good saturday and a wonderful rest of the weekend. --- sam


It sounds like the day out did you good Sam. Good to hear that you are well enough to have a day out. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka is good too . She sits at the door and woofs to be out . She will definitely be our last dog. Only ever had two dogs and they were both my husband and middle sons idea . Never had pets growing up and I would never have chosen too myself , husband would be like Gwen and have a house full if he could ???? . If he saw a dog on its own when he was young he would take it home , don't know how many times his mum tried to save some little puppy he had found .


And Oscar just stands and stares at the door willing it to open. LOL. So if I am in another room or out then he just waits until I come in and goes and stares again. For some weird reason this silly dog has been caught twice standing on my kitchen table this week!!! Not good at all. He isnt allowed on chairs (let alone a table) and has never jumped up on them before. I came home on Wednesday and as I was walking towards the kitchen I couldnt believe what I was seeing! Standing there looking like..." omg I got up here ages ago and cant get down, where have you been" look on his face. I was like... GET OFF THE XXXX TABLE!
and then today I went in the bathroom, came back through and there he was AGAIN ! What on earth? I wonder why he has suddenly taken to doing this?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Heather ( busyworkerbee) if you are reading along would just like to wish you happy birthday hope you had a lovely day ????????????????????


Happy Birthday Heather! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Mary, thank you for copying this statement by Bella's Mom.  It is such a touching message and one wonders how she ever found the time to write it. I am so thankful that they have such a strong faith to help carry them through their unimaginable struggles. Many more would have broken under the strain, I have nothing but admiration for this family. You are such a good friend to them Mary and are doing so much to help in a practical way. Sending virtual hugs for all of you.


Well said and ditto...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas I hope to have a dog till the day I die. Ringo goes to the back door and runs his toe nails down the glass- I guess it's a good thing my hearing seems fairly intact!


 :sm06: Oooh I can imagine it sounds like scraping on a blackboard.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Taking a few from packing for move to pop in here. Good news, I have found a ace which will let me keep my fur baby with me.
> 
> Bit it is tiny 1bedroom place, so downsizing occurring. Losing double bed due to lack of room and giving away a little furniture which will not fit. Just waiting for DSF to bring trailer over, then going to get a trolley so I can unload. Doing most of work myself as tired of being made to ask in a manner that is demeaning to me for help. It seems most of the people I know do not like my direct manner and also like to make me almost beg. (Sorry, so frustrated as it isnot me to use a sickly sweet little girl voice and a begging manner, which some chauvinist members of my family want to be addressed in. Rant over)
> ...


Thats great that you have a place that lets you keep you fur baby even it is smaller. But at least it will be all yours. Sorry to hear that you are having to do most of the moving on your own though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sunday morning here and all is quiet after a very loud Guy Fawkes night with much booming and banging of fireworks round the neighbourhood.
> I do wish our govt would ban private sales of the things. The stupid people who cause trouble make for a very uneasy night for pets and decent folk everywhere.
> We got word last night to say our SIL is back in hospital, they thought her demise was near and her friends went to see her, only to find her sitting up demanding she be taken out for a cigarette. So we are back to the same old routine again. It ain't over yet for this sad soul. When it finally does happen I don't think we will believe it, there's been so many false alarms with her. Oh boy don't know whether to laugh or cry, or both really.


Oh dear. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think Jodi had a good idea, hopefully she scared him into better behaviour. You sure don't want him getting abusive as he's getting to be a big boy.


Ditto... re Melody and Gage.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do rental units not come with fridges there? Here it is pretty much standard for appliances to be provided. I hope the move goes smoothly


No they dont. Not anywhere here that I know of. Or washing machines either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The changes in the coastline were amazing. Sure wouldn't want to be caught with the tide coming in down in the lower areas!


thewren said:


> The UK Coastline At Low and High Tide
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23236


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to all Poledra said. ????


Poledra65 said:


> Oh I'm so happy that you found a place where you can keep your baby, too bad it's so small but at least it will be yours and hopefully you won't be moving again for quite some time.
> I can't blame you, ask directly, get a direct answer, you shouldn't have to beg, whine, or be coy. I'm glad that you are physically able to do it yourself for the most part, being healthy is good in general.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Gage's behavior. You probably already thought about this but you might want to contact his counselor since they said if there were any problems to do so. You are right; that is totally unacceptable behavior and needs to be dealt with and helped asap.


gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe he is smelling some residue of food. I've seen on America's Funniest Home Videos clips of dogs doing that trying to get at some snack.


sugarsugar said:


> And Oscar just stands and stares at the door willing it to open. LOL. So if I am in another room or out then he just waits until I come in and goes and stares again. For some weird reason this silly dog has been caught twice standing on my kitchen table this week!!! Not good at all. He isnt allowed on chairs (let alone a table) and has never jumped up on them before. I came home on Wednesday and as I was walking towards the kitchen I couldnt believe what I was seeing! Standing there looking like..." omg I got up here ages ago and cant get down, where have you been" look on his face. I was like... GET OFF THE XXXX TABLE!
> and then today I went in the bathroom, came back through and there he was AGAIN ! What on earth? I wonder why he has suddenly taken to doing this?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very early morning for me here. I went to bed at 10:30 and woke up at 3 (which now is 2, stupid DST) thinking I heard the puppy. I went and let both Gracie and Alice outside to do their business. Feel rested so made myself a cup of pumpkin spice cider and popped in to see who was here. Sydney and Molly joined us. Gracie is now curled up next to me and have no icea where Alice is but wouldn't be surprised if she took my place in my bed!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear about Gage's behavior. You probably already thought about this but you might want to contact his counselor since they said if there were any problems to do so. You are right; that is totally unacceptable behavior and needs to be dealt with and helped asap.


Good advice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Maybe he is smelling some residue of food. I've seen on America's Funniest Home Videos clips of dogs doing that trying to get at some snack.


Nope not food. I havent eaten at the table in ages. Nothing on the table.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Sam, so good to see and read you here again. You were missed although those who pitch in always do a great job. Been MIA myself for a couple of weeks. DD ( only child) was married in San Francisco last Saturday . Fabulous ceremony, lovely guests, wild music and dancing, great food and it even stopped raining that day from 11-3. Met the groom's family for the first time as we are all spread out. Marvelous people who really adore DD....they had 3 boys! So a good time was had by all. Us country folks stayed in SF all weekend and even had an Emergency evacuation at the hotel at 3:20 a.m. Some vacation!! Ha ha with my bad knees, by the time we made our way down 11 flights of stairs, it was called off as a false alarm. But SF for Halloween weekend is not to be missed. People were in costumes, various states of sobriety and it was a scream. Happy Tea Party everyone. Don't forget to turn clocks back tonight.


Sounds like a good weekend was had by all!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We have really strange and funny dogs, well the cats are a bit strange too. lol


What about the humans??!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> The UK Coastline At Low and High Tide
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23236


Interesting pictures Sam. Thanks for posting.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Taking a few from packing for move to pop in here. Good news, I have found a ace which will let me keep my fur baby with me.
> 
> Bit it is tiny 1bedroom place, so downsizing occurring. Losing double bed due to lack of room and giving away a little furniture which will not fit. Just waiting for DSF to bring trailer over, then going to get a trolley so I can unload. Doing most of work myself as tired of being made to ask in a manner that is demeaning to me for help. It seems most of the people I know do not like my direct manner and also like to make me almost beg. (Sorry, so frustrated as it isnot me to use a sickly sweet little girl voice and a begging manner, which some chauvinist members of my family want to be addressed in. Rant over)
> ...


Glad you found somewhere. Take your time unpacking, it will all come straight one day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I agree with Gwen. Maybe Gage should see his Counsellor again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> kathy and i went out for lunch this afternoon. we were gone about three hours. went to a mexican restaurant in napoleon - we took the old 24 (now 224) - it follows the river and the canal so it is fairly twisty and turny. we weren't in a big hurry. we drove through Texas and Florida to get there. afterwards we drove a few more miles east to grand rapids and drove into the historic downtown area. and what did my little eyes espy? of course - a yarn shop. this one catered mainly to weavers - they had tons of roving for spinning. lovely yarn if you were looking to knit a sweater or scarf. we did find a little sock yarn - and a basket with odds and ends - i found sock yarn for $5/skein - a wool blend. i think kathy found some yarn to help her finish her hat she is knitting - i think she picked up some other yarn also. lol And then we mosied down the road toward home. it was an enjoyable ride. we sat in the restaurant and knit for a while. i worked on a sock - the heel flap. slowly and surely it is getting done.
> 
> it wasn't very warm today - think the bank said something like 56° - can remember for sure - but it definitely was not sit in the sunshine kind of weather. i wore a wool shirt and was still chilly in the restaurant (why would they still be running their a/c?) and when we were outside. but it was nice to be out and about. it's the first i have been really out not counting the dr.'s visit a week or so ago. we talked lots and lots too.
> 
> hope all of you had a good saturday and a wonderful rest of the weekend. --- sam


Sounds like you and Kathy had a really good day and road trip . You wouldn't like the weather we are having today . It's very grey miserable chilly and pouring down . Not a day to be outside at all


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> The UK Coastline At Low and High Tide
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23236


The tide does go out very far at some places. I remember being on holiday in Morecambe, where the tide seems to go out for miles, and my mum getting very agitated because my brother seemed to be so far out swimming in the sea. She frantically shouted and waved at him to swim back towards the shore whereupon he stood up and the water was barely above his knees!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> He's pretty much my rock, my everything. This has been hard lately, the chaos called life. Our abnormal normal carrying a heavy and heartbreaking weight with divisions of our children's different and yet difficult journeys each with unknowns and inability to truly put into words. This silence of not being able to express how I truly feel also is deafening if that makes sense. Watching one child suffer is difficult , having multiple is unimaginable and yet here we are in midst of just that. God is our foundation of everything first and Scott is my reminder of where to stay focused and breathe and to not look too far, look here..look close and focus. The rest will follow and we will get through the next wave; together. We don't know what the next wave will bring, we don't get time to sit and talk lately unless it's about coordinating appointments and dividing up , or meds , or vitals or huge decisions for treatment plans for them. Most of our together time is caring for Bellas high needs and Coles new needs along with parenting 5 kids, and life...every day life. So we are just tired. No amount of sleep will fix it, we just have to go through it.
> I'm not sure why we are where we are right now, we are not above anyone else so I have never had much of a "why us", "why them" mentality but we are where we are. We are doing what we need to do. We are not made of super powers or made of anything particularly amazing, we are parents of 5 kids. Putting us on a level of inhuman abilities dismisses how hard and heavy this is. Handling inconveniences of life is one thing. This is beyond explaining and often telling our story, I hesitate. Its each of their stories, but its our story too and words dont do some stories justice.
> Yet we are blessed for so many reasons and yet we also see perspective some never will in their lives. We are parents that happened to be handed a weight that's heavier then they, then we can carry right now or ever. I want to protect my kids from that weight as they have plenty, but its a choice and a lot of work to show them normalcy , teach them joy, and at the same time its crucial even when its heartbreaking. It's a good thing we have a God that can handle it, because it's beyond our ability. We are worn, we are tired, we are broken, and because of that we are blessed. Even when I lose focus, even when I don't feel anything but heartache. God brings us back. With strength, with faith, with His love. We have God and we have each other and 5 amazing children. We have each other.
> " But those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like Eagles." Isaiah 40:31
> ...


Hoe inspirational to see her faith at work. Yes faith is from God and he will always provide everything she needs-but she still has the responsibility to take what she is given and clearly she has done so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Sam, so good to see and read you here again. You were missed although those who pitch in always do a great job. Been MIA myself for a couple of weeks. DD ( only child) was married in San Francisco last Saturday . Fabulous ceremony, lovely guests, wild music and dancing, great food and it even stopped raining that day from 11-3. Met the groom's family for the first time as we are all spread out. Marvelous people who really adore DD....they had 3 boys! So a good time was had by all. Us country folks stayed in SF all weekend and even had an Emergency evacuation at the hotel at 3:20 a.m. Some vacation!! Ha ha with my bad knees, by the time we made our way down 11 flights of stairs, it was called off as a false alarm. But SF for Halloween weekend is not to be missed. People were in costumes, various states of sobriety and it was a scream. Happy Tea Party everyone. Don't forget to turn clocks back tonight.


Congratulations on DDs wedding. Sounds like the weekend was fun though not relaxing.
Good to hear from you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall lis mtening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


Hopefully he will have learned his lesson, Mel, you don't need this. {{{hugs}}} I agree with the others who said he should see his councillor again - and don't give in if he doesn't want you to tell her (or his dad) about hitting you, they need to know and it can't be allowed to continue.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> The UK Coastline At Low and High Tide
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23236


Thank you Sam. I've seen Blackpool like this many times.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hopefully he will have learned his lesson, Mel, you don't need this. {{{hugs}}} I agree with the others who said he should see his councillor again - and don't give in if he doesn't want you to tell her (or his dad) about hitting you, they need to know and it can't be allowed to continue.


Ditto. You're not a punching bag, Mel. This must be stopped now, for his sake as well as yours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


We are hear for you Mel anytime you need to share your problems , and this is definitely a problem especially as it's not the first time . Gage needs to know that it's not acceptable to ever use this kind of behaviour to his mother . Maybe he needs to go back to the councillor


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Sunday morning here and all is quiet after a very loud Guy Fawkes night with much booming and banging of fireworks round the neighbourhood.
> I do wish our govt would ban private sales of the things. The stupid people who cause trouble make for a very uneasy night for pets and decent folk everywhere.
> We got word last night to say our SIL is back in hospital, they thought her demise was near and her friends went to see her, only to find her sitting up demanding she be taken out for a cigarette. So we are back to the same old routine again. It ain't over yet for this sad soul. When it finally does happen I don't think we will believe it, there's been so many false alarms with her. Oh boy don't know whether to laugh or cry, or both really.


I suggest you laugh- how ease do you cope with her? 
Private fireworks have been banned here for decades (so long I can't even remember when). But did love setting them off in out garden as kids.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Why thank you for the compliment, Margaret. I suspect that God gave us Tim for all these previous years to help me learn so many things ahead of actually needing them with so many possible trying and possibly dangerous situations that I might face in theses circumstances.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well gentleness comes from the Spirit-though as I said of Bella's mother you need to use what He gives you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sound slike a lovely time out with Kathy Sam- and a yarn shop is a bonus.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Was out all day. Showering and trying to work out how to fit in what I wanted to do. Church starts at 10.30 and I wanted to go to the cricket which starts at 10.30. The it occurred to me that if I went to the 9am service I could get to the cricket at a reasonable time (about 10 minute walk). Then offered to pick up something from the Quilt Fair for a 91 year old knitter (had a jacket on display and had a sale for it so wants it ASAP. Offered to take it to her Tuesday). Expected the game to be easily over by the time I needed to leave. But the last 2 players just kept going. Last wicket finally fell 3 minutes before I needed to leave!
So at least my state team is doing well unlike my national team. Just a matter of time before they lose their fourth in a row- 2 of which they have lost from apparently unlosable positions!
Got home, cooked some sausages and then Vick rang to see if they could pop in. David's sister had given us a lot of gear from her son so Vicky wanted to look at it to see what they would keep. She was ready to claim one thing which I quickly said no that s ours. I had found a nice sized container of large Lego type blocks in an Op (charity) shop for $7.25. Wasn't letting Vicky get her hands on that one! One very happy little girl for the short time she was here- even watched her parents walk out the room and went back to admiring all the toys. Usually she is shy at first but not today.
Took this photo just because it looked so nice crossing the river to the Oval (the white roof in the left of the photo is Adelaide Oval where I was going).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Taking a few from packing for move to pop in here. Good news, I have found a ace which will let me keep my fur baby with me.
> 
> Bit it is tiny 1bedroom place, so downsizing occurring. Losing double bed due to lack of room and giving away a little furniture which will not fit. Just waiting for DSF to bring trailer over, then going to get a trolley so I can unload. Doing most of work myself as tired of being made to ask in a manner that is demeaning to me for help. It seems most of the people I know do not like my direct manner and also like to make me almost beg. (Sorry, so frustrated as it isnot me to use a sickly sweet little girl voice and a begging manner, which some chauvinist members of my family want to be addressed in. Rant over)
> ...


Shame the place is so tiny but great you can keep your fur baby. Win on one point lose on another.
And hope you had a lovley birthday (sound slike it got los tin moving though).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What amazing photos, hard to believe there can be such a difference


Stunning the differences aren't they?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summaries ladies! Prayers and hugs for all. I hope everyone has a great week, ahead!


KateB said:


> *Summary of 28th October, 2016*
> 
> PHOTOS
> 1 - *Swedenme* - Autumn colours on the trees
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


Oh dear that does not sound good. Sounds like he needs some anger management tips-and you could do with suggestions as to what you might be able to do when he gets like that. Whether his counsellor or someone else
Maryanne did the screaming (not the hitting) and a few times rather than shout back (my automatic response) I would go upstairs to my neighbour. Remember turning up one afternoon with Vicky and saying to Breta you can hear why we have come. But she was a bit older than Gage and I also knew she wouldn't do anything more than yell.
Maybe Jodi's response will show him that his behaviour is not acceptable. And that He does risk ending up in trouble for it.
Maybe you also need to point out to him that this type of behaviour could get you into trouble.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

She is so dear!


Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for starting us off with some tasty sounding recipes Sam and to the Summary Ladies thank you for a great job. We sure were chatty last week!
> 
> I'll try not to overload you with pictures of Gracie but just had to share these two. The first one was what they took at the vets today. The second one DD's boyfriend came by to see her and decided after wearing her out with play to mess with her with one of her new toys. She never stirred.
> 
> I made slip covers of my own design out of a sheet for the sofas today. Just tired of having to constantly clean the leather sofa of dirt/mud from the dogs. Nothing fancy at all; held on with very wide elastic. I'm going to make up several sets so I can change them out when needing to wash them. Also picked up another medium size crate and starting tonight the only dog not crated at bedtime will be Sydney who will go into Hannah's room with her. I've crated Alice and Gracie together the past two nights and have had two good nights of restful sleep. Sold me on crating for sure!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Get both, Julie???


Lurker 2 said:


> I want a Lab. next time! No I don't, I want another Corgi.


 :sm17:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do rental units not come with fridges there? Here it is pretty much standard for appliances to be provided. I hope the move goes smoothly


Not here. Most come without any furniture-stove/oven are classed as fixtures and so included but rarely anything else unless it is furnished.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> When I made the corn bread I added a half cup of grated pepper jack cheese and a small can of chopped chili's. It was very good.


Welcome to the Tea Party. Don't think I have seen you here before. Feel free to drop in whenever you want.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02: Ryssa has bells she jingles most of the time, Gizmo comes and sits and looks at me and scrapes his nails on my leg. Buster does a fancy dance, literally, and Mocha just gets up and looks at me. lol I wish they'd all use the bells.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, yes, unfortunately my yorkie was a messer.


 :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, so happy you and Kathy had such a fun day.
> Julie, Mindy lives in Sonoma, CA, I.e. Northern A which gets more rain and has better soil than us. Think Napa, and Sonoma wines.


I know Marge down in LA despairs of real rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


Mel, better that you vent here- than bottling it up. I am sorry he is being so difficult.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you will have some home time, Kathy, but sounds like you will still be busy! Please thank your DGSONS for their service!


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm home for a few days as I have appts for me and the van. Also want to get my DOT physical done instead of waiting until Thanksgiving. I took off early as my DGS is leaving the Air Force and needed some things brought home. He's on terminal leave so will be home next week. Another DGS graduated today from Ft Sill, OK and is on his way to Ft Benning next week. Hopefully will be able to attend that graduation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Oooh I can imagine it sounds like scraping on a blackboard.


It's not really too bad, Cathy- Blackboards seem to be worse!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No they dont. Not anywhere here that I know of. Or washing machines either.


Not here, either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The tide does go out very far at some places. I remember being on holiday in Morecambe, where the tide seems to go out for miles, and my mum getting very agitated because my brother seemed to be so far out swimming in the sea. She frantically shouted and waved at him to swim back towards the shore whereupon he stood up and the water was barely above his knees!


Isn't that where all them poor people got caught out by the tide and drowned ?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie you do such interesting things. Moose are very large right? I would think that is a lot of meat...does it taste like venison? 
Glad you will have a generator.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope you get rid if the headaches soon. & find the water leak. Arianna is so cute & getting so grown up looking.
> 
> Kathy, hope you enjoy your few days at home. Congrats to your GS on graduation. I've never heard of making socks the way you describe. I'm making a pair of bulky wool socks fir my brother, they are a quick knit, the yarn is as thick as my little finger so only 28 stitches on the leg, I really don't like doing them, find them hard on the hands but my brother needs them to keep his feet warm, he has such poor circulation
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Get both, Julie???
> 
> :sm17:


Can't be a responsible owner to two!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, Mary, such moving words from a mom facing so much, with such love and faith and dignity. Every mom knows the fears and worry that go into raising a child. Bella's mom, and dad, are experiencing those emotions compounded. Thank you for sharing her words and continued prayers for the family.



pacer said:


> He's pretty much my rock, my everything. This has been hard lately, the chaos called life. Our abnormal normal carrying a heavy and heartbreaking weight with divisions of our children's different and yet difficult journeys each with unknowns and inability to truly put into words. This silence of not being able to express how I truly feel also is deafening if that makes sense. Watching one child suffer is difficult , having multiple is unimaginable and yet here we are in midst of just that. God is our foundation of everything first and Scott is my reminder of where to stay focused and breathe and to not look too far, look here..look close and focus. The rest will follow and we will get through the next wave; together. We don't know what the next wave will bring, we don't get time to sit and talk lately unless it's about coordinating appointments and dividing up , or meds , or vitals or huge decisions for treatment plans for them. Most of our together time is caring for Bellas high needs and Coles new needs along with parenting 5 kids, and life...every day life. So we are just tired. No amount of sleep will fix it, we just have to go through it.
> I'm not sure why we are where we are right now, we are not above anyone else so I have never had much of a "why us", "why them" mentality but we are where we are. We are doing what we need to do. We are not made of super powers or made of anything particularly amazing, we are parents of 5 kids. Putting us on a level of inhuman abilities dismisses how hard and heavy this is. Handling inconveniences of life is one thing. This is beyond explaining and often telling our story, I hesitate. Its each of their stories, but its our story too and words dont do some stories justice.
> Yet we are blessed for so many reasons and yet we also see perspective some never will in their lives. We are parents that happened to be handed a weight that's heavier then they, then we can carry right now or ever. I want to protect my kids from that weight as they have plenty, but its a choice and a lot of work to show them normalcy , teach them joy, and at the same time its crucial even when its heartbreaking. It's a good thing we have a God that can handle it, because it's beyond our ability. We are worn, we are tired, we are broken, and because of that we are blessed. Even when I lose focus, even when I don't feel anything but heartache. God brings us back. With strength, with faith, with His love. We have God and we have each other and 5 amazing children. We have each other.
> " But those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like Eagles." Isaiah 40:31
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Was out all day. Showering and trying to work out how to fit in what I wanted to do. Church starts at 10.30 and I wanted to go to the cricket which starts at 10.30. The it occurred to me that if I went to the 9am service I could get to the cricket at a reasonable time (about 10 minute walk). Then offered to pick up something from the Quilt Fair for a 91 year old knitter (had a jacket on display and had a sale for it so wants it ASAP. Offered to take it to her Tuesday). Expected the game to be easily over by the time I needed to leave. But the last 2 players just kept going. Last wicket finally fell 3 minutes before I needed to leave!
> So at least my state team is doing well unlike my national team. Just a matter of time before they lose their fourth in a row- 2 of which they have lost from apparently unlosable positions!
> Got home, cooked some sausages and then Vick rang to see if they could pop in. David's sister had given us a lot of gear from her son so Vicky wanted to look at it to see what they would keep. She was ready to claim one thing which I quickly said no that s ours. I had found a nice sized container of large Lego type blocks in an Op (charity) shop for $7.25. Wasn't letting Vicky get her hands on that one! One very happy little girl for the short time she was here- even watched her parents walk out the room and went back to admiring all the toys. Usually she is shy at first but not today.
> Took this photo just because it looked so nice crossing the river to the Oval (the white roof in the left of the photo is Adelaide Oval where I was going).


It is a lovely picture Margaret . I'm glad your team won . Elizabeth is definitely getting used to being with her grandparents . Will you be taking her out and about on the days you mind her now that your summer is on the way


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to hear from you, Mindy. Congratulations on your DD'S 
wedding! Sounds fun!


MindyT said:


> Sam, so good to see and read you here again. You were missed although those who pitch in always do a great job. Been MIA myself for a couple of weeks. DD ( only child) was married in San Francisco last Saturday . Fabulous ceremony, lovely guests, wild music and dancing, great food and it even stopped raining that day from 11-3. Met the groom's family for the first time as we are all spread out. Marvelous people who really adore DD....they had 3 boys! So a good time was had by all. Us country folks stayed in SF all weekend and even had an Emergency evacuation at the hotel at 3:20 a.m. Some vacation!! Ha ha with my bad knees, by the time we made our way down 11 flights of stairs, it was called off as a false alarm. But SF for Halloween weekend is not to be missed. People were in costumes, various states of sobriety and it was a scream. Happy Tea Party everyone. Don't forget to turn clocks back tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Was out yesterday (Sunday) from 1/4 past 7 to 1/4 past 6- long day but very worthwhile. Ringo was rather glad to see me again!
Back to bed now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope you had a nice birthday, Heather!


Swedenme said:


> Heather ( busyworkerbee) if you are reading along would just like to wish you happy birthday hope you had a lovely day ????????????????????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, BettyAnn, from PA! Don't think I saw you before.


BettyAnn said:


> The stores in Georgia were putting out Christmas items before Halloween. I went into JoAnn's 2 weeks ago for double pointed needles I didn't have, and came out with the needles and a new pair of Christmas socks. The Halloween socks and Thanksgiving socks were all gone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....well they do say birds of a feather flock together....LOL! And I for one never claimed to be normal....hehehehe


angelam said:


> What about the humans??!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Not here. Most come without any furniture-stove/oven are classed as fixtures and so included but rarely anything else unless it is furnished.


Here I think the oven is included because it will be in with the fitted kitchen but that's it . I know in Sweden all white goods ( oven , fridge etc) are included , they also have fitted wardrobes and storage units throughout


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was out yesterday (Sunday) from 1/4 past 7 to 1/4 past 6- long day but very worthwhile. Ringo was rather glad to see me again!
> Back to bed now.


Glad it was worth it Julie . Hope you had a nice day and can get a good nights rest


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I did a pork roast yesterday, Kaye. Today I will turn it into pulled pork bbq, as my DH'S family are all coming for dinner, to celebrate his birthday. Already have the cake baked, too. It should be a fun evening.



Poledra65 said:


> It will be very good to have the generator hooked up for sure, I hope you don't need it for any extended period of time, but it will certainly give you peace of mind.
> Moose, yummmm...
> I think I'll work on my placemats later, I got the backing fabric and trim for the first set, I'll look on Friday for the backing and trim for the coffee set, I have figured out homes for both of them for Christmas so that is a plus, may make a set for my cousin for Christmas or if I thought I could figure out a table runner for her, that would work too, don't know if I'm up for that much quilting though.
> I've got a pork roast in the oven, we'll either have pulled pork, or pork roast with veggies, but at least the roast will be cooked.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mel, so sorry you have had to go thru this. Gage probably doesn't know, himself, why he does this. But hopefully he will learn. Perhaps his martial arts instructor can speak with him, as I know they really stress respect and self control. Hang in there.


gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to see you, Nina! Welcome!


Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> When I made the corn bread I added a half cup of grated pepper jack cheese and a small can of chopped chili's. It was very good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Happy Birthday to your DH! Dinner sounds good; I like pulled pork bbq. Hope the day will be beautiful and the celebration great!


oneapril said:


> I did a pork roast yesterday, Kaye. Today I will turn it into pulled pork bbq, as my DH'S family are all coming for dinner, to celebrate his birthday. Already have the cake baked, too. It should be a fun evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome from me too Nina. I missed your post; sometimes I just get to reading/skimming too fast. Always room at the tea party for more and we love hearing from folks.


oneapril said:


> Nice to see you, Nina! Welcome!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Gwen! It is a lovely day in PA...sunny and blue skies! DH lived in the South so long, he is just crazy over anything smoked or bbq.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well Happy Birthday to your DH! Dinner sounds good; I like pulled pork bbq. Hope the day will be beautiful and the celebration great!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for starting us off with some tasty sounding recipes Sam and to the Summary Ladies thank you for a great job. We sure were chatty last week!
> 
> She is so cute, Gwen. I can just smell that puppy smell!
> 
> Belated happy birthday, Heather!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't that where all them poor people got caught out by the tide and drowned ?


Yes it was, I think they were Chinese workers picking whelks or winkles or some other kind of seafood? The tide comes in very quickly and from two sides.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, Gwen! It is a lovely day in PA...sunny and blue skies! DH lived in the South so long, he is just crazy over anything smoked or bbq.


Glad it's a nice day April . Happy birthday to your husband and hope he has a lovely day surrounded by family


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yes it was, I think they were Chinese workers picking whelks or winkles or some other kind of seafood? The tide comes in very quickly and from two sides.


Cockles . I remembered when you said Chinese workers . They didn't know the tides and how fast they came in


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, all y'all!!
> 
> It's been a long week for certain. I've been enjoying all the lovely pictures of beautiful ladies, sweet puppies, gorgeous scenery. Thank you for all of them.
> 
> ...


Hello Joy! You have been in my thoughts a lot this week. I am glad to hear that the wheels have been set in motion to get the gas turned on, and hope the issues with that are quickly cleared up and you can all be warm.

Also glad you have a new volunteer that is willing to work, even if puffed up with himself!

You have given everyone at Elm a sense of community that they have been lacking. So, of course, they will start looking out for each other! I hope the young lady will stay safe. Good there are some who will look out for her.

I saw a video on how to knit the patches right to the sock as you knit them. Works well. I just need to find it again so I can fix some of mine. No need to knit the patch first that way!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the one ad i saw on television was from target. i why wouldn't you make them for merle - they don't sound that hard to make. we could turn it around and say 'happy husband - happy life. lol --- sam


Because I am lazy! Well, even if I wanted to make them for home today, it wouldn't happen. I was fine when I went to bed. Got up and felt something in my back/rib move wrong. I managed to get dressed, but am sitting here with an ice pack. Hurts to move, hurts to take a deep breath. I knew I needed a chiropractic adjustment but haven't made time to go in. Now I have no choice, but have 2 other dr appointments in the morning before I can get the adjustment. I was supposed to can some more potatoes today. We will see. Need to clean kitchen first as there is stuff from the RV everywhere with no place to put it. Oh well. At least I don't have a headache this morning. First time in weeks. At the moment I will take the rib out of place over the headache! Still need to do something about breakfast. DH is at work so no help there for now. I will manage something.

Off to catch up with what you all were up to yesterday.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Haven't been able to read this week with all that's gone on. Update with niece being discharged yesterday (Saturday) and nephew might be discharged Monday. Today is the Marathon and doubt sister and DH will be able to visit in hospital as it's in NYC. Thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful little girl Arianna is . The pink suits her ????
> Hope your husband can find out where the leak is coming from


Thank you! We love her to pieces. We hope he can find it too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well kenneling/crating Truman our 11 year old Chihuahua last night was a bust for sure. He cried constantly for hours and hours and hours. Finally at 3 a.m. DD, DH and I all were up. His (dog's) crying kept the other dogs stirred up so DD uncrated him and took him outside. DH and I are talking about trying to put his crate out on the heated enclosed porch tonight; we will see. At 6:30 DH got up and found DD asleep on the sofa; guess she was trying to calm down the others again. At 7:45 when I got up I didn't see Truman anywhere but he just now came out of hiding.


Which dog did you say you had kenneled Gracie with the first couple of nights? I can't remember but am wondering if Truman was upset that Gracie wasn't in with him last night? Hope it's better by now and everyone got a good nights sleep.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Sam, so good to see and read you here again. You were missed although those who pitch in always do a great job. Been MIA myself for a couple of weeks. DD ( only child) was married in San Francisco last Saturday . Fabulous ceremony, lovely guests, wild music and dancing, great food and it even stopped raining that day from 11-3. Met the groom's family for the first time as we are all spread out. Marvelous people who really adore DD....they had 3 boys! So a good time was had by all. Us country folks stayed in SF all weekend and even had an Emergency evacuation at the hotel at 3:20 a.m. Some vacation!! Ha ha with my bad knees, by the time we made our way down 11 flights of stairs, it was called off as a false alarm. But SF for Halloween weekend is not to be missed. People were in costumes, various states of sobriety and it was a scream. Happy Tea Party everyone. Don't forget to turn clocks back tonight.


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Heather ( busyworkerbee) if you are reading along would just like to wish you happy birthday hope you had a lovely day ????????????????????


Happy Birthday Heather!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> The stores in Georgia were putting out Christmas items before Halloween. I went into JoAnn's 2 weeks ago for double pointed needles I didn't have, and came out with the needles and a new pair of Christmas socks. The Halloween socks and Thanksgiving socks were all gone.


Hello BettyAnn! Welcome to the tea party. Hope you join us often!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's so cute, and those eyes.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations to your DGS graduating, and on your other DGS leaving the military, very thankful them both and all others that protect us, sometimes from ourselves.
> That heel sounds interesting, I'm going to have to look that one up to try.
> Enjoy your days at home, hi Lila.


Adding my congratulations to your DGSons. I thank them for their service and will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no....Truman is a grumpy old man of a dog....doesn't like any other dog up next to him....I promise he did not want Gracie in with him. Didn't crate him last night. Was up at 3 (of course time change meant it was 2) and took Gracie and Alice outside; Sydney joined us.


tami_ohio said:


> Which dog did you say you had kenneled Gracie with the first couple of nights? I can't remember but am wondering if Truman was upset that Gracie wasn't in with him last night? Hope it's better by now and everyone got a good nights sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy and i went out for lunch this afternoon. we were gone about three hours. went to a mexican restaurant in napoleon - we took the old 24 (now 224) - it follows the river and the canal so it is fairly twisty and turny. we weren't in a big hurry. we drove through Texas and Florida to get there. afterwards we drove a few more miles east to grand rapids and drove into the historic downtown area. and what did my little eyes espy? of course - a yarn shop. this one catered mainly to weavers - they had tons of roving for spinning. lovely yarn if you were looking to knit a sweater or scarf. we did find a little sock yarn - and a basket with odds and ends - i found sock yarn for $5/skein - a wool blend. i think kathy found some yarn to help her finish her hat she is knitting - i think she picked up some other yarn also. lol And then we mosied down the road toward home. it was an enjoyable ride. we sat in the restaurant and knit for a while. i worked on a sock - the heel flap. slowly and surely it is getting done.
> 
> it wasn't very warm today - think the bank said something like 56° - can remember for sure - but it definitely was not sit in the sunshine kind of weather. i wore a wool shirt and was still chilly in the restaurant (why would they still be running their a/c?) and when we were outside. but it was nice to be out and about. it's the first i have been really out not counting the dr.'s visit a week or so ago. we talked lots and lots too.
> 
> hope all of you had a good saturday and a wonderful rest of the weekend. --- sam


Sounds like you and Kathy had a great day!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, folks just show up. Today we fed only 10 people and only one was a woman who also happens to volunteer her time although she does a certain amount of hours each month for some church which donates food to her household. The others were single men, some of whom have ''proper'' housing with cooking facilities but not a lot of food or else they just like my/our company. LOL Today we had a surprise breakfast donation to share with anyone who came in for bagged lunches. I had asked God to bring in however many needed an extra meal that day and that they would come early enough that we didn't have a rumpus for not having enough food. Some of the guys turned down the offer altogether; others took more than was truly necessary, but I don't have to answer for their behavior. We still had more than enough for the fellow who now is staying on site to provide security for the building while he is waiting to get into his own place. He also does a variety of other maintenance stuff around the building at Elm.
> 
> Yes, it is difficult to gauge how much to prepare for how many. Some days we have far too much food and on others we run a bit short. Sometimes I must explain that servings will be smaller but there could be second servings, depending on the numbers who come in. We often have a few who come in much too late for a hot meal in which case I either give them bagged lunches or microwave whatever was left from the hot meal. If it turns out to be some who make it a habit of showing up as I'm leaving the building, I tell them that they are much too late and usually they know that already. They want to play the pity party game. That doesn't work with me.
> 
> ...


I just can't imagine how much work goes into providing for the people that come in and admire you for your efforts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 6:50 pm and I am caught up. Gages friend Desmond who spent last night was here til 430 this afternoon. The boy Logan who Gage was to sleep at his house tonight has not called or returned the messages. So as it looks right now he will be home tonight so my night out will not take place. ???? also the friend I was to go out with hasn't called me either.
> 
> Going to go for now and check in later.????


Sorry about that Mel. I know you were looking forward to having a night for yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> with that brood one would need to vent more often than you do - or maybe we just don't hear you. as much as i would like to have one of the puppes there is just not the energy anymore. if i get a dog it will need to be an older dog that i don't need to run after and is already house broken. right now i know i don't have the energy for a dog - but we will see as time goes by. --- sam


One of my neighbours feels as you do. They just lost their dog and wanted another but only an older dog that had been housebroken. They got one from a rescue out of the U.S. She's 7 years old but the poor thing came from a puppy mill. She's still frightened of people and it will take her a while to trust anyone. I saw her and she's a lovely shih Tzu.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is one recipe liz - if you want more just google 'baked cabbage steaks'. --- sam
> 
> Cabbage Steaks
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome to the knitting tea party betty ann - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with you name on it available. so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


I missed welcoming you Betty Ann. Hope to see you often.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought with winter approaching - actually ear aches and infections can happen any time of year - i thought this might be helpful. --- sam
> 
> MAGIC SALT SOCK FOR EAR INFECTIONS
> 
> ...


I don't have an ear infection but do have very itchy ears. Does anyone have a solution for that?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I don't have time for that, Liz. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL, goodness, I think even as St. Peter is meeting her at the gate, she's going to tell him to wait, she needs a smoke. I hope she finds peace one day, somehow, in this life.


You are too funny :sm09: I mean about the smoke. I remember when my DH had his heart attack and was in ICU, the first thing he said was that he wanted a cigarette. He never did have one after that. A heart attack sure brings things into focus.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The recipe says to cut it 3/4" thick & bake 20 minutes on each side at 350F
> I see Sam posted the recipe, but I used butter instead if olive oil


Thanks Bonnie. I'm sure either will be delicious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> The UK Coastline At Low and High Tide
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23236


How interesting. When we were in Panama, we spent a week on an island in the Pacific, called Contadora. We arrived there by ferry at night so didn't see where we docked. The next morning, we went to have a look and the water was 30' below us. Really looked quite scary. I wish I'd taken a photo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Taking a few from packing for move to pop in here. Good news, I have found a ace which will let me keep my fur baby with me.
> 
> Bit it is tiny 1bedroom place, so downsizing occurring. Losing double bed due to lack of room and giving away a little furniture which will not fit. Just waiting for DSF to bring trailer over, then going to get a trolley so I can unload. Doing most of work myself as tired of being made to ask in a manner that is demeaning to me for help. It seems most of the people I know do not like my direct manner and also like to make me almost beg. (Sorry, so frustrated as it isnot me to use a sickly sweet little girl voice and a begging manner, which some chauvinist members of my family want to be addressed in. Rant over)
> ...


I'm so sorry that your family is so reluctant to help you but glad that you have found a place so you can keep your fur baby.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Bonnie you do such interesting things. Moose are very large right? I would think that is a lot of meat...does it taste like venison?
> Glad you will have a generator.


Moose are very large, 700-1100 pounds, when dressed out for meat, there's more than from a beef. 
It's not really like venison, to me it's more like beef than venison, it's dryer than beef & I really like the burger (minced) as its like extra lean beef. Some people find it too dry & add a little pork to it. We make almost t to f our wild meat into burger & sausage. DH doesn't really like the roasts, too dry but I have made it by frying bacon, browning the roast in the fat, draining the fat & making a gravy, then putting the roast in the gravy roasting it slowly., I do the same with venison


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


I'm so sorry about Gage's behaviour. Do you know if there was one thing that triggered this? It's something you could discuss with his counsellor. I too hope the trip to the police station did some good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes it was, I think they were Chinese workers picking whelks or winkles or some other kind of seafood? The tide comes in very quickly and from two sides.


That's terrible. Is there signs warning people? I would never think about that happening quickly, I thought it was very gradual


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The 14 year old from across the street asked if I had knitting patters. lolololol I laughed, I'm still laughing. So she came over to look at patterns and about died, lol She only went through two folders and found a dish cloth patter that she decided to try. But she said she knows where to come for more patterns next time.


 :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad it was worth it Julie . Hope you had a nice day and can get a good nights rest


I enjoyed getting right out of the house- and learning our new Transport System- hoping to do it on a regular basis. Slept fairly well, thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Taking a few from packing for move to pop in here. Good news, I have found a ace which will let me keep my fur baby with me.
> 
> Bit it is tiny 1bedroom place, so downsizing occurring. Losing double bed due to lack of room and giving away a little furniture which will not fit. Just waiting for DSF to bring trailer over, then going to get a trolley so I can unload. Doing most of work myself as tired of being made to ask in a manner that is demeaning to me for help. It seems most of the people I know do not like my direct manner and also like to make me almost beg. (Sorry, so frustrated as it isnot me to use a sickly sweet little girl voice and a begging manner, which some chauvinist members of my family want to be addressed in. Rant over)
> ...


I am so glad you found a place you can keep you fur baby. Sorry you have to beg for help. Glad you can do much of it your self.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


I am so sorry you and Gage are going through this. Time to call the counsellor for another appointment. Gage's behavior needs to be documented in case social services is called. I pray that the scare was enough to stop that kind of behavior. Hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> When I made the corn bread I added a half cup of grated pepper jack cheese and a small can of chopped chili's. It was very good.


Welcome to the tea party! Hope you join us often. Sam loves it when someone tries the recipes he posts and reports back on them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no....Truman is a grumpy old man of a dog....doesn't like any other dog up next to him....I promise he did not want Gracie in with him. Didn't crate him last night. Was up at 3 (of course time change meant it was 2) and took Gracie and Alice outside; Sydney joined us.


 :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

How did it get to be Sunday, and 19 pages into a new Tea Party? For that matter, how did it get to be November. Time moves too fast for my liking.

On Saturday, we had the boys, as usual, then in the evening, we went to a firework display held as a fundraiser by the local Scouts and Guides. The money raised helps to pay for their summer camp. It was very cold, although it stayed dry and was not at all windy, nevertheless we were glad to get home to a warm house. This morning, one of the sons-in-law phoned to say they i.e he, his children, his nieces and two of my daughters, were coming over to walk the dog. By the time they all arrived, it was pouring with rain, so we had an impromptu lunch - pizza and pasta in a selection of flavours - and postponed the dog walk until the rain cleared, which it did eventually! 

Everyone has gone home now, and I am hoping for a quiet evening, maybe I will even get some knitting done!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> She probably went home and told her mom about all the patterns you have and she probably doesn't even know how many you really have. It is so neat that she is interested in knitting and comfortable enough to come ask you. What a blessing.


LOL! Her eyes got a little wide for sure. She wanted a small project that would go quickly but had more function than a scarf, she's getting bored with scarves and blankets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


If you get a call from CPS, direct them to the police officer that your friend talked to, he'll take care of it, don't stress yourself about it. And you made a great decision to take him to Jodi and Jodi did great by taking him to the police. 
I hope they scared the wits out of him. I wish we could come up with a way to scare the 16 year old across the street half to death, she's lost all privileges, her phone has blocks on all numbers but family, and she's lost her car keys, so now she's taken to taking off on foot in the middle of the night.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't have an ear infection but do have very itchy ears. Does anyone have a solution for that?


Could it be caused by dry skin? If so, some moisturiser or oil might help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I grew up with black lab, and we had other large needs as well. But, will only have small to medium size dogs from now on. I love having Maggie curl up in my lap and not be too heavy.
> 
> Well trailer arrived this morning. 2 more cupboards to go on for first load after it is pulled outside Tuesday morning and that is the heaviest stuff other than the fridge done. 2nd load will be fridge, recliners, set of drawers and office chair. Large desk will be partially dismantled and added in. The glass tops will be weapoed in linen and laid on back seat, along with TV. After that, the 4WD and trailer go back to their hones and the remaining is packed into my car. Thus includes several sets of shelves and lots of boxes.
> 
> I love DM but she can be a pain at times and causes problems. I have to put up a pen for Maggie to do her business in on the grass, low priority but DM is trying to bully me into begging a large cage from DS. It is too big for what I need. What I need will be light weight and easily moved for the gardener to do maintenance.


I agree, just get what you need and then you don't have to worry about if it's too big or heavy and you don't have to worry about the suddenly deciding that they need it back suddenly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> When I made the corn bread I added a half cup of grated pepper jack cheese and a small can of chopped chili's. It was very good.


Welcome to the tea table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And Oscar just stands and stares at the door willing it to open. LOL. So if I am in another room or out then he just waits until I come in and goes and stares again. For some weird reason this silly dog has been caught twice standing on my kitchen table this week!!! Not good at all. He isnt allowed on chairs (let alone a table) and has never jumped up on them before. I came home on Wednesday and as I was walking towards the kitchen I couldnt believe what I was seeing! Standing there looking like..." omg I got up here ages ago and cant get down, where have you been" look on his face. I was like... GET OFF THE XXXX TABLE!
> and then today I went in the bathroom, came back through and there he was AGAIN ! What on earth? I wonder why he has suddenly taken to doing this?


Is it by a window? You may have a cat or squirrel that comes over there and he's discovered he can get up and look out at them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is pretty cool. Mind you I will leave it up to playgroup as I dont really want one at home. LOL Sandpit is enough for me.


LOL! I agree, sand is enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> What about the humans??!! :sm09: :sm09:


LOL! Yes, David is rather strange too... :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> When I made the corn bread I added a half cup of grated pepper jack cheese and a small can of chopped chili's. It was very good.


Hi Nina. I don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome to the Tea Party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 6 November '16

Recipes to ponder.

GARLIC PARMESAN SWEET POTATO STACKS

Author: The Cooking Jar
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour 15 mins
Serves: 12-14 stacks

INGREDIENTS

3 tablespoons butter, melted and divided
2 tablespoons olive oil
½ teaspoon garlic powder
Salt and pepper to taste
¼ cup dry Parmesan cheese (green shaker stuff)
2 tablespoons fresh rosemary, chopped
5-6 (5 lb.) large sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into thin slices
¼ cup Parmesan cheese, shredded

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine 2 tablespoons melted butter, olive oil, garlic powder and salt and pepper to taste in a large mixing bowl

2. Add sweet potato slices and toss to coat

3. Add dry Parmesan cheese and fresh rosemary and toss to combine

4. Spray a muffin pan with nonstick cooking spray and stack sweet potato slices in muffin wells

5. Top stacks with shredded Parmesan cheese

6. Bake in the middle rack for 60 minutes at 375 degrees F or until tops are browned and middle is tender

7. Let stacks cool for 5 minutes. Remove with spoon

8. Brush stacks with leftover melted better and serve hot

NOTES: (1) If your slices are too wide for a muffin pan, stack them on a regular baking sheet. (2) Add more melted butter/olive oil as needed

http://www.thecookingjar.com/garlic-parmesan-sweet-potato-stacks/#more-6677

COPYCAT SWIG SUGAR COOKIES

Make copycat swig sugar cookies at home! These super soft sugar cookies with the crinkle-edge are famous for a reason!

Author: Tiffany
Recipe type: Dessert
TOTAL TIME: 30 mins
Serves: 28

INGREDIENTS

1 cup butter, at room temperature
¾ cup vegetable oil
1¼ cups granulated sugar + ¼ cup, divided
¾ cup powdered sugar
2 tablespoons heavy cream
2 eggs, at room temperature
5 cups all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon cream of tartar
¾ teaspoon salt

frosting

½ cup butter, at room temperature
1 cup sour cream
¼ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla
5⅓ cups powdered sugar
red food coloring

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees and very lightly grease a baking sheet.

2. In a large bowl, cream together butter, vegetable oil, 1¼ cups sugar, powdered sugar, heavy cream, and eggs.

3. In a second large bowl, whisk together flour, baking soda, cream of tartar, and salt.

4. Add dry ingredients to wet ingredients and mix until dough comes together.

5. Roll dough into balls (roughly the size of golf balls) and place on greased baking sheet 2-3 inches apart.

6. Place remaining ¼ cup sugar in a shallow dish.

7. Press the bottom of a tall drinking glass into the cookie dough in the bowl (just to moisten the bottom of the glass, no cookie dough should stick to it), then dip into sugar. Press the bottom of the glass into the top of each cookie dough ball to flatten about halfway. (The edge should "break" to create the signature crinkle edge")

8. Bake for 8-11 minutes until cookies look dry but not browned. Allow to cool on baking sheet for 4-5 minutes, then transfer to a cooling rack to cool completely. Repeat process with remaining cookie dough.

Frosting:

1. For the frosting, cream butter until very light and fluffy (about 2-3 minutes).

2. Add sour cream, salt, and vanilla and mix until smooth.

3. Mix in powdered sugar until incorporated and smooth.

4. Add 2-3 drops of red food coloring and mix well.

5. Store cookies in airtight container at room temperature and frosting in airtight container in the fridge.

6. Frost cookies immediately before serving.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/2016/11/copycat-swig-sugar-cookies.html#more-14981

HASH BROWN EGG NESTS WITH AVOCADO

Author: The Cooking Jar
TOTAL TIME: 40 mins
Serves: 8 nests

INGREDIENTS

15 oz. frozen shredded hash browns, thawed 
1 cup Cheddar cheese, shredded
1 tablespoon olive oil
8 medium eggs
Salt and pepper to taste
2 slices cooked bacon, crumbled
1 tablespoon Cheddar cheese, shredded
½ tablespoon parsley, chopped
2 avocados, sliced and chilled

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Mix hash browns, salt, pepper, olive oil and 1 cup Cheddar cheese in a mixing bowl

2. Grease the muffin pan and divide hash brown mixture. Use your fingers to pack them tightly and shape them into nests

3. Bake at 425 degrees F or until the edges have browned and the cheese has melted, about 15 minutes

4. Crack a medium egg into each nest and season with salt and pepper to taste

5. Top with crumbled bacon, 1 tablespoon cheddar cheese and parsley

6. Bake at 350 degrees F until the egg whites set, about 13 to 16 minutes

7. Let it cool, gently slide a knife along the edges and use a fork to lift it out of the pan

8. Dish and serve with chilled avocado slices

NOTES: If you don't have frozen shredded hash browns, bake 4-6 russet potatoes. Let them cool off, then peel and grate them to form shreds.

Nutrition for one nest and a couple avocado slices: calories 408 - calories from fat 266 - total fat 29.5g - saturated fat 8.5g - trans fat 0.0g - cholesterol 185mg - sodium 450mg - potassium 652mg - total carbohydrates 23.6g - dietary fiber 5.1g - sugars 1.5g - protein 13.6g

http://www.thecookingjar.com/hash-brown-egg-nests-with-avocado/

Roasted Beet Salad

YIELD: 4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

4 medium beets, peeled and cubed
4 ½ teaspoons olive oil, divided
Salt and pepper, to taste
1 tablespoon fresh squeezed orange juice
1 tablespoon fresh squeezed lemon juice
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon honey
A pinch of salt
A pinch of pepper
6 cups Spring Mix (or other baby greens or spinach lettuce blend)
2 ounces crumbled goat cheese
8 teaspoons chopped walnuts

DIRECTIONS:

1. Pre-heat the oven to 400. Line a baking sheet with a silicone mat or parchment paper.

2. Place the chopped beets in a mixing bowl and drizzle with 1 ½ teaspoons of the olive oil. Stir to coat and transfer to the prepared baking sheet. Spread out into a single layer and sprinkle with salt and pepper to taste. Place in the oven and roast for 40 minutes.

3. In a mixing bowl, stir or whisk together the remaining tablespoon of olive oil, the orange juice, lemon juice, vinegar, honey, salt and pepper until well combined.

4. To build the each salad*, toss 1 ½ cups (lightly packed) of greens in a tablespoon of the dressing and transfer onto a plate. Top with ¼ of the beets and sprinkle ½ an ounce of goat cheese and two teaspoons of walnuts over each salad.

*Build each salad to serve! If you're serving all the salads at once then feel free to just mix everything together and divide into four servings. If you're only serving one or two salads, dress the ones you're serving and store the remaining dressing in an airtight container in the fridge.

WEIGHT WATCHERS SMARTPOINTS:
4 per serving (SP calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)

WEIGHT WATCHERS POINTS PLUS:
5 per serving (PP calculated using a Weight Watchers PointsPlus calculator and the nutrition info below)

NUTRITION INFORMATION: 171 calories, 13 g carbs, 8 g sugars, 12 g fat, 3 g saturated fat, 6 g protein, 4 g fiber (from myfitnesspal.com)

http://www.emilybites.com/2016/11/roasted-beet-salad.html

Em's Sweet Rice Salad

I'd like to bring back this recipe that my good friend Em shared with me. If you like sweet salads you will love this rice salad. Some like to eat it as a dessert. But I'm like my Mom, I like to eat sweet and savoury together so I like it as part of the main course. You choose how you will eat it.

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups long grained rice (short grain is fine too, matter of preference)
6 cups water
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup sugar
2 teaspoons lemon juice
4 cups miniature marshmallows, you can use white or multi-colored
1 398 ml (14oz) can of fruit cocktail, with liquid
1 398 ml (14 oz) can pineapple tidbits or crushed if you prefer, with liquid
2 cups whipping cream, whipped
1 teaspoon vanilla ( I use Mexican vanilla when I have it but your favorite kind will do)

Directions

1. Bring rice, salt and 6 cups of water to boil in a covered pot, stir once, cover again and let simmer for 16 to 18 minutes. Check at 16 minutes to see if the rice is tender.

2. Drain and rinse rice with hot water in colander and let drip.

3. Put rice in large bowl together with sugar, stirring until sugar is dissolved.

4. Add the rest of the ingredients and mix well. Let sit in fridge for 6 hours before serving.

5. Just before serving I sometimes add some fresh fruit in season like strawberries, grapes, blueberries, etc. Not necessary but it sure makes the salad look pretty.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/flashback-friday-ems-sweet-rice-salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Princess and the Pea Muffins

Recently my sister and I stayed at a lovely B&B in Langley BC called Princess and the Pea. These were the muffins served at one or our breakfasts and we asked for the recipe. I loved when they said "of course, recipes were meant to be shared". The unique ingredient in these muffins are grapes, but can be substituted for other fruit of your choice.

Ingredients

2 bananas, best if first frozen and then thawed)
1/4 cup butter, melted
1/2 cup apple sauce
1 tbsp sour cream
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups flour
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla
fruit of your choice, (grapes, raisins, blueberries, strawberries)

Directions

1. Measure all ingredients except fruit into a large mixing bowl. Beat until well combined.

2. Divide mixture between 12 well greased muffin tins.

3. Gently place a small amount of fruit on top of each muffin and with the back of a knife press into the batter. You can leave a little fruit sitting on the top too if you like.

4. Bake in 400º oven for 18-20 minutes.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/princess-and-pea-muffins.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

and that is that - think I will go out and sit on the porch for a while - it is really sunny and warm. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And Oscar just stands and stares at the door willing it to open. LOL. So if I am in another room or out then he just waits until I come in and goes and stares again. For some weird reason this silly dog has been caught twice standing on my kitchen table this week!!! Not good at all. He isnt allowed on chairs (let alone a table) and has never jumped up on them before. I came home on Wednesday and as I was walking towards the kitchen I couldnt believe what I was seeing! Standing there looking like..." omg I got up here ages ago and cant get down, where have you been" look on his face. I was like... GET OFF THE XXXX TABLE!
> and then today I went in the bathroom, came back through and there he was AGAIN ! What on earth? I wonder why he has suddenly taken to doing this?


Is the table near a window where he can look out?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....well they do say birds of a feather flock together....LOL! And I for one never claimed to be normal....hehehehe


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I did a pork roast yesterday, Kaye. Today I will turn it into pulled pork bbq, as my DH'S family are all coming for dinner, to celebrate his birthday. Already have the cake baked, too. It should be a fun evening.


So yummy, and Happy Birthday to your DH!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news heather - a place where you can keep you fur baby - great news. i have never understood why a lot of men demand their female counterpart demean themselves when asking for help. guess it feeds their ego and makes them feel for masculine. i have names for men like that - can't print them here. i do hope you find some help moving any furniture. these are the times when you find out who your true friends are - forget about the rest - including the chauvinist pigs in the famiy. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> Taking a few from packing for move to pop in here. Good news, I have found a ace which will let me keep my fur baby with me.
> 
> Bit it is tiny 1bedroom place, so downsizing occurring. Losing double bed due to lack of room and giving away a little furniture which will not fit. Just waiting for DSF to bring trailer over, then going to get a trolley so I can unload. Doing most of work myself as tired of being made to ask in a manner that is demeaning to me for help. It seems most of the people I know do not like my direct manner and also like to make me almost beg. (Sorry, so frustrated as it isnot me to use a sickly sweet little girl voice and a begging manner, which some chauvinist members of my family want to be addressed in. Rant over)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you mean california was in northern america - it actually is on the west coast - above it are oregon and washington. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, so happy you and Kathy had such a fun day.
> Julie, Mindy lives in Sonoma, CA, I.e. Northern A which gets more rain and has better soil than us. Think Napa, and Sonoma wines.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Her eyes got a little wide for sure. She wanted a small project that would go quickly but had more function than a scarf, she's getting bored with scarves and blankets.


I will send you a simple pattern for her to do that is quite quick and functional. I get bored with scarves and blankets as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think you need worry about cps - the next time gage slaps you give him a back hand in return. maybe that will give him something to think about. maybe another trip to his counselor is in order. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Never did hear from them. Either of them.
> Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
> Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
> When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Because I am lazy! Well, even if I wanted to make them for home today, it wouldn't happen. I was fine when I went to bed. Got up and felt something in my back/rib move wrong. I managed to get dressed, but am sitting here with an ice pack. Hurts to move, hurts to take a deep breath. I knew I needed a chiropractic adjustment but haven't made time to go in. Now I have no choice, but have 2 other dr appointments in the morning before I can get the adjustment. I was supposed to can some more potatoes today. We will see. Need to clean kitchen first as there is stuff from the RV everywhere with no place to put it. Oh well. At least I don't have a headache this morning. First time in weeks. At the moment I will take the rib out of place over the headache! Still need to do something about breakfast. DH is at work so no help there for now. I will manage something.
> 
> Off to catch up with what you all were up to yesterday.


Ouch! My neighbor across the street is all taped up as she has a rib out too, but hers has been out for a quite a while I think. They found it at PT/Physio


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Haven't been able to read this week with all that's gone on. Update with niece being discharged yesterday (Saturday) and nephew might be discharged Monday. Today is the Marathon and doubt sister and DH will be able to visit in hospital as it's in NYC. Thanks for all the prayers.


Wonderful, it's amazing how quickly they discharge people home after such an intense surgery. Continued hopes and prayers for a wonderful recovery and no issues later in life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> You are too funny :sm09: I mean about the smoke. I remember when my DH had his heart attack and was in ICU, the first thing he said was that he wanted a cigarette. He never did have one after that. A heart attack sure brings things into focus.


It is amazing how perspective changes after something like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> How did it get to be Sunday, and 19 pages into a new Tea Party? For that matter, how did it get to be November. Time moves too fast for my liking.
> 
> On Saturday, we had the boys, as usual, then in the evening, we went to a firework display held as a fundraiser by the local Scouts and Guides. The money raised helps to pay for their summer camp. It was very cold, although it stayed dry and was not at all windy, nevertheless we were glad to get home to a warm house. This morning, one of the sons-in-law phoned to say they i.e he, his children, his nieces and two of my daughters, were coming over to walk the dog. By the time they all arrived, it was pouring with rain, so we had an impromptu lunch - pizza and pasta in a selection of flavours - and postponed the dog walk until the rain cleared, which it did eventually!
> 
> Everyone has gone home now, and I am hoping for a quiet evening, maybe I will even get some knitting done!


That's a huge group to walk one dog, but wonderful that they all want to come visit and spend time. Sounds like a great lunch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party nina weddle tullis - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we love new people to join in the conversations - makes them more interesting when we have a lot of voices talking around the tea table - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. and thanks for a great hint on the cornbread. --- sam



Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> When I made the corn bread I added a half cup of grated pepper jack cheese and a small can of chopped chili's. It was very good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will send you a simple pattern for her to do that is quite quick and functional. I get bored with scarves and blankets as well.


That would be wonderful, thank you. 
I sent her with cotton too, I think I've given her some cotton in bags of yarn that I've previously given her, but I have plenty so don't mind passing quite a bit on to her, well, I was trying to pass on quite a bit actually but she wasn't taking. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you got sleepy again or will take a nap this afternoon. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Very early morning for me here. I went to bed at 10:30 and woke up at 3 (which now is 2, stupid DST) thinking I heard the puppy. I went and let both Gracie and Alice outside to do their business. Feel rested so made myself a cup of pumpkin spice cider and popped in to see who was here. Sydney and Molly joined us. Gracie is now curled up next to me and have no icea where Alice is but wouldn't be surprised if she took my place in my bed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where do you eat? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Nope not food. I havent eaten at the table in ages. Nothing on the table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David left to go put his Kayak in the lake about 30 miles from here, hopefully he'll have a quiet morning on the water and catches and releases lots. It's a nice sunny day, I think it's to be in the high 30's, I think I'm going to work on my placemats though while David's gone, I'll get the backing for the second set on Friday I think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - shorts and short sleeves - i am so jealous. --- sam



darowil said:


> Was out all day. Showering and trying to work out how to fit in what I wanted to do. Church starts at 10.30 and I wanted to go to the cricket which starts at 10.30. The it occurred to me that if I went to the 9am service I could get to the cricket at a reasonable time (about 10 minute walk). Then offered to pick up something from the Quilt Fair for a 91 year old knitter (had a jacket on display and had a sale for it so wants it ASAP. Offered to take it to her Tuesday). Expected the game to be easily over by the time I needed to leave. But the last 2 players just kept going. Last wicket finally fell 3 minutes before I needed to leave!
> So at least my state team is doing well unlike my national team. Just a matter of time before they lose their fourth in a row- 2 of which they have lost from apparently unlosable positions!
> Got home, cooked some sausages and then Vick rang to see if they could pop in. David's sister had given us a lot of gear from her son so Vicky wanted to look at it to see what they would keep. She was ready to claim one thing which I quickly said no that s ours. I had found a nice sized container of large Lego type blocks in an Op (charity) shop for $7.25. Wasn't letting Vicky get her hands on that one! One very happy little girl for the short time she was here- even watched her parents walk out the room and went back to admiring all the toys. Usually she is shy at first but not today.
> Took this photo just because it looked so nice crossing the river to the Oval (the white roof in the left of the photo is Adelaide Oval where I was going).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to your husband from northwest ohio. --- sam



oneapril said:


> I did a pork roast yesterday, Kaye. Today I will turn it into pulled pork bbq, as my DH'S family are all coming for dinner, to celebrate his birthday. Already have the cake baked, too. It should be a fun evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never thought of that - great idea oneapril. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Mel, so sorry you have had to go thru this. Gage probably doesn't know, himself, why he does this. But hopefully he will learn. Perhaps his martial arts instructor can speak with him, as I know they really stress respect and self control. Hang in there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't believe you are lazy one little bit. i always wait too long - thinking it will be better tomorrow - i usually end up in the hospital. sometimes we should make time to do what will make up feel better. hope the adjustment will help you feel better. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Because I am lazy! Well, even if I wanted to make them for home today, it wouldn't happen. I was fine when I went to bed. Got up and felt something in my back/rib move wrong. I managed to get dressed, but am sitting here with an ice pack. Hurts to move, hurts to take a deep breath. I knew I needed a chiropractic adjustment but haven't made time to go in. Now I have no choice, but have 2 other dr appointments in the morning before I can get the adjustment. I was supposed to can some more potatoes today. We will see. Need to clean kitchen first as there is stuff from the RV everywhere with no place to put it. Oh well. At least I don't have a headache this morning. First time in weeks. At the moment I will take the rib out of place over the headache! Still need to do something about breakfast. DH is at work so no help there for now. I will manage something.
> 
> Off to catch up with what you all were up to yesterday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news mrsvette with with niece being discharged yesterday and nephew tomorrow. i am sure they both will have restrictions galore to follow. i can imagine what downtown new york city is like - wonder if they are letting the russians run. --- sam



mrsvette said:


> Haven't been able to read this week with all that's gone on. Update with niece being discharged yesterday (Saturday) and nephew might be discharged Monday. Today is the Marathon and doubt sister and DH will be able to visit in hospital as it's in NYC. Thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forget if my recipe said that but i do think it is a good idea to bake both sides. thanks bonnie. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I'm sure either will be delicious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is it better or worse? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I enjoyed getting right out of the house- and learning our new Transport System- hoping to do it on a regular basis. Slept fairly well, thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to talk to her about the necessity of having a stash. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That would be wonderful, thank you.
> I sent her with cotton too, I think I've given her some cotton in bags of yarn that I've previously given her, but I have plenty so don't mind passing quite a bit on to her, well, I was trying to pass on quite a bit actually but she wasn't taking. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The Greatest Myths About Daylight Saving Time
2016 marks the 100th anniversary of Daylight Saving Time; Here's why everything you thought you knew about DST is wrong.
Daylight Saving Time (U.S.) 2016 ends at 2:00 a.m. Eastern Daylight Time (EDT) on Sunday, November 6. Set your clocks behind one hour to 1:00 a.m. Eastern Standard Time (EST) in order to "fall back" on Standard Time. 
Note: Arizona and Hawaii do not observe the time shift and Daylight Saving Time is only observed in 78 countries around the world. 
This year marks the 100th anniversary of daylight saving time; it also marks around a hundred years of misconceptions about DST. 
First off, daylight saving time was not proposed by farmers; Heck, it's not even supported by farmers-and never has been. 
According to Dr. David Prerau, author of the book Seize the Daylight: The Curious and Contentious Story of Daylight Saving Time, farmers have been opposed to DST since the very beginning and in fact, have "always been the number one group against it." 
The story of DST, Dr. Prerau told The Daily Beast, can be traced back as far as Ben Franklin, who, as the American envoy to France, pioneered the concept that Parisians could make better use of daylight- and potentially save money on candles- by waking up earlier in the morning. 
Yet, because standard timekeeping was not yet established in 18th century Europe, Franklin cannot truly be considered the father of daylight saving time as we now know it.
The official history of DST dates back to the early 1900s in Great Britain, Dr. Prerau asserts, where William Willett proposed that the government could help "save" the wasted daylight that people were sleeping through. 
While Willett's idea was initially laughed out of parliament, in 1916, the Germans implemented a Daylight Saving plan during World War I as a means to conserve energy for the war effort. Britain followed suit, as did the United States once they became involved in the Great War in 1918. 
Daylight saving was quickly abandoned after World War I as it was "fantastically unpopular," Tufts University professor Michael Downing, author of Spring Forward: The Annual Madness of Daylight Saving Timetold The Daily Beast. It was later reinstated during World War II "under the auspices of saving energy for the war effort, but was still unpopular at a national level. It wasn't until 1966 that the U.S. got its first national daylight saving- the Uniform Time Act of 1966- in large part based on the concerted efforts of The Chamber of Commerce." 
That's right. National daylight saving policy wasn't developed for the benefit of farmers, it was actualized based on lobbying on behalf of department stores.
Think about it. Back in the 20th century, farmers woke up with the sun, regardless of "standardized time," but used those early hours of morning light to harvest their produce and bring it to market. As Downing explains, 
In 1915, if the sun rose at 6 o'clock in the morning and markets opened up at 9 o'clock, farmers would have three hours to milk their cows, harvest their crops, and bring all their goods to market. The next year, if you turn the clock ahead, the farmers now only have two hours of daylight to do the same work.
The department stores on the other hand, loved the extra hour of daylight in the evening. They saw "a huge uptick in business" as laborers headed home from work had more time to stop and shop without worrying about returning home in the dark. The Uniform Time Act of 1966 was, at its heart, "a retail spending plan."
This is still the case today. 
The biggest proponents of daylight saving time today are the Golf Industry and the Barbecue Industry, according to Downing. "At Congressional hearings on daylight savings in 1985, 1986, the golf industry- by itself- said that one extra month of daylight savings would be worth $400 million in additional green fees and equipment sales. The barbecue industry said it would be worth $200 million in additional sales of grills and barbecue briquettes." 
In fact, the period of daylight saving submitted in the Uniform Time Act of 1966 was only six months. In 2016, DST is eight months. Retail lobbyists petitioned in 1985 for an additional month of daylight saving; they came back in 2005 for another month. 
"Home and garden suppliers, big box repair stores, sports and recreation lobbies are the principal beneficiaries. Golf benefitted right from the start, since they are the last major sport whose courses are too big to be artificially illuminated. Early in the century, baseball was a huge fan- they could get workers and school kids to full games with that extra hour of light." 
Alright, so daylight saving time isn't for farmers; but we must be savingsomething right? Isn't DST good for the environment? 
Wrong again. Well, maybe. 
According to Dr. Prerau, daylight saving time is useful for reducing energy consumption because it "prevents big peaks of energy; it smooths the use of energy over the day, which cuts the peak usage." Since users typically rely on the least efficient energy sources during peak periods, while the total energy use over the course of the day remains the same, more efficient energy sources can be used. 
Sounds good, right? Well, according to Downing it's a bunch of hocus-pocus. 
"Daylight savings is in no way saving resources. As late as the year 2000, the Department of Energy kept insisting it was, without any evidence, using speculative studies that tried to bolster the argument that it was." Downing asserts that even the Department of Transportation, who became the authority for time zones back in 1966, has "officially given up the energy saving theory." 
In 2008, a breakthrough study from The University of California at Santa Barbara showed once and for all, that DST likely creates an increased demand for energy in the U.S. 
The study made use of a "natural experiment" in Indiana, which officially switched to a uniform, statewide DST in 2006. Finally able to measure first hand how demand for energy changed based on daylight saving, the researchers found that the 2006 DST adoption in Indiana increased energy consumption by around 1 percent. Energy costs to the Hoosiers were estimated to be as high as $15 million, according to Downing. 
"Most commercial buildings don't turn off HVAC [heating and cooling systems] at night. So there's no longer a predictable saving to be had simply for changing the clocks. We're running a 24-hour economy." 
That's part of the reason farmers don't care too much about daylight saving time anymore either, Downing added. "Agribusiness is a 24-hour operation now as well."
So the biggest benefit of DST isn't energy saving at all. It's public health. 
"The biggest benefit is that most people find the extra hour of daylight more useful in the evening than in the morning, so it's a quality of life benefit," Dr. Prerau told The Daily Beast. "People are happy to have an extra hour of daylight that's more usable for them, so instead of sitting inside and watching tv they go out and take a walk or play some sport or are more active."
One final myth to bust about daylight saving time? The name. 
Contrary to popular belief, the official name is daylight saving time, not daylight savings time. The confusion, Downing told The Daily Beast, likely comes from the misconception that DST is somehow helping us "save" something. 
"We've always been told that it's a savings plan," says Downing. "If we really just called it a retail spending plan we wouldn't have the confusion."
"There is no savings attached to it," he continued, "we're trying to save morning sunlight and spend it later, but we don't end up with a savings account with any bonus in it."
So there you have it, daylight saving isn't some kind of energy conservation scheme; it's a way for northerners to enjoy longer days in summer and for retailers to make more money. Next time you want someone to blame for having to reset your clocks on the second Sunday in March and the first Sunday in November, blame the golf and barbecue lobbies. Not the farmers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ouch! My neighbor across the street is all taped up as she has a rib out too, but hers has been out for a quite a while I think. They found it at PT/Physio


Yes ouch. I feel for your neighbor. I know all I have to do is go to the chiropractor tomorrow. I am surprised she is taped. I thought they didn't do that any more. I've had ice on twice. I have managed to unload and load dishwasher. I have 1 more potato to peel then can dice to cook and can. DD distracted me with a text. She is on her way over. Phone is charging in living room. Had to sit down to read text! Back to my potatoes.......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is it better or worse? --- sam


To my surprise a lot is better, but I am reserving my opinion on what they have done locally. There it is mostly d*****d inconvenient.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami, When I fell awhile back and had broken ribs our doctor said they didn't tape them any more because restricting the movement could then promote pneumonia so I was just given meds for the pain.


Poledra65 said:


> Ouch! My neighbor across the street is all taped up as she has a rib out too, but hers has been out for a quite a while I think. They found it at PT/Physio


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did Sam; slept for 2 hours!


thewren said:


> hope you got sleepy again or will take a nap this afternoon. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This was very interesting Sam. Hey,maybe we could lobby to repeal the 1966 Uniform Time Act after this election is over with since it has been shown not to conserve energy. All it does for me is make me drag on for a day or so.


thewren said:


> The Greatest Myths About Daylight Saving Time
> 2016 marks the 100th anniversary of Daylight Saving Time; Here's why everything you thought you knew about DST is wrong.
> Daylight Saving Time (U.S.) 2016 ends at 2:00 a.m. Eastern Daylight Time (EDT) on Sunday, November 6. Set your clocks behind one hour to 1:00 a.m. Eastern Standard Time (EST) in order to "fall back" on Standard Time.
> Note: Arizona and Hawaii do not observe the time shift and Daylight Saving Time is only observed in 78 countries around the world.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a very cute little girls dress. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/Little-Birdie-Dress-from-Universal-Yarn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a very cute little girls dress. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/Little-Birdie-Dress-from-Universal-Yarn

and here are ten more little girl dresses. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Miscellaneous/How-Make-Dress-Free-Knitting-Patterns#Easy%20Dress%20Patterns%20for%20Babies%20and%20Children


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was out all day. Showering and trying to work out how to fit in what I wanted to do. Church starts at 10.30 and I wanted to go to the cricket which starts at 10.30. The it occurred to me that if I went to the 9am service I could get to the cricket at a reasonable time (about 10 minute walk). Then offered to pick up something from the Quilt Fair for a 91 year old knitter (had a jacket on display and had a sale for it so wants it ASAP. Offered to take it to her Tuesday). Expected the game to be easily over by the time I needed to leave. But the last 2 players just kept going. Last wicket finally fell 3 minutes before I needed to leave!
> So at least my state team is doing well unlike my national team. Just a matter of time before they lose their fourth in a row- 2 of which they have lost from apparently unlosable positions!
> Got home, cooked some sausages and then Vick rang to see if they could pop in. David's sister had given us a lot of gear from her son so Vicky wanted to look at it to see what they would keep. She was ready to claim one thing which I quickly said no that s ours. I had found a nice sized container of large Lego type blocks in an Op (charity) shop for $7.25. Wasn't letting Vicky get her hands on that one! One very happy little girl for the short time she was here- even watched her parents walk out the room and went back to admiring all the toys. Usually she is shy at first but not today.
> Took this photo just because it looked so nice crossing the river to the Oval (the white roof in the left of the photo is Adelaide Oval where I was going).


What a pretty picture. Glad your team is doing well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I don't have an ear infection but do have very itchy ears. Does anyone have a solution for that?


I get very itchy ears because of allergies so I take antihistamines


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I did a pork roast yesterday, Kaye. Today I will turn it into pulled pork bbq, as my DH'S family are all coming for dinner, to celebrate his birthday. Already have the cake baked, too. It should be a fun evening.


Happy Birthday to your DH. Hope the evening is lots of fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible. Is there signs warning people? I would never think about that happening quickly, I thought it was very gradual


It can come in very quickly . If you are way out and the tide is coming in you are in trouble . Plenty of people climb round the cliff edges and end up having to be rescued when the tide cuts them off . The Chinese who died were illegal immigrants brought in to do the work very cheaply and just didn't have the knowledge of the tides that the local cockle pickers had .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Moose are very large, 700-1100 pounds, when dressed out for meat, there's more than from a beef.
> It's not really like venison, to me it's more like beef than venison, it's dryer than beef & I really like the burger (minced) as its like extra lean beef. Some people find it too dry & add a little pork to it. We make almost t to f our wild meat into burger & sausage. DH doesn't really like the roasts, too dry but I have made it by frying bacon, browning the roast in the fat, draining the fat & making a gravy, then putting the roast in the gravy roasting it slowly., I do the same with venison


I'm surprised that you find it dry. The roast that I had was absolutely delicious and I couldn't tell it from beef. Of course, we like our roasts medium rare so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mrsvette said:


> Haven't been able to read this week with all that's gone on. Update with niece being discharged yesterday (Saturday) and nephew might be discharged Monday. Today is the Marathon and doubt sister and DH will be able to visit in hospital as it's in NYC. Thanks for all the prayers.


That is good news . Wish them both a speedy recovery


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible. Is there signs warning people? I would never think about that happening quickly, I thought it was very gradual


When my DH was in the Air Force, he went to Cornwall and walked out to St. Ann's Mount. He said he had to run to get back before the tide came in. Just made it.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....well they do say birds of a feather flock together....LOL! And I for one never claimed to be normal....hehehehe


I am definitely now normal either. Have learned to live with my differences and rather enjoy it. When I was in Hawaii my students had a Hawaiian word that ment abnormally curious and that fit me. 
Have fun with your cute new fur baby.
Marilyn


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Could it be caused by dry skin? If so, some moisturiser or oil might help.


Never thought of that and I've mentioned it to 2 doctors and they both ignored it. I have put oil in one ear because of wax but that didn't help. Maybe I have to do it more frequently.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> How did it get to be Sunday, and 19 pages into a new Tea Party? For that matter, how did it get to be November. Time moves too fast for my liking.
> 
> On Saturday, we had the boys, as usual, then in the evening, we went to a firework display held as a fundraiser by the local Scouts and Guides. The money raised helps to pay for their summer camp. It was very cold, although it stayed dry and was not at all windy, nevertheless we were glad to get home to a warm house. This morning, one of the sons-in-law phoned to say they i.e he, his children, his nieces and two of my daughters, were coming over to walk the dog. By the time they all arrived, it was pouring with rain, so we had an impromptu lunch - pizza and pasta in a selection of flavours - and postponed the dog walk until the rain cleared, which it did eventually!
> 
> Everyone has gone home now, and I am hoping for a quiet evening, maybe I will even get some knitting done!


Sounds like you have had a fun weekend chilly but fun . It's rained on and off all day today here . We had a visit from DIL . I felt so sorry for her when she was leaving , at least we have each other. She goes home to an empty house


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 6 November '16
> 
> Recipes to ponder.
> 
> ...


More great recipes, particularly like the sweet potato stacks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need to talk to her about the necessity of having a stash. --- sam


LOL! She has a pretty healthy one that I've given her over the last couple years, mostly acrylics that I know I won't use because I just don't have a use for them, I do have acrylics but I have uses for them. I think she probably doesn't have room for more, she's just got her bedroom after all. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes ouch. I feel for your neighbor. I know all I have to do is go to the chiropractor tomorrow. I am surprised she is taped. I thought they didn't do that any more. I've had ice on twice. I have managed to unload and load dishwasher. I have 1 more potato to peel then can dice to cook and can. DD distracted me with a text. She is on her way over. Phone is charging in living room. Had to sit down to read text! Back to my potatoes.......


She's not taped all the way around, they just have her back taped, in order to give some stability and support to it I think. She has other back problems too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Never thought of that and I've mentioned it to 2 doctors and they both ignored it. I have put oil in one ear because of wax but that didn't help. Maybe I have to do it more frequently.


I have some form of dermatitis or eczema in my ears. Derm doc gave me a Rx for a steroid cream that stops it for a while, but doesn't cure it. You might try a little coconut oil; I haven't, but I hear it is good for lots of things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a very cute little girls dress. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Babies/Little-Birdie-Dress-from-Universal-Yarn


That is cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you have had a fun weekend chilly but fun . It's rained on and off all day today here . We had a visit from DIL . I felt so sorry for her when she was leaving , at least we have each other. She goes home to an empty house


That is sad, hugs for you both.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> The Greatest Myths About Daylight Saving Time
> 2016 marks the 100th anniversary of Daylight Saving Time; Here's why everything you thought you knew about DST is wrong.
> Daylight Saving Time (U.S.) 2016 ends at 2:00 a.m. Eastern Daylight Time (EDT) on Sunday, November 6. Set your clocks behind one hour to 1:00 a.m. Eastern Standard Time (EST) in order to "fall back" on Standard Time.
> Note: Arizona and Hawaii do not observe the time shift and Daylight Saving Time is only observed in 78 countries around the world.
> ...


I wish we'd do away with this. I'm not sure there's anyone in favour...oops, other than the golfers, bbqers and retailers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I get very itchy ears because of allergies so I take antihistamines


I don't have allergies other than to caffeine so I don't know if that would be the cause but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> I have some form of dermatitis or eczema in my ears. Derm doc gave me a Rx for a steroid cream that stops it for a while, but doesn't cure it. You might try a little coconut oil; I haven't, but I hear it is good for lots of things.


Thanks. I do have coconut oil and will give it a try.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you have had a fun weekend chilly but fun . It's rained on and off all day today here . We had a visit from DIL . I felt so sorry for her when she was leaving , at least we have each other. She goes home to an empty house


How sad for her. It's good that she visits you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is a lovely picture Margaret . I'm glad your team won . Elizabeth is definitely getting used to being with her grandparents . Will you be taking her out and about on the days you mind her now that your summer is on the way


Well twice a month she gets to spend a bit of time with my KP knitting group. Go late and stay for lunch (hopefully she won't do to me what she did to her parents yesterday-scream becuase she didn't get fed immediately. They had ordered her food but oddly enough it took time to come). And yes we will often go out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here I think the oven is included because it will be in with the fitted kitchen but that's it . I know in Sweden all white goods ( oven , fridge etc) are included , they also have fitted wardrobes and storage units throughout


Some of ours have builtins but not all. Increasingly wardrobes are included as builtins become more common.
What about washing machines becuase yours are often builtin into the kitchen? Rarely included here as they are normally free standing in the laundry.
If the kitchen has a dishwasher this is also usually included as they are normally builtin. 
The same applies when buying- anything that is classed as a fixture generally stays and all loose furniture goes (unless a seperate arrangement is made).


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It can come in very quickly . If you are way out and the tide is coming in you are in trouble . Plenty of people climb round the cliff edges and end up having to be rescued when the tide cuts them off . The Chinese who died were illegal immigrants brought in to do the work very cheaply and just didn't have the knowledge of the tides that the local cockle pickers had .


The problem in Morecambe Bay is not just that the tides come in very quickly, but there are also quicksands which can trap those who do not have a close knowledge of the area.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you have had a fun weekend chilly but fun . It's rained on and off all day today here . We had a visit from DIL . I felt so sorry for her when she was leaving , at least we have each other. She goes home to an empty house


How is your DIL doing? Is she back to work full time? At least work would keep her busy & out if the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The problem in Morecambe Bay is not just that the tides come in very quickly, but there are also quicksands which can trap those who do not have a close knowledge of the area.


Sounds like a good place to stear clear of.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Because I am lazy! Well, even if I wanted to make them for home today, it wouldn't happen. I was fine when I went to bed. Got up and felt something in my back/rib move wrong. I managed to get dressed, but am sitting here with an ice pack. Hurts to move, hurts to take a deep breath. I knew I needed a chiropractic adjustment but haven't made time to go in. Now I have no choice, but have 2 other dr appointments in the morning before I can get the adjustment. I was supposed to can some more potatoes today. We will see. Need to clean kitchen first as there is stuff from the RV everywhere with no place to put it. Oh well. At least I don't have a headache this morning. First time in weeks. At the moment I will take the rib out of place over the headache! Still need to do something about breakfast. DH is at work so no help there for now. I will manage something.
> 
> Off to catch up with what you all were up to yesterday.


Sounds like you did your own manipulation for the headache! Hope the rest of you is feeling better as well by now. Unless you know what is causing those headaches you should get them checked out (and I don't mean think you know). Pain is a sign that something is not right.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of ours have builtins but not all. Increasingly wardrobes are included as builtins become more common.
> What about washing machines becuase yours are often builtin into the kitchen? Rarely included here as they are normally free standing in the laundry.
> If the kitchen has a dishwasher this is also usually included as they are normally builtin.
> The same applies when buying- anything that is classed as a fixture generally stays and all loose furniture goes (unless a seperate arrangement is made).


Most apartments don't have laundry in the units but a laundry room for the whole building but it varies. DS rented 2 different condos while in college in Edmonton, one had laundry in the unit.
Fridges & stoves are almost always provided in the units & usually places have built in closets rather than stand alone wardrobes

I'm having a very lazy day, I got up with a nasty headache that doesn't want to leave. I finished reading my book, Friction by Sandra Brown, a real page turner.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami. Hope your rib/back gets better soon.

Kaye, nice you are sharing your stash with your neighbor, getting someone new addicted????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a good place to stear clear of.


There is a man who has the title of 'Queen's Guide' who leads walks across Morecambe Bay. It is definitely not recommended to try it without an experienced guide. Those poor cockle pickers just didn't stand a chance - it was dark, the tide came in and the quicksand trapped them. A terrible loss of life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't have an ear infection but do have very itchy ears. Does anyone have a solution for that?


Is it an ongoing issue- or could you have an infection in the ear canal? (not the middle ear where they usually are?). If so the best treatment will be antibiotic drops- here would need to see the doctor and get a prescription. Maryanne got an ulcer in one of her canals once.

Edit- see you have seen doctors and sounds ongoing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How is your DIL doing? Is she back to work full time? At least work would keep her busy & out if the house.


She is back at work but the job she has now is a job share with another teacher . She started this job last September which was ideal then because it meant that she only worked 2 days . She is fine with it at the moment as she doesn't think she could do a full week just yet and later she said she might see about doing a couple of days supply work


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami, When I fell awhile back and had broken ribs our doctor said they didn't tape them any more because restricting the movement could then promote pneumonia so I was just given meds for the pain.


I felt that taping just the broken area would have been a big help- enough to give them some support but not enough to restrict breathing (after all just having a broken rib restricts your breathing).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's not taped all the way around, they just have her back taped, in order to give some stability and support to it I think. She has other back problems too.


Exactly what I thought should be done for broken ribs! And I nearly said in my last post that it was likely for this reason but couldn't work out how to word it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, oh, so sorry. Hugs. So glad your friend handles situation. I hope Gage goes back to counseling and gets help for this behavior. Bullying and physical abuse is NOT acceptable behavior for anyone. I am praying for both of you and praying this behavior does not originate in him seeing his dad do this. Gage is a kind, gentle young man as can be seen with him holding baby. Hope I am not overstepping in your business.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy bee, glad you will soon be on your own.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, love the pic. Looks like a nice walking area.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, do you know if Pomeranians are messers?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you have had a fun weekend chilly but fun . It's rained on and off all day today here . We had a visit from DIL . I felt so sorry for her when she was leaving , at least we have each other. She goes home to an empty house


After my dad died my mum said she got that she didn't want to go out, not because of being out, but because she would have to come back to an empty house. Poor girl.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, good detective work on why Oscar atop kitchen table. Wonder if that is the reason.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, oh, so sorry. Hugs. So glad your friend handles situation. I hope Gage goes back to counseling and gets help for this behavior. Bullying and physical abuse is NOT acceptable behavior for anyone. I am praying for both of you and praying this behavior does not originate in him seeing his dad do this. Gage is a kind, gentle young man as can be seen with him holding baby. Hope I am not overstepping in your business.


Not overstepping. I have shared the experience in hopes that others who may have had it happen can offer suggestions that have helped or could help us. I am calling his counselor tomorrow and asking her about anger management and if she can put us in touch with classes. I will take it also as his behavior gets my blood boiling and then it is bad behavior on both our parts. He is a sensitive sweet boy for the most part and he never had them until we moved here. He was okay til the summertime and I was floored by it. I am heartbroken that this is happening and at a loss for what to do.

Thank you all for your support and live. I will likely have a talk with his teacher at Karate.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, no, I meant Sonoma was in Northern California! But spell check didn't work. Thank you for pointing out error. I'm very familiar with that area as DD lives in Napa.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so sorry you have 2 doctor apps. Hope chiropractor helps. You are NOT lazy. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joan, glad DN and DN getting out of "spa". My DSD ran the NY Marathon in full firewoman gear!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good day everyone, here is my back yard garden for you who are sliding into winter. The roses are doing their thing nicely in our spring weather.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, lovely roses.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, lovely roses.


Thank you, they are enjoying the sun and showers at this time of year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good day everyone, here is my back yard garden for you who are sliding into winter. The roses are doing their thing nicely in our spring weather.


Lovely flowers Fan. Just a reminder of what is becoming a distant memory for us now! :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots. 
Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


Thanks for letting us know. She is in my prayers. I do love your garden pictures.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


Thanks for letting us know-praying the problem can be sorted out and dealt with quickly.
Springs a lovely time for gardens isn't it? Your roses are lovley. However we have predominately weeds- I can't be bothered gardening and David is too busy to be able to deal with them. We do though have grapes growing- I was just looking at them before I came on here. So maybe later in the summer we will have some home grown grapes (one of the few things David has done in the garden is prune the 2 grapevines).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't believe you are lazy one little bit. i always wait too long - thinking it will be better tomorrow - i usually end up in the hospital. sometimes we should make time to do what will make up feel better. hope the adjustment will help you feel better. --- sam


Doing better now, but will get in tomorrow. I still need to watch how I move but I got the dishes done and 5 pints of potatoes canned. M came home from work and we went for a ride and had supper out.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooh grapes yummy, especially fresh off the vines.
We have a prolific lemon tree, and the veggie patches which keep us well provided for.
I love pottering about in the garden, it helps take my mind off troubles when they strike.
Had another update from Joan, they ruled out blood clots, which is a relief, am wondering if there's a pinched nerve somewhere but they're doing lots of tests so time will tell what diagnosis is. 
I'm tootling round in a loaner car at present as my BMW is having a ding fixed. The loaner is a little Nissan bugmobile and taking a bit of getting used to.
All the knobs and buttons are in different places, so got to be extra careful with it. Luckily don't have to go far so should be ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami, When I fell awhile back and had broken ribs our doctor said they didn't tape them any more because restricting the movement could then promote pneumonia so I was just given meds for the pain.


Yes, I knew I had heard it. This is the first time I've had a rib go out on that side. Usually it's the right side.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's not taped all the way around, they just have her back taped, in order to give some stability and support to it I think. She has other back problems too.


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Lovely flowers Fan. Just a reminder of what is becoming a distant memory for us now! :sm03: :sm03:


Definitely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you did your own manipulation for the headache! Hope the rest of you is feeling better as well by now. Unless you know what is causing those headaches you should get them checked out (and I don't mean think you know). Pain is a sign that something is not right.


Headache has not come back all day, so most likely due to my need for an adjustment. I get an appointment tomorrow. I promise. I am doing better but still feel it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


She's in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most apartments don't have laundry in the units but a laundry room for the whole building but it varies. DS rented 2 different condos while in college in Edmonton, one had laundry in the unit.
> Fridges & stoves are almost always provided in the units & usually places have built in closets rather than stand alone wardrobes
> 
> I'm having a very lazy day, I got up with a nasty headache that doesn't want to leave. I finished reading my book, Friction by Sandra Brown, a real page turner.


Hope headache is better by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so sorry you have 2 doctor apps. Hope chiropractor helps. You are NOT lazy. Healing energy sent your way.


Thank you. These 2 are routine. I would just like to make the chiropractor my first stop instead of my last.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joan, glad DN and DN getting out of "spa". My DSD ran the NY Marathon in full firewoman gear!


Congratulations to your DSD!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good day everyone, here is my back yard garden for you who are sliding into winter. The roses are doing their thing nicely in our spring weather.


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


Prayers for Joan! I was worrying about how long her back had been hurting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for Joan! I was worrying about how long her back had been hurting.


Her pain has been going on several weeks now, as she's been busy getting things sorted since she moved house and back has played up on her. 
All the added stress of her niece and nephews kidney operations just added to it bigtime.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A lost weekend for being able to get on here, but a lovely weekend. Pup lover (Dawn) took a personal day off work on Friday and I went down to pick her up and we headed for yarn shops on our way back up North to my house. The intent was for a de-stressing and a crafting weekend and to attend the Fiber Fest at Chicago Botanic Gardens on Saturday. The weather was spectacular and we found two very cute knit shops in two scenic river towns on our way back up north (Lockport & Downers Grover, IL). While we were roaming around Lockport, I got a call from our very own beloved Dreamweaver who was heading into town on Saturday! Dawn and I spent the rest of Friday doing some Christmas wreathes and learning the crocodile stitch and then went to the Fiber Fest on Saturday while Jynx and her husband went to Wrigley Field (home of the world series champs baseball team) to sign the commemorative wall for her Mom. We both ended up about 3:00 p.m. and Jynx and Gerry headed to our place for dinner and sleep-over (my house was a B & B for a wonderful weekend). Jynx and Gerry flew back home this morning and I drove Dawn 1/2 back to her place where her Mom picked her up. It was a fabulous weekend and I'm overwhelmed with ideas for quilting/weaving from the Fiber Fest, the beauty of the gardens this time of year, and the wonderful love of great friends. I'm so blessed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooh grapes yummy, especially fresh off the vines.
> We have a prolific lemon tree, and the veggie patches which keep us well provided for.
> I love pottering about in the garden, it helps take my mind off troubles when they strike.
> Had another update from Joan, they ruled out blood clots, which is a relief, am wondering if there's a pinched nerve somewhere but they're doing lots of tests so time will tell what diagnosis is.
> ...


From a BMW to a Toyota is a slight difference! Hope the ding was nothing too much.
One thing ruled out for Joan- now to play a waiting game as they look at other options.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It has been a somewhat lazy weekend for me. Laundry, dishes, knitting were my biggest activities. After church today I got a text from my SIL who I went camping with a few weeks ago. Her brother had a heart attack yesterday and was air lifted from one hospital to another. He was in surgery most of today getting a heart valve replaced. He could certainly use some prayers right now. I believe he just turned 50 this year so not very old. He was camping with us a few weeks ago as well. This weekend he and his wife were at their cottage when he had the heart attack. She took him to the nearest hospital and then he was air lifted to a hospital that could help him. My brother and SIL are driving to the hospital with the mom to SIL and her brother. Her mother lives with my brother and SIL and I know she has to be very concerned right now. Ed is a very nice guy and I have known him for 40 years now. I hope everything goes well for him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A lost weekend for being able to get on here, but a lovely weekend. Pup lover (Dawn) took a personal day off work on Friday and I went down to pick her up and we headed for yarn shops on our way back up North to my house. The intent was for a de-stressing and a crafting weekend and to attend the Fiber Fest at Chicago Botanic Gardens on Saturday. The weather was spectacular and we found two very cute knit shops in two scenic river towns on our way back up north (Lockport & Downers Grover, IL). While we were roaming around Lockport, I got a call from our very own beloved Dreamweaver who was heading into town on Saturday! Dawn and I spent the rest of Friday doing some Christmas wreathes and learning the crocodile stitch and then went to the Fiber Fest on Saturday while Jynx and her husband went to Wrigley Field (home of the world series champs baseball team) to sign the commemorative wall for her Mom. We both ended up about 3:00 p.m. and Jynx and Gerry headed to our place for dinner and sleep-over (my house was a B & B for a wonderful weekend). Jynx and Gerry flew back home this morning and I drove Dawn 1/2 back to her place where her Mom picked her up. It was a fabulous weekend and I'm overwhelmed with ideas for quilting/weaving from the Fiber Fest, the beauty of the gardens this time of year, and the wonderful love of great friends. I'm so blessed.


What a great weekend it sounds. Yarn and good knitting friends sounds fantastic-and the unexpected plus of Jynx. And how is Jynx?. The song Dreamweaver is frequently played on the radio and so I am frequently reminded of Jynx and wonder how she is going.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It has been a somewhat lazy weekend for me. Laundry, dishes, knitting were my biggest activities. After church today I got a text from my SIL who I went camping with a few weeks ago. Her brother had a heart attack yesterday and was air lifted from one hospital to another. He was in surgery most of today getting a heart valve replaced. He could certainly use some prayers right now. I believe he just turned 50 this year so not very old. He was camping with us a few weeks ago as well. This weekend he and his wife were at their cottage when he had the heart attack. She took him to the nearest hospital and then he was air lifted to a hospital that could help him. My brother and SIL are driving to the hospital with the mom to SIL and her brother. Her mother lives with my brother and SIL and I know she has to be very concerned right now. Ed is a very nice guy and I have known him for 40 years now. I hope everything goes well for him.


A lazy weekend is uncommon for you- well done they are needed at times.
Prays for your SIL's DB.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooh grapes yummy, especially fresh off the vines.
> We have a prolific lemon tree, and the veggie patches which keep us well provided for.
> I love pottering about in the garden, it helps take my mind off troubles when they strike.
> Had another update from Joan, they ruled out blood clots, which is a relief, am wondering if there's a pinched nerve somewhere but they're doing lots of tests so time will tell what diagnosis is.
> ...


 Hope they can quickly come to a diagnosis and healing remedy for Joan. Prayers indeed for her and all on our group. So sorry about the ding in your BMW. It is a bit disconcerting to have to get used to the feel of a different car, but glad you have one to drive while yours is being fixed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope they can quickly come to a diagnosis and healing remedy for Joan. Prayers indeed for her and all on our group. So sorry about the ding in your BMW. It is a bit disconcerting to have to get used to the feel of a different car, but glad you have one to drive while yours is being fixed.


Thank you, the ding is minor and the work will be done by a local colleague who rents some of our workshop yard from us. He recently did a super job of repainting our old Jaguar car so this should be fine too. I drove the Nissan home today and had a good look at the bits I need to know how to use on it when I got back home. I will be fine with it now and mine should be sorted within the week hopefully. At least it's an automatic gear change so no worries there.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Can't believe it's Sunday already. Two more days then back to work. 

Prayers for those feeling poorly and healing thoughts included. 

Been busy this weekend. Lunch with Sam on Saturday. Good Mexican food and great company. Even managed to stitch a bit after eating and before our excursion to Grand Rapids and the yarn shop. Was able to work on the Christmas ornaments for my DGC and the new sock. Today my DD2, her DH and I went to Ft Wayne to shop a bit. Went to Tuesday Morning and found some yarn. Actually my DSIL pointed it out. Not sure what I'll make with the three pink but most likely socks with the other two. Then to Walmart, where I found RH reflective yarn on clearance. Bought them all. Hats, most likely. After that Sam's then lunch at a Thai/Burmese restaurant. Small place but the food and service were great. My DD and I brought half our food home. Samosas and shrimp rolls for appetizers, Burmese fried noodles for me, Pad Thai for DD and a rice dish for DSIL. I had Burmese tea. Hot, sweet and cinnamony. Was yummy. I'll have to look it up although it would be only an occasional treat. On the way home, we stopped at Sonic and had ice cream. Finished the ribbons for the ornaments. Now to cut cardboard circles and glue them on. Pics of the DGC are to go in the centers. 

Will post pics of yarn purchases. I had been doing so well staying out of the stores! Oh well. 

Welcome to the ones who've stopped in to the TP. Join us when you can. 

Mel, so sorry Gage has been acting out. Hopefully the police visit helped. I agree with the suggestions. Get him back to counselor. Try to keep your cool when he starts shouting. Sometimes if you don't react, they will calm down. Also try whispering when you feel like yelling. It takes them off guard. Hope you get this under control. Hugs to you. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

More pics.

Got to love sock yarn at $1.99. And Deborah Norville yarn is nice to knit with and washes up soft. 

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Exactly what I thought should be done for broken ribs! And I nearly said in my last post that it was likely for this reason but couldn't work out how to word it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I ate too much, made chicken and leek pie again, it's so good but so filling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, do you know if Pomeranians are messers?


Marla's little pom is really good about going out unless he has an icky tummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Not overstepping. I have shared the experience in hopes that others who may have had it happen can offer suggestions that have helped or could help us. I am calling his counselor tomorrow and asking her about anger management and if she can put us in touch with classes. I will take it also as his behavior gets my blood boiling and then it is bad behavior on both our parts. He is a sensitive sweet boy for the most part and he never had them until we moved here. He was okay til the summertime and I was floored by it. I am heartbroken that this is happening and at a loss for what to do.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and live. I will likely have a talk with his teacher at Karate.
> 
> Will keep you posted.


Part of it's hormones I imagine, and hopefully his counselor and Karate teacher will be able to help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


Oh my, I do hope they get it all sorted quickly and that she's just fine, prayers going up in spades.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> More pics.
> 
> Got to love sock yarn at $1.99. And Deborah Norville yarn is nice to knit with and washes up soft.
> 
> Kathy


Some lovely looking yarn there Kathy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooh grapes yummy, especially fresh off the vines.
> We have a prolific lemon tree, and the veggie patches which keep us well provided for.
> I love pottering about in the garden, it helps take my mind off troubles when they strike.
> Had another update from Joan, they ruled out blood clots, which is a relief, am wondering if there's a pinched nerve somewhere but they're doing lots of tests so time will tell what diagnosis is.
> ...


I'm so glad it's not clots, I hope that it's nothing else major though and as you say, maybe a pinched nerve or such.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a great weekend it sounds. Yarn and good knitting friends sounds fantastic-and the unexpected plus of Jynx. And how is Jynx?. The song Dreamweaver is frequently played on the radio and so I am frequently reminded of Jynx and wonder how she is going.


Jynx is the strongest I've seen her in a very long time. I'm hopeful that things are on the upswing for her and the rest of her family. We sure did have a great time with lots of laughter. My DH and Jynx's DH (Gerry) are both into cars and other like interests so they get along great which is always a plus. Great times and some of my orphaned (yarn/no pattern Or pattern/no yarn) crafting items found new loving homes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A lost weekend for being able to get on here, but a lovely weekend. Pup lover (Dawn) took a personal day off work on Friday and I went down to pick her up and we headed for yarn shops on our way back up North to my house. The intent was for a de-stressing and a crafting weekend and to attend the Fiber Fest at Chicago Botanic Gardens on Saturday. The weather was spectacular and we found two very cute knit shops in two scenic river towns on our way back up north (Lockport & Downers Grover, IL). While we were roaming around Lockport, I got a call from our very own beloved Dreamweaver who was heading into town on Saturday! Dawn and I spent the rest of Friday doing some Christmas wreathes and learning the crocodile stitch and then went to the Fiber Fest on Saturday while Jynx and her husband went to Wrigley Field (home of the world series champs baseball team) to sign the commemorative wall for her Mom. We both ended up about 3:00 p.m. and Jynx and Gerry headed to our place for dinner and sleep-over (my house was a B & B for a wonderful weekend). Jynx and Gerry flew back home this morning and I drove Dawn 1/2 back to her place where her Mom picked her up. It was a fabulous weekend and I'm overwhelmed with ideas for quilting/weaving from the Fiber Fest, the beauty of the gardens this time of year, and the wonderful love of great friends. I'm so blessed.


What a great weekend, I' so glad that Dawn was able to get together with you and then Jynx also, I'm so glad that Jynx is doing better, she definitely need a break from everything that she had been dealing with for so long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It has been a somewhat lazy weekend for me. Laundry, dishes, knitting were my biggest activities. After church today I got a text from my SIL who I went camping with a few weeks ago. Her brother had a heart attack yesterday and was air lifted from one hospital to another. He was in surgery most of today getting a heart valve replaced. He could certainly use some prayers right now. I believe he just turned 50 this year so not very old. He was camping with us a few weeks ago as well. This weekend he and his wife were at their cottage when he had the heart attack. She took him to the nearest hospital and then he was air lifted to a hospital that could help him. My brother and SIL are driving to the hospital with the mom to SIL and her brother. Her mother lives with my brother and SIL and I know she has to be very concerned right now. Ed is a very nice guy and I have known him for 40 years now. I hope everything goes well for him.


You don't get many lazy weekends, so it's great that you got one. 
Definitely praying for him and the family, how scary, I hope he has a great recovery, 50 is really young to have a heart attack, but I think we are seeing heart attacks in earlier ages, Carly's SD was only 55 when he had his last April. Sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can't believe it's Sunday already. Two more days then back to work.
> 
> ...


Great weekend and fantastic yarn.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Daisy loves to den. She would go in her create anytime of day or night until I got tired of seeing it in the dining room and took it down. She now dens under the computer desk. We had not crate trained before these two dogs and it worked pretty good. Trixie learned very quickly and Daisy we have decided is just bit add or adhd. She gets outside and smells something or sees something and forgets what she's there for still and she is 8 years old. You can tell when she does that cause she will come back in and want back or within 5minutes. Lol



tami_ohio said:


> Both darling pics of Gracie! I never had a crate for our dog, but if we ever get another, I sure will. It sure cuts down on destruction when you are gone, and creates a safe place for the dog to go if things get stressful for them, or they just want some quiet time. Have a friend who leaves the crate open when the dog is out, just so the dog can go in on it's own if it needs or wants to.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been able to read through the rest of last week's and then this week's TP. Welcome back to the helm, Sam. Glad to have you back where you belong and thanks to Kate for taking care of us so well. Love the recipes. I made stuffed shells for Friday night and then pork tenderloin for Saturday night. Yummy food and good friends.

KayeJo - so sorry to hear about your young friend and so glad that she has you. Mel, hope the "scared straight" helped with Gage and I agree that he may have some unresolved issues not yet talked about with the counselor and hope he's able to go back after this latest incident. Mrs.Corvette - hope you're home and feeling better. Glad that there aren 't blood clots and hope that they're able to find the cause and find something to help. Our DD is still have serious issues and although Croyns is the diagnosis, the medications aren't working sufficiently yet after nearly 9 mos. She had another colonoscopy last week and will have another MRI a week from this Tuesday, so prayers are still needed and very much appreciated.

Things are getting quieter in the consulting job area and I hope to be totally out of the first client in a couple of weeks (a 3 month assignment that lasted a year) and will just have the most recent client and those projects are only expected to be through the end of the year. Time to get back some crafting time in the New Year.

Love to all and prayers for all in need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx is the strongest I've seen her in a very long time. I'm hopeful that things are on the upswing for her and the rest of her family. We sure did have a great time with lots of laughter. My DH and Jynx's DH (Gerry) are both into cars and other like interests so they get along great which is always a plus. Great times and some of my orphaned (yarn/no pattern Or pattern/no yarn) crafting items found new loving homes.


Wonderful to hear about Jynx- she really has had a tough time over a number of years now so good that things might be settling for them.
Good that the DHs have something in common as well.
And as you gave your orphaned yarn new homes did you give a new home to any orphaned yarn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, do you know if Pomeranians are messers?


I have no experience of them, Joy. Never owned nor handled one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been able to read through the rest of last week's and then this week's TP. Welcome back to the helm, Sam. Glad to have you back where you belong and thanks to Kate for taking care of us so well. Love the recipes. I made stuffed shells for Friday night and then pork tenderloin for Saturday night. Yummy food and good friends.
> 
> KayeJo - so sorry to hear about your young friend and so glad that she has you. Mel, hope the "scared straight" helped with Gage and I agree that he may have some unresolved issues not yet talked about with the counselor and hope he's able to go back after this latest incident. Mrs.Corvette - hope you're home and feeling better. Glad that there aren 't blood clots and hope that they're able to find the cause and find something to help. Our DD is still have serious issues and although Croyns is the diagnosis, the medications aren't working sufficiently yet after nearly 9 mos. She had another colonoscopy last week and will have another MRI a week from this Tuesday, so prayers are still needed and very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I certainly hope that they can get something figured out to get her some much needed relief, that's a long time to have to be in pain and such. 
Hopefully there won't be any delays involved with the job and you'll be able to get back to your retirement, or as much of your retirement as you want.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was getting ready to look at a workshop for a scarf or maybe shawl. A recent one but can't remember any details of it- except that I was waiting for my 2 ply merino to arrive and that I bought a pattern for it. (I knew I was getting some in my club in October hence I put it aside to do later rather than buy more). Only workshop I could see on the workshop page was not what I was expecting. Can someone who did it (I think Bonnie and others did it) tell what the pattern was and where it comes from so I know what I am looking for. 
The 2 ply has been with me for a while and I need to get one of them finished within about 6 weeks.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11pm and caught up. 
Gages behavior for the most part today was ok. 

Joan I hope you are feeling better soon. ☺

Happy to hear that Jynx was able to meet up with you ladies this weekend ☺

I know I want to comment more but have forgotten. ????????????

Off to bed.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good day everyone, here is my back yard garden for you who are sliding into winter. The roses are doing their thing nicely in our spring weather.


What beautiful flowers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


Oh, no, hope she's on the mend soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooh grapes yummy, especially fresh off the vines.
> We have a prolific lemon tree, and the veggie patches which keep us well provided for.
> I love pottering about in the garden, it helps take my mind off troubles when they strike.
> Had another update from Joan, they ruled out blood clots, which is a relief, am wondering if there's a pinched nerve somewhere but they're doing lots of tests so time will tell what diagnosis is.
> ...


It's good news Joan doesn't have blood clots, hope they figure out the problem quickly.

Hope you get your car back quickly. It really takes a while to get used to a different vehicle, OK in the daytime & if the weather is OK but a real pain in the behind otherwise.

Nice to have grapes & lemons from your garden. I've got some grapes planted but haven't had fruit in them yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A lost weekend for being able to get on here, but a lovely weekend. Pup lover (Dawn) took a personal day off work on Friday and I went down to pick her up and we headed for yarn shops on our way back up North to my house. The intent was for a de-stressing and a crafting weekend and to attend the Fiber Fest at Chicago Botanic Gardens on Saturday. The weather was spectacular and we found two very cute knit shops in two scenic river towns on our way back up north (Lockport & Downers Grover, IL). While we were roaming around Lockport, I got a call from our very own beloved Dreamweaver who was heading into town on Saturday! Dawn and I spent the rest of Friday doing some Christmas wreathes and learning the crocodile stitch and then went to the Fiber Fest on Saturday while Jynx and her husband went to Wrigley Field (home of the world series champs baseball team) to sign the commemorative wall for her Mom. We both ended up about 3:00 p.m. and Jynx and Gerry headed to our place for dinner and sleep-over (my house was a B & B for a wonderful weekend). Jynx and Gerry flew back home this morning and I drove Dawn 1/2 back to her place where her Mom picked her up. It was a fabulous weekend and I'm overwhelmed with ideas for quilting/weaving from the Fiber Fest, the beauty of the gardens this time of year, and the wonderful love of great friends. I'm so blessed.


Sounds like a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> It has been a somewhat lazy weekend for me. Laundry, dishes, knitting were my biggest activities. After church today I got a text from my SIL who I went camping with a few weeks ago. Her brother had a heart attack yesterday and was air lifted from one hospital to another. He was in surgery most of today getting a heart valve replaced. He could certainly use some prayers right now. I believe he just turned 50 this year so not very old. He was camping with us a few weeks ago as well. This weekend he and his wife were at their cottage when he had the heart attack. She took him to the nearest hospital and then he was air lifted to a hospital that could help him. My brother and SIL are driving to the hospital with the mom to SIL and her brother. Her mother lives with my brother and SIL and I know she has to be very concerned right now. Ed is a very nice guy and I have known him for 40 years now. I hope everything goes well for him.


I hope all goes well with the surgery & he has a quick recovery. 
No one deserves a lazy weekend more than you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was getting ready to look at a workshop for a scarf or maybe shawl. A recent one but can't remember any details of it- except that I was waiting for my 2 ply merino to arrive and that I bought a pattern for it. (I knew I was getting some in my club in October hence I put it aside to do later rather than buy more). Only workshop I could see on the workshop page was not what I was expecting. Can someone who did it (I think Bonnie and others did it) tell what the pattern was and where it comes from so I know what I am looking for.
> The 2 ply has been with me for a while and I need to get one of them finished within about 6 weeks.


Was it this one?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421196-1.html


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie, I won't be venturing far in the loan car, just upto work and round town. I don't need to drive at night so that's good.
I have a lovely invitation to attend a high tea at a posh hotel in the city on Thursday. It's a baby shower for our adopted family. I'm being picked up so don't have to drive. It's from 11.30am-2pm looked it up online and wow it's going to be one very yummy experience. I feel like I need a big floral hat and floaty 1920s ensemble, it's got that kind of theme, with an old world dining room. Can't wait!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, I hope your DD gets some answers soon, she's been sick too long. I'm glad to hear Jynx is doing well, great her & her DH could visit you. 

Tami, hope the rib is better.

Kathy, you really got some great yarns, I've never seen the reflective yarn, is it soft?

My headache is better since supper, still nit completely gone but manageable. We've had unsettled weather today so maybe the change in pressure is the cause. We had one nice day but today was dreary again & drizzle this evening. It just can't get nice.

I finished the bulky socks for my DB tonight but ran out of wool & had to frog 1/2 the foot on the first one & add dark brown stripes???? I was sure I had another skein the same color but not. I'm glad they are done as I find working with such heavy wool & big needles hard in my hands..
DS came this evening & managed to get my printer working, for some reason the computer wouldn't connect to it, since the new router????I needed to print the receipt for the generator & get it in the mail fir the extended warranty.&also printed a couple of patterns for Christmas projects


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you for update on Joan. Healing energy sent her way. 
Jeanette, what a wonderful weekend! I miss Jynx, occasionally see her on fb, but still miss her on KTP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you for info on Pom's.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good day everyone, here is my back yard garden for you who are sliding into winter. The roses are doing their thing nicely in our spring weather.


Beautiful flowers Fan . I've still got a bit of colour in the garden but not for long . Unless you count brown ( mud ) as a colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


Joan if you are managing to read along Get well soon ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A lost weekend for being able to get on here, but a lovely weekend. Pup lover (Dawn) took a personal day off work on Friday and I went down to pick her up and we headed for yarn shops on our way back up North to my house. The intent was for a de-stressing and a crafting weekend and to attend the Fiber Fest at Chicago Botanic Gardens on Saturday.  The weather was spectacular and we found two very cute knit shops in two scenic river towns on our way back up north (Lockport & Downers Grover, IL). While we were roaming around Lockport, I got a call from our very own beloved Dreamweaver who was heading into town on Saturday! Dawn and I spent the rest of Friday doing some Christmas wreathes and learning the crocodile stitch and then went to the Fiber Fest on Saturday while Jynx and her husband went to Wrigley Field (home of the world series champs baseball team) to sign the commemorative wall for her Mom. We both ended up about 3:00 p.m. and Jynx and Gerry headed to our place for dinner and sleep-over (my house was a B & B for a wonderful weekend). Jynx and Gerry flew back home this morning and I drove Dawn 1/2 back to her place where her Mom picked her up. It was a fabulous weekend and I'm overwhelmed with ideas for quilting/weaving from the Fiber Fest, the beauty of the gardens this time of year, and the wonderful love of great friends. I'm so blessed.


What a great weekend you had . Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you have had a fun weekend chilly but fun . It's rained on and off all day today here . We had a visit from DIL . I felt so sorry for her when she was leaving , at least we have each other. She goes home to an empty house


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Was out all day. Showering and trying to work out how to fit in what I wanted to do. Church starts at 10.30 and I wanted to go to the cricket which starts at 10.30. The it occurred to me that if I went to the 9am service I could get to the cricket at a reasonable time (about 10 minute walk). Then offered to pick up something from the Quilt Fair for a 91 year old knitter (had a jacket on display and had a sale for it so wants it ASAP. Offered to take it to her Tuesday). Expected the game to be easily over by the time I needed to leave. But the last 2 players just kept going. Last wicket finally fell 3 minutes before I needed to leave!
> So at least my state team is doing well unlike my national team. Just a matter of time before they lose their fourth in a row- 2 of which they have lost from apparently unlosable positions!
> Got home, cooked some sausages and then Vick rang to see if they could pop in. David's sister had given us a lot of gear from her son so Vicky wanted to look at it to see what they would keep. She was ready to claim one thing which I quickly said no that s ours. I had found a nice sized container of large Lego type blocks in an Op (charity) shop for $7.25. Wasn't letting Vicky get her hands on that one! One very happy little girl for the short time she was here- even watched her parents walk out the room and went back to admiring all the toys. Usually she is shy at first but not today.
> Took this photo just because it looked so nice crossing the river to the Oval (the white roof in the left of the photo is Adelaide Oval where I was going).


Lovely photo Margaret and well done on the great buy of blocks. 
:sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was out yesterday (Sunday) from 1/4 past 7 to 1/4 past 6- long day but very worthwhile. Ringo was rather glad to see me again!
> Back to bed now.


Wow I bet you were exhausted after such a long day but I am glad it was worthwhile. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Haven't been able to read this week with all that's gone on. Update with niece being discharged yesterday (Saturday) and nephew might be discharged Monday. Today is the Marathon and doubt sister and DH will be able to visit in hospital as it's in NYC. Thanks for all the prayers.


Good news! Glad they are both doing well enough to be discharged.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-421196-1.html


YES Thank you muchly. Now to get myself started.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Is it by a window? You may have a cat or squirrel that comes over there and he's discovered he can get up and look out at them.


Well it is next to a window but I dont think thats it.... I was only in the bathroom 5 minutes yesterday and house was silent, he didnt bark and when I walked in he was just standing on table looking like..."omg I have done it again and I cant get down". Silly dog. I am keeping the chairs tipped onto table now so he cant get up there.

No squirrels in Australia by the way. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is next to a window but I dont think thats it.... I was only in the bathroom 5 minutes yesterday and house was silent, he didnt bark and when I walked in he was just standing on table looking like..."omg I have done it again and I cant get down". Silly dog. I am keeping the chairs tipped onto table now so he cant get up there.
> 
> No squirrels in Australia by the way. LOL


Maybe he has developed super sight. Seeing not just round corners but across oceans.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Is the table near a window where he can look out?


yes, but he has never ever done this before in four years! I have tilted chairs so he cant get up there now so he will just have to look out the screen door. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe he has developed super sight. Seeing not just round corners but across oceans.


 :sm24: LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> where do you eat? --- sam


Mostly on my knee in the lounge when on my own now. I do have cuppas at kitchen table though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness - shorts and short sleeves - i am so jealous. --- sam


You have had your turn, now its our turn for some sunshine. Well it is supposed to be anyway. We are having an up and down Spring, more down than up really. I have only been in short sleeves once so far. I wish we could all just have 25c to 28c all year round dont you Sam?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow I bet you were exhausted after such a long day but I am glad it was worthwhile. :sm11:


 :sm24: I pay for it the day after! I was rather grumpy this morning, but I've apologised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good news! Glad they are both doing well enough to be discharged.


From me too, for Mrs Vette (Joan)

ETA: on reading this again I see it refers to Joan's earlier post, not Fan's - best wishes in any case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is next to a window but I dont think thats it.... I was only in the bathroom 5 minutes yesterday and house was silent, he didnt bark and when I walked in he was just standing on table looking like..."omg I have done it again and I cant get down". Silly dog. I am keeping the chairs tipped onto table now so he cant get up there.
> 
> No squirrels in Australia by the way. LOL


None here either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good day everyone, here is my back yard garden for you who are sliding into winter. The roses are doing their thing nicely in our spring weather.


They are just gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


Oh dear. I hope they do get that sorted out. Poor thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx is the strongest I've seen her in a very long time. I'm hopeful that things are on the upswing for her and the rest of her family. We sure did have a great time with lots of laughter. My DH and Jynx's DH (Gerry) are both into cars and other like interests so they get along great which is always a plus. Great times and some of my orphaned (yarn/no pattern Or pattern/no yarn) crafting items found new loving homes.


What a wonderful weekend for all of you. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> A lost weekend for being able to get on here, but a lovely weekend. Pup lover (Dawn) took a personal day off work on Friday and I went down to pick her up and we headed for yarn shops on our way back up North to my house. The intent was for a de-stressing and a crafting weekend and to attend the Fiber Fest at Chicago Botanic Gardens on Saturday. The weather was spectacular and we found two very cute knit shops in two scenic river towns on our way back up north (Lockport & Downers Grover, IL). While we were roaming around Lockport, I got a call from our very own beloved Dreamweaver who was heading into town on Saturday! Dawn and I spent the rest of Friday doing some Christmas wreathes and learning the crocodile stitch and then went to the Fiber Fest on Saturday while Jynx and her husband went to Wrigley Field (home of the world series champs baseball team) to sign the commemorative wall for her Mom. We both ended up about 3:00 p.m. and Jynx and Gerry headed to our place for dinner and sleep-over (my house was a B & B for a wonderful weekend). Jynx and Gerry flew back home this morning and I drove Dawn 1/2 back to her place where her Mom picked her up. It was a fabulous weekend and I'm overwhelmed with ideas for quilting/weaving from the Fiber Fest, the beauty of the gardens this time of year, and the wonderful love of great friends. I'm so blessed.


What a wonderful weekend and how nice to be able to meet up with Jynx. How is she these days, I often wonder how she with all the problems going on in her life.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> It has been a somewhat lazy weekend for me. Laundry, dishes, knitting were my biggest activities. After church today I got a text from my SIL who I went camping with a few weeks ago. Her brother had a heart attack yesterday and was air lifted from one hospital to another. He was in surgery most of today getting a heart valve replaced. He could certainly use some prayers right now. I believe he just turned 50 this year so not very old. He was camping with us a few weeks ago as well. This weekend he and his wife were at their cottage when he had the heart attack. She took him to the nearest hospital and then he was air lifted to a hospital that could help him. My brother and SIL are driving to the hospital with the mom to SIL and her brother. Her mother lives with my brother and SIL and I know she has to be very concerned right now. Ed is a very nice guy and I have known him for 40 years now. I hope everything goes well for him.


Sending loads of healing thoughts for Ed. 50 is no age at all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thanks Bonnie, I won't be venturing far in the loan car, just upto work and round town. I don't need to drive at night so that's good.
> I have a lovely invitation to attend a high tea at a posh hotel in the city on Thursday. It's a baby shower for our adopted family. I'm being picked up so don't have to drive. It's from 11.30am-2pm looked it up online and wow it's going to be one very yummy experience. I feel like I need a big floral hat and floaty 1920s ensemble, it's got that kind of theme, with an old world dining room. Can't wait!


Oooh, sounds wonderful. Enjoy. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can't believe it's Sunday already. Two more days then back to work.
> 
> ...


Great haul there Kathy. That should keep you busy for a while. Good that you could meet up with Sam for lunch, sounds like you both had a good time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful garden Fan. Is it fragrant also?


Fan said:


> Good day everyone, here is my back yard garden for you who are sliding into winter. The roses are doing their thing nicely in our spring weather.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely sending up prayers.


Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am envious of what a fantastic weekend you had. How is Dawn doing? Haven't heard from Jynx in ages either. Sounds like you all had a great time crafting and visiting. Lucky, lucky folks!


RookieRetiree said:


> A lost weekend for being able to get on here, but a lovely weekend. Pup lover (Dawn) took a personal day off work on Friday and I went down to pick her up and we headed for yarn shops on our way back up North to my house. The intent was for a de-stressing and a crafting weekend and to attend the Fiber Fest at Chicago Botanic Gardens on Saturday. The weather was spectacular and we found two very cute knit shops in two scenic river towns on our way back up north (Lockport & Downers Grover, IL). While we were roaming around Lockport, I got a call from our very own beloved Dreamweaver who was heading into town on Saturday! Dawn and I spent the rest of Friday doing some Christmas wreathes and learning the crocodile stitch and then went to the Fiber Fest on Saturday while Jynx and her husband went to Wrigley Field (home of the world series champs baseball team) to sign the commemorative wall for her Mom. We both ended up about 3:00 p.m. and Jynx and Gerry headed to our place for dinner and sleep-over (my house was a B & B for a wonderful weekend). Jynx and Gerry flew back home this morning and I drove Dawn 1/2 back to her place where her Mom picked her up. It was a fabulous weekend and I'm overwhelmed with ideas for quilting/weaving from the Fiber Fest, the beauty of the gardens this time of year, and the wonderful love of great friends. I'm so blessed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep your SIL's DB in prayers.



pacer said:


> It has been a somewhat lazy weekend for me. Laundry, dishes, knitting were my biggest activities. After church today I got a text from my SIL who I went camping with a few weeks ago. Her brother had a heart attack yesterday and was air lifted from one hospital to another. He was in surgery most of today getting a heart valve replaced. He could certainly use some prayers right now. I believe he just turned 50 this year so not very old. He was camping with us a few weeks ago as well. This weekend he and his wife were at their cottage when he had the heart attack. She took him to the nearest hospital and then he was air lifted to a hospital that could help him. My brother and SIL are driving to the hospital with the mom to SIL and her brother. Her mother lives with my brother and SIL and I know she has to be very concerned right now. Ed is a very nice guy and I have known him for 40 years now. I hope everything goes well for him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It has been a somewhat lazy weekend for me. Laundry, dishes, knitting were my biggest activities. After church today I got a text from my SIL who I went camping with a few weeks ago. Her brother had a heart attack yesterday and was air lifted from one hospital to another. He was in surgery most of today getting a heart valve replaced. He could certainly use some prayers right now. I believe he just turned 50 this year so not very old. He was camping with us a few weeks ago as well. This weekend he and his wife were at their cottage when he had the heart attack. She took him to the nearest hospital and then he was air lifted to a hospital that could help him. My brother and SIL are driving to the hospital with the mom to SIL and her brother. Her mother lives with my brother and SIL and I know she has to be very concerned right now. Ed is a very nice guy and I have known him for 40 years now. I hope everything goes well for him.


Glad you had a lazy weekend Mary you deserve one 
Hope all goes well for Ed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can't believe it's Sunday already. Two more days then back to work.
> 
> ...


Glad you and Sam had a nice time and the yarn you got is gorgeous , lovely colours . 
I've been thinking about you and Margaret as I've been trying to get a sock that's been on my needles way to long finished . I really like the fit of hand knitted socks but I'm definitely not a knitting sock addict . I'm going to try toe up socks with different patterns round the cuff see if that changes my mind


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, I hope your DD gets some answers soon, she's been sick too long. I'm glad to hear Jynx is doing well, great her & her DH could visit you.
> 
> Tami, hope the rib is better.
> 
> ...


Think your headache has travelled here Bonnie . Set of for the dentist this morning feeling a bit achy in the legs and muttering about the weather being miserable but thinking at least it's not raining well that soon changed 
By the time I got home I now have a headache , achy legs and back but I don't feel ill or anything so I'm hoping a couple of painkillers will get rid of everything


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 9 : 15 am here and I am enjoying some piece and quiet. A beautiful sunny day out. Windows wide open today.????☺

Gage tried to get on his games this morning but I heard him and put a stop to that. He was none to pleased but I don't really care. 

Have dishes to do and I am thinking kind g about cleaning the insides of the windows. But.....I got a LOT of Shirley Temple movies from a friend who collected them and passed them on to her when she passed away. Soooo I think I might have to watch one today☺

Karate tonight. Our ride we arranged with another student in the class will he here at 610 pm to get us. 

Will check back in later on through out the day. 
Take care and everyone enjoy ☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> YES Thank you muchly. Now to get myself started.


Margaret, if you haven't started, I should have warned you, I found this very long for a cowl, it goes around your neck 3 times unless you want it very loose, not really good here if you want it for the cold. If I do it again, I will make it shorter & do more pattern repeats as it's quite narrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You have had your turn, now its our turn for some sunshine. Well it is supposed to be anyway. We are having an up and down Spring, more down than up really. I have only been in short sleeves once so far. I wish we could all just have 25c to 28c all year round dont you Sam?


Very damp, ugly morning here. It's so foggy, I can hardly see my car from the house! I don't know what happened to our nice weather that was in the forcast????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think your headache has travelled here Bonnie . Set of for the dentist this morning feeling a bit achy in the legs and muttering about the weather being miserable but thinking at least it's not raining well that soon changed
> By the time I got home I now have a headache , achy legs and back but I don't feel ill or anything so I'm hoping a couple of painkillers will get rid of everything


I hope you are feeling better soon. Maybe the ugly weather is contributing to the aches & pains


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Her pain has been going on several weeks now, as she's been busy getting things sorted since she moved house and back has played up on her.
> All the added stress of her niece and nephews kidney operations just added to it bigtime.


I know she's been worried about her niece and nephew. And the added stress of selling and moving had not helped.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A lost weekend for being able to get on here, but a lovely weekend. Pup lover (Dawn) took a personal day off work on Friday and I went down to pick her up and we headed for yarn shops on our way back up North to my house. The intent was for a de-stressing and a crafting weekend and to attend the Fiber Fest at Chicago Botanic Gardens on Saturday. The weather was spectacular and we found two very cute knit shops in two scenic river towns on our way back up north (Lockport & Downers Grover, IL). While we were roaming around Lockport, I got a call from our very own beloved Dreamweaver who was heading into town on Saturday! Dawn and I spent the rest of Friday doing some Christmas wreathes and learning the crocodile stitch and then went to the Fiber Fest on Saturday while Jynx and her husband went to Wrigley Field (home of the world series champs baseball team) to sign the commemorative wall for her Mom. We both ended up about 3:00 p.m. and Jynx and Gerry headed to our place for dinner and sleep-over (my house was a B & B for a wonderful weekend). Jynx and Gerry flew back home this morning and I drove Dawn 1/2 back to her place where her Mom picked her up. It was a fabulous weekend and I'm overwhelmed with ideas for quilting/weaving from the Fiber Fest, the beauty of the gardens this time of year, and the wonderful love of great friends. I'm so blessed.


What a wonderful weekend you all had!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> It has been a somewhat lazy weekend for me. Laundry, dishes, knitting were my biggest activities. After church today I got a text from my SIL who I went camping with a few weeks ago. Her brother had a heart attack yesterday and was air lifted from one hospital to another. He was in surgery most of today getting a heart valve replaced. He could certainly use some prayers right now. I believe he just turned 50 this year so not very old. He was camping with us a few weeks ago as well. This weekend he and his wife were at their cottage when he had the heart attack. She took him to the nearest hospital and then he was air lifted to a hospital that could help him. My brother and SIL are driving to the hospital with the mom to SIL and her brother. Her mother lives with my brother and SIL and I know she has to be very concerned right now. Ed is a very nice guy and I have known him for 40 years now. I hope everything goes well for him.


Saying prayers for Ed and family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can't believe it's Sunday already. Two more days then back to work.
> 
> ...


You have had a good trip home! Nice yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been able to read through the rest of last week's and then this week's TP. Welcome back to the helm, Sam. Glad to have you back where you belong and thanks to Kate for taking care of us so well. Love the recipes. I made stuffed shells for Friday night and then pork tenderloin for Saturday night. Yummy food and good friends.
> 
> KayeJo - so sorry to hear about your young friend and so glad that she has you. Mel, hope the "scared straight" helped with Gage and I agree that he may have some unresolved issues not yet talked about with the counselor and hope he's able to go back after this latest incident. Mrs.Corvette - hope you're home and feeling better. Glad that there aren 't blood clots and hope that they're able to find the cause and find something to help. Our DD is still have serious issues and although Croyns is the diagnosis, the medications aren't working sufficiently yet after nearly 9 mos. She had another colonoscopy last week and will have another MRI a week from this Tuesday, so prayers are still needed and very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Prayers for your DD.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a knitting question. I have some lovely 80% acrylic 20% wool super bulky yarn from LoveKnitting. Wonderful customer service and lovely products. I've finished a very long, bulky scarf for a friend in Montana. I steam blocked it with pins but I can't stop it rolling in from the sides. Pattern was c/o 12 stitches #19 needle, basically knit row one, row 2, k2 p3 k2 p3 k2, repeat rows 1 and 2 until long as you want.
I of course reversed the fiber content in my head to 80% wool and 20% acrylic. But I was wrong. 
Any idea how to stop the rolling in from the sides?
Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Bonnie, I won't be venturing far in the loan car, just upto work and round town. I don't need to drive at night so that's good.
> I have a lovely invitation to attend a high tea at a posh hotel in the city on Thursday. It's a baby shower for our adopted family. I'm being picked up so don't have to drive. It's from 11.30am-2pm looked it up online and wow it's going to be one very yummy experience. I feel like I need a big floral hat and floaty 1920s ensemble, it's got that kind of theme, with an old world dining room. Can't wait!


Oh that sounds fun! I'm looking forward to hearing about it. Hope you can sneak a couple of photos of it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, I hope your DD gets some answers soon, she's been sick too long. I'm glad to hear Jynx is doing well, great her & her DH could visit you.
> 
> Tami, hope the rib is better.
> 
> ...


Rib is much better today, and no headache again, so that's even better! I am at my second dr appointment waiting for the dr to come in. When finished here I will call the chiropractor and get in there.

Glad your headache has eased. I still can't print wirelessly from the laptop, and now, not from my phone. I can come with the sub cord to the laptop and printer if I need to. Hope you get some sunshine soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe he has developed super sight. Seeing not just round corners but across oceans.


Margaret, ???? Good one!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing energy sent your way.
Tami, so glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are feeling better soon. Maybe the ugly weather is contributing to the aches & pains


Took 2 tablets and was feeling ok till I took mishka out . It decided to rain again not that mishka cared . She spotted another dog way down the path and decided she was going to wait and say hello . Literally had to pull her up of the floor before she would move again . We are apparently forecast snow for the next couple of days so that should be fun anything should be better than grey and miserable


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Took 2 tablets and was feeling ok till I took mishka out . It decided to rain again not that mishka cared . She spotted another dog way down the path and decided she was going to wait and say hello . Literally had to pull her up of the floor before she would move again . We are apparently forecast snow for the next couple of days so that should be fun anything should be better than grey and miserable


Sonja Kardashian? I think not! You are much better company than any Kardashian I have ever heard of. The snow forecast apparently extends right down as far as my part of the world. I hope they have got it wrong! It has definitely turned colder here, but I am not ready for snow. We have only had the first frost in the last few days, so this is a very rapid change. :sm25:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful garden Fan. Is it fragrant also?


Yes the roses are fragrant so it's very nice out there with the perfume they give off.
As well as the roses there are geraniums, violas, and snapdragons for colour.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Took 2 tablets and was feeling ok till I took mishka out . It decided to rain again not that mishka cared . She spotted another dog way down the path and decided she was going to wait and say hello . Literally had to pull her up of the floor before she would move again . We are apparently forecast snow for the next couple of days so that should be fun anything should be better than grey and miserable


You are having a bad hair day aren't you?? :sm09: :sm09: 
Keep the snow up your way. We have had a grey day with a bitterly cold wind but no forecast of snow I don't think. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took 2 tablets and was feeling ok till I took mishka out . It decided to rain again not that mishka cared . She spotted another dog way down the path and decided she was going to wait and say hello . Literally had to pull her up of the floor before she would move again . We are apparently forecast snow for the next couple of days so that should be fun anything should be better than grey and miserable


She is one determined dog!

Lovely to see you Ms Kardashian!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sonja Kardashian? I think not! You are much better company than any Kardashian I have ever heard of. The snow forecast apparently extends right down as far as my part of the world. I hope they have got it wrong! It has definitely turned colder here, but I am not ready for snow. We have only had the first frost in the last few days, so this is a very rapid change. :sm25:


We have only had one frost too . It's been warmer than average temperatures for Autumn then the last two days have been cold and miserable all day long


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> You are having a bad hair day aren't you?? :sm09: :sm09:
> Keep the snow up your way. We have had a grey day with a bitterly cold wind but no forecast of snow I don't think. Hope you're feeling better soon.


What do you mean bad hair do I've just had it done ????
Why are hoods on coats so big . ? 
Think we should ask Kate to keep it all up in Scotland .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is one determined dog!
> 
> Lovely to see you Ms Kardashian!


She got called everything from a stubborn pudding to a good for nothing mule and completely ignored me 
I really need to sort that hood out but it does keep me warm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She got called everything from a stubborn pudding to a good for nothing mule and completely ignored me
> I really need to sort that hood out but it does keep me warm


She certainly has her ways!

I am sure the hood is great for winter!

BTW, I have now worked out that with the time change Sam will be starting us about 11am., my time Saturday morning. By which time hopefully the American Election will be done and dusted.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We have bells Trixie rings them learned in 2 days daisy is afraid of them and won't go near them lol



Poledra65 said:


> :sm02: Ryssa has bells she jingles most of the time, Gizmo comes and sits and looks at me and scrapes his nails on my leg. Buster does a fancy dance, literally, and Mocha just gets up and looks at me. lol I wish they'd all use the bells.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Mellie you can always share with us. I'm glad that Jodi did what she did that is not acceptable and it would be something that you need to let his counselor know about do he can be working on this with Gage. Glad that you are both ok

quote=gagesmom]Never did hear from them. Either of them. 
Gages behavior escalated tonight and the neighbor across the hall could heat us shouting and him carrying on. So I made him get his coat and shoes on and we went to Jodis. She was standing in the hall listening to it all. I was terrified she was going to call the police????????
Gage was screaming and yelling. Pushing and slapping. Not the first time it has happened.????
When we got to Jodis she had her friend who lives upstairs come down and they took Gage and put him in the car. Drove to the local police station and told him get out. They walked up to the door and she said I will take you jn to talk to an officer if you are going to do this to your mom. So needless to say I was worried as I didn't know where they were going. But I knew Jodi would do him no harm. Apparently he had the scare of a lifetime and I hope this behavior is stopped dead in its tracks tonight. Sorry all I prob didn't need to share this but I am still shaking. I fear that the neighbor will call child protective services or something on us.

I am going to go for now and try to sleep. Ttyt.????[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I have a knitting question. I have some lovely 80% acrylic 20% wool super bulky yarn from LoveKnitting. Wonderful customer service and lovely products. I've finished a very long, bulky scarf for a friend in Montana. I steam blocked it with pins but I can't stop it rolling in from the sides. Pattern was c/o 12 stitches #19 needle, basically knit row one, row 2, k2 p3 k2 p3 k2, repeat rows 1 and 2 until long as you want.
> I of course reversed the fiber content in my head to 80% wool and 20% acrylic. But I was wrong.
> Any idea how to stop the rolling in from the sides?
> Thank you.


Do you crochet? You could perhaps single crochet down each side.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you crochet? You could perhaps single crochet down each side.


Thank you, not I do not crochet. But I'll look up a single crochet down each side.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mindy I've heard of some folks crochet a border around the edges picking up stitches. Could you try that possibly? Edit: See Bonnie suggested the same thing right before I did. Hope it works!


MindyT said:


> I have a knitting question. I have some lovely 80% acrylic 20% wool super bulky yarn from LoveKnitting. Wonderful customer service and lovely products. I've finished a very long, bulky scarf for a friend in Montana. I steam blocked it with pins but I can't stop it rolling in from the sides. Pattern was c/o 12 stitches #19 needle, basically knit row one, row 2, k2 p3 k2 p3 k2, repeat rows 1 and 2 until long as you want.
> I of course reversed the fiber content in my head to 80% wool and 20% acrylic. But I was wrong.
> Any idea how to stop the rolling in from the sides?
> Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Pure + Simple Quilted Blankets from Pure Soho --- free pattern

https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/11/07/pure-simple-quilted-blankets/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Pure%20%2B%20Simple%20Quilted%20Blanket%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love pics of Mishka and love your sense of humor. You are WAY more down to earth and fun than any Kardashian.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love pics of Mishka and love your sense of humor. You are WAY more down to earth and fun than any Kardashian.


That's for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, shall try stubborn pudding on Maya.
Maya and I had our walk. Of course she found stick first thing, unfortunately my throwing skills lacking. I threw stick over barbed wire fence. She crawled through to get it. Safely, thank goodness. Then had to walk the fence a half mile back for her to get out safely. The absolute dumb thing is this fence only goes east/west half a mile and does not connect on any side. It was lovely, sunny, low 70's, no wind. Found egg the size of chicken egg but light off=white with some beige spotting. Only thing it could be around here is Snow goose but they dont breed here, or this time of year. Neither do hawks, or vultures. Maybe someone has different type chicken, but havent seen any and if coyote robbed nest he wouldnt have left egg. A conumdrum.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love pics of Mishka and love your sense of humor. You are WAY more down to earth and fun than any Kardashian.


Thank you Joy . What made me laugh is the dog had a cheek to go straight to the treat box and waited for a treat when we got back to the house :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy . What made me laugh is the dog had a cheek to go straight to the treat box and waited for a treat when we got back to the house :sm06:


 :sm24: Ringo is ever hopeful, too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, if you haven't started, I should have warned you, I found this very long for a cowl, it goes around your neck 3 times unless you want it very loose, not really good here if you want it for the cold. If I do it again, I will make it shorter & do more pattern repeats as it's quite narrow.


Thanks for the hint. Must be why I tangled the yarn while winding and didn't get time to start last night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Bonnie, I won't be venturing far in the loan car, just upto work and round town. I don't need to drive at night so that's good.
> I have a lovely invitation to attend a high tea at a posh hotel in the city on Thursday. It's a baby shower for our adopted family. I'm being picked up so don't have to drive. It's from 11.30am-2pm looked it up online and wow it's going to be one very yummy experience. I feel like I need a big floral hat and floaty 1920s ensemble, it's got that kind of theme, with an old world dining room. Can't wait!


Oh fun!! I hope you take pictures for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Rib is much better today, and no headache again, so that's even better! I am at my second dr appointment waiting for the dr to come in. When finished here I will call the chiropractor and get in there.
> 
> Glad your headache has eased. I still can't print wirelessly from the laptop, and now, not from my phone. I can come with the sub cord to the laptop and printer if I need to. Hope you get some sunshine soon.


Good you are feeling better. Hopefully your appointments all went well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is next to a window but I dont think thats it.... I was only in the bathroom 5 minutes yesterday and house was silent, he didnt bark and when I walked in he was just standing on table looking like..."omg I have done it again and I cant get down". Silly dog. I am keeping the chairs tipped onto table now so he cant get up there.
> 
> No squirrels in Australia by the way. LOL


LOL! Well, I guess he's just figured out he can climb? Silly Oscar!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you mean bad hair do I've just had it done ????
> Why are hoods on coats so big . ?
> Think we should ask Kate to keep it all up in Scotland .


No idea why hoods are always so big as to be useless. I can never see round them and they blow off and still let the cold in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I have a knitting question. I have some lovely 80% acrylic 20% wool super bulky yarn from LoveKnitting. Wonderful customer service and lovely products. I've finished a very long, bulky scarf for a friend in Montana. I steam blocked it with pins but I can't stop it rolling in from the sides. Pattern was c/o 12 stitches #19 needle, basically knit row one, row 2, k2 p3 k2 p3 k2, repeat rows 1 and 2 until long as you want.
> I of course reversed the fiber content in my head to 80% wool and 20% acrylic. But I was wrong.
> Any idea how to stop the rolling in from the sides?
> Thank you.


I would have though that the purl 3 that are knit on the next row, giving a bit of garter stitch would prevent the rolling, so I am hoping that someone else has helpful suggestions for you as I am clueless.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took 2 tablets and was feeling ok till I took mishka out . It decided to rain again not that mishka cared . She spotted another dog way down the path and decided she was going to wait and say hello . Literally had to pull her up of the floor before she would move again . We are apparently forecast snow for the next couple of days so that should be fun anything should be better than grey and miserable


Gray days are great if they only last for a day or two so I don't have to go anywhere or do anything but any longer just gets massively depressing. 
Silly Mishka, she's so pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is it an ongoing issue- or could you have an infection in the ear canal? (not the middle ear where they usually are?). If so the best treatment will be antibiotic drops- here would need to see the doctor and get a prescription. Maryanne got an ulcer in one of her canals once.
> 
> Edit- see you have seen doctors and sounds ongoing.


I've had it for a long time. Always thought it was swimmer's ear because it started when my DH and I were attending cardio program at the pool. I bought some drops for swimmer's ear but it didn't cure it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I would have though that the purl 3 that are knit on the next row, giving a bit of garter stitch would prevent the rolling, so I am hoping that someone else has helpful suggestions for you as I am clueless.


I didn't answer because I was surprised it rolled as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Guess I should get up and start my day. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Maya is ever hopeful too. Currently on diet, no human food!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We have bells Trixie rings them learned in 2 days daisy is afraid of them and won't go near them lol


Oh dear, that's not helpful at all. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, do you know if Pomeranians are messers?


I know your question was posed to Julie but I have had Poms for at least 40 years and my mom had them before I did. Once you've trained them where they are to go (at least the females), they're fine. I had a problem with the male. He was always cocking his leg. Once though, we had a mixed Pom and both DH and I were working. Came home to find that she had dug a hole in our mattress. We were not happy. :sm15:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea why hoods are always so big as to be useless. I can never see round them and they blow off and still let the cold in.


Mine on my old jacket was super huge too, after having been in Texas for so long, I thought it was just the style of the jacket, I was obviously wrong, they all seem to be huge nowadays.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good day everyone, here is my back yard garden for you who are sliding into winter. The roses are doing their thing nicely in our spring weather.


Just beautiful, Fan. I love roses. The place I live is called "The Rose City".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


Prayers on the way for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Maya is ever hopeful too. Currently on diet, no human food!


I don't mind giving Ringo vegetables, though! :sm24: Is her tummy expanding!?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It has been a somewhat lazy weekend for me. Laundry, dishes, knitting were my biggest activities. After church today I got a text from my SIL who I went camping with a few weeks ago. Her brother had a heart attack yesterday and was air lifted from one hospital to another. He was in surgery most of today getting a heart valve replaced. He could certainly use some prayers right now. I believe he just turned 50 this year so not very old. He was camping with us a few weeks ago as well. This weekend he and his wife were at their cottage when he had the heart attack. She took him to the nearest hospital and then he was air lifted to a hospital that could help him. My brother and SIL are driving to the hospital with the mom to SIL and her brother. Her mother lives with my brother and SIL and I know she has to be very concerned right now. Ed is a very nice guy and I have known him for 40 years now. I hope everything goes well for him.


I sure hope your SIL's brother's surgery went well. Doctors do marvellous things these days. Sending prayers for him too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It's a very windy day here so picked these before they blow to pieces.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can't believe it's Sunday already. Two more days then back to work.
> 
> ...


Very nice yarn. I see lots of knitting in your future.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think your headache has travelled here Bonnie . Set of for the dentist this morning feeling a bit achy in the legs and muttering about the weather being miserable but thinking at least it's not raining well that soon changed
> By the time I got home I now have a headache , achy legs and back but I don't feel ill or anything so I'm hoping a couple of painkillers will get rid of everything


Hope by now you are feeling much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a very windy day here so picked these before they blow to pieces.


They are so lovely! I agree about the wind, here! And we are supposed to cross on the Seacat to Waiheke Island in the Hauraki Gulf in the morning- could be an interesting trip- not sure how Catamarans handle windy conditions?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx is the strongest I've seen her in a very long time. I'm hopeful that things are on the upswing for her and the rest of her family. We sure did have a great time with lots of laughter. My DH and Jynx's DH (Gerry) are both into cars and other like interests so they get along great which is always a plus. Great times and some of my orphaned (yarn/no pattern Or pattern/no yarn) crafting items found new loving homes.


Good to get some news about Jynx. I've been missing her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Bonnie, I won't be venturing far in the loan car, just upto work and round town. I don't need to drive at night so that's good.
> I have a lovely invitation to attend a high tea at a posh hotel in the city on Thursday. It's a baby shower for our adopted family. I'm being picked up so don't have to drive. It's from 11.30am-2pm looked it up online and wow it's going to be one very yummy experience. I feel like I need a big floral hat and floaty 1920s ensemble, it's got that kind of theme, with an old world dining room. Can't wait!


Sounds like a pretty special shower. Enjoy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, healing energy sent your way.
> Tami, so glad you are feeling better.


Thank you. After the first two routine dr appointments, I got in to see the chiropractor and got my adjustment. I feel so much better! I know better than to let it go, but it started the week mom got so bad, and I either have not had time, or felt good enough that I didn't bother going. May have to go one more time for things to stay in place for awhile.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's for sure.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, shall try stubborn pudding on Maya.
> Maya and I had our walk. Of course she found stick first thing, unfortunately my throwing skills lacking. I threw stick over barbed wire fence. She crawled through to get it. Safely, thank goodness. Then had to walk the fence a half mile back for her to get out safely. The absolute dumb thing is this fence only goes east/west half a mile and does not connect on any side. It was lovely, sunny, low 70's, no wind. Found egg the size of chicken egg but light off=white with some beige spotting. Only thing it could be around here is Snow goose but they dont breed here, or this time of year. Neither do hawks, or vultures. Maybe someone has different type chicken, but havent seen any and if coyote robbed nest he wouldnt have left egg. A conumdrum.


Your throwing skills are the same as mine ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You have had your turn, now its our turn for some sunshine. Well it is supposed to be anyway. We are having an up and down Spring, more down than up really. I have only been in short sleeves once so far. I wish we could all just have 25c to 28c all year round dont you Sam?


Our weather is odd. Here it is Nov. 7th and the temperature today was 15..unbelievable for this time of year. I'll take more of this though, right straight through to March.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your throwing skills are the same as mine ????


Mine are much the same- I've always put it down to my poor eye-sight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took 2 tablets and was feeling ok till I took mishka out . It decided to rain again not that mishka cared . She spotted another dog way down the path and decided she was going to wait and say hello . Literally had to pull her up of the floor before she would move again . We are apparently forecast snow for the next couple of days so that should be fun anything should be better than grey and miserable


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She got called everything from a stubborn pudding to a good for nothing mule and completely ignored me
> I really need to sort that hood out but it does keep me warm


I've a friend with the same problem. For her, I pinned it shorter along the width of the collar, if that makes sense to you. I pinned it while she had it on. It kept it from falling over her face. I don't know if she ever stitched it in place or not! You could try doing that to see if it helps. If it does just hand stitch it so you don't get poked by the pins.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> No idea why hoods are always so big as to be useless. I can never see round them and they blow off and still let the cold in.


When it gets to cold I just put a woolly hat on instead


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a very windy day here so picked these before they blow to pieces.


Beautiful. I think I might plant one in my garden next spring.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy . What made me laugh is the dog had a cheek to go straight to the treat box and waited for a treat when we got back to the house :sm06:


Sounds like Kimber but I've been told since her training she's nit to get treats regularly????, but my friend says "what happens at grandmas, stays at grandmas????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good you are feeling better. Hopefully your appointments all went well.


They did. A1c, blood sugar average, is down one full point from last time. June I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea why hoods are always so big as to be useless. I can never see round them and they blow off and still let the cold in.


I agree, always huge. Most of the time I just take them off my coat if I can as they are so bulky.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our weather is odd. Here it is Nov. 7th and the temperature today was 15..unbelievable for this time of year. I'll take more of this though, right straight through to March.


Our temperature was 70 F!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I've a friend with the same problem. For her, I pinned it shorter along the width of the collar, if that makes sense to you. I pinned it while she had it on. It kept it from falling over her face. I don't know if she ever stitched it in place or not! You could try doing that to see if it helps. If it does just hand stitch it so you don't get poked by the pins.


That's exactly what I keep meaning to do , then I get home hang it up and forget about it , till I put it on again 
Must remember


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gray days are great if they only last for a day or two so I don't have to go anywhere or do anything but any longer just gets massively depressing.
> Silly Mishka, she's so pretty.


Yes, I sure couldn't live at the coast where it seems to be cloudy all winter. We may be cold but at least it's sunny. After the fog burned off, it's beautiful today. I spent most if the afternoon outside cleaning up flower beds that didn't get done before the snow. It's still very mucky around the yard but at least a few more jobs done. It got up to 9c/48 F so feels like summer again after the last month.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know your question was posed to Julie but I have had Poms for at least 40 years and my mom had them before I did. Once you've trained them where they are to go (at least the females), they're fine. I had a problem with the male. He was always cocking his leg. Once though, we had a mixed Pom and both DH and I were working. Came home to find that she had dug a hole in our mattress. We were not happy. :sm15:


Good grief, that's a bit extreme! Bet she wasn't left loose alone in the house again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a very windy day here so picked these before they blow to pieces.


What a gorgeous bouquet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are so lovely! I agree about the wind, here! And we are supposed to cross on the Seacat to Waiheke Island in the Hauraki Gulf in the morning- could be an interesting trip- not sure how Catamarans handle windy conditions?


Are you off in an adventure?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like Kimber but I've been told since her training she's nit to get treats regularly????, but my friend says "what happens at grandmas, stays at grandmas????????


I agree????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very sad. i think she missed a lot of life that way. however - we all grieve in our own way. --- sam



KateB said:


> After my dad died my mum said she got that she didn't want to go out, not because of being out, but because she would have to come back to an empty house. Poor girl.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your throwing skills are the same as mine ????


I'm glad I'm not the only one???? I threw one of Kimber toys, a ball attached to a rope, it's now on our roof????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, no, I meant Sonoma was in Northern California! But spell check didn't work. Thank you for pointing out error. I'm very familiar with that area as DD lives in Napa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 7 November '16

A pleasant day out - high 60's - a cloudless sky - bright sunshine. There is too much breeze for me to sit out on my porch - if it would lay it would be quite comfortable out on my porch.

Heidi's washer broke down so my washer and dryer has been having a workout since Friday. I didn't see the repair man today so I figure it will continue for a while. I don't mind - I'm just glad I have one for her to use. It was one thing I insisted on having -heidi thought she could just do my laundry for me. no no says me - just put in a stack unit. Pure luxury having a w/d in the bathroom.

Sweet Potato Fries

You'll be surprised at how much better homemade sweet potato fries are than their diner counterparts. Slightly crispy and creamy on the inside, these fries are worth the effort.

BY 2 PEOPLE
Serving Size: 2/3 cup
Prep: 15 mins
Bake: 20 mins 400°F 
Makes: 6 servings

Ingredients

4medium sweet potatoes, peeled (if desired)
2tablespoons olive oil
Salt
Ground black pepper
Snipped Italian (flat-leaf) fresh parsley(optional)

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Line two baking sheets with foil; set aside.

2. Cut sweet potatoes lengthwise into 1/2-inch strips.

3. Place sweet potatoes in a large bowl. Drizzle with oil; toss to coat.

4. Arrange sweet potatoes in a single layer on the prepared baking sheets.

5. Bake for 10 to 15 minutes.

6. Turn sweet potatoes. Bake for 10 to 15 minutes more or until lightly browned.

7. Season to taste with salt and pepper. If desired, sprinkle with parsley.

For extra flavor, sprinkle the sweet potatoes with 1 tablespoon sugar, 1 teaspoon ground cumin, and 1 teaspoon chili powder before baking as directed.

ICON: vegetarian, lower carb

Nutrition Facts (Sweet Potato Fries): Per serving: 115 kcal cal. - 5 g fat - (1 g sat. fat - 0 g polyunsaturated fat - 3 g monounsatured fat) - 0 mg chol. - 145 mg sodium - 17 g carb. - 3 g fiber - 4g sugar - 1 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/sweet-potato-fries/?utm_source=bhg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bhgdailyrecipe_110716&did=93161

Apple Sweet Rolls

I'm using my favourite sweet roll dough for this apple filled sweet roll recipe. 
I find that the sweetened condensed milk in this dough helps to stabilize the dough and keep it from shrinking down after it has been baked. The dough is tender and soft. Don't let apple season pass without making up a batch of these delicious rolls to share with family and friends.

Ingredients

Sweet Roll Yeast Dough:

1 1/2 cups warm water
2 tablespoons active dry yeast
3 eggs
1/2 cup very soft butter
1 cup sweetened condensed milk
1 teaspoon salt
6 1/2 - 7 cups flour

Apple Filling

6 cups peeled, quartered and sliced apples (be sure to use apples that keep their shape after being cooked)
2 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup sugar (taste after the apples have cooked and decide then if you want to add more sugar)
2 teaspoons minute tapioca
3/4 teaspoon cinnamon

Directions

1. In a large mixing bowl or the bowl of your kitchen machine, place warm water and yeast and allow to proof about 10 minutes.

2. Add the eggs, soft butter, sweetened condensed milk, and salt.

3. Stir in the flour until stirring becomes too difficult and then turn out onto a floured surface and add the remaining flour, 1/2 cup at a time until it is smooth and elastic. Alternately, use the dough hook according to your dough machine instructions.

4. Turn into a large greased bowl, turning to moisten with fat and cover with plastic wrap and a tea towel. Allow to rise until double in bulk, about an hour. While the dough rises, prepare the apple filling.

5. Melt butter in a large saucepan and add apples.

6. Add sugar and tapioca and stir to combine. Cook over medium-high heat until the apples are just tender and the sauce has thickened.

7. Remove from heat and bring to room temperature.

8. Roll dough into a 12 X 36 inch wide rectangle.

9. Transfer apple filling to the dough, spreading fairly evenly.

10. Roll up jelly roll style and divide into 36 rolls in three 9 X 13 parchment paper lined pans.

11. Cover with tea towels and allow to rise another hour.

12. Bake at 350 about 20 minutes, until the tops are golden brown. Cool 10 minutes while making glaze.

13. Drizzle with glaze and serve.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/apple-sweet-rolls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Gervase Markham's "Biscuit Bread" (1615)

This Seventeenth-Century Cake Is the Ancestor of the Cakes We Love Today

Yield: Serves 16-20

Ingredients

1 pound all-purpose flour
1 pound granulated sugar
8 eggs
4 egg yolks
1/2 ounce aniseeds
1/2 ounce coriander seeds, roughly ground

Instructions

1. Generously grease your pan(s).

NOTE: I used a 4"-deep, 9" round cake pan, but two smaller tins would work. (Just don't fill the tin(s) more than 3/4 of the way full - this beast of a cake/bread needs ample room to rise!)

2. Add the flour and sugar to a large mixing bowl and stir until thoroughly combined.

3. In a larger bowl, whisk eggs and yolks until smooth.

4. Gradually add the flour mixture to the eggs, stirring all the while. The resulting batter will be fairly stiff.

5. Beat the batter until smooth and visibly increased in size.

NOTE: (Full disclosure: Markham states that this "will take very near an hour's beating." My 21st-century desk-job arms definitely weren't up to the task, so I enlisted the service of a stand mixer. I like to think that this adds to the authenticity of the baking experience, for Markham's "English hus-wife" - wealthy enough to be literate and to expend an entire pound of sugar in a single recipe - would surely have foisted this job off on a servant. I used the "stir" setting for a full hour so that I could watch how the batter changed, but 15 to 20 minutes on your mixer's medium setting should do the trick.)

6. While the batter is mixing, preheat your oven to 350 F.

NOTE: Baking temperatures were necessarily rougher and more relative back in the days of beehive ovens heated by fire, and the original recipe says only to bake the cake "in an oven." Super helpful,

Gervase. I found that the 350 F worked well for the long, slow bake needed to cook the batter all the way through without burning the top.

7. Mix in aniseeds and ground coriander.

8. Pour the batter into the prepared cake tin(s) and bake until a cake tester inserted into the center of the loaf comes out clean and the loaf has roughly doubled in size. When a single large tin is used, the bake time is about 1 1/2 hours.

9. Remove from oven and allow pan to cool for about 30 minutes before turning out your cake.

10. When cake is completely cool, slice into slim wedges and serve with tart fruit or jam.

http://www.cupcakeproject.com/2016/11/this-seventeenth-century-cake-is-the-ancestor-of-the-cakes-we-love-today.html

Raspberry Streusel Cream Cheese Coffee Cake

Meet your new favorite coffee cake recipe. Raspberry Streusel Cream Cheese Coffee Cake is moist and tender with a ribbon of cream cheese and fresh raspberries running through it. And, let's just admit it right here and right now, anything with a thick, buttery streusel topping is the best!

Author: Paula Jones
Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 40 mins
Total time: 55 mins
Serves: 10

Ingredients

FOR THE FILLING
8 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
¼ cup granulated sugar
1 egg white
1 cup fresh raspberries, washed and drained

FOR THE CAKE
1 and ½ cups Bob's Red Mill all-purpose organic flour
½ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
5 and ½ tablespoons butter*, at room temperature
½ cup granulated sugar
1 egg
1 egg yolk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
¾ cup sour cream or Greek yogurt

FOR THE STREUSEL
⅓ cup granulated sugar
½ cup Bob's Red Mill Organic All-Purpose Flour
3 tablespoons butter, cold and cut into cubes

Instructions

NOTE: Preheat oven to 250 degrees F. Grease a 8 or 9-inch springform pan with solid vegetable shortening or non-stick baking spray. I also like to line the bottom with parchment paper.

MAKE FILLING

1. Mix together the cream cheese and ¼ cup sugar.

2. Blend until creamy on medium-low speed. Add egg white and mix until just combined and silky. Set aside mixture.

MAKE CAKE

1. In a bowl, combine flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Set aside.

2. In the bowl of a mixer combine butter and ½ cup sugar on low speed.

3. Add vanilla, egg, and egg yolk and blend.

4. Slowly mix in the flour mixture alternating with the sour cream.

5. Spoon the batter into he prepared pan and smooth top.

6. Carefully the cream cheese filling over the top. Smooth evenly.

7. Place the raspberries onto the cream cheese filling.

STREUSEL

1. Combine flour, sugar, and butter in a bowl.

2. Work ingredients together with a fork or pastry cutter until mixture resembles wet sand.

3. Spread mixture over raspberries.

4. Bake for 40 to 45 minutes at 350 degrees F.

5. Test cake by inserting a wooden pick into the center of cake. The cake is done when it comes out clean or with dry crumbs.

6. Cool on a wire rack. After 5 minutes, run a thin knife around the cake edge and loosen the springform ring.

7. Store in the refrigerator up to 5 days.

NOTE: BE SURE TO SCROLL DOWN TO READ MY TIPS & SUBSTITUTIONS FOR THIS RECIPE.
Note: *salted or unsalted, I use salted in my recipes

Raspberry Streusel Cream Cheese Coffee Cake Tips

1. You can use light brown sugar instead of granulated sugar in the streusel.

2. Secondly, you can use either salted or unsalted butter in this recipe. I always use salted.

3. To line the bottom of the pan with parchment paper, I simply sit the pan on the paper, mark a circle with a pencil. Next, all you need to do it cut out the circle and place it in the bottom of the pan. I spray the paper with non-stick spray as well.

4. In addition, always make sure your eggs are at room temperature when baking. They will rise better this way.

5. Finally, cream cheese is much easier to work into recipes and when it is at room temperature. And no one wants lumps in their velvety bite of cream cheese!

http://www.callmepmc.com/raspberry-streusel-cream-cheese-coffee-cake/

Lettuce Wedge Salad

With so much choice in greens today, I tend to mostly use dark leafy greens for my salads, but here we have a refreshing salad using iceberg lettuce with an easy Thousand Island dressing. It makes a nice appetizer.

Ingredients for four servings:

1 head lettuce, cut into quarter wedges
2 - 3 chopped tomatoes
3 Tbsp crumbled bacon pieces
2 Tbsp chopped chives

Dressing:

1/2 cup light mayonnaise
2 Tbsp red pepper or hot pepper (hamburger) relish
2 Tbsp ketchup

Directions

1. Mix dressing ingredients according to personal taste (less or more of each ingredient) and divide over lettuce wedges.

2. Top with tomatoes, bacon and chives.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/lettuce-wedge-salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

well - this is the lot for today. i do hope someone tries the 300 year old cake - sounds really good. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha wrote:
Our weather is odd. Here it is Nov. 7th and the temperature today was 15..unbelievable for this time of year. I'll take more of this though, right straight through to March.


Our temperature was 70 F!!!

15C is about 60F


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one???? I threw one of Kimber toys, a ball attached to a rope, it's now on our roof????


We have some soft sponge balls in the house and my throwing is amazingly accurate when husband says "go on take a free shot "????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely roses fan. it will be quite a while before we have anything like that growing. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good day everyone, here is my back yard garden for you who are sliding into winter. The roses are doing their thing nicely in our spring weather.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> budasha wrote:
> Our weather is odd. Here it is Nov. 7th and the temperature today was 15..unbelievable for this time of year. I'll take more of this though, right straight through to March.
> 
> Our temperature was 70 F!!!
> ...


You are 10 c higher than us Bonnie . The highest we are going to get all week is 5c and down to 0 at night


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and tons of healing energy zooming her way. ---sam



Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you off in an adventure?


An outing for the Seniors Club, Bonnie. I intend to take my camera.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks re the roses. The wind is very strong outside today and not exactly warm either.
The lounge is smelling very fragrant and lovely. The scent of roses is just the best!
Will take photos at the high tea party on Thursday, really looking forward to it with the girls.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 7 November '16
> 
> A pleasant day out - high 60's - a cloudless sky - bright sunshine. There is too much breeze for me to sit out on my porch - if it would lay it would be quite comfortable out on my porch.
> 
> ...


Sam, you really are an enabler????????. I bought some apple rolls at. A bakery in North Battleford the day DH had his doctors appt. & they were really good so I'll have to try to make these. &Rasberry cream cheese cake, yum. I love sweet potatoe fries, I think I'll make some for supper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An outing for the Seniors Club, Bonnie. I intend to take my camera.


Have fun


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 7 November '16
> 
> A pleasant day out - high 60's - a cloudless sky - bright sunshine. There is too much breeze for me to sit out on my porch - if it would lay it would be quite comfortable out on my porch.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of the Raspberry one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have fun


I hope to!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our temperature was 70 F!!!


I should have converted it to F. about 52F


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, that's a bit extreme! Bet she wasn't left loose alone in the house again


No she wasn't and she also liked to chew my high heels. We found a good home for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finished these socks last night, would have looked better without the stripes but DB won't care as long as they are warm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> An outing for the Seniors Club, Bonnie. I intend to take my camera.


Have a nice time julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you folks re the roses. The wind is very strong outside today and not exactly warm either.
> The lounge is smelling very fragrant and lovely. The scent of roses is just the best!
> Will take photos at the high tea party on Thursday, really looking forward to it with the girls.


Hope you have a lovely time with the girls Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished these socks last night, would have looked better without the stripes but DB won't care as long as they are warm


They look warm and cosy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do you mean bad hair do I've just had it done ????
> Why are hoods on coats so big . ?
> Think we should ask Kate to keep it all up in Scotland .


Not on your life, if I'm going to get it I'm sharing!! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have a nice time julie


Thank you, Sonja, I love going out on the water! We are going to a Vineyard, which is reputed to have very good views, and to the RSA Restaurant - Red Poppy for lunch- they are supposed to do a good meal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 7 November '16
> 
> A pleasant day out - high 60's - a cloudless sky - bright sunshine. There is too much breeze for me to sit out on my porch - if it would lay it would be quite comfortable out on my porch.
> 
> ...


Sweet potato fries are the absolute best. I'm going to pass on the 300 year old cake but might just try the raspberry streusel. Sounds good and raspberries are available here. I'll bet Heidi was happy too that you have a washer. Too bad about hers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished these socks last night, would have looked better without the stripes but DB won't care as long as they are warm


These are for the DB who suffers from cold feet?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> budasha wrote:
> Our weather is odd. Here it is Nov. 7th and the temperature today was 15..unbelievable for this time of year. I'll take more of this though, right straight through to March.
> 
> Our temperature was 70 F!!!
> ...


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, shall try stubborn pudding on Maya.
> Maya and I had our walk. Of course she found stick first thing, unfortunately my throwing skills lacking. I threw stick over barbed wire fence. She crawled through to get it. Safely, thank goodness. Then had to walk the fence a half mile back for her to get out safely. The absolute dumb thing is this fence only goes east/west half a mile and does not connect on any side. It was lovely, sunny, low 70's, no wind. Found egg the size of chicken egg but light off=white with some beige spotting. Only thing it could be around here is Snow goose but they dont breed here, or this time of year. Neither do hawks, or vultures. Maybe someone has different type chicken, but havent seen any and if coyote robbed nest he wouldnt have left egg. A conumdrum.


Snake? :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished these socks last night, would have looked better without the stripes but DB won't care as long as they are warm


Nice socks. The stripes look fine to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

For my U.S. friends, I'll be thinking of you as you go to vote tomorrow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> For my U.S. friends, I'll be thinking of you as you go to vote tomorrow.


Ditto!????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the world will all be hanging on the outcome of this election.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you so much. 
Tami, yeah! Do treat yourself to second chiropractor appt. You are worth it, as is feeling good worth it.
Fan, lovely roses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We were talking of contortionist pets- I think this one is pretty good- showed up on facebook from OntheWingsofaDove, whom I see only there now-a-days, not at the Tea Party.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad I'm not alone with my throwing skills.????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, ????, good one. Not snake eggs. Unfortunately rattlers are born live and armed with venom!
Bonnie, I'll bet DB will love them. I have cold extremities too. 
Sam, I'd want my own washer/dryer also. Independent cuss. But glad Heidi can use yours.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, have fun tomorrow. Catamarans are pretty stable with double hull.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, have fun tomorrow. Catamarans are pretty stable with double hull.


I imagine they may pitch a bit! I like a good blow at sea- find it quite exhilarating.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you I'm looking at beginning crochet now!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful roses, my favorite flower. Julie, sounds like you will have a wonderful time. Hope you will be safe and not get seasick. Sam, thanks for the recipes. I will try the sweet potato fries and the streusel. Both sound great for Sunday dinner.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are so delicate and beautiful! I can almost smell them. ????


Fan said:


> It's a very windy day here so picked these before they blow to pieces.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Warm looking socks; I kind of like the stripe . ????


Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished these socks last night, would have looked better without the stripes but DB won't care as long as they are warm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely time it sounds like you will be having. Do hope you remember to take some pictures to share. Also hope the water crossing is smooth for you.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja, I love going out on the water! We are going to a Vineyard, which is reputed to have very good views, and to the RSA Restaurant - Red Poppy for lunch- they are supposed to do a good meal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with you Julie. I'm so glad I did the early voting. Sick and tired of the nastiness of this election and just pray that God will be with whomever wins.


Lurker 2 said:


> I think the world will all be hanging on the outcome of this election.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny! Gracie was lying just like that the other night only asleep and she slid right off onto her head. Didn't get hurt thank goodness but it was so funny. And yes, that is Alice's head next to Gracie on the left. 


Lurker 2 said:


> We were talking of contortionist pets- I think this one is pretty good- showed up on facebook from OntheWingsofaDove, whom I see only there now-a-days, not at the Tea Party.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful roses, my favorite flower. Julie, sounds like you will have a wonderful time. Hope you will be safe and not get seasick. Sam, thanks for the recipes. I will try the sweet potato fries and the streusel. Both sound great for Sunday dinner.


Very unlikely, Joyce, I've come through some major cyclones without the slightest queasiness- the only time I was sick at sea it was like a mill-pond and it turned out to be food poisoning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a lovely time it sounds like you will be having. Do hope you remember to take some pictures to share. Also hope the water crossing is smooth for you.


I think it unlikely the wind will abate much- but I'm not worried about that- they tend to drive the Cats very fast so they are right up high- with the hulls well above the water level.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree with you Julie. I'm so glad I did the early voting. Sick and tired of the nastiness of this election and just pray that God will be with whomever wins.


They seem to think we may have some sort of result by morning, our time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Gracie was lying just like that the other night only asleep and she slid right off onto her head. Didn't get hurt thank goodness but it was so funny. And yes, that is Alice's head next to Gracie on the left.


LOL! and Gracie and Alice will eventually be much of a size! How is Gracie catching onto the 'house rules'?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is really picking things up quickly. Already will most of the time go out the doggie door to do her business and if any of the others are going out often she will follow them. I was concerned about feeding them at the same time and it has gone very smoothly. Alice and Gracie pretty much seem to respect each others bowls as well as Sydney. The little dogs (Truman, Mario, and Molly) rarely come into the kitchen when they others are eating so their food bowl isn't an issue at all. Gracie also is learning "NO" pretty quickly too. She seems to be a pretty intelligent baby. Right now she is stretched out on the sofa with her head up on the arm rest just down from Brantley and Alice is curled up next to me. Mario is on the top of the back of Brantley's sofa and Molly on the far end from me. I think Sydney is in Hannah's room and Truman most likely is in my bedroom on a dog bed in there.


Lurker 2 said:


> LOL! and Gracie and Alice will eventually be much of a size! How is Gracie catching onto the 'house rules'?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I need to go work on the shark blanket....only about 8 inches before I can join it in the round. Lordy that will be a milestone it has seemed to take so much time. TTYL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's exactly what I keep meaning to do , then I get home hang it up and forget about it , till I put it on again
> Must remember


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely roses fan. it will be quite a while before we have anything like that growing. --- sam


We still have a few roses in bloom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An outing for the Seniors Club, Bonnie. I intend to take my camera.


Enjoy your day out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I should have converted it to F. about 52F


If it isn't converted, I just do the rough calculation of double it and add 30! Close enough for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished these socks last night, would have looked better without the stripes but DB won't care as long as they are warm


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not on your life, if I'm going to get it I'm sharing!! :sm09:


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> For my U.S. friends, I'll be thinking of you as you go to vote tomorrow.


Thanks. I'm not looking forward to it. But I am looking forward to no more political commercials on tv.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, thank you so much.
> Tami, yeah! Do treat yourself to second chiropractor appt. You are worth it, as is feeling good worth it.
> Fan, lovely roses.


I will probably go again on Friday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, have fun tomorrow. Catamarans are pretty stable with double hull.


I wish you a lovely day tomorrow/today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Gracie was lying just like that the other night only asleep and she slid right off onto her head. Didn't get hurt thank goodness but it was so funny. And yes, that is Alice's head next to Gracie on the left.


Now that is cute. Candy thinks so too. She's sitting here staring at the screen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is really picking things up quickly. Already will most of the time go out the doggie door to do her business and if any of the others are going out often she will follow them. I was concerned about feeding them at the same time and it has gone very smoothly. Alice and Gracie pretty much seem to respect each others bowls as well as Sydney. The little dogs (Truman, Mario, and Molly) rarely come into the kitchen when they others are eating so their food bowl isn't an issue at all. Gracie also is learning "NO" pretty quickly too. She seems to be a pretty intelligent baby. Right now she is stretched out on the sofa with her head up on the arm rest just down from Brantley and Alice is curled up next to me. Mario is on the top of the back of Brantley's sofa and Molly on the far end from me. I think Sydney is in Hannah's room and Truman most likely is in my bedroom on a dog bed in there.


Which is all really great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Enjoy your day out!


My brother who usually is aware of these things thinks the wind will be less tomorrow. Thanks, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wish you a lovely day tomorrow/today.


Thank you, Liz, it will be tomorrow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are for the DB who suffers from cold feet?


Yes he told me at Thanksgiving he's worn out all I've made for him


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the world will all be hanging on the outcome of this election.


For sure. Scary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine they may pitch a bit! I like a good blow at sea- find it quite exhilarating.


????????not me,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Gracie was lying just like that the other night only asleep and she slid right off onto her head. Didn't get hurt thank goodness but it was so funny. And yes, that is Alice's head next to Gracie on the left.


????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes he told me at Thanksgiving he's worn out all I've made for him


Oh of course, your Thanksgiving was quite recent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> For sure. Scary


Not much longer now, and we should have some idea of what we confront.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????not me,


The sea is in my blood- as one of Highland stock!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is really picking things up quickly. Already will most of the time go out the doggie door to do her business and if any of the others are going out often she will follow them. I was concerned about feeding them at the same time and it has gone very smoothly. Alice and Gracie pretty much seem to respect each others bowls as well as Sydney. The little dogs (Truman, Mario, and Molly) rarely come into the kitchen when they others are eating so their food bowl isn't an issue at all. Gracie also is learning "NO" pretty quickly too. She seems to be a pretty intelligent baby. Right now she is stretched out on the sofa with her head up on the arm rest just down from Brantley and Alice is curled up next to me. Mario is on the top of the back of Brantley's sofa and Molly on the far end from me. I think Sydney is in Hannah's room and Truman most likely is in my bedroom on a dog bed in there.


Most likely the other dogs are also training her, which helps you a lot! I told my aunt if she was going to get another dog, to get it before Abbey died. She wasn't going to get another. Now she's wishing she had done it while Abbey was here to help train Maddy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother who usually is aware of these things thinks the wind will be less tomorrow. Thanks, Tami!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, good.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Karate went well tonight. Greg showed up which was a bonus. I didn't know if he would. 

Greg and I did have a talk about Gages behavior the other night and I am to call him if Gage gets like that again. He will come and pick up Gages game system and games and take them to his house. 

I am tired tonight and I am going to read a bit before bed. Have my volunteer hour tomorrow and the follow up appointment with my doctor tomorrow from when she upped my meds and gave me the pill for sleeping. 

Going to go and I will see you tomorrow ☺ ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, so glad Greg is being supportive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well tonight. Greg showed up which was a bonus. I didn't know if he would.
> 
> Greg and I did have a talk about Gages behavior the other night and I am to call him if Gage gets like that again. He will come and pick up Gages game system and games and take them to his house.
> 
> ...


That is great Greg is standing by you- long may this last!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just found this on Facebook- well within my means I reckon, although I would not cook it in the foil.
Cheesy potatoes with bacon:
Ingredients:
3 large potatoes, sliced
1/4 pound of bacon, chopped
1 cup thinly sliced onion
2-3 cloves sliced garlic
1 teaspoon salt (or to taste)
1 teaspoon pepper (or to taste)
3 tablespoons butter
2 cups cheddar cheese
1 to 2 tablespoons sliced green onions
Directions:
1. Line your slow cooker with tin foil to keep your ingredients from sticking to the dish (and creating a cleanup nightmare). Alternatively, spray your slow cooker insert with non-stick spray. 
2. Lay a thin layer of potatoes on the bottom of the slow cooker. 
3. Add a few slices of garlic on top of your potatoes followed by a layer of onions and a bit of salt and pepper. 
4. Continue layering your potatoes, garlic and onions until your main ingredients are all in the slow cooker. 
5. Next, top the potatoes and onions with your chopped bacon. You can add the bacon into the slow cooker raw, or crisp it up beforehand. It works either way. 
6. Top the entire dish off with one cup of cheese and then butter on top of the cheese. 
7. Cover the entire dish with a layer of foil. The foil will keep steam close to the potatoes so they cook faster. 
8. Cook on high for 4 hours or low for 8 to 10 hours. 
9. After removing the foil, and checking to make sure the potatoes are cooked, add a cup of cheese on top of your dish and finish it off with slices of green onions. Cover and leave on low for 15 minutes or until the last layer of cheese is nicely melted.
This combination of cheese, potatoes and bacon will have your family and friends scrambling for seconds.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew told me that my Christmas gift might be late so he would wrap a different gift to hold its spot. I started laughing at the thought of getting a gift to hold the spot of the actual gift. Matthew has such a thoughtful heart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


The yarn bowl is superb- I am curious to know what the flat 'tile' is to be for?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well tonight. Greg showed up which was a bonus. I didn't know if he would.
> 
> Greg and I did have a talk about Gages behavior the other night and I am to call him if Gage gets like that again. He will come and pick up Gages game system and games and take them to his house.
> 
> ...


Glad that Greg is supportive. We love you and wish you and Gage the best.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yarn bowl is superb- I am curious to know what the flat 'tile' is to be for?


Just a tile that he made. I think he likes to learn by experimenting. I am glad that he enjoys the class and is quite helpful while he is there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a tile that he made. I think he likes to learn by experimenting. I am glad that he enjoys the class and is quite helpful while he is there.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's a very windy day here so picked these before they blow to pieces.


Those are so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. After the first two routine dr appointments, I got in to see the chiropractor and got my adjustment. I feel so much better! I know better than to let it go, but it started the week mom got so bad, and I either have not had time, or felt good enough that I didn't bother going. May have to go one more time for things to stay in place for awhile.


Glad that you are back in alignment, hopefully it will stay for awhile.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yarn bowl is superb- I am curious to know what the flat 'tile' is to be for?


Thanks for the compliment. I will let Matthew know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like Kimber but I've been told since her training she's nit to get treats regularly????, but my friend says "what happens at grandmas, stays at grandmas????????


I agree, grandma's are supposed to spoil the grands, nothing saying it has to be two legged.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one???? I threw one of Kimber toys, a ball attached to a rope, it's now on our roof????


 :sm12: I've done that a time or three.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 7 November '16
> 
> A pleasant day out - high 60's - a cloudless sky - bright sunshine. There is too much breeze for me to sit out on my porch - if it would lay it would be quite comfortable out on my porch.
> 
> ...


I hope that Heidi is able to get her washer fixed fairly easily and doesn't need a whole new one, it's great that you have your own, it's nice to just do your laundry when you want, not when someone else gets to doing it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope to!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished these socks last night, would have looked better without the stripes but DB won't care as long as they are warm


I think they look great and as long as they're warm, it's all good either way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not on your life, if I'm going to get it I'm sharing!! :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> For my U.S. friends, I'll be thinking of you as you go to vote tomorrow.


Thank you, I'm just hoping that we all survive it fairly unscathed, either way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We were talking of contortionist pets- I think this one is pretty good- showed up on facebook from OntheWingsofaDove, whom I see only there now-a-days, not at the Tea Party.


lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree with you Julie. I'm so glad I did the early voting. Sick and tired of the nastiness of this election and just pray that God will be with whomever wins.


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew told me that my Christmas gift might be late so he would wrap a different gift to hold its spot. I started laughing at the thought of getting a gift to hold the spot of the actual gift. Matthew has such a thoughtful heart.


 :sm02: :sm24: Like wrapping a knitted gift still on the needles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad that you are back in alignment, hopefully it will stay for awhile.


Thank you. Me, too! I will probably go back for one more adjustment. I was a good girl and didn't do anything I shouldn't have to make it go back out right away, so should be good, but sometimes when I let it go for so long, I need one more to get it really stay in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Gracie was lying just like that the other night only asleep and she slid right off onto her head. Didn't get hurt thank goodness but it was so funny. And yes, that is Alice's head next to Gracie on the left.


Awe, they are so cute, good thing you have a sofa, a recliner would get rather crowded. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well tonight. Greg showed up which was a bonus. I didn't know if he would.
> 
> Greg and I did have a talk about Gages behavior the other night and I am to call him if Gage gets like that again. He will come and pick up Gages game system and games and take them to his house.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that Greg is on the same page with you, it's always helpful when both parents are in agreement on behavior and discipline.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


Just beautiful, Matthews skills just keep building in leaps and bounds. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew told me that my Christmas gift might be late so he would wrap a different gift to hold its spot. I started laughing at the thought of getting a gift to hold the spot of the actual gift. Matthew has such a thoughtful heart.


That's so sweet!! Funny too, but definitely sweet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Me, too! I will probably go back for one more adjustment. I was a good girl and didn't do anything I shouldn't have to make it go back out right away, so should be good, but sometimes when I let it go for so long, I need one more to get it really stay in.


It takes a bit sometimes to get the muscles to hold everything where it's supposed to be, so one more is a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, love Matthew's pottery and thoughtful heart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on Facebook- well within my means I reckon, although I would not cook it in the foil.
> Cheesy potatoes with bacon:
> Ingredients:
> 3 large potatoes, sliced
> ...


Sounds good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


Lovely bowls.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew told me that my Christmas gift might be late so he would wrap a different gift to hold its spot. I started laughing at the thought of getting a gift to hold the spot of the actual gift. Matthew has such a thoughtful heart.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I hope Heidi can get her washer fixed soon, such a pain without one. Hope they don't tell her like me, to throw it out???? I wish things would be made to last like they used to.

Melody, I'm glad Greg will stand behind you when Gage acts up. Did you call the counsellor today?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all!
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> For my U.S. friends, I'll be thinking of you as you go to vote tomorrow.


Thank you. Sadly, we need all the thoughts and prayers we can get.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MindyT said:


> Thank you I'm looking at beginning crochet now!


Welcome to the club ???? A few of us started to learn to crochet this year . I quite enjoy it now . Although my preference is still to knit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Not on your life, if I'm going to get it I'm sharing!! :sm09:


If you must share send the good stuff . I don't mind proper snow but I hate the wet sloppy sleet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Gracie was lying just like that the other night only asleep and she slid right off onto her head. Didn't get hurt thank goodness but it was so funny. And yes, that is Alice's head next to Gracie on the left.


That's exactly how mishka sleeps . How do they do that with the paws stuck up in the air :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The sea is in my blood- as one of Highland stock!


Must be in mine too . I came to visit my sister when I was 13 by ferry and it hit a really bad storm in the North Sea , was blown of course and 8 hours late . It managed to limp into a dock at hull instead of Newcastle . There was people queuing everywhere to get to the bathrooms being sick . Me I slept through it .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


They are beautiful . Well done Mathew .

The gift to hold a spot made me laugh to Mary . Wonder what Your gift will be . No doubt something wonderful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I will let Matthew know.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds good


I reckon so! Hoping to buy some bacon for it, on Tuesday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Must be in mine too . I came to visit my sister when I was 13 by ferry and it hit a really bad storm in the North Sea , was blown of course and 8 hours late . It managed to limp into a dock at hull instead of Newcastle . There was people queuing everywhere to get to the bathrooms being sick . Me I slept through it .


When I was 15 and visiting Fiji, the two younger children and I went to Ovalau- an Island off the coast which has the old colonial capital, Levuka, which at that time (1962) was a Leper Colony. The boat was a real old tub- smelly as, and people were moaning and groaning, all over the boat- but JD (yours truly) was absolutely fine- mind you I stayed on deck where the air was fresher!

Possibly your Viking Heritage, Sonja!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They did. A1c, blood sugar average, is down one full point from last time. June I think.


Well thats good news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not on your life, if I'm going to get it I'm sharing!! :sm09:


Becuase you really are generous at heart and so must share


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja, I love going out on the water! We are going to a Vineyard, which is reputed to have very good views, and to the RSA Restaurant - Red Poppy for lunch- they are supposed to do a good meal.


Hope you have a lovely day- sounds like a good trip. Being out on the water is wonderful isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, have fun tomorrow. Catamarans are pretty stable with double hull.


Thats what I was going to say- but then decided that I was going only by the double hull and actually know nothing about boats so I may have been going to come out with a load of rubbish!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Most likely the other dogs are also training her, which helps you a lot! I told my aunt if she was going to get another dog, to get it before Abbey died. She wasn't going to get another. Now she's wishing she had done it while Abbey was here to help train Maddy!


Sounds like my two children. Vicky (the younger one) showed the older one what to do! Vicky saw me trying to teach her older sister.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


His pottery work is so good as well- and can see that improving as well like his drawing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


Fantastic work again Matthew, as always! Beautiful pieces, someone is going to get a wonderful gift.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm12: I've done that a time or three.


I haven't thrown anything on the roof- can't throw that high!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well tonight. Greg showed up which was a bonus. I didn't know if he would.
> 
> Greg and I did have a talk about Gages behavior the other night and I am to call him if Gage gets like that again. He will come and pick up Gages game system and games and take them to his house.
> 
> ...


Support from Greg is so important- GAge needs to know you are both on the same path as far as acceptable behaviour goes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very damp, ugly morning here. It's so foggy, I can hardly see my car from the house! I don't know what happened to our nice weather that was in the forcast????


 :sm19: :sm13:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was 15 and visiting Fiji, the two younger children and I went to Ovalau- an Island off the coast which has the old colonial capital, Levuka, which at that time (1962) was a Leper Colony. The boat was a real old tub- smelly as, and people were moaning and groaning, all over the boat- but JD (yours truly) was absolutely fine- mind you I stayed on deck where the air was fresher!
> 
> Possibly your Viking Heritage, Sonja!


I have only once been seasick and that was on a ferry crossing to France, in very rough seas. It was a four hour crossing and for about the first three hours, I was fine, watching people all around me being sick and suffering terrible nausea, but sharing none of their discomfort. Then, suddenly, it hit me - let's just say, it was as well that the newspaper I had been reading was still in front of me, otherwise, things would have been very messy! At that point, if I had been given the choice between instant death and waiting an hour until I felt better, sudden oblivion would have won! Within the half hour, we were in calmer seas, and I recovered as quickly as I had succumbed! It didn't put me off boats, but I know what a miserable thing seasickness can be!
:sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Took 2 tablets and was feeling ok till I took mishka out . It decided to rain again not that mishka cared . She spotted another dog way down the path and decided she was going to wait and say hello . Literally had to pull her up of the floor before she would move again . We are apparently forecast snow for the next couple of days so that should be fun anything should be better than grey and miserable


Golly, cold enough to snow already! I hope you are feeling better now. Cool photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well, I guess he's just figured out he can climb? Silly Oscar!!


mmm. It seems so. :sm19: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I know your question was posed to Julie but I have had Poms for at least 40 years and my mom had them before I did. Once you've trained them where they are to go (at least the females), they're fine. I had a problem with the male. He was always cocking his leg. Once though, we had a mixed Pom and both DH and I were working. Came home to find that she had dug a hole in our mattress. We were not happy. :sm15:


 :sm06: Jeepers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you have a lovely day- sounds like a good trip. Being out on the water is wonderful isn't it?


Thanks Margaret!
I'll be taking that hat I bought in Goulburn (at the Lilac Festival, when we met for the mini KAP) because I have never found a sun-block that didn't cause the most awful itchy rash, I plan on being on the bottom deck rather than climbing up to the cabin- I'll be taking spare batteries for my camera, just incase.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats what I was going to say- but then decided that I was going only by the double hull and actually know nothing about boats so I may have been going to come out with a load of rubbish!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are so lovely! I agree about the wind, here! And we are supposed to cross on the Seacat to Waiheke Island in the Hauraki Gulf in the morning- could be an interesting trip- not sure how Catamarans handle windy conditions?


Wow, another adventure day out for you. Sounds good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have only once been seasick and that was on a ferry crossing to France, in very rough seas. It was a four hour crossing and for about the first three hours, I was fine, watching people all around me being sick and suffering terrible nausea, but sharing none of their discomfort. Then, suddenly, it hit me - let's just say, it was as well that the newspaper I had been reading was still in front of me, otherwise, things would have been very messy! At that point, if I had been given the choice between instant death and waiting an hour until I felt better, sudden oblivion would have won! Within the half hour, we were in calmer seas, and I recovered as quickly as I had succumbed! It didn't put me off boats, but I know what a miserable thing seasickness can be!
> :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


I forget whether I mentioned here that I have been violently ill on the calmest of crossings- but it was a Gastro-Enteritis. Come through two major cyclones without problems- but there's always those famous last words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, another adventure day out for you. Sounds good.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I sure couldn't live at the coast where it seems to be cloudy all winter. We may be cold but at least it's sunny. After the fog burned off, it's beautiful today. I spent most if the afternoon outside cleaning up flower beds that didn't get done before the snow. It's still very mucky around the yard but at least a few more jobs done. It got up to 9c/48 F so feels like summer again after the last month.


You say 9c and Summer in the same sentence? LOL. Glad you have sunshine though, I can imagine that does help. I dont like gloomy.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I need to go work on the shark blanket....only about 8 inches before I can join it in the round. Lordy that will be a milestone it has seemed to take so much time. TTYL!


I'm really looking forward to seeing your shark blanket, Gwen. I have almost finished my second mermaid tail - just need to finish the fin - then I plan to start on a shark for the eldest grandson. I intend to modify the mermaid pattern, but I haven't yet worked out the details of how to do it. Maybe your version will give me some inspiration!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I forget whether I mentioned here that I have been violently ill on the calmest of crossings- but it was a Gastro-Enteritis. Come through two major cyclones without problems- but there's always those famous last words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


Oh golly, I hope you dont get sick. Do you have some travel sick tablets or ginger?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I hope you dont get sick. Do you have some travel sick tablets or ginger?


I have some tea with Ginger, that Fan was kind enough to give me- I could take a sachet or two of that, but I really will be surprised if I am caught out.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


Those are so accomplished. Matthew has picked this up so quickly, and he is already producing beautiful and professional looking pieces. I am really looking forward to seeing your Christmas gift - whenever you receive it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one???? I threw one of Kimber toys, a ball attached to a rope, it's now on our roof????


LOL. Sounds like me, I am well known for throwing a ball and it landing on our roof. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Sounds like me, I am well known for throwing a ball and it landing on our roof. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja, I love going out on the water! We are going to a Vineyard, which is reputed to have very good views, and to the RSA Restaurant - Red Poppy for lunch- they are supposed to do a good meal.


Enjoy it all Julie. Sounds great. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, so glad Greg is being supportive.


From me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


Well done Matthew! Great work. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


They're all beautiful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! That's a freezer full! And a lot of work for you, Bonnie. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Moose are very large, 700-1100 pounds, when dressed out for meat, there's more than from a beef.
> It's not really like venison, to me it's more like beef than venison, it's dryer than beef & I really like the burger (minced) as its like extra lean beef. Some people find it too dry & add a little pork to it. We make almost t to f our wild meat into burger & sausage. DH doesn't really like the roasts, too dry but I have made it by frying bacon, browning the roast in the fat, draining the fat & making a gravy, then putting the roast in the gravy roasting it slowly., I do the same with venison


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad you found a place you can keep you fur baby. Sorry you have to beg for help. Glad you can do much of it your self.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a fun way to spend the afternoon, Kathleendoris! 


Kathleendoris said:


> How did it get to be Sunday, and 19 pages into a new Tea Party? For that matter, how did it get to be November. Time moves too fast for my liking.
> 
> On Saturday, we had the boys, as usual, then in the evening, we went to a firework display held as a fundraiser by the local Scouts and Guides. The money raised helps to pay for their summer camp. It was very cold, although it stayed dry and was not at all windy, nevertheless we were glad to get home to a warm house. This morning, one of the sons-in-law phoned to say they i.e he, his children, his nieces and two of my daughters, were coming over to walk the dog. By the time they all arrived, it was pouring with rain, so we had an impromptu lunch - pizza and pasta in a selection of flavours - and postponed the dog walk until the rain cleared, which it did eventually!
> 
> Everyone has gone home now, and I am hoping for a quiet evening, maybe I will even get some knitting done!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful work, Matthew, and such a kind heart. Good on you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam!


thewren said:


> happy birthday to your husband from northwest ohio. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> Well Happy Birthday to your DH! Dinner sounds good; I like pulled pork bbq. Hope the day will be beautiful and the celebration great!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll be on your committee Gwen! Nobody explained to my pets that the clocks were changed! They still get up and come for me at the same time...so now I'm up at 4:30 instead of 5:30! You just can't tell a cat anything! And of course, if the cat is meowing the house down, the dog wants in on it!!



Gweniepooh said:


> This was very interesting Sam. Hey,maybe we could lobby to repeal the 1966 Uniform Time Act after this election is over with since it has been shown not to conserve energy. All it does for me is make me drag on for a day or so.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Liz. We had a nice evening and the children had fun (who has more fun together than cousins!?).


budasha said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH. Hope the evening is lots of fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie- I have cast on for the cowl. Cast on enough to use up all the stitch markers of the type I was using plus one and will use something quite different to mark the beginning of the round incase I lose it at some point. About 2 less- figured it was as good a way as any of deciding! Like you idea of an extra set of pattern rows as it does look small.Unless it is more a decoration. So maybe for Maryanne's I will make it the size of the pattern as she wears scarves most of the time. Do one and then decide. And if I don't like it then can do something else with the rest of the yarn.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad you can share time with your DIL, Sonja. I am sure you are a gift to her. Does she knit? Prayers for her and you all. ♡


Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you have had a fun weekend chilly but fun . It's rained on and off all day today here . We had a visit from DIL . I felt so sorry for her when she was leaving , at least we have each other. She goes home to an empty house


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

At the very least you will smell really good! !


budasha said:


> Thanks. I do have coconut oil and will give it a try.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely roses, Fan!!


Fan said:


> Good day everyone, here is my back yard garden for you who are sliding into winter. The roses are doing their thing nicely in our spring weather.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for Joan! So sorry to hear she is ill.


Fan said:


> Prayers needed for my friend Joan Msvette, she's been admitted to hospital with suspected blood clots.
> Hopefully the medical team can get the problem sorted for her, as she's had a lot of back pain etc lately.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a fun weekend! So glad you could visit with each other and good for Dawn to have a de-stress time! Glad Jynx is out and about, too!



RookieRetiree said:


> A lost weekend for being able to get on here, but a lovely weekend. Pup lover (Dawn) took a personal day off work on Friday and I went down to pick her up and we headed for yarn shops on our way back up North to my house. The intent was for a de-stressing and a crafting weekend and to attend the Fiber Fest at Chicago Botanic Gardens on Saturday. The weather was spectacular and we found two very cute knit shops in two scenic river towns on our way back up north (Lockport & Downers Grover, IL). While we were roaming around Lockport, I got a call from our very own beloved Dreamweaver who was heading into town on Saturday! Dawn and I spent the rest of Friday doing some Christmas wreathes and learning the crocodile stitch and then went to the Fiber Fest on Saturday while Jynx and her husband went to Wrigley Field (home of the world series champs baseball team) to sign the commemorative wall for her Mom. We both ended up about 3:00 p.m. and Jynx and Gerry headed to our place for dinner and sleep-over (my house was a B & B for a wonderful weekend). Jynx and Gerry flew back home this morning and I drove Dawn 1/2 back to her place where her Mom picked her up. It was a fabulous weekend and I'm overwhelmed with ideas for quilting/weaving from the Fiber Fest, the beauty of the gardens this time of year, and the wonderful love of great friends. I'm so blessed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for Ed. How is his recovery?


pacer said:


> It has been a somewhat lazy weekend for me. Laundry, dishes, knitting were my biggest activities. After church today I got a text from my SIL who I went camping with a few weeks ago. Her brother had a heart attack yesterday and was air lifted from one hospital to another. He was in surgery most of today getting a heart valve replaced. He could certainly use some prayers right now. I believe he just turned 50 this year so not very old. He was camping with us a few weeks ago as well. This weekend he and his wife were at their cottage when he had the heart attack. She took him to the nearest hospital and then he was air lifted to a hospital that could help him. My brother and SIL are driving to the hospital with the mom to SIL and her brother. Her mother lives with my brother and SIL and I know she has to be very concerned right now. Ed is a very nice guy and I have known him for 40 years now. I hope everything goes well for him.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fun weekend, Kathy, lovely yarn and yummy food! I am glad you can keep an eye on Sam, for us!!


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can't believe it's Sunday already. Two more days then back to work.
> 
> ...


 :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is one determined dog!
> 
> Lovely to see you Ms Kardashian!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Joy, that made me chuckle...but sorry you had to trek back to get Maya! (I can't throw at all, either!)


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, shall try stubborn pudding on Maya.
> Maya and I had our walk. Of course she found stick first thing, unfortunately my throwing skills lacking. I threw stick over barbed wire fence. She crawled through to get it. Safely, thank goodness. Then had to walk the fence a half mile back for her to get out safely. The absolute dumb thing is this fence only goes east/west half a mile and does not connect on any side. It was lovely, sunny, low 70's, no wind. Found egg the size of chicken egg but light off=white with some beige spotting. Only thing it could be around here is Snow goose but they dont breed here, or this time of year. Neither do hawks, or vultures. Maybe someone has different type chicken, but havent seen any and if coyote robbed nest he wouldnt have left egg. A conumdrum.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I was just going to suggest...maybe you know someone who knits...could make you a warm hat!!


Swedenme said:


> When it gets to cold I just put a woolly hat on instead


 :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I like them!


Bonnie7591 said:



> I finished these socks last night, would have looked better without the stripes but DB won't care as long as they are warm


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja, I love going out on the water! We are going to a Vineyard, which is reputed to have very good views, and to the RSA Restaurant - Red Poppy for lunch- they are supposed to do a good meal.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love this, Julie!!


Lurker 2 said:


> We were talking of contortionist pets- I think this one is pretty good- showed up on facebook from OntheWingsofaDove, whom I see only there now-a-days, not at the Tea Party.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Too funny, Gwen! Pets are endless entertainment!


Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Gracie was lying just like that the other night only asleep and she slid right off onto her head. Didn't get hurt thank goodness but it was so funny. And yes, that is Alice's head next to Gracie on the left.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

All lovely pots, Matthew! Thank you for sharing the photos.


pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, I was thinking of you this morning...I am enjoying a rare vacation day, so just had a piece of cake with my coffee! Yum!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I am glad you can share time with your DIL, Sonja. I am sure you are a gift to her. Does she knit? Prayers for her and you all. ♡


She did start learning with her twin sister but I don't think either of them do now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy it all Julie. Sounds great. :sm11:


Thanks, Cathy! I plan on ordering the Seafood Chowder.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I was just going to suggest...maybe you know someone who knits...could make you a warm hat!!
> 
> :sm23:


Everyone has a couple of wooly hats knit by me . I've got one 
Just knit these 3 . I have another fur pop Pom but I have had enough of cables and hats for now
The last one has a slouch to it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, I was thinking of you this morning...I am enjoying a rare vacation day, so just had a piece of cake with my coffee! Yum!


I'm drinking coffee too and a slice of apple and pear pie 
Hope you enjoy your day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wonderful, Julie!


Thank you! I am looking forward to the adventure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love this, Julie!!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful hats!! You have awesome skills!


Swedenme said:


> Everyone has a couple of wooly hats knit by me . I've got one
> Just knit these 3 . I have another fur pop Pom but I have had enough of cables and hats for now
> The last one has a slouch to it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Matthew that is fantastic!!! You really have connected with the clay; looks quite professional. Especially love the design on the yarn bowl. I do hope you are signing your pieces!


pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!


Swedenme said:


> I'm drinking coffee too and a slice of apple and pear pie
> Hope you enjoy your day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Everyone has a couple of wooly hats knit by me . I've got one
> Just knit these 3 . I have another fur pop Pom but I have had enough of cables and hats for now
> The last one has a slouch to it


They do look good, Sonja. Ready-made Pom-Poms seem like a great idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is such a gentle soul. Takes after his mom...of course I don't know dad so may also take after his dad. I can't imagine you being married to anyone that is not as good a person as you!


pacer said:


> Matthew told me that my Christmas gift might be late so he would wrap a different gift to hold its spot. I started laughing at the thought of getting a gift to hold the spot of the actual gift. Matthew has such a thoughtful heart.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Chris* wish I could "draw" on here what I'm thinking you could do because when I try to put it into words it doesn't make sense. ???? I know you'll figure it out. On the shark blanket the top and side fins are knit separately and then attached according to the pattern I'm using.


Kathleendoris said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing your shark blanket, Gwen. I have almost finished my second mermaid tail - just need to finish the fin - then I plan to start on a shark for the eldest grandson. I intend to modify the mermaid pattern, but I haven't yet worked out the details of how to do it. Maybe your version will give me some inspiration!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Warm and lovely looking hats Sonya.


Swedenme said:


> Everyone has a couple of wooly hats knit by me . I've got one
> Just knit these 3 . I have another fur pop Pom but I have had enough of cables and hats for now
> The last one has a slouch to it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As for me just finished my first cup of coffee and eating some lemon poppy seed muffins I baked this morning. Yummy.


Swedenme said:


> I'm drinking coffee too and a slice of apple and pear pie
> Hope you enjoy your day


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for Ed. How is his recovery?


He will be in the hospital for 1 to 2 weeks. Hopefully they will take him off of sedation today. Off from work for 3 months and can't drive for a month. They think he had a heart attack a week earlier as well so he is lucky to be alive.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Matthew that is fantastic!!! You really have connected with the clay; looks quite professional. Especially love the design on the yarn bowl. I do hope you are signing your pieces!


His initials have to be on the bottom so he can find them each week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is very lucky! Praying that he will have a full recovery.


pacer said:


> He will be in the hospital for 1 to 2 weeks. Hopefully they will take him off of sedation today. Off from work for 3 months and can't drive for a month. They think he had a heart attack a week earlier as well so he is lucky to be alive.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, love Matthew's pottery and thoughtful heart.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Becuase you really are generous at heart and so must share


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This was last night...they are such buddies already.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Beautiful hats!! You have awesome skills!


Thank you April . I'm liking the white one wished I'd made a bigger size now


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Chris* wish I could "draw" on here what I'm thinking you could do because when I try to put it into words it doesn't make sense. ???? I know you'll figure it out. On the shark blanket the top and side fins are knit separately and then attached according to the pattern I'm using.


Could you draw it on a piece of paper then take a photo?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was last night...they are such buddies already.


Awwwww!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do look good, Sonja. Ready-made Pom-Poms seem like a great idea.


Thank you Julie . I still like to make my own because then you have choice over what size or shape to make


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> He will be in the hospital for 1 to 2 weeks. Hopefully they will take him off of sedation today. Off from work for 3 months and can't drive for a month. They think he had a heart attack a week earlier as well so he is lucky to be alive.


Very lucky . Hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was last night...they are such buddies already.


That is such a beautiful picture Gwen . You should get it printed and use it for Christmas cards


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> He will be in the hospital for 1 to 2 weeks. Hopefully they will take him off of sedation today. Off from work for 3 months and can't drive for a month. They think he had a heart attack a week earlier as well so he is lucky to be alive.


Continuing prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw these on Facebook - made me wish we celebrated Thanksgiving!
http://www.cleanandscentsible.com/2012/11/turkey-treats.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is such a beautiful picture Gwen . You should get it printed and use it for Christmas cards


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well tonight. Greg showed up which was a bonus. I didn't know if he would.
> 
> Greg and I did have a talk about Gages behavior the other night and I am to call him if Gage gets like that again. He will come and pick up Gages game system and games and take them to his house.
> 
> ...


Glad that Greg showed up. Hopefully he will spend more time with Gage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on Facebook- well within my means I reckon, although I would not cook it in the foil.
> Cheesy potatoes with bacon:
> Ingredients:
> 3 large potatoes, sliced
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


What a great job Matthew. Love the yarn bowl.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


Lucky you . Are the Christmas markets on yet . They are all beautiful to wander through .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Saw these on Facebook - made me wish we celebrated Thanksgiving!
> http://www.cleanandscentsible.com/2012/11/turkey-treats.html


They look great and easy to do . I'm thinking they could easily be changed to chicks for Easter


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look great and easy to do . I'm thinking they could easily be changed to chicks for Easter


Good idea!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> His initials have to be on the bottom so he can find them each week.


When I did pottery, I always signed and dated the piece. Perhaps you could suggest that he date his as well. It's also nice for the recipient to know who made the piece.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was last night...they are such buddies already.


That is so sweet!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


That's wonderful! I'm sure you'll enjoy the weekend with your friends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a nice bright day so I'm off to the Garden Centre to see what Christmas decorations they have.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you must share send the good stuff . I don't mind proper snow but I hate the wet sloppy sleet


Yes, I'm always saying I wish we could miss mud season.
Supposed to get to 13C/55F here today but cloudy & windy now, seems like it's hardly daylight at 9:00???? I hate the short days!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Must be in mine too . I came to visit my sister when I was 13 by ferry and it hit a really bad storm in the North Sea , was blown of course and 8 hours late . It managed to limp into a dock at hull instead of Newcastle . There was people queuing everywhere to get to the bathrooms being sick . Me I slept through it .


I would be scared to death! The first time we went to Vancouver Island my DH was green on the ferry & it was dead calm


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Enjoy your trip, Kate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja. I like your idea too.


Swedenme said:


> That is such a beautiful picture Gwen . You should get it printed and use it for Christmas cards


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I haven't thrown anything on the roof- can't throw that high!


LOL! Well, I've landed things on the roof when I can't technically throw that far, but it's amazing what flinging something a short distance can do. lolol It's usually something I've flung underhanded that goes very awry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I forget whether I mentioned here that I have been violently ill on the calmest of crossings- but it was a Gastro-Enteritis. Come through two major cyclones without problems- but there's always those famous last words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


OOh yuck! I hope it doesn't hit while you're out this time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Everyone has a couple of wooly hats knit by me . I've got one
> Just knit these 3 . I have another fur pop Pom but I have had enough of cables and hats for now
> The last one has a slouch to it


Those are great!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Save travels Kate. I think the way you and your girlfriends have getaways together is so awesome. Take pictures!


KateB said:


> I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was last night...they are such buddies already.


Awe, that's a picture for a frame. They are adorable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon so! Hoping to buy some bacon for it, on Tuesday!


Here Costco sells precooked bacon pieces in a bag quite reasonable, I buy them & freeze it, lasts a long time & is handy for putting in recipes


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw these on Facebook - made me wish we celebrated Thanksgiving!
> http://www.cleanandscentsible.com/2012/11/turkey-treats.html


Those are cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


Have a safe and wonderful time!!! Be sure to take your camera and snap us lots of photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again, so I need to go get around and ready to go, gotta go vote and do knitting, the gym, and knitting/coffee again. 
I'm almost done the second tier of the purple dress, it's amazing how long it takes to knit around 336 stitches, then I need to up the needle size and increase again to do the fern lace tier. 
Need to cast on the second sock for Lib also, otherwise they won't be done for her for Christmas. 
David is headed to Mary's neck of the woods again today, he was supposed to have left Sunday for North Dakota, then to Michigan but the boss decided they needed two days off and changed things around, so David had 3 days off, he got a lot of fishing in. 
Have a great day everyone, see you later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Everyone has a couple of wooly hats knit by me . I've got one
> Just knit these 3 . I have another fur pop Pom but I have had enough of cables and hats for now
> The last one has a slouch to it


Great hats!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> He will be in the hospital for 1 to 2 weeks. Hopefully they will take him off of sedation today. Off from work for 3 months and can't drive for a month. They think he had a heart attack a week earlier as well so he is lucky to be alive.


Sounds like he is lucky. Hope there isn't too much permanent heart damage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was last night...they are such buddies already.


That's so cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


Have a great trip. I've been to West Germany when the wall was still up, it's a beautiful country.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hats!


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great!


Thank you Kaye


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aprilone, glad you got a laugh. Tramping back was fine. I'm out there to walk after all. Just felt silly as here we are on a 2 mile open lot, but separated by a single line fence.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, really pretty hats.
Gwen, too precious!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, cute turkeys. Have a blast in Germany.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, really pretty hats.
> Gwen, too precious!


Thank you Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was last night...they are such buddies already.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I still like to make my own because then you have choice over what size or shape to make


And total control of colour too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


Glad to be able to help, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds good.


That is what I thought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OOh yuck! I hope it doesn't hit while you're out this time.


I am not expecting it to- and the wind has died right down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here Costco sells precooked bacon pieces in a bag quite reasonable, I buy them & freeze it, lasts a long time & is handy for putting in recipes


It would be, but I've not seen such.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Chris* wish I could "draw" on here what I'm thinking you could do because when I try to put it into words it doesn't make sense. ???? I know you'll figure it out. On the shark blanket the top and side fins are knit separately and then attached according to the pattern I'm using.


Thanks, Gwen! What I am thinking is to put a slant on the top edge, to look like open jaws, then add some white triangles for teeth. I think the tail fin can stay pretty much the same as for the mermaids and the other one will just be a triangle, so not hard. I do not plan a fancy pattern for the body this time, maybe just moss stitch (seed stitch). Does that sound feasible? I haven't chosen the yarn yet, but I think mostly greys are going to look best.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


Have a great weekend. Hope the weather doesn't cause any travel disruptions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a wonderful weekend - jynx, gerry and dawn = who could ask for more. i do hope they all come to next years kap. my uncle russel used to live in downers grove. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> A lost weekend for being able to get on here, but a lovely weekend. Pup lover (Dawn) took a personal day off work on Friday and I went down to pick her up and we headed for yarn shops on our way back up North to my house. The intent was for a de-stressing and a crafting weekend and to attend the Fiber Fest at Chicago Botanic Gardens on Saturday. The weather was spectacular and we found two very cute knit shops in two scenic river towns on our way back up north (Lockport & Downers Grover, IL). While we were roaming around Lockport, I got a call from our very own beloved Dreamweaver who was heading into town on Saturday! Dawn and I spent the rest of Friday doing some Christmas wreathes and learning the crocodile stitch and then went to the Fiber Fest on Saturday while Jynx and her husband went to Wrigley Field (home of the world series champs baseball team) to sign the commemorative wall for her Mom. We both ended up about 3:00 p.m. and Jynx and Gerry headed to our place for dinner and sleep-over (my house was a B & B for a wonderful weekend). Jynx and Gerry flew back home this morning and I drove Dawn 1/2 back to her place where her Mom picked her up. It was a fabulous weekend and I'm overwhelmed with ideas for quilting/weaving from the Fiber Fest, the beauty of the gardens this time of year, and the wonderful love of great friends. I'm so blessed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing zooming to ed to wrap him up in warm healing energy. --- sam



pacer said:


> It has been a somewhat lazy weekend for me. Laundry, dishes, knitting were my biggest activities. After church today I got a text from my SIL who I went camping with a few weeks ago. Her brother had a heart attack yesterday and was air lifted from one hospital to another. He was in surgery most of today getting a heart valve replaced. He could certainly use some prayers right now. I believe he just turned 50 this year so not very old. He was camping with us a few weeks ago as well. This weekend he and his wife were at their cottage when he had the heart attack. She took him to the nearest hospital and then he was air lifted to a hospital that could help him. My brother and SIL are driving to the hospital with the mom to SIL and her brother. Her mother lives with my brother and SIL and I know she has to be very concerned right now. Ed is a very nice guy and I have known him for 40 years now. I hope everything goes well for him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out these sock yarns. four to a package would be great if you were knitting a sweater on size 3's. but if you were doing socks do you want to knit four pair of the same pattern. i suppose you could knit a shawl with one of the skeins. there are a couple i really like - actually i would like all of them. lol --- am

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/super-sock-yellow-teal-orange-grey-green?mc_cid=bdfc4918cf&mc_eid=ebe2da6f55#inc593


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did my volunteer hour this morning. ☺

Have been watching movies today and I cast on for a baby hat. Some mindless knitting while watching TV. Well the ninja in me has it finished.????

Gwen such an adorable sight. ❤

Mary I am in awe of Matthews talent yet again. Such lovely pieces. ❤

Sonja I love the hats.❤

Thank you all I am glad Greg is on board with me on the discipline. Has not always been that way. 
I have invited him for roast beef dinner in Sunday and he can do something with Gage. ????

I am off to the Dr's office this afternoon at 230. Follow up appointment from when she upped my meds. Then I have the whole day to myself tomorrow. No appointments or plans☺

So with the hat done I am going to cast on for another one. Maybe do a few hats until I decide what I want to start. Sooooooooooo. ...maybe the knitting ninja is back????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Headache has not come back all day, so most likely due to my need for an adjustment. I get an appointment tomorrow. I promise. I am doing better but still feel it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like the reflective yarn - will have to see if joann's carries it. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can't believe it's Sunday already. Two more days then back to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is carly's dad? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> You don't get many lazy weekends, so it's great that you got one.
> Definitely praying for him and the family, how scary, I hope he has a great recovery, 50 is really young to have a heart attack, but I think we are seeing heart attacks in earlier ages, Carly's SD was only 55 when he had his last April. Sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround dd in warm healing energy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I've been able to read through the rest of last week's and then this week's TP. Welcome back to the helm, Sam. Glad to have you back where you belong and thanks to Kate for taking care of us so well. Love the recipes. I made stuffed shells for Friday night and then pork tenderloin for Saturday night. Yummy food and good friends.
> 
> KayeJo - so sorry to hear about your young friend and so glad that she has you. Mel, hope the "scared straight" helped with Gage and I agree that he may have some unresolved issues not yet talked about with the counselor and hope he's able to go back after this latest incident. Mrs.Corvette - hope you're home and feeling better. Glad that there aren 't blood clots and hope that they're able to find the cause and find something to help. Our DD is still have serious issues and although Croyns is the diagnosis, the medications aren't working sufficiently yet after nearly 9 mos. She had another colonoscopy last week and will have another MRI a week from this Tuesday, so prayers are still needed and very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

It was a fabulous weekend!! Very blessed to have a wonderful friend who takes you in, plans some fun shops to visit helps you figure out Christmas gifts and feeds you phenomenal food!! It was fantastic to meet Jynx and Gerry finally. I came home rested and refreshed ready fore a busy week. Thank you so much Jeanette!!



RookieRetiree said:


> A lost weekend for being able to get on here, but a lovely weeke


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to tell darowil that we have a large set of those big lego blocks - the children loved them and still play with them. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photo Margaret and well done on the great buy of blocks.
> :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i usually eat right out of the pan sitting on the couch or at the computer so i can play hearts and solitaire while i eat. mother cooked three meals a day and plated her meal and sat at the table with real silverware. i'm not sure i could do that. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Mostly on my knee in the lounge when on my own now. I do have cuppas at kitchen table though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely. ---sam



sugarsugar said:


> You have had your turn, now its our turn for some sunshine. Well it is supposed to be anyway. We are having an up and down Spring, more down than up really. I have only been in short sleeves once so far. I wish we could all just have 25c to 28c all year round dont you Sam?


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she looks like she was having fun. i love the kardashian look. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Took 2 tablets and was feeling ok till I took mishka out . It decided to rain again not that mishka cared . She spotted another dog way down the path and decided she was going to wait and say hello . Literally had to pull her up of the floor before she would move again . We are apparently forecast snow for the next couple of days so that should be fun anything should be better than grey and miserable


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keeping warm is the name of the game - you can comb your hair when you get home. maybe if you zipped you coat up and tied the hood together a little it would be a bit more manageable. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> She got called everything from a stubborn pudding to a good for nothing mule and completely ignored me
> I really need to sort that hood out but it does keep me warm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and of course he got one - maybe two? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy . What made me laugh is the dog had a cheek to go straight to the treat box and waited for a treat when we got back to the house :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as i said to sonja - do you close the front of the coat up to chin and then tie the hood together a little. --- sam



darowil said:


> No idea why hoods are always so big as to be useless. I can never see round them and they blow off and still let the cold in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would make a stockinette stitch assuming the row before was purled - which is why her scarf rolls in on the edges. if you don't want that to happen you need to add three or four stitches each side that are knit on all rows. this makes a garter stitch edge and will not roll. i usually do four rows. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I would have though that the purl 3 that are knit on the next row, giving a bit of garter stitch would prevent the rolling, so I am hoping that someone else has helpful suggestions for you as I am clueless.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely fan - do they smell good also? --- sam



Fan said:


> It's a very windy day here so picked these before they blow to pieces.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why are you going out on a catamaran? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> They are so lovely! I agree about the wind, here! And we are supposed to cross on the Seacat to Waiheke Island in the Hauraki Gulf in the morning- could be an interesting trip- not sure how Catamarans handle windy conditions?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love your friend --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like Kimber but I've been told since her training she's nit to get treats regularly????, but my friend says "what happens at grandmas, stays at grandmas????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and today is cold and rainy. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Our temperature was 70 F!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> keeping warm is the name of the game - you can comb your hair when you get home. maybe if you zipped you coat up and tied the hood together a little it would be a bit more manageable. --- sam


That wasn't my hair Sam it was the fur round the very large hood . I know I say my hairs messy but it's not that bad well maybe on the morning :sm01: plus my hair is blonde . 
No way to tie this hood any tighter Sam . I do sometimes if I have a scarf on tie it round the outside of the hood that keeps it on my head


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fiesta yarn sale 36.95 sale price $12.19

You will fall in love with this wonderfully luscious, soft fiber. And what's not to love about merino, silk and cashmere. A nicely twisted yarn, the texture creates beautiful garments and accessories.

Fiber Type: 70% Extrafine Merino, 15% Silk, 15% Cashmere
Needle Size: 6
Gauge: 21 sts x 29 rows=4"
Yardage: 310

You will fall in love with this wonderfully luscious, soft fiber. And what's not to love about merino, silk and cashmere. A nicely twisted yarn, the texture creates beautiful garments and accessories.

Fiber Type: 70% Extrafine Merino, 15% Silk, 15% Cashmere
Needle Size: 6
Gauge: 21 sts x 29 rows=4"
Yardage: 310
Care: Hand Wash or Dry Clean
Care: Hand Wash or Dry Clean


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely fan - do they smell good also? --- sam


Hi Sam yes the roses have a lovely scent. I ended up picking enough for 4 vases so the lounge smells great.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love the colors.
Puplover, so glad you had such a fun outing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Did my volunteer hour this morning. ☺
> 
> Have been watching movies today and I cast on for a baby hat. Some mindless knitting while watching TV. Well the ninja in me has it finished.????
> 
> ...


Pretty hat Mel 
Did you ever get all those other hats packed off to a charity ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


Have a lovely time in Berlin. It's an interesting city-very significant in Germany's history of the last century or so as well. (Maybe before as well but it is the more 'recent' history that I remember from there).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure what I am doing today. Woke up with a very funny voice, and throat now starting to feel funny. Doesn't seem much point going to a Bible Study if I can't jin in. And starting to cough a bit as well. Think I feel OK.
Have nearly 2 hours before I need to go so will see how I am feeling.
Having a hot drink might help- and I even have a few lemons.
Better go and get dressed- have a plumber coming soon. I might actually be able to use my washing machine after today! Will be so nice not to have to go to the Laundromat anymore.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the socks - the stripes look great. they look warm also. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished these socks last night, would have looked better without the stripes but DB won't care as long as they are warm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she bought a new one today. not sure when it will be delivered.

just finished voting - i will be so glad when this is all over --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Kate, ????, good one. Not snake eggs. Unfortunately rattlers are born live and armed with venom!
> Bonnie, I'll bet DB will love them. I have cold extremities too.
> Sam, I'd want my own washer/dryer also. Independent cuss. But glad Heidi can use yours.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sassafras thank you. I like the colors together.???? 

Sonja thank you as well. I have another hat about half done right now. No I haven't donated them yet.???? 

Kate I forgot to say earlier enjoy your trip with the girls. ☺☺☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know if you can get them there - here you can buy crockpot liners which are really nice. they are not foil - they are some kind of plastic. work well - no clean up. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on Facebook- well within my means I reckon, although I would not cook it in the foil.
> Cheesy potatoes with bacon:
> Ingredients:
> 3 large potatoes, sliced
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work matthew - what is the flat piece. --- sam



pacer said:


> Too busy to read tonight and tomorrow will be busier. Tonight is Matthew's art night so playing taxi mom tonight. It is worth it. This is what he brought home tonight. The yarn bowl is already gifted to someone once I get the box to ship it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the old washer was only nine years old but it finally gave up the ghost. she bought a new one this afternoon - not sure when it will be delivered. she said she was not going to spend a lot of money if that was how long they were going to last. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I hope Heidi can get her washer fixed soon, such a pain without one. Hope they don't tell her like me, to throw it out???? I wish things would be made to last like they used to.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad Greg will stand behind you when Gage acts up. Did you call the counsellor today?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Back from our trip to Ohio for the Memorial Concert for our friend. It was held at a Jazz Club and joyous for most of us but I could see how hard it was for his wife. She held up ok. Her DD is taking her to Bali. It will be wonderful, but I'm sure nothing takes away the pain. Got to see musicians I hadn't seen from back in DH's college days. The one was the drummer for the Glenn Miller Band (they called it the ghost band.) and then played for Frank Sinatra Jr., who unfortunately passed away. He was back in Ohio to take care of his parent's home and saw this concert was taking place so came. Was sure great to see him. Made new friends too. One was a musician who studied with our friend who passed and has also fished up in Alaska on a fishing boat. He cooked on the boat too and gave me some of his recipes, so I will pass them on when I find them again.

My DS loved the mermaid tail I did for her DGD. My but that trip was hard on me. I think I haven't been home for a weekend in 4 weeks. Well, 4 trips on the weekends and perhaps one weekend at home in there somewhere that I've forgotten. There is another trip this weekend for a job in another state but I don't think I'm going. It is down and back the next day and it just takes too much out of me.

Had the plumber here again. He is a nice guy but he was here from 9:30am till after 1pm and spent much of the time talking with me. He is coming back tomorrow to do the job. YIKES....every time I would sit down he would call me again. Good man but might find a new plumber. Suppose I won't get anything done the whole morning tomorrow. Had to keep giving him my tools. I don't understand why when they have a truck they don't carry all their tools in the truck. Maybe they are afraid of them getting stolen? Too tired by the time he left, so got nothing done today other than what I did before he got here.

Watched "The Crown." Quite favorable to the Queen and I liked it a lot.

Hugs to all. I might try and knit some more mittens. Have the yarn but think today is just a recovery day. When I got home last night I just went straight to the jacuzzi to get this ol' body moving again.

I am now down to the weight I was 15 years ago. I still have a ways to go but perhaps by this time next year I will reach my goal........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take bread bags just in case. --- sam --- or paper bags.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have some tea with Ginger, that Fan was kind enough to give me- I could take a sachet or two of that, but I really will be surprised if I am caught out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out these sock yarns. four to a package would be great if you were knitting a sweater on size 3's. but if you were doing socks do you want to knit four pair of the same pattern. i suppose you could knit a shawl with one of the skeins. there are a couple i really like - actually i would like all of them. lol --- am
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/super-sock-yellow-teal-orange-grey-green?mc_cid=bdfc4918cf&mc_eid=ebe2da6f55#inc593


A nice variety there. I bought some from them- lovely patterns etc. Sold them to members of both my knitting groups just for what they cost me. Think I might need to consider doing the same again!
But then again Sam I need to not do so so I can actually get knitted up some of the sock yarns I do have!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the hats - love the furry pom poms - your cables are perfect. i need a lot more practice doing cables before i would ever try to put them on anything. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Everyone has a couple of wooly hats knit by me . I've got one
> Just knit these 3 . I have another fur pop Pom but I have had enough of cables and hats for now
> The last one has a slouch to it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did my volunteer hour this morning. ☺
> 
> Have been watching movies today and I cast on for a baby hat. Some mindless knitting while watching TV. Well the ninja in me has it finished.????
> 
> ...


I suspect the ninja being back is an indication that you are starting to feel better- you are certainly sounding better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continued healing energy zooming his way to surround him with warm healing energy and get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam



pacer said:


> He will be in the hospital for 1 to 2 weeks. Hopefully they will take him off of sedation today. Off from work for 3 months and can't drive for a month. They think he had a heart attack a week earlier as well so he is lucky to be alive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> as i said to sonja - do you close the front of the coat up to chin and then tie the hood together a little. --- sam


No ties on the hood of the one I wear most often. Sometimes I'm tempted to find a large safety pin to hold it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, good to see your post. Four trips sounds tiring. Your plumber would drive me nutty cuckoo! Afraid I am a tad antisocial, I want them to come, do their job, and go. Probably cause im tired too. Glad the memorial for your friend was joyous. Happy DS liked mermaid tail.
Maya and I had half hour walk. A tad warm at 82F but at least light breeze. Have sangha tonight so shall cook rice and shrimp curry ahead of time and just reheat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back from our trip to Ohio for the Memorial Concert for our friend. It was held at a Jazz Club and joyous for most of us but I could see how hard it was for his wife. She held up ok. Her DD is taking her to Bali. It will be wonderful, but I'm sure nothing takes away the pain. Got to see musicians I hadn't seen from back in DH's college days. The one was the drummer for the Glenn Miller Band (they called it the ghost band.) and then played for Frank Sinatra Jr., who unfortunately passed away. He was back in Ohio to take care of his parent's home and saw this concert was taking place so came. Was sure great to see him. Made new friends too. One was a musician who studied with our friend who passed and has also fished up in Alaska on a fishing boat. He cooked on the boat too and gave me some of his recipes, so I will pass them on when I find them again.
> 
> My DS loved the mermaid tail I did for her DGD. My but that trip was hard on me. I think I haven't been home for a weekend in 4 weeks. Well, 4 trips on the weekends and perhaps one weekend at home in there somewhere that I've forgotten. There is another trip this weekend for a job in another state but I don't think I'm going. It is down and back the next day and it just takes too much out of me.
> 
> ...


We have a plumber here today as well. He is working not talking. General chit chat at times but nothing excessive. And a little bit is good.

Well done on the weight loss.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too cute. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> This was last night...they are such buddies already.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



KateB said:


> Saw these on Facebook - made me wish we celebrated Thanksgiving!
> http://www.cleanandscentsible.com/2012/11/turkey-treats.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take lots of pictures --- sam



KateB said:


> I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, found the fish recipes from this musician/fisherman/cook on the ship also.... This was in the middle of a concert and I couldn't hear him so I trusted what he wrote. Hard to read his writing but he assured me I would like this. I would have to find a substitute for some of the ingredients for myself but could do it exactly this way for company.

Halibut:
Dip in garlic olive oil
roll in Progresso Italian bread crumbs (or whatever you can find or make.)
Roll in Parmesan

Place on a cookie sheet and bake in pre-heated 500f oven for 10 minutes


Wow, that sounds like a high temperature but I know he knows what he is doing. Perhaps you could fry it too?



Salmon Citrus Grill:

Heat butter or parkway (I think 1/2 a stick)
Add Salmon
add the Citrus Grill spice,l and brown sugar
cover with a lid.

He gives no temperature but I am assuming since it is on the same piece of paper it is the same instructions.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Not sure what I am doing today. Woke up with a very funny voice, and throat now starting to feel funny. Doesn't seem much point going to a Bible Study if I can't jin in. And starting to cough a bit as well. Think I feel OK.
> Have nearly 2 hours before I need to go so will see how I am feeling.
> Having a hot drink might help- and I even have a few lemons.
> Better go and get dressed- have a plumber coming soon. I might actually be able to use my washing machine after today! Will be so nice not to have to go to the Laundromat anymore.


Hope you feel better by now Margaret
Are you back in your own home now ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you deserve a weekend off. our plumbers come with their own tools - i would be looking for a different one. congrats on the weight loss. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Back from our trip to Ohio for the Memorial Concert for our friend. It was held at a Jazz Club and joyous for most of us but I could see how hard it was for his wife. She held up ok. Her DD is taking her to Bali. It will be wonderful, but I'm sure nothing takes away the pain. Got to see musicians I hadn't seen from back in DH's college days. The one was the drummer for the Glenn Miller Band (they called it the ghost band.) and then played for Frank Sinatra Jr., who unfortunately passed away. He was back in Ohio to take care of his parent's home and saw this concert was taking place so came. Was sure great to see him. Made new friends too. One was a musician who studied with our friend who passed and has also fished up in Alaska on a fishing boat. He cooked on the boat too and gave me some of his recipes, so I will pass them on when I find them again.
> 
> My DS loved the mermaid tail I did for her DGD. My but that trip was hard on me. I think I haven't been home for a weekend in 4 weeks. Well, 4 trips on the weekends and perhaps one weekend at home in there somewhere that I've forgotten. There is another trip this weekend for a job in another state but I don't think I'm going. It is down and back the next day and it just takes too much out of me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back from our trip to Ohio for the Memorial Concert for our friend. It was held at a Jazz Club and joyous for most of us but I could see how hard it was for his wife. She held up ok. Her DD is taking her to Bali. It will be wonderful, but I'm sure nothing takes away the pain. Got to see musicians I hadn't seen from back in DH's college days. The one was the drummer for the Glenn Miller Band (they called it the ghost band.) and then played for Frank Sinatra Jr., who unfortunately passed away. He was back in Ohio to take care of his parent's home and saw this concert was taking place so came. Was sure great to see him. Made new friends too. One was a musician who studied with our friend who passed and has also fished up in Alaska on a fishing boat. He cooked on the boat too and gave me some of his recipes, so I will pass them on when I find them again.
> 
> My DS loved the mermaid tail I did for her DGD. My but that trip was hard on me. I think I haven't been home for a weekend in 4 weeks. Well, 4 trips on the weekends and perhaps one weekend at home in there somewhere that I've forgotten. There is another trip this weekend for a job in another state but I don't think I'm going. It is down and back the next day and it just takes too much out of me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have had a busy but great time the last month 
Congratulations on your weight loss


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go ahead - you will pretty much make you money back my selling them. i would add in a little bit of the shipping. it would still be a good price. --- sam



darowil said:


> A nice variety there. I bought some from them- lovely patterns etc. Sold them to members of both my knitting groups just for what they cost me. Think I might need to consider doing the same again!
> But then again Sam I need to not do so so I can actually get knitted up some of the sock yarns I do have!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - i'm caught up. --- sam


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all!
I'm so far behind - I hope I'll catch up by the time the new Tea Party starts. I haven't been on the computer since last Friday. Bob and I made another crazy trip this past weekend. We left early Sat. morning and drove to Roanoke, Virginia - about a 500 mile drive. About a month ago, a friend of ours who lives down there mentioned to my DH that he was going to buy tickets to see David Phelps who just happens to be my favorite gospel singer. Bob said that he wished that we could go too and our friend said that he would buy 4 tickets and that they had a guest room! So off we went down to Virginia on Sat., went to the concert on Sunday evening and left for home at 9 a.m. on Monday. Got home about 6 p.m. I think we were both in bed by 9 p.m. - we were tired! 
Anyway, life is back to what passes for normal around here. Back to babysitting and other boring stuff. Took Lili with me when I went to vote this morning and went to the grocery store. Next weekend we are going up to Geneva - about an hour away - to have dinner with some friends who are up here from Texas visiting their son and grand kids. They come once a year and we always get together for a few hours. Bob was Herb's best man when he got married and Herb was ours. It's always good to see them.
Well, I'll end my novel and go get some dinner for Bob and me - and throw in another load of laundry. Then I'm going to try to speed-read through the TP.
Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you feel better by now Margaret
> Are you back in your own home now ?


Yes- and I might have a functioning laundry later today- but not holding my breath waiting. Not a finished laundry but functioning.
I've decided to stay home- not feeling quite right so figure that better not to give it to a church full of people and with Elizabeth tomorrow do what I can to encourage it to disappear today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> I'm so far behind - I hope I'll catch up by the time the new Tea Party starts. I haven't been on the computer since last Friday. Bob and I made another crazy trip this past weekend. We left early Sat. morning and drove to Roanoke, Virginia - about a 500 mile drive. About a month ago, a friend of ours who lives down there mentioned to my DH that he was going to buy tickets to see David Phelps who just happens to be my favorite gospel singer. Bob said that he wished that we could go too and our friend said that he would buy 4 tickets and that they had a guest room! So off we went down to Virginia on Sat., went to the concert on Sunday evening and left for home at 9 a.m. on Monday. Got home about 6 p.m. I think we were both in bed by 9 p.m. - we were tired!
> Anyway, life is back to what passes for normal around here. Back to babysitting and other boring stuff. Took Lili with me when I went to vote this morning and went to the grocery store. Next weekend we are going up to Geneva - about an hour away - to have dinner with some friends who are up here from Texas visiting their son and grand kids. They come once a year and we always get together for a few hours. Bob was Herb's best man when he got married and Herb was ours. It's always good to see them.
> Well, I'll end my novel and go get some dinner for Bob and me - and throw in another load of laundry. Then I'm going to try to speed-read through the TP.
> Hugs to all, Paula


Great to hear from you again. You are so sweet and have been missed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> go ahead - you will pretty much make you money back my selling them. i would add in a little bit of the shipping. it would still be a good price. --- sam


Worked out the postage cost per ball and added that to the cost of each ball last time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> I'm so far behind - I hope I'll catch up by the time the new Tea Party starts. I haven't been on the computer since last Friday. Bob and I made another crazy trip this past weekend. We left early Sat. morning and drove to Roanoke, Virginia - about a 500 mile drive. About a month ago, a friend of ours who lives down there mentioned to my DH that he was going to buy tickets to see David Phelps who just happens to be my favorite gospel singer. Bob said that he wished that we could go too and our friend said that he would buy 4 tickets and that they had a guest room! So off we went down to Virginia on Sat., went to the concert on Sunday evening and left for home at 9 a.m. on Monday. Got home about 6 p.m. I think we were both in bed by 9 p.m. - we were tired!
> Anyway, life is back to what passes for normal around here. Back to babysitting and other boring stuff. Took Lili with me when I went to vote this morning and went to the grocery store. Next weekend we are going up to Geneva - about an hour away - to have dinner with some friends who are up here from Texas visiting their son and grand kids. They come once a year and we always get together for a few hours. Bob was Herb's best man when he got married and Herb was ours. It's always good to see them.
> Well, I'll end my novel and go get some dinner for Bob and me - and throw in another load of laundry. Then I'm going to try to speed-read through the TP.
> Hugs to all, Paula


Sounds like a good weekend- but a lot of driving (was that 500 miles one way or total?)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, Margaret do hope you feel better soon.
Gwen aaah puppy love, those fur babies look like they bonded well.
Matthew awesome yarn bowl, you're amazing.
Kate you'll have a wonderful time in Germany, it's a great experience.
An update on Joan Msvette, they suspect cancer but results of biopsies not in yet, praying hard for her.
Weather is ok today for Julie's trip on the harbour, sunny and mild breeze so she will have fun for sure. 
And lastly God bless America, no matter what the results of election are.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Margaret do hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen aaah puppy love, those fur babies look like they bonded well.
> Matthew awesome yarn bowl, you're amazing.
> Kate you'll have a wonderful time in Germany, it's a great experience.
> ...


Good to see you posting Daralene. Happy for you in your continued journey of weight loss????????????

Oh dear I am sorry to hear this about Joan????
Prayer warrior on duty here. God hear our prayers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Forgot to post pic. 
Did this one this afternoon. ☺


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Margaret do hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen aaah puppy love, those fur babies look like they bonded well.
> Matthew awesome yarn bowl, you're amazing.
> Kate you'll have a wonderful time in Germany, it's a great experience.
> ...


Blood clot would have been abetter option for Joan if the current suspicions are correct. Praying that whatever the problem might it is found quickly and be fixed up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out these sock yarns. four to a package would be great if you were knitting a sweater on size 3's. but if you were doing socks do you want to knit four pair of the same pattern. i suppose you could knit a shawl with one of the skeins. there are a couple i really like - actually i would like all of them. lol --- am
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/super-sock-yellow-teal-orange-grey-green?mc_cid=bdfc4918cf&mc_eid=ebe2da6f55#inc593


Pretty! Some really nice colours but I can't buy anymore sock yarn???? I went overboard at a sale last fall & this evening bags make 4pair each


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> It was a fabulous weekend!! Very blessed to have a wonderful friend who takes you in, plans some fun shops to visit helps you figure out Christmas gifts and feeds you phenomenal food!! It was fantastic to meet Jynx and Gerry finally. I came home rested and refreshed ready fore a busy week. Thank you so much Jeanette!!


Is your back better now? Glad you had a fun weekend


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i meant to tell darowil that we have a large set of those big lego blocks - the children loved them and still play with them. --- sam


I think Lego are the best toys ever invented. My boys & GKs spent/spend hours with them


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Blood clot would have been abetter option for Joan if the current suspicions are correct. Praying that whatever the problem might it is found quickly and be fixed up.


It sure would have, but we just have to wait and see what results are. She's such a lovely person, although never met her we email daily and have a super friendship via KP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The pattern I'm using just adds the teeth to the open end (triangles knitted, picking up the stitches) . Keep in mind also that the mermaid tail is horizontal whereas the shark tail is vertical. to achieve this instead of lining up the opening so that it is folded in half with open edges on top of each other....does that make sense? Then start knitting the tail. Here is a free pattern also. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-attack-blanket I finally got the 40 inches done and am not knitting in the round and starting to decrease. I'm sending you a pm too.
.


Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks, Gwen! What I am thinking is to put a slant on the top edge, to look like open jaws, then add some white triangles for teeth. I think the tail fin can stay pretty much the same as for the mermaids and the other one will just be a triangle, so not hard. I do not plan a fancy pattern for the body this time, maybe just moss stitch (seed stitch). Does that sound feasible? I haven't chosen the yarn yet, but I think mostly greys are going to look best.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shame on you Sam! You enabled me to buy 2 packs! LOL Okay....I'm weak....LOL


thewren said:


> check out these sock yarns. four to a package would be great if you were knitting a sweater on size 3's. but if you were doing socks do you want to knit four pair of the same pattern. i suppose you could knit a shawl with one of the skeins. there are a couple i really like - actually i would like all of them. lol --- am
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/super-sock-yellow-teal-orange-grey-green?mc_cid=bdfc4918cf&mc_eid=ebe2da6f55#inc593


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The hat is adorable Melody! Also glad Greg is joining you for dinner Sunday and will spend some time with Gage.


gagesmom said:


> Did my volunteer hour this morning. ☺
> 
> Have been watching movies today and I cast on for a baby hat. Some mindless knitting while watching TV. Well the ninja in me has it finished.????
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, not good news about Joan, I hope they are wrong about the cancer


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks daralene....both sound good.


Cashmeregma said:


> OK, found the fish recipes from this musician/fisherman/cook on the ship also.... This was in the middle of a concert and I couldn't hear him so I trusted what he wrote. Hard to read his writing but he assured me I would like this. I would have to find a substitute for some of the ingredients for myself but could do it exactly this way for company.
> 
> Halibut:
> Dip in garlic olive oil
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you get to feeling better soon Margaret. Sending you healing hugs and prayers. Glad you will have a functioning laundry.



darowil said:


> Yes- and I might have a functioning laundry later today- but not holding my breath waiting. Not a finished laundry but functioning.
> I've decided to stay home- not feeling quite right so figure that better not to give it to a church full of people and with Elizabeth tomorrow do what I can to encourage it to disappear today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear, not good about Joan. I must admit I was thinking that as a possibility as it sounded so much like my dear aunt's issues. Will be praying even more for a good outcome for her. Thank you for keeping us updated. 
Also join you in agreement...God bless American regardless of the election outcome. Please make us all come together after it is all said and done.



Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Margaret do hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen aaah puppy love, those fur babies look like they bonded well.
> Matthew awesome yarn bowl, you're amazing.
> Kate you'll have a wonderful time in Germany, it's a great experience.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, our Knitting Ninja is getting back in the swing of things! Cute, cute, cute!


gagesmom said:


> Forgot to post pic.
> Did this one this afternoon. ☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back from our trip to Ohio for the Memorial Concert for our friend. It was held at a Jazz Club and joyous for most of us but I could see how hard it was for his wife. She held up ok. Her DD is taking her to Bali. It will be wonderful, but I'm sure nothing takes away the pain. Got to see musicians I hadn't seen from back in DH's college days. The one was the drummer for the Glenn Miller Band (they called it the ghost band.) and then played for Frank Sinatra Jr., who unfortunately passed away. He was back in Ohio to take care of his parent's home and saw this concert was taking place so came. Was sure great to see him. Made new friends too. One was a musician who studied with our friend who passed and has also fished up in Alaska on a fishing boat. He cooked on the boat too and gave me some of his recipes, so I will pass them on when I find them again.
> 
> My DS loved the mermaid tail I did for her DGD. My but that trip was hard on me. I think I haven't been home for a weekend in 4 weeks. Well, 4 trips on the weekends and perhaps one weekend at home in there somewhere that I've forgotten. There is another trip this weekend for a job in another state but I don't think I'm going. It is down and back the next day and it just takes too much out of me.
> 
> ...


How wonderful of your friend's DD to take her mother on a trip. I don't think anything will take the pain away but perhaps it will numb it a little. So great that you and your DH met some old friends and made new. Congratulations on your weight loss. As for your plumber, could you maybe say you have to go out while he's there? He wouldn't be able to call on you then.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> How wonderful of your friend's DD to take her mother on a trip. I don't think anything will take the pain away but perhaps it will numb it a little. So great that you and your DH met some old friends and made new. Congratulations on your weight loss. As for your plumber, could you maybe say you have to go out while he's there? He wouldn't be able to call on you then.


Most workers here want you in the house when they are there , probably so they don't get accused of taking anything. People even have to take off work to be home. It. Is a good idea though. Maybe I could tell him I have to go out at a certain time so he knows he has a time limit. Thanks for getting me thinking.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, sounds like a fun trip you had, as does the one coming up.
Daralene, interesting recipes.
Margaret, hope you have laundry soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you for update on Joan.
Joan, healing energy sent your way. I'm sure a lot of us prayer warriors will be on duty for you.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was last night...they are such buddies already.


Oh Gwen, they are so adorable...two pups with not a care in the world knowing they found the perfect home!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Margaret do hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen aaah puppy love, those fur babies look like they bonded well.
> Matthew awesome yarn bowl, you're amazing.
> Kate you'll have a wonderful time in Germany, it's a great experience.
> ...


Thank you, Fan! (re: voting)


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Back to work tomorrow. Been nice having the time off but feel like I need to go back to work to get a vacation! I did get a lot accomplished. Dr appt went well, got my cpap report printed and went up to Ann Arbor with my DD1 and Emmett for my DOT physical. Spent 3hrs there as my bop was elevated. Was 130/80 at drs but higher there. The dr came in and she was so nice. Talked to me about how she takes bps and a few other things, did my bop (128/80), finished the physical activities and passed me. We stopped for supper in Adrian and then home to get my van from the shop. Repairs were what I thought and came to about $335. So all ready to go. Today spent going to BMV for license plate renewal, turning in my physical report (required for CDL holders), changing address and getting a title notarized. Then Walmart for prescription and Meier for some groceries. Home to organize all my stuff pulled from the van earlier. Next time home will be Thanksgiving. 

Great puppy pics. Got one of Lila tonight. Kind of blurred but still cute. 

Matthew is becoming such a diverse artiste. Love those bowls. 

Hope all who are ill begin to heal. Warm thoughts and prayers for all who need them. 

Safe travels to Julie and Kate. What fun! Lots of pics, please. Some of us live vicariously through you. 

Off to get some fruit for a snack before getting back to organizing. 

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not expecting it to- and the wind has died right down.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, found the fish recipes from this musician/fisherman/cook on the ship also.... This was in the middle of a concert and I couldn't hear him so I trusted what he wrote. Hard to read his writing but he assured me I would like this. I would have to find a substitute for some of the ingredients for myself but could do it exactly this way for company.
> 
> Halibut:
> Dip in garlic olive oil
> ...


They sound so good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did my volunteer hour this morning. ☺
> 
> Have been watching movies today and I cast on for a baby hat. Some mindless knitting while watching TV. Well the ninja in me has it finished.????
> 
> ...


Wonderful on all counts, and love the little hat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is carly's dad? --- sam


He's getting stronger, but still has to be careful walking with the walker and such, he's gotten his disability, probably won't ever be able to get back to work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Margaret do hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen aaah puppy love, those fur babies look like they bonded well.
> Matthew awesome yarn bowl, you're amazing.
> Kate you'll have a wonderful time in Germany, it's a great experience.
> ...


Prayers for Joan.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> It was a fabulous weekend!! Very blessed to have a wonderful friend who takes you in, plans some fun shops to visit helps you figure out Christmas gifts and feeds you phenomenal food!! It was fantastic to meet Jynx and Gerry finally. I came home rested and refreshed ready fore a busy week. Thank you so much Jeanette!!


It's so good that you all had a great time and that you are feeling better. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that would make a stockinette stitch assuming the row before was purled - which is why her scarf rolls in on the edges. if you don't want that to happen you need to add three or four stitches each side that are knit on all rows. this makes a garter stitch edge and will not roll. i usually do four rows. --- sam


True, I think I was half asleep yet when I replied. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the pattern is $4.99 - but it certainly is a pretty slipper boot - crocheted. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-slipper-boots?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=633106f2e4-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-633106f2e4-60616885


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Everyone has a couple of wooly hats knit by me . I've got one
> Just knit these 3 . I have another fur pop Pom but I have had enough of cables and hats for now
> The last one has a slouch to it


Those look cozy and warm! I am working on a plain one now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why don't you ask him where his tools are? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Most workers here want you in the house when they are there , probably so they don't get accused of taking anything. People even have to take off work to be home. It. Is a good idea though. Maybe I could tell him I have to go out at a certain time so he knows he has a time limit. Thanks for getting me thinking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> He will be in the hospital for 1 to 2 weeks. Hopefully they will take him off of sedation today. Off from work for 3 months and can't drive for a month. They think he had a heart attack a week earlier as well so he is lucky to be alive.


Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was last night...they are such buddies already.


So sweet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is such a beautiful picture Gwen . You should get it printed and use it for Christmas cards


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw these on Facebook - made me wish we celebrated Thanksgiving!
> http://www.cleanandscentsible.com/2012/11/turkey-treats.html


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


Have a great time! And safe travels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got tired of watching the returns so came in to get on here - keep putting off going back in to see what is going on. bonnie - i may be coming to live with you. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure what I am doing today. Woke up with a very funny voice, and throat now starting to feel funny. Doesn't seem much point going to a Bible Study if I can't jin in. And starting to cough a bit as well. Think I feel OK.
> Have nearly 2 hours before I need to go so will see how I am feeling.
> Having a hot drink might help- and I even have a few lemons.
> Better go and get dressed- have a plumber coming soon. I might actually be able to use my washing machine after today! Will be so nice not to have to go to the Laundromat anymore.


I sure hope that you are feeling much better and aren't getting a spring cold. Your own washer will be so nice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out these sock yarns. four to a package would be great if you were knitting a sweater on size 3's. but if you were doing socks do you want to knit four pair of the same pattern. i suppose you could knit a shawl with one of the skeins. there are a couple i really like - actually i would like all of them. lol --- am
> 
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/en/super-sock-yellow-teal-orange-grey-green?mc_cid=bdfc4918cf&mc_eid=ebe2da6f55#inc593


Love the color ways. And it's a great price. Four people, split the package 4 ways = one pair of socks each......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did my volunteer hour this morning. ☺
> 
> Have been watching movies today and I cast on for a baby hat. Some mindless knitting while watching TV. Well the ninja in me has it finished.????
> 
> ...


Yay! Our knitting Ninja is back! So glad you are feeling better. Good the Greg is backing you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam


All better now, thank you!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got tired of watching the returns so came in to get on here - keep putting off going back in to see what is going on. bonnie - i may be coming to live with you. --- sam


You can come downunder if you like Sam, Ohio has gone to Trump. I've been listening all afternoon, 4.37p as I write this. So close though, unreal!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> as i said to sonja - do you close the front of the coat up to chin and then tie the hood together a little. --- sam


They are making hoods way too big the last 5-10 years. I don't buy a new coat very often, and they are HUGE! Even zipped. And most don't even have ties anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> I'm so far behind - I hope I'll catch up by the time the new Tea Party starts. I haven't been on the computer since last Friday. Bob and I made another crazy trip this past weekend. We left early Sat. morning and drove to Roanoke, Virginia - about a 500 mile drive. About a month ago, a friend of ours who lives down there mentioned to my DH that he was going to buy tickets to see David Phelps who just happens to be my favorite gospel singer. Bob said that he wished that we could go too and our friend said that he would buy 4 tickets and that they had a guest room! So off we went down to Virginia on Sat., went to the concert on Sunday evening and left for home at 9 a.m. on Monday. Got home about 6 p.m. I think we were both in bed by 9 p.m. - we were tired!
> Anyway, life is back to what passes for normal around here. Back to babysitting and other boring stuff. Took Lili with me when I went to vote this morning and went to the grocery store. Next weekend we are going up to Geneva - about an hour away - to have dinner with some friends who are up here from Texas visiting their son and grand kids. They come once a year and we always get together for a few hours. Bob was Herb's best man when he got married and Herb was ours. It's always good to see them.
> Well, I'll end my novel and go get some dinner for Bob and me - and throw in another load of laundry. Then I'm going to try to speed-read through the TP.
> Hugs to all, Paula


You all have been busy, sounds like you had a wonderful weekend though, enjoy your time with your friends and your trip to Geneva.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> and today is cold and rainy. --- sam


This morning was nice but cooler. Rain set in about 3.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, not good news about Joan, I hope they are wrong about the cancer


Somehow I missed this, I so pray it's not cancer, but if it is, I hope it's easily eradicated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the hats - love the furry pom poms - your cables are perfect. i need a lot more practice doing cables before i would ever try to put them on anything. --- sam


Hats make perfect practice pieces, Sam. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. Been nice having the time off but feel like I need to go back to work to get a vacation! I did get a lot accomplished. Dr appt went well, got my cpap report printed and went up to Ann Arbor with my DD1 and Emmett for my DOT physical. Spent 3hrs there as my bop was elevated. Was 130/80 at drs but higher there. The dr came in and she was so nice. Talked to me about how she takes bps and a few other things, did my bop (128/80), finished the physical activities and passed me. We stopped for supper in Adrian and then home to get my van from the shop. Repairs were what I thought and came to about $335. So all ready to go. Today spent going to BMV for license plate renewal, turning in my physical report (required for CDL holders), changing address and getting a title notarized. Then Walmart for prescription and Meier for some groceries. Home to organize all my stuff pulled from the van earlier. Next time home will be Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


Very glad that she passed you on your physical, now you're clear for another 2 years. :sm24: 
Love the socks and Lila is such a cutie.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Somehow I missed this, I so pray it's not cancer, but if it is, I hope it's easily eradicated.


Will know more once the biopsy results come in, but cancer is suspected. Very concerning that's for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Margaret do hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen aaah puppy love, those fur babies look like they bonded well.
> Matthew awesome yarn bowl, you're amazing.
> Kate you'll have a wonderful time in Germany, it's a great experience.
> ...


Prayers continue for Joan. Hope it's not cancer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Woohoo! Caught up, I'm working on the 3rd (lace) tier of the dress, then I can get the sleeves and edging done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. Been nice having the time off but feel like I need to go back to work to get a vacation! I did get a lot accomplished. Dr appt went well, got my cpap report printed and went up to Ann Arbor with my DD1 and Emmett for my DOT physical. Spent 3hrs there as my bop was elevated. Was 130/80 at drs but higher there. The dr came in and she was so nice. Talked to me about how she takes bps and a few other things, did my bop (128/80), finished the physical activities and passed me. We stopped for supper in Adrian and then home to get my van from the shop. Repairs were what I thought and came to about $335. So all ready to go. Today spent going to BMV for license plate renewal, turning in my physical report (required for CDL holders), changing address and getting a title notarized. Then Walmart for prescription and Meier for some groceries. Home to organize all my stuff pulled from the van earlier. Next time home will be Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


Socks look great. Lila is cute as usual. So glad you passed the physical so you can renew your licenses. And of course glad you are healthy enough to pass it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the pattern is $4.99 - but it certainly is a pretty slipper boot - crocheted. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-slipper-boots?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=633106f2e4-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-633106f2e4-60616885


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Margaret. Hope you are feeling better soon. 

Daralene, nice to see you posting. Glad the memorial concert went well. 

Tomorrow Amber and I are going to teach my nieces how to make bread. One niece will teach us how to make her cookies. She doesn't have a written recipe. I am taking my kitchen scale so we can measure as she goes. She goes by look and texture, as she was taught by her grandmother. It will be interesting! Then have to go see DB to do some paperwork.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kehinkle, pretty socks. Lila looks adorable, I've forgotten does she have minion in her?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got tired of watching the returns so came in to get on here - keep putting off going back in to see what is going on. bonnie - i may be coming to live with you. --- sam


I heard some real estate place in Florida put up signs saying if you want to move to Canada, call us to sell your house. Apparently their website crashed as so many were calling


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joan; saying prayers.
Kathy; all good news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. Been nice having the time off but feel like I need to go back to work to get a vacation! I did get a lot accomplished. Dr appt went well, got my cpap report printed and went up to Ann Arbor with my DD1 and Emmett for my DOT physical. Spent 3hrs there as my bop was elevated. Was 130/80 at drs but higher there. The dr came in and she was so nice. Talked to me about how she takes bps and a few other things, did my bop (128/80), finished the physical activities and passed me. We stopped for supper in Adrian and then home to get my van from the shop. Repairs were what I thought and came to about $335. So all ready to go. Today spent going to BMV for license plate renewal, turning in my physical report (required for CDL holders), changing address and getting a title notarized. Then Walmart for prescription and Meier for some groceries. Home to organize all my stuff pulled from the van earlier. Next time home will be Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's always a relief to get the physical out the way and passed. 
Socks look good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shame on you Sam! You enabled me to buy 2 packs! LOL Okay....I'm weak....LOL


I've seen on FB where gorgeous yarn is being sold at dollar tree stores in America


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, not good news about Joan, I hope they are wrong about the cancer


I'm hoping they are wrong too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. Been nice having the time off but feel like I need to go back to work to get a vacation! I did get a lot accomplished. Dr appt went well, got my cpap report printed and went up to Ann Arbor with my DD1 and Emmett for my DOT physical. Spent 3hrs there as my bop was elevated. Was 130/80 at drs but higher there. The dr came in and she was so nice. Talked to me about how she takes bps and a few other things, did my bop (128/80), finished the physical activities and passed me. We stopped for supper in Adrian and then home to get my van from the shop. Repairs were what I thought and came to about $335. So all ready to go. Today spent going to BMV for license plate renewal, turning in my physical report (required for CDL holders), changing address and getting a title notarized. Then Walmart for prescription and Meier for some groceries. Home to organize all my stuff pulled from the van earlier. Next time home will be Thanksgiving.
> Great puppy pics. Got one of Lila tonight. Kind of blurred but still cute.
> ...


Great socks Kathy and Lila does look cute in her little coat 
Glad you got lots accomplished. Safe travels on the road


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I PMed Sandi (AZsticks) as I had been thinking about her recently and I just received a PM back. She says that she and Alan are doing well and they have been on a couple of trips in their van recently, and they are just about to travel to California to see the kids. She also says she will try to pop in here as she misses us all and wanted me to say "Hello" from her to everyone.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The pattern I'm using just adds the teeth to the open end (triangles knitted, picking up the stitches) . Keep in mind also that the mermaid tail is horizontal whereas the shark tail is vertical. to achieve this instead of lining up the opening so that it is folded in half with open edges on top of each other....does that make sense? Then start knitting the tail. Here is a free pattern also. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-attack-blanket I finally got the 40 inches done and am not knitting in the round and starting to decrease. I'm sending you a pm too.
> .


Thanks, Gwen. I read and replied to your PM before I read this, but it is helpful to have as many ideas as possible. My plan is beginning to come together - by the end of the week, I hope to have the yarn and cast on!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Warm and lovely looking hats Sonya.


Ditto.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was last night...they are such buddies already.


Aaaw how cute is that! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you have had a busy but great time the last month
> Congratulations on your weight loss


Ditto.... RE Daralene


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Blood clot would have been abetter option for Joan if the current suspicions are correct. Praying that whatever the problem might it is found quickly and be fixed up.


From me too....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the plumber has done his job. But David wants to finish the tiling painting etc before he puts the washing machine in. So I need to take my wollens to Vicky's tomorrow. 
I am getting a little fed up with being told soon- and for some reason I never quite believe him. Why can't the washing machine go in for a while- it isn't built in after all.
Wonder if after 12 months I will have a kitchen? I doubt it.
Moved in with it priority number one so pulled the old one out. Now I think it is priority number 100.
Every time one is thing done something else needs to be done before it can be used , but then something else needs doing.
Oh dear I think I am heading into one gf my its all too much spells.
And then I feel guilty becuase David is doing a lot of the work himself and all I do is complain. And work is going through a tough time resulting in major changes. Included in this is needing someone to do David's job with a different skills set to what David has. So David needs to be thinking of what to do with himself from some time next year-adding extra stress to him.
And its too long since I worked so can't go back nursing even I thought I could manage it (which was why I never made real efforts to go back anyway).


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> I PMed Sandi (AZsticks) as I had been thinking about her recently and I just received a PM back. She says that she and Alan are doing well and they have been on a couple of trips in their van recently, and they are just about to travel to California to see the kids. She also says she will try to pop in here as she misses us all and wanted me to say "Hello" from her to everyone.


It is good to hear that they are both doing well and enjoying life. The health issues a couple of years ago were very serious, but it sounds as if everything is now under control. I hope she will pop in soon!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I PMed Sandi (AZsticks) as I had been thinking about her recently and I just received a PM back. She says that she and Alan are doing well and they have been on a couple of trips in their van recently, and they are just about to travel to California to see the kids. She also says she will try to pop in here as she misses us all and wanted me to say "Hello" from her to everyone.


I hope she does come back. I really miss her on here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well the plumber has done his job. But David wants to finish the tiling painting etc before he puts the washing machine in. So I need to take my wollens to Vicky's tomorrow.
> I am getting a little fed up with being told soon- and for some reason I never quite believe him. Why can't the washing machine go in for a while- it isn't built in after all.
> Wonder if after 12 months I will have a kitchen? I doubt it.
> Moved in with it priority number one so pulled the old one out. Now I think it is priority number 100.
> ...


Oh golly, hang in there Margaret. It will all sort itself out. I agree about the washing machine though, surely you can use it then when David wants to paint it can be taken out of laundry again. Deep breaths and try and be patient a bit longer. Hugs and try not to stress. Chin up. Enjoy your day with Elizabeth tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have had TWO calls from the scammers about computer windows tonight. Far out! The first one .... hello I am calling from windows blah blah, who I say? Its is about your windows on your computer blah lblah blah.... Oh I dont think so, I dont have a computer so it cant be a problem from me I say! (good grief) then clunk, he is gone. Rude guy hung up on me....LOL And then..... 2 hours later a woman called.... same speel blah blah... so I said stop talking for a minute, she ignores me and keeps rabbiting on... I shout STOP TALKING AND LISTEN... you people rang me 2 hours ago, you are a scam stop ringing and go away. And I slammed the phone down. Geez, I havent had them call for a few months, then 2 in one evening! :sm22: :sm25:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have had TWO calls from the scammers about computer windows tonight. Far out! The first one .... hello I am calling from windows blah blah, who I say? Its is about your windows on your computer blah lblah blah.... Oh I dont think so, I dont have a computer so it cant be a problem from me I say! (good grief) then clunk, he is gone. Rude guy hung up on me....LOL And then..... 2 hours later a woman called.... same speel blah blah... so I said stop talking for a minute, she ignores me and keeps rabbiting on... I shout STOP TALKING AND LISTEN... you people rang me 2 hours ago, you are a scam stop ringing and go away. And I slammed the phone down. Geez, I havent had them call for a few months, then 2 in one evening! :sm22: :sm25:


It's a wonder the first one hung up. I had one telling my windows wan't working. Oh No I said the windows on my Apple isn't working. He never did acknowledge that as I had a Mac and didn't have windows that my windows not working really wasn't an issue! Wonder why they usually keep going once it is obvious that the person on the other end is not going to listen to them?
So you didn't let the nice kind people fix your problem for you? All you needed to do was give them your bank account details or something similar and it would be working beautifully again. :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think Lego are the best toys ever invented. My boys & GKs spent/spend hours with them


So did mine and Luke loves his Duplo too. He's into building what he calls aeroplanes (although they don't always have wings!) and they have to be kept intact until his next visit! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Somehow I missed this, I so pray it's not cancer, but if it is, I hope it's easily eradicated.


Ditto.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's a wonder the first one hung up. I had one telling my windows wan't working. Oh No I said the windows on my Apple isn't working. He never did acknowledge that as I had a Mac and didn't have windows that my windows not working really wasn't an issue! Wonder why they usually keep going once it is obvious that the person on the other end is not going to listen to them?
> So you didn't let the nice kind people fix your problem for you? All you needed to do was give them your bank account details or something similar and it would be working beautifully again. :sm02:


Yes the first one was actually listening when I said but I dont have a computer.... things went silent for a few seconds then clunk. Not even a bye....LOL

I think they just keep going on and on (like my 2nd one), they not even concentrating or listening... it took me 2 goes of saying/yelling "stop talking and listen to me!! They make me so angry. I guess they must get some people "sucked in" as they are still going.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> So did mine and Luke loves his Duplo too. He's into building what he calls aeroplanes (although they don't always have wings!) and they have to be kept intact until his next visit! :sm06: :sm09:


That is sooo cool! I had quite a lot of Duplo when my kids were young.... and of course I got rid of it. I could kick myself now, Serena would love it. She does has lots of other blocks though that she likes building with.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime for me. Goodnight all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Bedtime for me. Goodnight all.


 night night. Sleep well


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I PMed Sandi (AZsticks) as I had been thinking about her recently and I just received a PM back. She says that she and Alan are doing well and they have been on a couple of trips in their van recently, and they are just about to travel to California to see the kids. She also says she will try to pop in here as she misses us all and wanted me to say "Hello" from her to everyone.


I see her from time to time on FB, and hope she comes on here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> So did mine and Luke loves his Duplo too. He's into building what he calls aeroplanes (although they don't always have wings!) and they have to be kept intact until his next visit! :sm06: :sm09:


He's very talented. We do the same here.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, Sonja, as fast as you knit, if you have an extra 10 minutes you can whip one up!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . I'm liking the white one wished I'd made a bigger size now


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Have a wonderful time, Kate - sounds like fun!


KateB said:


> I may be awol from here for a few days as I'm off to Berlin, early Friday morning, with the girls I used to work with. There are 6 of us who go away every November (a long weekend holiday in North Ayrshire) although all bar 2 are now retired. Julie has kindly said she will post the summary for me on Friday, thanks again pal! I have never been to Germany before and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back from our trip to Ohio for the Memorial Concert for our friend. It was held at a Jazz Club and joyous for most of us but I could see how hard it was for his wife. She held up ok. Her DD is taking her to Bali. It will be wonderful, but I'm sure nothing takes away the pain. Got to see musicians I hadn't seen from back in DH's college days. The one was the drummer for the Glenn Miller Band (they called it the ghost band.) and then played for Frank Sinatra Jr., who unfortunately passed away. He was back in Ohio to take care of his parent's home and saw this concert was taking place so came. Was sure great to see him. Made new friends too. One was a musician who studied with our friend who passed and has also fished up in Alaska on a fishing boat. He cooked on the boat too and gave me some of his recipes, so I will pass them on when I find them again.
> 
> My DS loved the mermaid tail I did for her DGD. My but that trip was hard on me. I think I haven't been home for a weekend in 4 weeks. Well, 4 trips on the weekends and perhaps one weekend at home in there somewhere that I've forgotten. There is another trip this weekend for a job in another state but I don't think I'm going. It is down and back the next day and it just takes too much out of me.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a wonderful memorial for your friend, Daralene. And wonderful for his wife to know how many loved him.

Your plumber sounds like a sit-com character! Hope you get to rest up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love,love,love the socks Kathy. Lila is such a cutie; did you make her sweater? She is such a delightful companion for you traveling.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. Been nice having the time off but feel like I need to go back to work to get a vacation! I did get a lot accomplished. Dr appt went well, got my cpap report printed and went up to Ann Arbor with my DD1 and Emmett for my DOT physical. Spent 3hrs there as my bop was elevated. Was 130/80 at drs but higher there. The dr came in and she was so nice. Talked to me about how she takes bps and a few other things, did my bop (128/80), finished the physical activities and passed me. We stopped for supper in Adrian and then home to get my van from the shop. Repairs were what I thought and came to about $335. So all ready to go. Today spent going to BMV for license plate renewal, turning in my physical report (required for CDL holders), changing address and getting a title notarized. Then Walmart for prescription and Meier for some groceries. Home to organize all my stuff pulled from the van earlier. Next time home will be Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad to hear from you, Paula. What a good DH to go with you to the concert!



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> I'm so far behind - I hope I'll catch up by the time the new Tea Party starts. I haven't been on the computer since last Friday. Bob and I made another crazy trip this past weekend. We left early Sat. morning and drove to Roanoke, Virginia - about a 500 mile drive. About a month ago, a friend of ours who lives down there mentioned to my DH that he was going to buy tickets to see David Phelps who just happens to be my favorite gospel singer. Bob said that he wished that we could go too and our friend said that he would buy 4 tickets and that they had a guest room! So off we went down to Virginia on Sat., went to the concert on Sunday evening and left for home at 9 a.m. on Monday. Got home about 6 p.m. I think we were both in bed by 9 p.m. - we were tired!
> Anyway, life is back to what passes for normal around here. Back to babysitting and other boring stuff. Took Lili with me when I went to vote this morning and went to the grocery store. Next weekend we are going up to Geneva - about an hour away - to have dinner with some friends who are up here from Texas visiting their son and grand kids. They come once a year and we always get together for a few hours. Bob was Herb's best man when he got married and Herb was ours. It's always good to see them.
> Well, I'll end my novel and go get some dinner for Bob and me - and throw in another load of laundry. Then I'm going to try to speed-read through the TP.
> Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I have had TWO calls from the scammers about computer windows tonight. Far out! The first one .... hello I am calling from windows blah blah, who I say? Its is about your windows on your computer blah lblah blah.... Oh I dont think so, I dont have a computer so it cant be a problem from me I say! (good grief) then clunk, he is gone. Rude guy hung up on me....LOL And then..... 2 hours later a woman called.... same speel blah blah... so I said stop talking for a minute, she ignores me and keeps rabbiting on... I shout STOP TALKING AND LISTEN... you people rang me 2 hours ago, you are a scam stop ringing and go away. And I slammed the phone down. Geez, I havent had them call for a few months, then 2 in one evening! :sm22: :sm25:


It sounds like the same method they use here. I haven't had one call for a while now, but we do have call blocking on the phone, which at least reduces the number of nuisance calls.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Margaret do hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen aaah puppy love, those fur babies look like they bonded well.
> Matthew awesome yarn bowl, you're amazing.
> Kate you'll have a wonderful time in Germany, it's a great experience.
> ...


Thank you, Fan, for letting us know about Joan. Prayers are continuing.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Go, Ninj!


gagesmom said:


> Forgot to post pic.
> Did this one this afternoon. ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sad this morning. I thought I was having a nightmare but it was real. Oh well, nothing to do now but try and be supportive of our government and yet hold fast to my own values. Unbelievable.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I heard some real estate place in Florida put up signs saying if you want to move to Canada, call us to sell your house. Apparently their website crashed as so many were calling


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't seen any yet at the dollar tree I usually go to; may need to go across town to the other one and check it out.


Swedenme said:


> I've seen on FB where gorgeous yarn is being sold at dollar tree stores in America


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. Been nice having the time off but feel like I need to go back to work to get a vacation! I did get a lot accomplished. Dr appt went well, got my cpap report printed and went up to Ann Arbor with my DD1 and Emmett for my DOT physical. Spent 3hrs there as my bop was elevated. Was 130/80 at drs but higher there. The dr came in and she was so nice. Talked to me about how she takes bps and a few other things, did my bop (128/80), finished the physical activities and passed me. We stopped for supper in Adrian and then home to get my van from the shop. Repairs were what I thought and came to about $335. So all ready to go. Today spent going to BMV for license plate renewal, turning in my physical report (required for CDL holders), changing address and getting a title notarized. Then Walmart for prescription and Meier for some groceries. Home to organize all my stuff pulled from the van earlier. Next time home will be Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


Great socks, Kathy! And how adorable is Lila in her little outfit!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Kate for sharing this. I see her on FB some but do miss her here. Glad they are doing well.


KateB said:


> I PMed Sandi (AZsticks) as I had been thinking about her recently and I just received a PM back. She says that she and Alan are doing well and they have been on a couple of trips in their van recently, and they are just about to travel to California to see the kids. She also says she will try to pop in here as she misses us all and wanted me to say "Hello" from her to everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen on FB where gorgeous yarn is being sold at dollar tree stores in America


Maybe in some, but I haven't seen any.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a wonderful creation, Kate, for such a little person! Future architect??


KateB said:


> So did mine and Luke loves his Duplo too. He's into building what he calls aeroplanes (although they don't always have wings!) and they have to be kept intact until his next visit! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I PMed Sandi (AZsticks) as I had been thinking about her recently and I just received a PM back. She says that she and Alan are doing well and they have been on a couple of trips in their van recently, and they are just about to travel to California to see the kids. She also says she will try to pop in here as she misses us all and wanted me to say "Hello" from her to everyone.


Thank you, Kate! I haven't seen her on Facebook lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{{hugs}}}}} to you Margaret. I think you deserve a medal for putting up with all the renovations being made. I don't think I would have the patience to do it. Try to focus on how wonderful it will be when completed. Don't feel guilty at all. It will all work out. Will keep this and the changes in David's job in prayer.


darowil said:


> Well the plumber has done his job. But David wants to finish the tiling painting etc before he puts the washing machine in. So I need to take my wollens to Vicky's tomorrow.
> I am getting a little fed up with being told soon- and for some reason I never quite believe him. Why can't the washing machine go in for a while- it isn't built in after all.
> Wonder if after 12 months I will have a kitchen? I doubt it.
> Moved in with it priority number one so pulled the old one out. Now I think it is priority number 100.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Kate for sharing this. I see her on FB some but do miss her here. Glad they are doing well.


Gwen, what are we having with our coffee this morning? I have another vacation day, today (I could get used to this!!). So, I think I will make muffins. Your muffins, yesterday, sounded so good! Come on over for coffee in about half an hour!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So creative! Love the fishing (?) rom his aeroplanes! Got to love their imagination for sure.


KateB said:


> So did mine and Luke loves his Duplo too. He's into building what he calls aeroplanes (although they don't always have wings!) and they have to be kept intact until his next visit! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> So did mine and Luke loves his Duplo too. He's into building what he calls aeroplanes (although they don't always have wings!) and they have to be kept intact until his next visit! :sm06: :sm09:


All of my grands love Lego. So did/does my 29 year old son! Arriana wants nothing to do with the Duplo. She wants the regular size Lego. Most likely because big brother plays with them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I respond as if they are talking about the windows of my house. Hate the calls but enjoy wasting their time as they have wasted mine.


sugarsugar said:


> Yes the first one was actually listening when I said but I dont have a computer.... things went silent for a few seconds then clunk. Not even a bye....LOL
> 
> I think they just keep going on and on (like my 2nd one), they not even concentrating or listening... it took me 2 goes of saying/yelling "stop talking and listen to me!! They make me so angry. I guess they must get some people "sucked in" as they are still going.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Still had some muffins from yesterday so I just finished one with a cup of coffee.

Yesterday I loaned my car to DGS as his needed repair yet had to get to classes and work. He's suppose to return it sometime this morning. Today I need to go grocery shopping a little and continue to put away my clutter. Yes, I take full ownership of the clutter in the dining room and livingroom. Also have dishes to do.


oneapril said:


> Gwen, what are we having with our coffee this morning? I have another vacation day, today (I could get used to this!!). So, I think I will make muffins. Your muffins, yesterday, sounded so good! Come on over for coffee in about half an hour!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So creative! Love the fishing (?) rom his aeroplanes! Got to love their imagination for sure.


That's a hose for refuelling the plane! C'mon Auntie Gwen, get it right!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Still had some muffins from yesterday so I just finished one with a cup of coffee.
> 
> Yesterday I loaned my car to DGS as his needed repair yet had to get to classes and work. He's suppose to return it sometime this morning. Today I need to go grocery shopping a little and continue to put away my clutter. Yes, I take full ownership of the clutter in the dining room and livingroom. Also have dishes to do.


I am right there with you! I try so hard to keep the dining room table clear...but fail, frequently! Stuff just seems to gravitate to the table!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why are you going out on a catamaran? --- sam


Just because that is what the company runs, Sam- we wanted to go to Waiheke Island- and the ferries are Catamarans- very large size ones! They take quite a number of vehicles as well as passengers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know if you can get them there - here you can buy crockpot liners which are really nice. they are not foil - they are some kind of plastic. work well - no clean up. --- sam


I have not seen them, not that I've looked- don't mind washing mine up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just because that is what the company runs, Sam- we wanted to go to Waiheke Island- and the ferries are Catamarans- very large size ones! They take quite a number of vehicles as well as passengers.


Have a good day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops....that's my "snake" mistake for today....LOL. What a smart little guy Luke is.


KateB said:


> That's a hose for refuelling the plane! C'mon Auntie Gwen, get it right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> take bread bags just in case. --- sam --- or paper bags.


There were no problems Sam! The sea was barely ruffled- a very easy crossing.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so sad this morning. I thought I was having a nightmare but it was real. Oh well, nothing to do now but try and be supportive of our government and yet hold fast to my own values. Unbelievable.


Just what I am feeling. None of my business in many ways, but what happens in the States has a profound effect on all of us. I have my French class this afternoon, and one of the other students is an American lady who assured us that the American people would never be stupid enough to elect you know who. I just don't know what she will say today.

Sorry, mustn't get political, but coming after the events of last June, I am beginning to feel uncomfortable in the world that is emerging.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I respond as if they are talking about the windows of my house. Hate the calls but enjoy wasting their time as they have wasted mine.


Yes, if I have the time, I have sometimes played the dotty old lady and strung them along, but usually I find I have much better things to do. I wonder who actually falls for these scams? Someone must, or they wouldn't keep on trying.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> There were no problems Sam! The sea was barely ruffled- a very easy crossing.


Did you have your excursion already, Julie? How was it? Have pics?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not seen them, not that I've looked- don't mind washing mine up.


I have seen them here, but have never been tempted. It is one more thing to buy and then add to the rubbish afterwards, and, as the pots never reach a high temperature, they are usually very easy to clean. I understand, though that some pots cannot be detached from the heating element for cleaning, so I suppose liners would be helpful then.

I am glad your day out went well. Has Ringo forgiven you yet?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Still had some muffins from yesterday so I just finished one with a cup of coffee.
> 
> Yesterday I loaned my car to DGS as his needed repair yet had to get to classes and work. He's suppose to return it sometime this morning. Today I need to go grocery shopping a little and continue to put away my clutter. Yes, I take full ownership of the clutter in the dining room and livingroom. Also have dishes to do.


I opted for chocolate chip muffins...one can never fail with chocolate, right!!?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy your day/evening, everyone!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's a wonder the first one hung up. I had one telling my windows wan't working. Oh No I said the windows on my Apple isn't working. He never did acknowledge that as I had a Mac and didn't have windows that my windows not working really wasn't an issue! Wonder why they usually keep going once it is obvious that the person on the other end is not going to listen to them?
> So you didn't let the nice kind people fix your problem for you? All you needed to do was give them your bank account details or something similar and it would be working beautifully again. :sm02:


You mean you didn't let that nice man fix your computer!! :sm09: :sm09: 
I usually put the phone down on the table and let them talk to themselves for a while. They've usually given up by the time I listen again.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I respond as if they are talking about the windows of my house. Hate the calls but enjoy wasting their time as they have wasted mine.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops....that's my "snake" mistake for today....LOL. What a smart little guy Luke is.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning everyone ☺ 

Started to rain yesterday afternoon around 3pm and continued for a while. Then as night came it got colder. At about 2 am the wind was howling pretty good. This morning it is dry but Grey and cold. 

I had a pair of monster longies made for another friend who never did call or come by to get them. Been sitting in a box of knits for almost a year now. So my friend asked if I had any boy stuff knit. I found them and am sewing the face on today. She is also going to come today at lunch and loom at all the sweaters I made recently and choose a set to give to her Co worker as well. ☺ 

I made some muffins last night for Gages lunch snack and said I would make him choc chip cookies today. 

Off for now as I am hungry and Need to find something to eat. 

Now look at this face ???? ???? ???? ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just what I am feeling. None of my business in many ways, but what happens in the States has a profound effect on all of us. I have my French class this afternoon, and one of the other students is an American lady who assured us that the American people would never be stupid enough to elect you know who. I just don't know what she will say today.
> 
> Sorry, mustn't get political, but coming after the events of last June, I am beginning to feel uncomfortable in the world that is emerging.


Agree with every word Kathleendoris.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone ☺
> 
> Started to rain yesterday afternoon around 3pm and continued for a while. Then as night came it got colder. At about 2 am the wind was howling pretty good. This morning it is dry but Grey and cold.
> 
> ...


Love that face! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Have a good day!


I did! thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Did you have your excursion already, Julie? How was it? Have pics?


My camera got forgot, tried to take a few on the phone but I need to go back to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have seen them here, but have never been tempted. It is one more thing to buy and then add to the rubbish afterwards, and, as the pots never reach a high temperature, they are usually very easy to clean. I understand, though that some pots cannot be detached from the heating element for cleaning, so I suppose liners would be helpful then.
> 
> I am glad your day out went well. Has Ringo forgiven you yet?


He was delighted to see me, so no hard feelings!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> You mean you didn't let that nice man fix your computer!! :sm09: :sm09:
> I usually put the phone down on the table and let them talk to themselves for a while. They've usually given up by the time I listen again.


I did that once, and when I picked it up again, he was still there, and said, reproachfully, "Madam, I don't think you are taking this seriously!" How right he was.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> So did mine and Luke loves his Duplo too. He's into building what he calls aeroplanes (although they don't always have wings!) and they have to be kept intact until his next visit! :sm06: :sm09:


I bought GS 2sets last Christmas that were John Deere, made tractors & various maple nets, he made them once & has played on his farm with them ever since, he has most of the rec room set up as a farm????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I respond as if they are talking about the windows of my house. Hate the calls but enjoy wasting their time as they have wasted mine.


One of my friends got a call about winning a cruise. He kept them on the phone for ages letting them think he was going to give credit card info, yes, I would like to take so & so, then, oh, no, I better take this person, went on & on, finally they hung up on him???? He's never had another call????


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Quick pic of hat made with Red Heart Reflective, without flash and with. Yarn is soft. 

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone ☺
> 
> Started to rain yesterday afternoon around 3pm and continued for a while. Then as night came it got colder. At about 2 am the wind was howling pretty good. This morning it is dry but Grey and cold.
> 
> ...


Cute! What do you make the face from? I saw one pair that had felt pieces sewn on, I can't imagine that would stand up to washing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Quick pic of hat made with Red Heart Reflective, without flash and with. Yarn is soft.
> 
> Kathy


Nice. Hat, great idea to have it reflective.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just what I am feeling. None of my business in many ways, but what happens in the States has a profound effect on all of us. I have my French class this afternoon, and one of the other students is an American lady who assured us that the American people would never be stupid enough to elect you know who. I just don't know what she will say today.
> 
> Sorry, mustn't get political, but coming after the events of last June, I am beginning to feel uncomfortable in the world that is emerging.


I agree, I heard on the news this morning that this result was the equivalent of Brexit. I hope things aren't as scary as predictions


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it's clear & sunny this morning hope it keeps up, maybe some combining will get done yet.
Yesterday I got together with my bowling friends, we wrapped Christmas cake pans for ones she had everything measures out & got it in the oven while we were there & then I showed them how to make solid hand lotion bars. I had given them all some last Christmas, they loved it, I really should have kept my secret as they were amazed there was not thing to it.

I may have posted the recipe before but will do so while I remember

Solid Lotion Bars

2 ounces beeswax
1 cup oilive oil or 1/2 & 1/2 olive & coconut oil
1 tablespoon almond oil

Melt together & pour in moulds- I use those silicone cupcake moulds, it makes 5-6 depending how full. You want.
I saw some grapes seed oil when I was last in Lloyd so bought some of that to try, will let you know 
My one friend loves it for her feet & elbows, says having it in a bar makes it so easy to use.

DH & oldest son are off moose hunting, hope they are successful although if not, DS will probably share some of his.
I need to get off here, I have some corners I need to plaster paint chips & get them fixed before I can't have windows open.
I also have a few carrots left in the garden, I think I will dig for the horse in hopes of getting rid of some slug eggs so they won't be there in spring.
I got my flu shot on the way home yesterday, it's sure made my arm sore, I woke up every time I moved during the night. Hope this doesn't last long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I hope you soon. Have your laundry room functional. while I was growing up, my parents renovated 3 houses while we lived in them, & it seemed we ate sawdust & plaster for months at a time, I swore, I would never live in that. I don't blame you for getting frustrated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I PMed Sandi (AZsticks) as I had been thinking about her recently and I just received a PM back. She says that she and Alan are doing well and they have been on a couple of trips in their van recently, and they are just about to travel to California to see the kids. She also says she will try to pop in here as she misses us all and wanted me to say "Hello" from her to everyone.


Thanks for letting us know. I have missed Sandi.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the plumber has done his job. But David wants to finish the tiling painting etc before he puts the washing machine in. So I need to take my wollens to Vicky's tomorrow.
> I am getting a little fed up with being told soon- and for some reason I never quite believe him. Why can't the washing machine go in for a while- it isn't built in after all.
> Wonder if after 12 months I will have a kitchen? I doubt it.
> Moved in with it priority number one so pulled the old one out. Now I think it is priority number 100.
> ...


I understand your frustration. Sure hope things come together soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so sad this morning. I thought I was having a nightmare but it was real. Oh well, nothing to do now but try and be supportive of our government and yet hold fast to my own values. Unbelievable.


I watched until 10.30 and finally turned the TV off. When I turned it on this morning, I wasn't sure who had won. One minute I thought Trump had, then the next Hillary. I finally saw that it was Trump. I'm praying for all of us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone ☺
> 
> Started to rain yesterday afternoon around 3pm and continued for a while. Then as night came it got colder. At about 2 am the wind was howling pretty good. This morning it is dry but Grey and cold.
> 
> ...


Face is so cute. I seem to have lost the urge to knit the last few weeks. Don't know why. Hope I get my mojo back soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Quick pic of hat made with Red Heart Reflective, without flash and with. Yarn is soft.
> 
> Kathy


Nice hats.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't seen any yet at the dollar tree I usually go to; may need to go across town to the other one and check it out.


Not in every dollar tree according to the chatter on FB . But more of them getting it in . Lots of different kinds , look really nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> It sounds like the same method they use here. I haven't had one call for a while now, but we do have call blocking on the phone, which at least reduces the number of nuisance calls.


Don't get any here as I don't have a house phone . One way to stop them ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well the plumber has done his job. But David wants to finish the tiling painting etc before he puts the washing machine in. So I need to take my wollens to Vicky's tomorrow.
> I am getting a little fed up with being told soon- and for some reason I never quite believe him. Why can't the washing machine go in for a while- it isn't built in after all.
> Wonder if after 12 months I will have a kitchen? I doubt it.
> Moved in with it priority number one so pulled the old one out. Now I think it is priority number 100.
> ...


Just been watching a building show were a couple have been in a caravan in Wales for 2 years while they build a certain kind of house ( looked like a glorified wooden hut to me ) . Husband promised her faithfully they would be in by this Christmas . They have no chance the way he's messing on she will still be in the caravan in 2020 
Hope your get your washing machine in soon . Just remind yourself how quickly the weeks fly past and that it will be worth it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> So did mine and Luke loves his Duplo too. He's into building what he calls aeroplanes (although they don't always have wings!) and they have to be kept intact until his next visit! :sm06: :sm09:


I remember the fun I used to have with Lego then youngest decided he was to old for it and I could only play with it when I went to work ????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Don't get any here as I don't have a house phone . One way to stop them ????


I used to get them on my old mobile phone - the number must have been passed to them by the company the contract was with, because only they knew the name of the contract holder (not me) and asked for that person when they called. I got rid of that phone and that contract and have had no trouble since.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished this one this morning. Love it so cute.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I have been taking ibuprofen at lest twice a day and that it's belong keep the worst at bay. The nerve going down the leg seems to Have eased as loing as I only miss one dose. The back is worst in the middle 92nd the night when I've been laying in one position and try to move. Putting off shots as long as possible for a few reasons. Can only have so many befor Don't work if it works the first time being number 1 as I still have a lot of life a head of me!

quote=Bonnie7591]Is your back better now? Glad you had a fun weekend[/quote]


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> That is sooo cool! I had quite a lot of Duplo when my kids were young.... and of course I got rid of it. I could kick myself now, Serena would love it. She does has lots of other blocks though that she likes building with.


Got lots of toys up in the loft waiting to be used including duplo, and Lego


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Unfortunately my FIL has fallen for this 3 times! My mom once but caught on before she gave bank info remembering she's heard me complain about FIL doing this

quote=Kathleendoris]Yes, if I have the time, I have sometimes played the dotty old lady and strung them along, but usually I find I have much better things to do. I wonder who actually falls for these scams? Someone must, or they wouldn't keep on trying.[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Absolutely adorable Gwen!!

quote=Gweniepooh]This was last night...they are such buddies already.[/quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished this one this morning. Love it so cute.


Very nice, Mel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all you purple lovers ----

http://www.thepurplestore.com/?source=newsletter&mid=493,025&fname=&utm_source=The+Purple+Club&utm_campaign=516dfecdae-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2016_11_08&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d808c24e0f-516dfecdae-27565021


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know it sounds strange as I really like chocolate but the only chocolate I'll have for breakfast is maybe a mug of hot chocolate. I'll eat it any other time...but not breakfast.


oneapril said:


> I opted for chocolate chip muffins...one can never fail with chocolate, right!!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your monster pants make we smile and feel happy every time I see a pair. Makes me wish there was a little one here to make some for.


gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone ☺
> 
> Started to rain yesterday afternoon around 3pm and continued for a while. Then as night came it got colder. At about 2 am the wind was howling pretty good. This morning it is dry but Grey and cold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too....will be praying even more for our country and the entire world. I also pray that I will be proven wrong and that our new president will do good. Okay...enough said.


angelam said:


> Agree with every word Kathleendoris.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another winner for sure Melody.


gagesmom said:


> Finished this one this morning. Love it so cute.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Once we have got over the shock, I just hope everything settles down and adjusts to "himself" in a positive way.
We live in turbulent times, and it's great that we have our KP and the joy of crafting we all share.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is too funny Sam. I love purple but not quite that much....LOL


thewren said:


> for all you purple lovers ----
> 
> http://www.thepurplestore.com/?source=newsletter&mid=493,025&fname=&utm_source=The+Purple+Club&utm_campaign=516dfecdae-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2016_11_08&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d808c24e0f-516dfecdae-27565021


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My grandson showed up about 11 a.m. and I took him to get his car so I'd have my car back. Then headed to Walmart to do some grocery shopping. OMG....they had shifted and were continuing to shift where things were in the grocery section and it took me 3 friggin' hours to do my grocery shopping. By the time I got everything loaded into my car my back ws killing me from all the walking and lifting. I called my DD and asked if there was any way she could come over and help me unload the stuff and carry it up the stairs (there are 10 leading into the house). Bless her heart my DGS arrived when I was about 1/2 way through and finished bring it all in. I had been working on it for about 1/2 an hour when he got here. He offered to help me put stuff away but I told him that I'd just put up the perishables for now and will save the dry goods until later. Have taken pain meds now and resting. What a chore! Have a couple of other errands to run but they will just have to wait until tomorrow. I'm off to rest. TTYL


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandson showed up about 11 a.m. and I took him to get his car so I'd have my car back. Then headed to Walmart to do some grocery shopping. OMG....they had shifted and were continuing to shift where things were in the grocery section and it took me 3 friggin' hours to do my grocery shopping. By the time I got everything loaded into my car my back ws killing me from all the walking and lifting. I called my DD and asked if there was any way she could come over and help me unload the stuff and carry it up the stairs (there are 10 leading into the house). Bless her heart my DGS arrived when I was about 1/2 way through and finished bring it all in. I had been working on it for about 1/2 an hour when he got here. He offered to help me put stuff away but I told him that I'd just put up the perishables for now and will save the dry goods until later. Have taken pain meds now and resting. What a chore! Have a couple of other errands to run but they will just have to wait until tomorrow.


Oh, I hate it when they move everything around, and they always do it at this time of year, because of all the 'seasonal' stuff. Apparently, it is meant to make us buy more, because we browse aisles we would not normally visit. Well, it doesn't work for me, because I spend so much time looking for the things I really need, I have no time left for casual glances at anything else. Sounds like it is the same with you. Glad you had some help with the unloading. I hope the pain eases off soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know it sounds strange as I really like chocolate but the only chocolate I'll have for breakfast is maybe a mug of hot chocolate. I'll eat it any other time...but not breakfast.


I love chocolate but I don't eat it in the morning either and I also don't like chocolate cake which people get a shock when I say that as I love chocolate so much ????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Unfortunately my FIL has fallen for this 3 times! My mom once but caught on before she gave bank info remembering she's heard me complain about FIL doing this
> 
> quote=Kathleendoris]Yes, if I have the time, I have sometimes played the dotty old lady and strung them along, but usually I find I have much better things to do. I wonder who actually falls for these scams? Someone must, or they wouldn't keep on trying.


[/quote]

Yes, I fear it is the vulnerable, and particularly the elderly, who most often fall for these cruel deceptions. And, as you say, some are caught over and over again. These people rarely seem to be brought to justice, so all we can do is try to make sure everyone we know is aware of the risks and knows how to protect themselves.

Sorry to hear about your continuing problems with pain. Ibuprofen can help, but it is not good to take it long term. I do hope you can find a better solution. Pain like that can be so debilitating.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandson showed up about 11 a.m. and I took him to get his car so I'd have my car back. Then headed to Walmart to do some grocery shopping. OMG....they had shifted and were continuing to shift where things were in the grocery section and it took me 3 friggin' hours to do my grocery shopping. By the time I got everything loaded into my car my back ws killing me from all the walking and lifting. I called my DD and asked if there was any way she could come over and help me unload the stuff and carry it up the stairs (there are 10 leading into the house). Bless her heart my DGS arrived when I was about 1/2 way through and finished bring it all in. I had been working on it for about 1/2 an hour when he got here. He offered to help me put stuff away but I told him that I'd just put up the perishables for now and will save the dry goods until later. Have taken pain meds now and resting. What a chore! Have a couple of other errands to run but they will just have to wait until tomorrow. I'm off to rest. TTYL


Hope you feel a whole lot better after a rest. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I love chocolate but I don't eat it in the morning either and I also don't like chocolate cake which people get a shock when I say that as I love chocolate so much ????


Funny - my eldest granddaughter also loves chocolate but not chocolate cake! I have never asked how she feels about chocolate in the morning! :sm01:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I am with you, sad and scared. All I can do is what Thich Nhat Hahn (Thay), my teacher, did the day of 9/11. They heard the news on a bus, going to San Francisco. Traveling from Deer Park, their monastery in Escondido, CA where they had held a retreat I attended. The nuns and monks wanted to fly to NY ASAP. Thay told them no, they were going to take time to have a picnic on the beach and center themselves so they could respond with love, not hate or anger.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, thank you for the laugh, especially today. Love the monster pants.
Kathy, I never realized that the reflection was so good. Would make a nice safe hat for walking or biking at night.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Puplover, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Quick pic of hat made with Red Heart Reflective, without flash and with. Yarn is soft.
> 
> Kathy


That looks pretty good, and the fact that it is also soft is extra appealing. Might be a good choice for presents for the dog walkers in the family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I respond as if they are talking about the windows of my house. Hate the calls but enjoy wasting their time as they have wasted mine.


Depends on my mood. Sometimes I keep talking. Other times I hang up. 
Arrived at Elizabeth's to be told she was asleep. Went straight back to sleep after her morning feed. In her parents bed so I am sitting on the floor in their room. She is too mobile to safely leave for long. And not old enough o know not crawl of the edge. Wonder what she will think of Grandma being here when she wakes up? And no parents.

Don't they look so sweet sleeping?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have seen them here, but have never been tempted. It is one more thing to buy and then add to the rubbish afterwards, and, as the pots never reach a high temperature, they are usually very easy to clean. I understand, though that some pots cannot be detached from the heating element for cleaning, so I suppose liners would be helpful then.
> 
> I am glad your day out went well. Has Ringo forgiven you yet?


If I couldn't remove the pot I would look at getting some but not now. And one day I will able to put it in the dishwasher again.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ours has rearranged also hate it!! Some aisles were just flipped end to end some things make no sense where they out them. Tired of stores rearranging things so you have to spend more time there looking for things.

quote=Gweniepooh]My grandson showed up about 11 a.m. and I took him to get his c[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Funny - my eldest granddaughter also loves chocolate but not chocolate cake! I have never asked how she feels about chocolate in the morning! :sm01:


Same here. Will eat chocolate cake for the icing! Best option is on the occasional time David decides he wants some. Then I get the icing without having to eat the cake. Chocolate anytime for me.

Couldn't work out why I hadn't seen Sonja's original post thinking I needed to find a missing page. Then realised I hadn't gone back far enough.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did this one up this afternoon ☺


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Still had some muffins from yesterday so I just finished one with a cup of coffee.
> 
> Yesterday I loaned my car to DGS as his needed repair yet had to get to classes and work. He's suppose to return it sometime this morning. Today I need to go grocery shopping a little and continue to put away my clutter. Yes, I take full ownership of the clutter in the dining room and livingroom. Also have dishes to do.


And now I have moved into a corner of another room I have 2 tables covered with clutter.

She's waking so TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I hate it when they move everything around, and they always do it at this time of year, because of all the 'seasonal' stuff. Apparently, it is meant to make us buy more, because we browse aisles we would not normally visit. Well, it doesn't work for me, because I spend so much time looking for the things I really need, I have no time left for casual glances at anything else. Sounds like it is the same with you. Glad you had some help with the unloading. I hope the pain eases off soon.


Just rearranged all the tins and dry food aisles in my local supermarket , it annoys me too .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandson showed up about 11 a.m. and I took him to get his car so I'd have my car back. Then headed to Walmart to do some grocery shopping. OMG....they had shifted and were continuing to shift where things were in the grocery section and it took me 3 friggin' hours to do my grocery shopping. By the time I got everything loaded into my car my back ws killing me from all the walking and lifting. I called my DD and asked if there was any way she could come over and help me unload the stuff and carry it up the stairs (there are 10 leading into the house). Bless her heart my DGS arrived when I was about 1/2 way through and finished bring it all in. I had been working on it for about 1/2 an hour when he got here. He offered to help me put stuff away but I told him that I'd just put up the perishables for now and will save the dry goods until later. Have taken pain meds now and resting. What a chore! Have a couple of other errands to run but they will just have to wait until tomorrow. I'm off to rest. TTYL


Hope you got plenty of rest Gwen and that the pain meds are working


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Same here. Will eat chocolate cake for the icing! Best option is on the occasional time David decides he wants some. Then I get the icing without having to eat the cake. Chocolate anytime for me.
> 
> Couldn't work out why I hadn't seen Sonja's original post thinking I needed to find a missing page. Then realised I hadn't gone back far enough.


I keep missing posts as well but it's been that way since kp changed . Before I could just go right back to where I had finished reading . Now it takes me to the last message


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I keep missing posts as well but it's been that way since kp changed . Before I could just go right back to where I had finished reading . Now it takes me to the last message


When I finish reading I send myself an e-mail with the page number on it. Saves a lot of faffing around the next day, although by mistake I once sent it to my son! Got a very puzzled answer back saying, Why have you just sent me an empty e-mail entitled 45?" :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Update on Ed as of last night, he was still sedated and still in critical condition. He was having difficulty with his oxygen levels but I have that same problem for a day or two after surgeries. I end up on oxygen for at least 24 hours so it could be from the anesthesia wearing off yet. He opens and closes his eyes and nods. Sometimes he has tears that the family wipes away for him. He certainly needs lots of prayers right now. 

Matthew has been busy drawing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with what your teacher did. I am not buddist (am very interested in it) but do believe now is a time to center ourselves and respond with love.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I am with you, sad and scared. All I can do is what Thich Nhat Hahn (Thay), my teacher, did the day of 9/11. They heard the news on a bus, going to San Francisco. Traveling from Deer Park, their monastery in Escondido, CA where they had held a retreat I attended. The nuns and monks wanted to fly to NY ASAP. Thay told them no, they were going to take time to have a picnic on the beach and center themselves so they could respond with love, not hate or anger.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Melody....you are beyond Ninja fast....what come after Ninja speed???!!! Love this design you are doing. Really cute.


gagesmom said:


> Did this one up this afternoon ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And as Dawn mentioned sometimes where they move things makes no sense at all! Exampe....I was looking in the freezer section where they had chicken wings, etc. searching for meatballs....that's where they USED to be....now they were two rows over in a section that in no way related. And tracking someone down when you couldn't find something took f-o-r-e-v-e-r!!! Didn't make me buy more, just irritated me and wore me out. Venting over!


Swedenme said:


> Just rearranged all the tins and dry food aisles in my local supermarket , it annoys me too .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I hate it when they move everything around, and they always do it at this time of year, because of all the 'seasonal' stuff. Apparently, it is meant to make us buy more, because we browse aisles we would not normally visit. Well, it doesn't work for me, because I spend so much time looking for the things I really need, I have no time left for casual glances at anything else. Sounds like it is the same with you. Glad you had some help with the unloading. I hope the pain eases off soon.


I agree, I just get to know where the things I buy regularly are, then they move them????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Ed was still in critical condition. Praying that this will improve soon. I know this is terribly difficult for his family (including you!)

Matthew is really getting that dog's personality. Good job Matthew!


pacer said:


> Update on Ed as of last night, he was still sedated and still in critical condition. He was having difficulty with his oxygen levels but I have that same problem for a day or two after surgeries. I end up on oxygen for at least 24 hours so it could be from the anesthesia wearing off yet. He opens and closes his eyes and nods. Sometimes he has tears that the family wipes away for him. He certainly needs lots of prayers right now.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

4 of the 5 grandkids came over around 5 pm. Phoebe (15 yr old) added little bits of *purple* to my hair! Less than I've had it before but I really like it. Of course hair is a mess right now but I'll post a picture later. Yea! Purple is back!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, I'm pooped, stayed up way to late last night, or this morning I guess, then Marla and I left at 7:15 am to go to Herbergers and get down comforters, they had them on sale for I think it was $34.98 any size, and since I need a King that's great. 
I got the Garage cleaned out, good grief, what a job, I still need to do the attached shed, but David and Christopher need to haul that stupid electric loveseat out and take it to the landfill, if Christopher hadn't brought it from Texas, we wouldn't have this problem, and I get my new to me loveseats on Saturday, I'm buying them from my cousin since they are getting a new sectional sofa, they only wanted $100/ea and they are in really great shape, so I'll actually have plenty of seating for a change, the loveseat we have was great until Christopher and Kerry destroyed it, I'm still mad about that, so I won't even go there. 
But anyway, I digress, I took 8 bags of trash, along with 3 boxes of trash, and hauled two 80lb cement blocks to the yard, they were bags of cement that got wet, there is actually room in there, once the shed is cleaned out, I'll be able to put the lawnmowers, weedeater, bikes, and shovels, etc... in there and we'll have even more room, Yippee! lolol 
Okay, now to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I PMed Sandi (AZsticks) as I had been thinking about her recently and I just received a PM back. She says that she and Alan are doing well and they have been on a couple of trips in their van recently, and they are just about to travel to California to see the kids. She also says she will try to pop in here as she misses us all and wanted me to say "Hello" from her to everyone.


That's great news, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I hope Ed improves soon, poor man. Matthews latest drawing is coming along great.

Melody, cute hat.

We had a beautiful day here today, about 15C/60F, I spent most of the afternoon outside. I think I'm finally done my outside work. I dug the last of the potatoes, 2- 5 gallon pails & a 5 gallon pail of carrots, I'll donate them somewhere but I didn't want to leave anything in the garden for the slugs, I was apauled by the number of eggs I saw, yuk. I hope by turning them up to the air they will be destroyed.

I got a bunch if corner dings patched & sanded in my kitchen & porch, I hope to get them primed & painted before it's too cold to have the windows open.

Well, better get supper on the table


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Belly band picture inside and then the outside as promised to Gwen and Daralene.
I typically use snaps, but it's just personal preference. This one is from petco.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the plumber has done his job. But David wants to finish the tiling painting etc before he puts the washing machine in. So I need to take my wollens to Vicky's tomorrow.
> I am getting a little fed up with being told soon- and for some reason I never quite believe him. Why can't the washing machine go in for a while- it isn't built in after all.
> Wonder if after 12 months I will have a kitchen? I doubt it.
> Moved in with it priority number one so pulled the old one out. Now I think it is priority number 100.
> ...


Oh dear, I can see your point, I'd probably just wait until my David was gone and move and hook it up myself, lol, yes I've done that on a few things. He must be very stressed, I do hope everything works out workwise and he finds something even better, seems he's been doing the job just fine for quite sometime now with the skill set he has, but what do we know. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have had TWO calls from the scammers about computer windows tonight. Far out! The first one .... hello I am calling from windows blah blah, who I say? Its is about your windows on your computer blah lblah blah.... Oh I dont think so, I dont have a computer so it cant be a problem from me I say! (good grief) then clunk, he is gone. Rude guy hung up on me....LOL And then..... 2 hours later a woman called.... same speel blah blah... so I said stop talking for a minute, she ignores me and keeps rabbiting on... I shout STOP TALKING AND LISTEN... you people rang me 2 hours ago, you are a scam stop ringing and go away. And I slammed the phone down. Geez, I havent had them call for a few months, then 2 in one evening! :sm22: :sm25:


Oh dear, don't you just love those?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It sounds like a wonderful memorial for your friend, Daralene. And wonderful for his wife to know how many loved him.
> 
> Your plumber sounds like a sit-com character! Hope you get to rest up.


I was going to comment on both items, but brain drain, so I'll just say ditto.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's a hose for refuelling the plane! C'mon Auntie Gwen, get it right!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> You mean you didn't let that nice man fix your computer!! :sm09: :sm09:
> I usually put the phone down on the table and let them talk to themselves for a while. They've usually given up by the time I listen again.


 :sm12: I do that to DH sometimes, or just turn him down if I'm trying to listen to something else, I just occasionally say "What" loudly or uh-huh... lolol After an hour on the phone with him for the 2nd or 3rd time in one day, I really do run out of things to say, but it's mostly when he's grumpy and b&@#*y. lol Don't tell him though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone ☺
> 
> Started to rain yesterday afternoon around 3pm and continued for a while. Then as night came it got colder. At about 2 am the wind was howling pretty good. This morning it is dry but Grey and cold.
> 
> ...


Fall has definitely fallen, it sounds like, it was 73f here today. 
Cooookiees, yum!
Those are so cute, that remindes me that I want to make a pair for my BFF's 1 year old grandson, I need to pull up a pattern, yours are always so cute, it gave me the idea a week or two ago.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I did that once, and when I picked it up again, he was still there, and said, reproachfully, "Madam, I don't think you are taking this seriously!" How right he was.


LOLOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my friends got a call about winning a cruise. He kept them on the phone for ages letting them think he was going to give credit card info, yes, I would like to take so & so, then, oh, no, I better take this person, went on & on, finally they hung up on him???? He's never had another call????


LOL! That's too funny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Quick pic of hat made with Red Heart Reflective, without flash and with. Yarn is soft.
> 
> Kathy


Now that's cool, what a difference between the flash and no flash.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, I'm pooped, stayed up way to late last night, or this morning I guess, then Marla and I left at 7:15 am to go to Herbergers and get down comforters, they had them on sale for I think it was $34.98 any size, and since I need a King that's great.
> I got the Garage cleaned out, good grief, what a job, I still need to do the attached shed, but David and Christopher need to haul that stupid electric loveseat out and take it to the landfill, if Christopher hadn't brought it from Texas, we wouldn't have this problem, and I get my new to me loveseats on Saturday, I'm buying them from my cousin since they are getting a new sectional sofa, they only wanted $100/ea and they are in really great shape, so I'll actually have plenty of seating for a change, the loveseat we have was great until Christopher and Kerry destroyed it, I'm still mad about that, so I won't even go there.
> But anyway, I digress, I took 8 bags of trash, along with 3 boxes of trash, and hauled two 80lb cement blocks to the yard, they were bags of cement that got wet, there is actually room in there, once the shed is cleaned out, I'll be able to put the lawnmowers, weedeater, bikes, and shovels, etc... in there and we'll have even more room, Yippee! lolol
> Okay, now to get caught up.


Wow! you have been busy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished this one this morning. Love it so cute.


That is very cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandson showed up about 11 a.m. and I took him to get his car so I'd have my car back. Then headed to Walmart to do some grocery shopping. OMG....they had shifted and were continuing to shift where things were in the grocery section and it took me 3 friggin' hours to do my grocery shopping. By the time I got everything loaded into my car my back ws killing me from all the walking and lifting. I called my DD and asked if there was any way she could come over and help me unload the stuff and carry it up the stairs (there are 10 leading into the house). Bless her heart my DGS arrived when I was about 1/2 way through and finished bring it all in. I had been working on it for about 1/2 an hour when he got here. He offered to help me put stuff away but I told him that I'd just put up the perishables for now and will save the dry goods until later. Have taken pain meds now and resting. What a chore! Have a couple of other errands to run but they will just have to wait until tomorrow. I'm off to rest. TTYL


I hate when they decide to move things around, thankfully, since so many of the people where we live are retirees, they don't seem to move stuff as much as other places I've lived. I'm glad your DGS showed up to help, wonderful grands you have. Relax, I'm sore, everything is aching, even my feet. :sm06: I think partially from the workout at the gym yesterday, it was a tough one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fall has definitely fallen, it sounds like, it was 73f here today.
> Cooookiees, yum!
> Those are so cute, that remindes me that I want to make a pair for my BFF's 1 year old grandson, I need to pull up a pattern, yours are always so cute, it gave me the idea a week or two ago.


And we are having some wonderfully warm weather, at last, not officially summer yet, but it feels like it.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

KateB said:


> When I finish reading I send myself an e-mail with the page number on it. Saves a lot of faffing around the next day, although by mistake I once sent it to my son! Got a very puzzled answer back saying, Why have you just sent me an empty e-mail entitled 45?" :sm16: :sm09:


What a fabulous idea! Every day I waste a fair amount of time trying to find where I left off the day before. As of today, I'm emulating you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandson showed up about 11 a.m. and I took him to get his car so I'd have my car back. Then headed to Walmart to do some grocery shopping. OMG....they had shifted and were continuing to shift where things were in the grocery section and it took me 3 friggin' hours to do my grocery shopping. By the time I got everything loaded into my car my back ws killing me from all the walking and lifting. I called my DD and asked if there was any way she could come over and help me unload the stuff and carry it up the stairs (there are 10 leading into the house). Bless her heart my DGS arrived when I was about 1/2 way through and finished bring it all in. I had been working on it for about 1/2 an hour when he got here. He offered to help me put stuff away but I told him that I'd just put up the perishables for now and will save the dry goods until later. Have taken pain meds now and resting. What a chore! Have a couple of other errands to run but they will just have to wait until tomorrow. I'm off to rest. TTYL


Isn't that annoying. I'm sure they do it once a year to annoy us. I usually end up leaving without buying everything I need. Great that your DGS came to help you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks KayeJo. Do know the principle behind how they help a dog and peeing?


Poledra65 said:


> Belly band picture inside and then the outside as promised to Gwen and Daralene.
> I typically use snaps, but it's just personal preference. This one is from petco.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Watched a woonderful DVD about women artists with my bookclub. Healing to be with like minded friends. A bonus for me is learning about art appreciation and the stories of time, place, position that art tells. The other women know much about art history, but im just learning.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm still in deep shock at the surprise headline I found when I opened the Los Angeles Times this morning. Clinging to a prayer sent from Scott Gunn, executive director of Forward Movement:
O God, give me strength to live another day; let me not turn coward before its difficulties or prove recreant to its duties; let me not lose faith in other people; keep me sweet and sound of heart, in spite of ingratitude, treachery, or meanness; preserve me from minding little stings or giving them; help me to keep my heart clean, and to live so honestly and fearlessly that no outward failure can dishearten me or take away the joy of conscious integrity; open wide the eyes of my soul that I may see good in all things; grant me this day some new vision of thy truth; inspire me with the spirit of joy and gladness; and make me the cup of strength to suffering souls... Amen.
I know you don't all share my faith and have no wish to offend, but I needed (and think some of you may as well) a way to redirect my thoughts into more positive paths.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's a hose for refuelling the plane! C'mon Auntie Gwen, get it right!


 :sm10:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

High tea baby shower


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just saw a lovely video on Facebook- DGS is delighted with his Lego I gave him for his 7th Birthday (Tuesday)- Bronwen had to help him build it, but he is obviously delighted. I don't know how to share videos, but also it is a locked page on purpose- to protect the children. But it was so great that they posted it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> High tea baby shower


Looks quite gorgeous! Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all sharing the baby shower high tea photos, so yummy and dainty little pieces and very artistic too. We had a great time and Catherine loved her crochet gifts I made for her. So it went very well. Baby is due in two weeks time, very exciting for family.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, don't you just love those?


I've taken to answering the phone when the number/caller is unknown to me by asking, "How may I direct your call?'' or announcing with great enthusiasm, "Hello!! You're on the air. What is your question for Dr. Johnson? (Or whoever comes to mind.) Usually by then I've a serious click on the other end of the line. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you Flokrejci. I hope you don't mind if I share it with other.


flokrejci said:


> I'm still in deep shock at the surprise headline I found when I opened the Los Angeles Times this morning. Clinging to a prayer sent from Scott Gunn, executive director of Forward Movement:
> O God, give me strength to live another day; let me not turn coward before its difficulties or prove recreant to its duties; let me not lose faith in other people; keep me sweet and sound of heart, in spite of ingratitude, treachery, or meanness; preserve me from minding little stings or giving them; help me to keep my heart clean, and to live so honestly and fearlessly that no outward failure can dishearten me or take away the joy of conscious integrity; open wide the eyes of my soul that I may see good in all things; grant me this day some new vision of thy truth; inspire me with the spirit of joy and gladness; and make me the cup of strength to suffering souls... Amen.
> I know you don't all share my faith and have no wish to offend, but I needed (and think some of you may as well) a way to redirect my thoughts into more positive paths.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How delicious it all looks!


Fan said:


> High tea baby shower


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this response; just may have to copy it.


jheiens said:


> I've taken to answering the phone when the number/caller is unknown to me by asking, "How may I direct your call?'' or announcing with great enthusiasm, "Hello!! You're on the air. What is your question for Dr. Johnson? (Or whoever comes to mind.) Usually by then I've a serious click on the other end of the line. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the new purple addition! For those that are fairly new here I do love purple and usually have this color in my hair. Today was just the day to add this boost to myself. Is this what you missed Sam??? Not done as heavily as in the past but quite satisfied with DGD's application. :sm11: :sm02: :sm06:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The eats were very delicious and we had a whole plateful each with all those goodies on the plate. Luckily they were tiny pieces or would never have got through it all. We also had a plate of fresh scones, rhubarb, plain, and lemon, with whipped cream and jam. So yummy! I won't be needing much dinner tonight that's for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> High tea baby shower


Looks like a really swanky place! 
I love your top, such a pretty color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw a lovely video on Facebook- DGS is delighted with his Lego I gave him for his 7th Birthday (Tuesday)- Bronwen had to help him build it, but he is obviously delighted. I don't know how to share videos, but also it is a locked page on purpose- to protect the children. But it was so great that they posted it!


I'm so glad she shared it with you


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks like a really swanky place!
> I love your top, such a pretty color


Thank you Bonnie, it's very swanky place at the Langham Hotel. Very olde world style of decor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've taken to answering the phone when the number/caller is unknown to me by asking, "How may I direct your call?'' or announcing with great enthusiasm, "Hello!! You're on the air. What is your question for Dr. Johnson? (Or whoever comes to mind.) Usually by then I've a serious click on the other end of the line. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the new purple addition! For those that are fairly new here I do love purple and usually have this color in my hair. Today was just the day to add this boost to myself. Is this what you missed Sam??? Not done as heavily as in the past but quite satisfied with DGD's application. :sm11: :sm02: :sm06:


Looks great


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow you are on page 70 already I'm still in the 30's want to show you my hats I've finished slouch hat for GD . And fox hat for foster baby


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> High tea baby shower


Looks very elegant. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Fox hat


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow you are on page 70 already I'm still in the 30's want to show you my hats I've finished slouch hat for GD . And fox hat for foster baby


Very nice.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Now to find a pattern for a Thomas the train hat or make up my own


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad she shared it with you


So was I!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you


Theyre just so cute! Lovely work


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've taken to answering the phone when the number/caller is unknown to me by asking, "How may I direct your call?'' or announcing with great enthusiasm, "Hello!! You're on the air. What is your question for Dr. Johnson? (Or whoever comes to mind.) Usually by then I've a serious click on the other end of the line. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


I love this..great idea and one I shall now use. Thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I fear it is the vulnerable, and particularly the elderly, who most often fall for these cruel deceptions. And, as you say, some are caught over and over again. These people rarely seem to be brought to justice, so all we can do is try to make sure everyone we know is aware of the risks and knows how to protect themselves.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your continuing problems with pain. Ibuprofen can help, but it is not good to take it long term. I do hope you can find a better solution. Pain like that can be so debilitating.


http://www.webmd.com/heart/news/20150710/fda-warning-nsaids-heart_risks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love that Jackie! The flower really makes it pop. Very sophisticated looking.


Bubba Love said:


> Wow you are on page 70 already I'm still in the 30's want to show you my hats I've finished slouch hat for GD . And fox hat for foster baby


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG...love the fox hat!


Bubba Love said:


> Fox hat


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well crap-a-doodle doo....I've started taking Aleve daily for the back pain and it has really worked well AND I don't feel so groggy as I did with the prescription stuff. Doggone it! Seriously, Thank you for posting it; just not what I wanted to hear. And of course not your fault....oh well.


Poledra65 said:


> http://www.webmd.com/heart/news/20150710/fda-warning-nsaids-heart_risks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Depends on my mood. Sometimes I keep talking. Other times I hang up.
> Arrived at Elizabeth's to be told she was asleep. Went straight back to sleep after her morning feed. In her parents bed so I am sitting on the floor in their room. She is too mobile to safely leave for long. And not old enough o know not crawl of the edge. Wonder what she will think of Grandma being here when she wakes up? And no parents.
> 
> Don't they look so sweet sleeping?


They are so adorable, just little angels when they are sleeping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did this one up this afternoon ☺


Another cutie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Update on Ed as of last night, he was still sedated and still in critical condition. He was having difficulty with his oxygen levels but I have that same problem for a day or two after surgeries. I end up on oxygen for at least 24 hours so it could be from the anesthesia wearing off yet. He opens and closes his eyes and nods. Sometimes he has tears that the family wipes away for him. He certainly needs lots of prayers right now.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing.


I hope it's just a reaction and nothing that is going to be a problem, it's good that he's opening and closing his eyes, I hope that you all see marked improvement soon. 
Wow! Matthew is giving life to another pup, fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 4 of the 5 grandkids came over around 5 pm. Phoebe (15 yr old) added little bits of *purple* to my hair! Less than I've had it before but I really like it. Of course hair is a mess right now but I'll post a picture later. Yea! Purple is back!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flo, kindness and compassion are wonderful gifts. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! you have been busy!


I'm pooped, and even my backside is sore. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And we are having some wonderfully warm weather, at last, not officially summer yet, but it feels like it.


I am enjoying our fall for sure, it's been really lovely other than a few cooler days, I hope it lasts, and lasts, and last... LOL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, luscious tea.
Gwen, you look so pretty and happy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks KayeJo. Do know the principle behind how they help a dog and peeing?


It's holds their penis (sorry, couldn't come up with a better name for it) up next to the body so that it's harder for them to pee, and with a poise pad or like in it, that will catch anything that they do manage to discharge, some can still pee but at least it's not on the carpet, or any place else you don't want it. Marla's little crested had to wear one for the last year or so, all the time since he was slightly senile I think, would pee anywhere rather than go outside, he didn't pee too often in his belly band, but sometimes. 
I got some diaper cover fabric at our lys/fabric shop and used it for the outside with old flour sack dish towels as the sewn in liner, and I did some with scrap denim from old jeans for the outside too, then we used poise pads. Marla's pulling out one of Dinks that he used before he passed, and I'll send it this weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> I'm still in deep shock at the surprise headline I found when I opened the Los Angeles Times this morning. Clinging to a prayer sent from Scott Gunn, executive director of Forward Movement:
> O God, give me strength to live another day; let me not turn coward before its difficulties or prove recreant to its duties; let me not lose faith in other people; keep me sweet and sound of heart, in spite of ingratitude, treachery, or meanness; preserve me from minding little stings or giving them; help me to keep my heart clean, and to live so honestly and fearlessly that no outward failure can dishearten me or take away the joy of conscious integrity; open wide the eyes of my soul that I may see good in all things; grant me this day some new vision of thy truth; inspire me with the spirit of joy and gladness; and make me the cup of strength to suffering souls... Amen.
> I know you don't all share my faith and have no wish to offend, but I needed (and think some of you may as well) a way to redirect my thoughts into more positive paths.


That's a great quote to live by, actually. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> High tea baby shower


Ooh! How lovely, I'm so glad you shared with us, I love high tea. 
Wonderful that she loved your gifts, I knew she would, and an early congrats to you all the babe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw a lovely video on Facebook- DGS is delighted with his Lego I gave him for his 7th Birthday (Tuesday)- Bronwen had to help him build it, but he is obviously delighted. I don't know how to share videos, but also it is a locked page on purpose- to protect the children. But it was so great that they posted it!


That's wonderful!! I'm so glad that they posted it. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've taken to answering the phone when the number/caller is unknown to me by asking, "How may I direct your call?'' or announcing with great enthusiasm, "Hello!! You're on the air. What is your question for Dr. Johnson? (Or whoever comes to mind.) Usually by then I've a serious click on the other end of the line. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh I LOVE it!!!!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the new purple addition! For those that are fairly new here I do love purple and usually have this color in my hair. Today was just the day to add this boost to myself. Is this what you missed Sam??? Not done as heavily as in the past but quite satisfied with DGD's application. :sm11: :sm02: :sm06:


Looks fabulous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow you are on page 70 already I'm still in the 30's want to show you my hats I've finished slouch hat for GD . And fox hat for foster baby


Those are adorable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wonderful!! I'm so glad that they posted it. :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks KayeJo!
They set out specifically to film it for me- which was great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well crap-a-doodle doo....I've started taking Aleve daily for the back pain and it has really worked well AND I don't feel so groggy as I did with the prescription stuff. Doggone it! Seriously, Thank you for posting it; just not what I wanted to hear. And of course not your fault....oh well.


Yah, Marla and I weren't thrilled when we read it the other day either, we were really surprised too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!!! All caught up again. I think I'm going to call it an early night in just a bit, hopefully I won't be wide awake at 3 am, but at least I know if I am, I won't be alone on here. lol
Night all!!! 
Hugs, Love, and Sweet Dreams.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words about the hats. They are fun to make . And I'm only on page 27 so I better speed read and get caught up


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am right there with you! I try so hard to keep the dining room table clear...but fail, frequently! Stuff just seems to gravitate to the table!


Me, too. If it is a flat surface, it's likely to have stuff on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone ☺
> 
> Started to rain yesterday afternoon around 3pm and continued for a while. Then as night came it got colder. At about 2 am the wind was howling pretty good. This morning it is dry but Grey and cold.
> 
> ...


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did! thanks.


So glad you had a nice day out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's clear & sunny this morning hope it keeps up, maybe some combining will get done yet.
> Yesterday I got together with my bowling friends, we wrapped Christmas cake pans for ones she had everything measures out & got it in the oven while we were there & then I showed them how to make solid hand lotion bars. I had given them all some last Christmas, they loved it, I really should have kept my secret as they were amazed there was not thing to it.
> 
> I may have posted the recipe before but will do so while I remember
> ...


Thank you for the lotion bar recipe. DH and I just made mustache wax and beard balm. For some reason, he has decided to let it all grow! When I met him in high school, he had a mustache, but no beard. When Arriana's brother was born 13 years ago, and I stayed in Cincinnati with DD for a month, he let it grow then. He started the end of September, and it is growing in quite well, but is very salt and pepper. We will see how long he can stand to let it grow! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Update on Ed as of last night, he was still sedated and still in critical condition. He was having difficulty with his oxygen levels but I have that same problem for a day or two after surgeries. I end up on oxygen for at least 24 hours so it could be from the anesthesia wearing off yet. He opens and closes his eyes and nods. Sometimes he has tears that the family wipes away for him. He certainly needs lots of prayers right now.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing.


Sorry to hear that Ed is still in a serious condition Mary . I hope it is just a reaction to the anesthesia

Love how your drawing is progressing Mathew . It's looking great


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandson showed up about 11 a.m. and I took him to get his car so I'd have my car back. Then headed to Walmart to do some grocery shopping. OMG....they had shifted and were continuing to shift where things were in the grocery section and it took me 3 friggin' hours to do my grocery shopping. By the time I got everything loaded into my car my back ws killing me from all the walking and lifting. I called my DD and asked if there was any way she could come over and help me unload the stuff and carry it up the stairs (there are 10 leading into the house). Bless her heart my DGS arrived when I was about 1/2 way through and finished bring it all in. I had been working on it for about 1/2 an hour when he got here. He offered to help me put stuff away but I told him that I'd just put up the perishables for now and will save the dry goods until later. Have taken pain meds now and resting. What a chore! Have a couple of other errands to run but they will just have to wait until tomorrow. I'm off to rest. TTYL


Hope you are feeling better by now. The powers that be must be young people who have no energy and mobility limitations that design such huge stores! It's great having everything under one roof, but if you have any health issues, it makes it very hard to get through the stores. Even if you don't normally have a problem, get hit with an upper respiritory infection for a week that has you down in bed, and getting through any store is extremely hard, even if it's a small store. And add refits on top of it....... GRRR!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all sharing the baby shower high tea photos, so yummy and dainty little pieces and very artistic too. We had a great time and Catherine loved her crochet gifts I made for her. So it went very well. Baby is due in two weeks time, very exciting for family.


Glad you enjoyed yourself Fan . The food looks delicious especially the cakes .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I've taken to answering the phone when the number/caller is unknown to me by asking, "How may I direct your call?'' or announcing with great enthusiasm, "Hello!! You're on the air. What is your question for Dr. Johnson? (Or whoever comes to mind.) Usually by then I've a serious click on the other end of the line. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's funny Joy ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the new purple addition! For those that are fairly new here I do love purple and usually have this color in my hair. Today was just the day to add this boost to myself. Is this what you missed Sam??? Not done as heavily as in the past but quite satisfied with DGD's application. :sm11: :sm02: :sm06:


It looks lovely Gwen . Well done your granddaughter


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I finish reading I send myself an e-mail with the page number on it. Saves a lot of faffing around the next day, although by mistake I once sent it to my son! Got a very puzzled answer back saying, Why have you just sent me an empty e-mail entitled 45?" :sm16: :sm09:


As I also read on my phone, I just update the page in my phone, and check that when I come back when I'm on the computer. I thought I had it set up that I could go to the my posts link at the top of the page to go back to where I last was, but apparently it has changed again. And I did that after the web site changed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Fox hat


Hats a both lovely Jackie . I really like them both


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the 'enabler" says check out these yarn sales - These prices will stay in place until all the yarns are sold. One range has already been cleared with others dwindling daily - so don't miss out! Yarns are priced from just $2.75 a ball, with thousands of balls below four dollars!! --- sam

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm10:


That was supposed to be :sm09: Thought I had edited it, but doesn't look like it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> High tea baby shower


Hello pretty lady! Looks like you had some tasty food, in a very fancy place, for the shower!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw a lovely video on Facebook- DGS is delighted with his Lego I gave him for his 7th Birthday (Tuesday)- Bronwen had to help him build it, but he is obviously delighted. I don't know how to share videos, but also it is a locked page on purpose- to protect the children. But it was so great that they posted it!


I am so glad that appreciation was shown for his gift!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the new purple addition! For those that are fairly new here I do love purple and usually have this color in my hair. Today was just the day to add this boost to myself. Is this what you missed Sam??? Not done as heavily as in the past but quite satisfied with DGD's application. :sm11: :sm02: :sm06:


She did a great job!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello pretty lady! Looks like you had some tasty food, in a very fancy place, for the shower!


Oh thank you, we had a super time today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Fox hat


Cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi said she saw bernat yarn there. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've seen on FB where gorgeous yarn is being sold at dollar tree stores in America


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks KayeJo!
> They set out specifically to film it for me- which was great.


Wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yah, Marla and I weren't thrilled when we read it the other day either, we were really surprised too.


And they will kill your stomach, too. All the years I took the anti inflamatories really did a number on my stomach. I can't even take 1 ibueprohen now without it hurting. So only take it if you really have to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the 'enabler" says check out these yarn sales - These prices will stay in place until all the yarns are sold. One range has already been cleared with others dwindling daily - so don't miss out! Yarns are priced from just $2.75 a ball, with thousands of balls below four dollars!! --- sam
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Did you forget a link?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up. Past bed time again. Good night everyone! Prayers and hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

his looks like something the boys would come up with. they have such good imagination 0 it shows in some of the stuff they build. --- sam



KateB said:


> So did mine and Luke loves his Duplo too. He's into building what he calls aeroplanes (although they don't always have wings!) and they have to be kept intact until his next visit! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking little catamarans - these must be good size if they take cars with them. how long does the crossing take? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just because that is what the company runs, Sam- we wanted to go to Waiheke Island- and the ferries are Catamarans- very large size ones! They take quite a number of vehicles as well as passengers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have forgotten - what happened last june - was that when the uk voted to leave the eu? --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Just what I am feeling. None of my business in many ways, but what happens in the States has a profound effect on all of us. I have my French class this afternoon, and one of the other students is an American lady who assured us that the American people would never be stupid enough to elect you know who. I just don't know what she will say today.
> 
> Sorry, mustn't get political, but coming after the events of last June, I am beginning to feel uncomfortable in the world that is emerging.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, I love your hats! The fox is so cute & such good color combo for your GD, the flower really sets it off.

Kaye, thanks for the link about NSAIDS, I only use them occasionally, thank goodness.

Julie, did you have a nice outing?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking little catamarans - these must be good size if they take cars with them. how long does the crossing take? --- sam


We just saw a program on Discovery tonight about the catamaran ferries they make in Tasmania, they are huge & go very fast

http://www.incat.com.au/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that only works if that was the last message you posted for the day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I keep missing posts as well but it's been that way since kp changed . Before I could just go right back to where I had finished reading . Now it takes me to the last message


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Update on Ed as of last night, he was still sedated and still in critical condition. He was having difficulty with his oxygen levels but I have that same problem for a day or two after surgeries. I end up on oxygen for at least 24 hours so it could be from the anesthesia wearing off yet. He opens and closes his eyes and nods. Sometimes he has tears that the family wipes away for him. He certainly needs lots of prayers right now.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that hold a diaper for the dog? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Belly band picture inside and then the outside as promised to Gwen and Daralene.
> I typically use snaps, but it's just personal preference. This one is from petco.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I guess I am the only one on TP that is happy that Trump was elected president. I won't relate the details of why because it doesn't matter anymore. Thankfully on this site ones religious or political views are accepted with tolerance. Frankly, My political views have nothing to do with my admiration for the wonderful work and good chats that this site affords. I am more than happy that the campaigning is over. I got more than tired of the ads. Now I think that we all need to pray or keep good thoughts, whatever is your preference, for the world and hope that it will become a better place for all. Just had to post the other side of the issue. By the way, I am still in shock!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you have your fish soup? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! you have been busy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for his flo - i think there are some of us that should memorize that prayer. --- sam



flokrejci said:


> I'm still in deep shock at the surprise headline I found when I opened the Los Angeles Times this morning. Clinging to a prayer sent from Scott Gunn, executive director of Forward Movement:
> O God, give me strength to live another day; let me not turn coward before its difficulties or prove recreant to its duties; let me not lose faith in other people; keep me sweet and sound of heart, in spite of ingratitude, treachery, or meanness; preserve me from minding little stings or giving them; help me to keep my heart clean, and to live so honestly and fearlessly that no outward failure can dishearten me or take away the joy of conscious integrity; open wide the eyes of my soul that I may see good in all things; grant me this day some new vision of thy truth; inspire me with the spirit of joy and gladness; and make me the cup of strength to suffering souls... Amen.
> I know you don't all share my faith and have no wish to offend, but I needed (and think some of you may as well) a way to redirect my thoughts into more positive paths.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the new purple addition! For those that are fairly new here I do love purple and usually have this color in my hair. Today was just the day to add this boost to myself. Is this what you missed Sam??? Not done as heavily as in the past but quite satisfied with DGD's application. :sm11: :sm02: :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely hat bubba love - love the pattern. great flower trim --- san



Bubba Love said:


> Wow you are on page 70 already I'm still in the 30's want to show you my hats I've finished slouch hat for GD . And fox hat for foster baby


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm intrigued with the cover the hats were sitting on. i think i see a hand - maybe a face but i am not sure. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Fox hat


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Love the purple Gwen!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most of our stores have several electric carts that are free to use. i have used them a good bit when i am out and about. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are feeling better by now. The powers that be must be young people who have no energy and mobility limitations that design such huge stores! It's great having everything under one roof, but if you have any health issues, it makes it very hard to get through the stores. Even if you don't normally have a problem, get hit with an upper respiritory infection for a week that has you down in bed, and getting through any store is extremely hard, even if it's a small store. And add refits on top of it....... GRRR!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the 'enabler" says check out these yarn sales - These prices will stay in place until all the yarns are sold. One range has already been cleared with others dwindling daily - so don't miss out! Yarns are priced from just $2.75 a ball, with thousands of balls below four dollars!! --- sam

http://www.skeinz.com/shop/View+by+Yarn+%26+Fibre+Type/YARN+CLEARANCE.html?mc_cid=8055e9903b&mc_eid=21e1eba636


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did - i repaired it on page 75 --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Did you forget a link?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So glad you had a nice day out!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad that appreciation was shown for his gift!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking little catamarans - these must be good size if they take cars with them. how long does the crossing take? --- sam


Oh yes, they are big. We were about 45 -50 minutes at sea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, I love your hats! The fox is so cute & such good color combo for your GD, the flower really sets it off.
> 
> Kaye, thanks for the link about NSAIDS, I only use them occasionally, thank goodness.
> 
> Julie, did you have a nice outing?


Yes, thanks, Bonnie, it was a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you have your fish soup? --- sam


Stupidly I chose the Soup of the Day- which was Potato and Leek- but I prefer my own, plus it was a very miniature portion.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I respond as if they are talking about the windows of my house. Hate the calls but enjoy wasting their time as they have wasted mine.


 :sm24: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone ☺
> 
> Started to rain yesterday afternoon around 3pm and continued for a while. Then as night came it got colder. At about 2 am the wind was howling pretty good. This morning it is dry but Grey and cold.
> 
> ...


Very cute!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Missed quite a bit due to moving but move almost done. Easier night tonight, start reassembling shelving to start getting organised. Have cut back on a lot of stuff but cannot bring myself to give up some things. Am looking forward to getting done. Poor fur baby spent most of today alone as pest spray was done at old place.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That was supposed to be :sm09: Thought I had edited it, but doesn't look like it!


I did wonder! What is that anyway?.... a lightbulb? :sm10:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone ☺
> 
> Started to rain yesterday afternoon around 3pm and continued for a while. Then as night came it got colder. At about 2 am the wind was howling pretty good. This morning it is dry but Grey and cold.
> 
> ...


What a great face.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Quick pic of hat made with Red Heart Reflective, without flash and with. Yarn is soft.
> 
> Kathy


Shows the reflective aspect well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't think I posted the Dormouse in the tea pot which I finished yesterday. 
Found more bricks today. Rang Vivk to see if she wanted them. Yes and can you see if they have any pretty teapots. Sure enough they had a couple with jugs and sugar bowls. Plan to make it look a bit like a tea party. So useful little trip. Nothing for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandson showed up about 11 a.m. and I took him to get his car so I'd have my car back. Then headed to Walmart to do some grocery shopping. OMG....they had shifted and were continuing to shift where things were in the grocery section and it took me 3 friggin' hours to do my grocery shopping. By the time I got everything loaded into my car my back ws killing me from all the walking and lifting. I called my DD and asked if there was any way she could come over and help me unload the stuff and carry it up the stairs (there are 10 leading into the house). Bless her heart my DGS arrived when I was about 1/2 way through and finished bring it all in. I had been working on it for about 1/2 an hour when he got here. He offered to help me put stuff away but I told him that I'd just put up the perishables for now and will save the dry goods until later. Have taken pain meds now and resting. What a chore! Have a couple of other errands to run but they will just have to wait until tomorrow. I'm off to rest. TTYL


That's awful but lovely of your DGS to come over to help.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm12: I do that to DH sometimes, or just turn him down if I'm trying to listen to something else, I just occasionally say "What" loudly or uh-huh... lolol After an hour on the phone with him for the 2nd or 3rd time in one day, I really do run out of things to say, but it's mostly when he's grumpy and b&@#*y. lol Don't tell him though. lol


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I keep missing posts as well but it's been that way since kp changed . Before I could just go right back to where I had finished reading . Now it takes me to the last message


I've had no change. I just hadn't gone back but thought I had.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I finish reading I send myself an e-mail with the page number on it. Saves a lot of faffing around the next day, although by mistake I once sent it to my son! Got a very puzzled answer back saying, Why have you just sent me an empty e-mail entitled 45?" :sm16: :sm09:


Can't imagine why he was puzzled :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Update on Ed as of last night, he was still sedated and still in critical condition. He was having difficulty with his oxygen levels but I have that same problem for a day or two after surgeries. I end up on oxygen for at least 24 hours so it could be from the anesthesia wearing off yet. He opens and closes his eyes and nods. Sometimes he has tears that the family wipes away for him. He certainly needs lots of prayers right now.
> 
> Matthew has been busy drawing.


Praying that he settles quickly and fully


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw a lovely video on Facebook- DGS is delighted with his Lego I gave him for his 7th Birthday (Tuesday)- Bronwen had to help him build it, but he is obviously delighted. I don't know how to share videos, but also it is a locked page on purpose- to protect the children. But it was so great that they posted it!


Nice that she took the time to post it and for you to know how much he enjoys it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I've taken to answering the phone when the number/caller is unknown to me by asking, "How may I direct your call?'' or announcing with great enthusiasm, "Hello!! You're on the air. What is your question for Dr. Johnson? (Or whoever comes to mind.) Usually by then I've a serious click on the other end of the line. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good one. I might try that. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the new purple addition! For those that are fairly new here I do love purple and usually have this color in my hair. Today was just the day to add this boost to myself. Is this what you missed Sam??? Not done as heavily as in the past but quite satisfied with DGD's application. :sm11: :sm02: :sm06:


You look beautiful Gwen, DGD did a good job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Nice that she took the time to post it and for you to know how much he enjoys it.


And the time to put it together, both the video and the aeroplane, there was no doubting the child's delight.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> The eats were very delicious and we had a whole plateful each with all those goodies on the plate. Luckily they were tiny pieces or would never have got through it all. We also had a plate of fresh scones, rhubarb, plain, and lemon, with whipped cream and jam. So yummy! I won't be needing much dinner tonight that's for sure.


I love high teas like that, especially when they are in lovely surroundings. I definitely wouldn't be wanting any dinner!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I can see your point, I'd probably just wait until my David was gone and move and hook it up myself, lol, yes I've done that on a few things. He must be very stressed, I do hope everything works out workwise and he finds something even better, seems he's been doing the job just fine for quite sometime now with the skill set he has, but what do we know.
> HUGS!


It's not he has not been doing a good job. Just that a different skill set is needed and he has said since he started that he thought 10 years in the job was enough. That by then a new person and different ideas would be needed. And 10 years in January. And here after 10 years in one job we get 3 months long service leave, which is fully paid. 
He's currently thinking of becoming an arborist (Gwen he could the chop down your tree!). Getting back to his farming roots just a different way. 
But early days yet so he may decide it is not feasible.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> High tea baby shower


Ooh la la. That all looks gorgeous and so yummy. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw a lovely video on Facebook- DGS is delighted with his Lego I gave him for his 7th Birthday (Tuesday)- Bronwen had to help him build it, but he is obviously delighted. I don't know how to share videos, but also it is a locked page on purpose- to protect the children. But it was so great that they posted it!


Oh thats wonderful Julie. I am so glad you got to see the video. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I've taken to answering the phone when the number/caller is unknown to me by asking, "How may I direct your call?'' or announcing with great enthusiasm, "Hello!! You're on the air. What is your question for Dr. Johnson? (Or whoever comes to mind.) Usually by then I've a serious click on the other end of the line. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ha ha... love it! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh thats wonderful Julie. I am so glad you got to see the video. :sm24: :sm11:


Thanks Cathy- in many ways it was better than a phone call!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the new purple addition! For those that are fairly new here I do love purple and usually have this color in my hair. Today was just the day to add this boost to myself. Is this what you missed Sam??? Not done as heavily as in the past but quite satisfied with DGD's application. :sm11: :sm02: :sm06:


It looks fantastic Gwen. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- in many ways it was better than a phone call!


Yes I understand what you mean, as you got to actually see him playing. So good.

How was your big day out yesterday?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> The eats were very delicious and we had a whole plateful each with all those goodies on the plate. Luckily they were tiny pieces or would never have got through it all. We also had a plate of fresh scones, rhubarb, plain, and lemon, with whipped cream and jam. So yummy! I won't be needing much dinner tonight that's for sure.


What a fun outing!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you for the kind words about the hats. They are fun to make . And I'm only on page 27 so I better speed read and get caught up


No hurry..

The hats are great.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Fox hat


They are very cute hats. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm pooped, and even my backside is sore. :sm19:


I can well imagine! You achieved a lot.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Don't think I posted the Dormouse in the tea pot which I finished yesterday.
> Found more bricks today. Rang Vivk to see if she wanted them. Yes and can you see if they have any pretty teapots. Sure enough they had a couple with jugs and sugar bowls. Plan to make it look a bit like a tea party. So useful little trip. Nothing for me.


I dont see a picture (Dormouse in teapot)... should I ? Maybe you didnt post picture yet.....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> the 'enabler" says check out these yarn sales - These prices will stay in place until all the yarns are sold. One range has already been cleared with others dwindling daily - so don't miss out! Yarns are priced from just $2.75 a ball, with thousands of balls below four dollars!! --- sam
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Wow - that's a great buy!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen live the purple and that beautiful smiling face????☺

Julie so happy that you got to see the video if your gs with your gift ????????

Craft.....darn it????

7:50am and I am caught up and ready to start the day. 

Appointment with counselor today 10 -11 this morning. 

Picking up an item I bought from a local buy and sell sight on facebook. Picking up at noon. Will have to post a pic later. 

Karate tonight and Gage is striping. Bonde and Chris and baby Warden are coming to watch. They should be here around 6pm. 

Off I go as I need to get Gages lunch packed and the day started. 

Ttyl.????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you KayeJo! If it works I will make some just as you did.


Poledra65 said:


> It's holds their penis (sorry, couldn't come up with a better name for it) up next to the body so that it's harder for them to pee, and with a poise pad or like in it, that will catch anything that they do manage to discharge, some can still pee but at least it's not on the carpet, or any place else you don't want it. Marla's little crested had to wear one for the last year or so, all the time since he was slightly senile I think, would pee anywhere rather than go outside, he didn't pee too often in his belly band, but sometimes.
> I got some diaper cover fabric at our lys/fabric shop and used it for the outside with old flour sack dish towels as the sewn in liner, and I did some with scrap denim from old jeans for the outside too, then we used poise pads. Marla's pulling out one of Dinks that he used before he passed, and I'll send it this weekend.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

flokrejci said:


> I'm still in deep shock at the surprise headline I found when I opened the Los Angeles Times this morning. Clinging to a prayer sent from Scott Gunn, executive director of Forward Movement:
> O God, give me strength to live another day; let me not turn coward before its difficulties or prove recreant to its duties; let me not lose faith in other people; keep me sweet and sound of heart, in spite of ingratitude, treachery, or meanness; preserve me from minding little stings or giving them; help me to keep my heart clean, and to live so honestly and fearlessly that no outward failure can dishearten me or take away the joy of conscious integrity; open wide the eyes of my soul that I may see good in all things; grant me this day some new vision of thy truth; inspire me with the spirit of joy and gladness; and make me the cup of strength to suffering souls... Amen.
> I know you don't all share my faith and have no wish to offend, but I needed (and think some of you may as well) a way to redirect my thoughts into more positive paths.


Nothing there to offend any of us who do not share your faith, just a way of trying to get a bit of perspective on a difficult situation. Please don't feel that you cannot express your feelings in the way that feels most natural to you. If that is through prayer, it is something that can speak to all of us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on my "purple"; it has made me feel joyful (the color and the comments)....silly I know but has boosted my outlook.


Poledra65 said:


> Looks fabulous!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that really makes it special! Doing something special for YOU!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks KayeJo!
> They set out specifically to film it for me- which was great.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I guess I am the only one on TP that is happy that Trump was elected president. I won't relate the details of why because it doesn't matter anymore. Thankfully on this site ones religious or political views are accepted with tolerance. Frankly, My political views have nothing to do with my admiration for the wonderful work and good chats that this site affords. I am more than happy that the campaigning is over. I got more than tired of the ads. Now I think that we all need to pray or keep good thoughts, whatever is your preference, for the world and hope that it will become a better place for all. Just had to post the other side of the issue. By the way, I am still in shock!


Railyn, I am sure you are not alone on here. Obviously, I have a different point of view, but I have cousins in the States who are strong supporters of Donald Trump, and I know them to be intelligent and decent people. And yes, I can certainly join you in hoping for the world to become a better place.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was surprised the DH didn't shave his beard this past summer. I've also got him into having it trimmed periodically at the salon I go to and he asks for the stylist I always use. She really listens to what her client's want.


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the lotion bar recipe. DH and I just made mustache wax and beard balm. For some reason, he has decided to let it all grow! When I met him in high school, he had a mustache, but no beard. When Arriana's brother was born 13 years ago, and I stayed in Cincinnati with DD for a month, he let it grow then. He started the end of September, and it is growing in quite well, but is very salt and pepper. We will see how long he can stand to let it grow! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am feeling better this morning. Yesterday really threw a monkey wrench into my house straightening plans so will just breathe deep and do what I can. What gets done will be good and what doesn't...oh well.


tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are feeling better by now. The powers that be must be young people who have no energy and mobility limitations that design such huge stores! It's great having everything under one roof, but if you have any health issues, it makes it very hard to get through the stores. Even if you don't normally have a problem, get hit with an upper respiritory infection for a week that has you down in bed, and getting through any store is extremely hard, even if it's a small store. And add refits on top of it....... GRRR!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am not concentrating well at the moment, as I am waiting for the phone to ring! I had a call a few hours ago to say that the middle granddaughter, who is 12, had been admitted to hospital this morning with suspected appendicitis. It is likely that they will operate this afternoon, but that has not been confirmed, so I am all on edge, waiting for further news. She is in good hands, but I would still like to have an update soon!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Fox hat


That is a fabulous fox! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think you are the only one happy and as time goes on with prayer and giving things a chance hopefully we all will be pleasantly surprised. I did come up with a good positive for me concerning this past election regardless of which party you affiliated with....I have become much more involved and seeking information about things our government are doing/proposing/etc. That is a good thing. Another good thing, more people became more involved in the election process and voted. But...thank goodness it is over and we can move FORWARD. Thank you for giving your perspective.


Railyn said:


> I guess I am the only one on TP that is happy that Trump was elected president. I won't relate the details of why because it doesn't matter anymore. Thankfully on this site ones religious or political views are accepted with tolerance. Frankly, My political views have nothing to do with my admiration for the wonderful work and good chats that this site affords. I am more than happy that the campaigning is over. I got more than tired of the ads. Now I think that we all need to pray or keep good thoughts, whatever is your preference, for the world and hope that it will become a better place for all. Just had to post the other side of the issue. By the way, I am still in shock!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also occasionally use the electric carts but the basket on them just wouldn't have held all that I got yesterday. Still doesn't solve having to relocate stuff too. Oh well...over and done with. ????


thewren said:


> most of our stores have several electric carts that are free to use. i have used them a good bit when i am out and about. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

no, no, no, no, no.....looked and quickly closed the page. My mantra....I have no more room for more yarn, I have no more room for more yarn....


thewren said:


> the 'enabler" says check out these yarn sales - These prices will stay in place until all the yarns are sold. One range has already been cleared with others dwindling daily - so don't miss out! Yarns are priced from just $2.75 a ball, with thousands of balls below four dollars!! --- sam
> 
> http://www.skeinz.com/shop/View+by+Yarn+%26+Fibre+Type/YARN+CLEARANCE.html?mc_cid=8055e9903b&mc_eid=21e1eba636


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I understand what you mean, as you got to actually see him playing. So good.
> 
> How was your big day out yesterday?


It was a lovely day, I enjoy the trip over, and the Island is very beautiful. Lunch was a bit of a disappointment, but the President Kiri very kindly shared her Seafood Platter with a few of us- that had some lovely fresh fish, calamari, and prawns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So will you be posting the Dormouse picture?

s today. Rang Vivk to see if she wanted them. Yes and can you see if they have any pretty teapots. Sure enough they had a couple with jugs and sugar bowls. Plan to make it look a bit like a tea party. So useful little trip. Nothing for me.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen live the purple and that beautiful smiling face????☺
> 
> Julie so happy that you got to see the video if your gs with your gift ????????
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well tell David to go the arborist route and you two just come over for a visit! Can't pay him but can provide food, lodging, and friendship! That is good that you will get 3 months leave with pay too.



darowil said:


> It's not he has not been doing a good job. Just that a different skill set is needed and he has said since he started that he thought 10 years in the job was enough. That by then a new person and different ideas would be needed. And 10 years in January. And here after 10 years in one job we get 3 months long service leave, which is fully paid.
> He's currently thinking of becoming an arborist (Gwen he could the chop down your tree!). Getting back to his farming roots just a different way.
> But early days yet so he may decide it is not feasible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that really makes it special! Doing something special for YOU!


It was very good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep the DGD in my prayers. I would be on edge too waiting for news.


Kathleendoris said:


> I am not concentrating well at the moment, as I am waiting for the phone to ring! I had a call a few hours ago to say that the middle granddaughter, who is 12, had been admitted to hospital this morning with suspected appendicitis. It is likely that they will operate this afternoon, but that has not been confirmed, so I am all on edge, waiting for further news. She is in good hands, but I would still like to have an update soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> most of our stores have several electric carts that are free to use. i have used them a good bit when i am out and about. --- sam


I have used them when I really needed. The time I had to shop after almost a week in bed, they were all in use. Took almost 2 months for me to get back to normal after that one. Praying I never get that bad again. DH actually cooked! And he doesn't cook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the 'enabler" says check out these yarn sales - These prices will stay in place until all the yarns are sold. One range has already been cleared with others dwindling daily - so don't miss out! Yarns are priced from just $2.75 a ball, with thousands of balls below four dollars!! --- sam
> 
> http://www.skeinz.com/shop/View+by+Yarn+%26+Fibre+Type/YARN+CLEARANCE.html?mc_cid=8055e9903b&mc_eid=21e1eba636


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did - i repaired it on page 75 --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Missed quite a bit due to moving but move almost done. Easier night tonight, start reassembling shelving to start getting organised. Have cut back on a lot of stuff but cannot bring myself to give up some things. Am looking forward to getting done. Poor fur baby spent most of today alone as pest spray was done at old place.


So glad you are moved.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I did wonder! What is that anyway?.... a lightbulb? :sm10:


Yes. The light bulb is next to the lol face on my phone screen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep the DGD in my prayers. I would be on edge too waiting for news.


Me too, I managed to miss this- must be reading too quickly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie it is a little after 9 a.m. so I'll get dressed and run my few errands then get back to housework. TTYL! Have fun and play nice!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not concentrating well at the moment, as I am waiting for the phone to ring! I had a call a few hours ago to say that the middle granddaughter, who is 12, had been admitted to hospital this morning with suspected appendicitis. It is likely that they will operate this afternoon, but that has not been confirmed, so I am all on edge, waiting for further news. She is in good hands, but I would still like to have an update soon!


Totally understand. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the 'enabler" says check out these yarn sales - These prices will stay in place until all the yarns are sold. One range has already been cleared with others dwindling daily - so don't miss out! Yarns are priced from just $2.75 a ball, with thousands of balls below four dollars!! --- sam
> 
> http://www.skeinz.com/shop/View+by+Yarn+%26+Fibre+Type/YARN+CLEARANCE.html?mc_cid=8055e9903b&mc_eid=21e1eba636


I imagine shipping is a little crazy as they are in New Zealand


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's not he has not been doing a good job. Just that a different skill set is needed and he has said since he started that he thought 10 years in the job was enough. That by then a new person and different ideas would be needed. And 10 years in January. And here after 10 years in one job we get 3 months long service leave, which is fully paid.
> He's currently thinking of becoming an arborist (Gwen he could the chop down your tree!). Getting back to his farming roots just a different way.
> But early days yet so he may decide it is not feasible.


I hope he finds the perfect job. I would think taking down trees might be a tough job for someone who is getting older, especially if you have to climb up & cut off limbs, etc.

What will you do for his 3months off? Just finish the house, or go on a trip?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not concentrating well at the moment, as I am waiting for the phone to ring! I had a call a few hours ago to say that the middle granddaughter, who is 12, had been admitted to hospital this morning with suspected appendicitis. It is likely that they will operate this afternoon, but that has not been confirmed, so I am all on edge, waiting for further news. She is in good hands, but I would still like to have an update soon!


I hope all goes well for your GD. These days it is a very simple surgery although it seems they try to avoid doing it here if they can????, IMHO, they should just get it out but now it seems they try antibiotics first & sometimes screw around until it burst????????, then there's a real problem!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not concentrating well at the moment, as I am waiting for the phone to ring! I had a call a few hours ago to say that the middle granddaughter, who is 12, had been admitted to hospital this morning with suspected appendicitis. It is likely that they will operate this afternoon, but that has not been confirmed, so I am all on edge, waiting for further news. She is in good hands, but I would still like to have an update soon!


Hope by now you have heard something , and that your granddaughter is doing well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think you are the only one happy and as time goes on with prayer and giving things a chance hopefully we all will be pleasantly surprised. I did come up with a good positive for me concerning this past election regardless of which party you affiliated with....I have become much more involved and seeking information about things our government are doing/proposing/etc. That is a good thing. Another good thing, more people became more involved in the election process and voted. But...thank goodness it is over and we can move FORWARD. Thank you for giving your perspective.


We heard on the news last November got 46% of the population didn't vote! I was shocked.
I hope things aren't as scary as they originally seemed, maybe a lot of his "bluster" was to attract a certain segment & was exaggerated?
I hope the media doesn't have to "autopsy" the election forever, seemed like that was all that was on the news last night. I get so sick of it.
I was reading another topic & another Canadian was told not to have an opinion on an election that wasn't in their country???? But what happens in the US really affects us a lot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Missed quite a bit due to moving but move almost done. Easier night tonight, start reassembling shelving to start getting organised. Have cut back on a lot of stuff but cannot bring myself to give up some things. Am looking forward to getting done. Poor fur baby spent most of today alone as pest spray was done at old place.


Glad you are having an easier night Heather ,and good luck in your new home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, hope you get settled in your new home quickly.

Marilyn, are you all settled now? Is Ray finding it easier to get around in the new place with the wider doors, etc.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not concentrating well at the moment, as I am waiting for the phone to ring! I had a call a few hours ago to say that the middle granddaughter, who is 12, had been admitted to hospital this morning with suspected appendicitis. It is likely that they will operate this afternoon, but that has not been confirmed, so I am all on edge, waiting for further news. She is in good hands, but I would still like to have an update soon!


Hope all goes well for your granddaughter.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all goes well for your GD. These days it is a very simple surgery although it seems they try to avoid doing it here if they can????, IMHO, they should just get it out but now it seems they try antibiotics first & sometimes screw around until it burst????????, then there's a real problem!


Yes, that was exactly what happened to my nephew. He eventually made a full recovery, but it was slow and painful, so I totally agree with you. Fortunately, they seem willing to go ahead with surgery for GD. I heard a little while since that she was waiting to go into theatre.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a lovely day, I enjoy the trip over, and the Island is very beautiful. Lunch was a bit of a disappointment, but the President Kiri very kindly shared her Seafood Platter with a few of us- that had some lovely fresh fish, calamari, and prawns.


So glad you enjoyed your trip. You deserve a day out. I'm sorry that lunch was a disappointment but so nice of the President to share with you.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope by now you have heard something , and that your granddaughter is doing well


Yes, I had a text to say she was waiting to go in for surgery. Fingers crossed!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all goes well for your GD. These days it is a very simple surgery although it seems they try to avoid doing it here if they can????, IMHO, they should just get it out but now it seems they try antibiotics first & sometimes screw around until it burst????????, then there's a real problem!


When I had my gall bladder out, the surgeon said he would take my appendix out at the same time so I wouldn't be troubled down the road. I was happy to have him do it.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

budasha said:


> Hope all goes well for your granddaughter.


Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> does that hold a diaper for the dog? --- sam


Yes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I guess I am the only one on TP that is happy that Trump was elected president. I won't relate the details of why because it doesn't matter anymore. Thankfully on this site ones religious or political views are accepted with tolerance. Frankly, My political views have nothing to do with my admiration for the wonderful work and good chats that this site affords. I am more than happy that the campaigning is over. I got more than tired of the ads. Now I think that we all need to pray or keep good thoughts, whatever is your preference, for the world and hope that it will become a better place for all. Just had to post the other side of the issue. By the way, I am still in shock!


That's the wonderful about us and supposed to be wonderful about America, we have all different views for all different reason, yet we love each other anyway. :sm24: 
How goes the unpacking? I'm just so relieved that you all got moved with no more delays, I can't even imagine how stressful the whole thing has been for you both.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathleen Doris, healing energy sent for your DGD.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the 'enabler" says check out these yarn sales - These prices will stay in place until all the yarns are sold. One range has already been cleared with others dwindling daily - so don't miss out! Yarns are priced from just $2.75 a ball, with thousands of balls below four dollars!! --- sam
> 
> http://www.skeinz.com/shop/View+by+Yarn+%26+Fibre+Type/YARN+CLEARANCE.html?mc_cid=8055e9903b&mc_eid=21e1eba636


Those are great and the prices are good too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Missed quite a bit due to moving but move almost done. Easier night tonight, start reassembling shelving to start getting organised. Have cut back on a lot of stuff but cannot bring myself to give up some things. Am looking forward to getting done. Poor fur baby spent most of today alone as pest spray was done at old place.


I'm so glad that you are almost done, it will be so nice to get settled and organized. There are always somethings that you just have to keep, no matter how many times you've moved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's not he has not been doing a good job. Just that a different skill set is needed and he has said since he started that he thought 10 years in the job was enough. That by then a new person and different ideas would be needed. And 10 years in January. And here after 10 years in one job we get 3 months long service leave, which is fully paid.
> He's currently thinking of becoming an arborist (Gwen he could the chop down your tree!). Getting back to his farming roots just a different way.
> But early days yet so he may decide it is not feasible.


Oh I never thought that he wasn't doing a good enough job, just wondered why they'd need different skills after a certain time period, but that actually works out well for him in the long run then, so congratulations on the next career. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I can well imagine! You achieved a lot.


I think I slightly pulled something, I think I may go to the gym and work it out a bit and see if that helps, not bad enough to need anything for pain, but certainly sore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you KayeJo! If it works I will make some just as you did.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the comments on my "purple"; it has made me feel joyful (the color and the comments)....silly I know but has boosted my outlook.


 :sm24: 
I always feel better after getting color in my hair too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not concentrating well at the moment, as I am waiting for the phone to ring! I had a call a few hours ago to say that the middle granddaughter, who is 12, had been admitted to hospital this morning with suspected appendicitis. It is likely that they will operate this afternoon, but that has not been confirmed, so I am all on edge, waiting for further news. She is in good hands, but I would still like to have an update soon!


Oh I do hope you've heard or hear soon, and that she's just fine. 
Hugs, that would be stressful waiting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> no, no, no, no, no.....looked and quickly closed the page. My mantra....I have no more room for more yarn, I have no more room for more yarn....


Oh I have a whole room full, but I could put more in the basement, and lets see... LOL! I can't however justify purchasing anymore, well not today anyway. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We heard on the news last November got 46% of the population didn't vote! I was shocked.
> I hope things aren't as scary as they originally seemed, maybe a lot of his "bluster" was to attract a certain segment & was exaggerated?
> I hope the media doesn't have to "autopsy" the election forever, seemed like that was all that was on the news last night. I get so sick of it.
> I was reading another topic & another Canadian was told not to have an opinion on an election that wasn't in their country???? But what happens in the US really affects us a lot.


All part of living in a Global world now, with the way the Markets work and all, it has financial and other effects all around the world, so I completely understand everyone everywhere being concerned one way or another.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, that was exactly what happened to my nephew. He eventually made a full recovery, but it was slow and painful, so I totally agree with you. Fortunately, they seem willing to go ahead with surgery for GD. I heard a little while since that she was waiting to go into theatre.


I'm so glad he recovered, very scary, and great that you've heard what is going on with DGD, fingers and toes crossed for a quick and easy surgery/recovery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up, coffee drunk and danish eaten, so I think I'll go get out of my jammies and into real clothes and on with the day. Be back later, have a great day everyone. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I had a text to say she was waiting to go in for surgery. Fingers crossed!


Got my fingers crossed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> When I had my gall bladder out, the surgeon said he would take my appendix out at the same time so I wouldn't be troubled down the road. I was happy to have him do it.


Smart doctor.

Until about 10 yrs ago it seemed appendicitis was a kids thing but we had about 6 cases of older people needing it out. Our doctor wondered if there was a virus floating about that was setting it off.

Chris, hope all goes well for your GD


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I wanted to get my "spots "painted this morning but discovered my printer can us empty, not sure how it got out away????, I was going to run to town but DG said he needed a rude & would call, at 11:40 he still hasn't called???? So I cleaned house instead. Was hoping to get it done so it would be sure to be dry before GKs come. Sometimes he drives me crazy by never thinking I have anything planned. Ok rant over????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad you enjoyed your trip. You deserve a day out. I'm sorry that lunch was a disappointment but so nice of the President to share with you.


 :sm24: I was so hungry by then I could have eaten the whole thing! If we go back, I will make a different choice!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not concentrating well at the moment, as I am waiting for the phone to ring! I had a call a few hours ago to say that the middle granddaughter, who is 12, had been admitted to hospital this morning with suspected appendicitis. It is likely that they will operate this afternoon, but that has not been confirmed, so I am all on edge, waiting for further news. She is in good hands, but I would still like to have an update soon!


It's hard waiting on the end of a phone isn't it! Hope all goes well for her and whatever the diagnosis turns out to be, they can help her. Hugs for you too Grandma.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wanted to get my "spots "painted this morning but discovered my printer can us empty, not sure how it got out away????, I was going to run to town but DG said he needed a rude & would call, at 11:40 he still hasn't called???? So I cleaned house instead. Was hoping to get it done so it would be sure to be dry before GKs come. Sometimes he drives me crazy by never thinking I have anything planned. Ok rant over????


Your rant made me smile Bonnie . Had to guess at a few of the words but I think I understood what you were saying


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

A bit rude but funny :sm23:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I completely understand Bonnie, I have a son that thinks I do nothing but sit and wait for him to call. Then doesn't understand why I'm irritated

quote=Bonnie7591]I wanted to get my "spots "painted this morning but discovered my printer can us empty, not I[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 10 November '16

Cold outside - not even 50° when I went over to Heidi's for breakfast this morning. It is to drop into the low 20's tonight. The sky is blue - the sun is shining brightly and heating my living room to a very comfortable temperature. Certainly saves on my heat bill. It is really windy though which makes if feel colder than it actually is.

The four kitties we had - I should say Elsa had - are so cute. They love to play with each other - jump and run. Heidi says they are going to the pound. I doubt that will happen - the children will go into meltdown - a very noisy meltdown. Think that will give us eleven barn cats. The kittens we had six months ago are huge and fluffy. They eat in my house - they sneak into Heidi's house and eat and there is always cat food in the barn. Needless to say our mouse population is zero.

CHICKEN-STUFFED LOW CARB EGGPLANT

This Chicken-Stuffed Low Carb Eggplant dish is total comfort; packed with flavour and oozing with cheese. There's something so comforting and earthy about it, especially when it's grilled, drenched in olive oil and paired with a few tasty ingredients to complement it. It also takes care of leftovers and random items you might have in the fridge - see, how could you not like this dish?!

Servings: 2
Difficulty: Easy
Time: 20 mins

You will need:

2 med-large aubergine {aka brinjal or eggplant}
olive oil
salt
leftover cooked chicken breast or approx 1 cup of cooked, chopped chicken
paprika
zest of 1 lemon
squeeze of lemon juice {about 1/2 a lemon}
cayenne pepper
cumin powder
roasted garlic
crème fraîche
mozzarella cheese
fresh sweet basil
Fixing the garlic:

Directions

If you don't have already-roasted garlic, just make some - it's so easy and always handy…
The garlic is less pungent when roasted and has a sweeter taste - a real delight!

NOTE: So, to roast your garlic, place an entire bulb in a small oven-proof dish, drizzle with olive oil and roast at 160-180C for about an hour. Once cooled, you can squish out the soft, roasted 'flesh'.

To make your stuffed aubergine:

1. Cut the aubergine in half, scour the inside and scoop out the 'flesh'.

2. Cube the flesh and sauté it in a large glug of olive oil until soft and golden brown.

3. Add the chopped chicken and season with salt.

4. Add roasted garlic - about 1/2 a bulb.

5. In a cast iron griddle pan, grill the aubergine halves over a low heat, drizzling with olive oil as you go along to help them turn a golden colour. Cook until they're soft then remove from the pan.

6. Place the cooked halves in a small roasting dish and immediately drizzle with the lemon juice and zest.

7. Add a light sprinkle of paprika, cayenne pepper and cumin.

8. Cover with cling wrap and allow the flavours to get absorbed for a few minutes.

9. Next, remove the cling wrap and spoon the chicken mixture into the aubergine halves.

10. Top with a teaspoon of créme fraîche onto each half and then add grated mozzarella cheese on top.

11. Grill in the oven for 10-15 minutes until golden and bubbly.

12. Garnish with fresh sweet basil.

http://foodiegoesprimal.com/2016/07/07/chicken-stuffed-eggplant/

Molasses Kissed Pumpkin Pie

There is no need to buy pumpkin pies from a bakery when they are really so simple to make. If you don't have time to make your own pastry, purchase a package with two frozen deep dish shells and use one of the shells to cut out little leaves with the thawed pastry for garnish.

Directions

1 9 inch deep dish pie shell or make your own (this can be done ahead of time)
1 3/4 cups pure pumpkin puree (about 1 - 15 ounce /398 ml can)
2 eggs
1 1/4 cups sweetened condensed milk (can sizes vary between US and Canada)
1 tablespoon molasses
1 teaspoon cinnamon*
1/2 teaspoon ginger*
1/4 teaspoon cloves*
dash nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions

Preheat oven to 425 F. Adjust oven rack to second lowest level. Line a 9 inch deep pie plate with pastry. Decorate edge with leaf cutouts or crimp with your fingers.

Making the pie:

1. Whisk together the pumpkin with the remaining ingredients until smooth. If you have a blender, put all the filling ingredients in there and process until smooth.

2. Pour carefully into the pastry crust. To prevent the crust edges from becoming too dark, use kitchen shears to cut out the inside of an aluminum pie plate and cover the pie as shown in the photo.

3. Bake at 425 F. for 15 minutes and then reduce heat to 350 F and bake an additional 35 minutes. Test by putting a sharp knife an inch from the edge. It should be clean.

4. Cool on rack. Only refrigerate the pie if it is not being served the same day it is baked. Serve with sweetened whipped cream. Refrigerate leftovers.

*NOTE: If the cinnamon, ginger and cloves are not spices you use often, purchase pumpkin pie spice and use 2 teaspoons.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/10/flash-back-friday-molasses-kissed.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Chicken Fried Steak

Ingredients
2 pieces cubed steak
1 cup all purpose flour (self rising is fine, just omit salt)
½ tsp salt (more if you like)
½ teaspoon black pepper (more if you like)
Vegetable oil for frying

For Gravy
3 tablespoons reserved oil from frying steaks
¼ cup all purpose flour
½ teaspoon salt and ¼ teaspoon pepper, or to taste
1½ -2 cups milk

Instructions

1. Pour oil to a depth of ¼ inch in a large skillet. Place over medium heat while you prepare the cubed steaks.

2. In a shallow bowl or pie plate, stir together flour, salt, and pepper. In another shallow bowl, pour milk.

3. Dip each piece of meat into milk on both sides, then flour mixture on both sides, back in milk on both sides, and back in flour mixture on both sides. Repeat until both pieces of meat are breaded.

4. Carefully place in hot oil and cook until browned on both sides, about 8-10 minutes. Remove to paper towel lined plate while you prepare the gravy.

For the Gravy

1. Drain off all grease except for 3-4 tablespoons. Add flour to grease and stir over medium heat until flour is browned, just 1-2 minutes.

2. Reduce heat to low and pour in milk while stirring constantly. Add Salt and Pepper. Stir over low heat until gravy is of desired thickness. Add more milk if it becomes too thick.

3. Pour gravy over fried steak, mashed potatoes, and biscuits if you like

http://www.southernplate.com/2013/05/chicken-fried-steak.html

Avocado Grapefruit Salad - Macadamia Nut Dressing

Something about the acidic, subtly sweet citrus, creamy avocado, and crunchy macadamia nuts make this salad utterly unforgettable.

Ingredients

Macadamia Nut Dressing:
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
2 Tablespoons White Wine Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Lemon Juice
2 Scallions, Sliced
1/4 Cup Raw Macadamia Nuts
1/4 Teaspoon Salt
1/8 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper

Salad:
8 Cups Arugula
2 Cups Thinly Sliced Fennel
1 Large Pink Grapefruit, Sliced into Segments
1 Large, Ripe Avocado, Sliced
1/3 Cup Toasted Macadamia Nuts, Roughly Chopped
Salt and Pepper, to Taste

Directions

NOTE: The procedure is pretty much self-explanatory once you glance through the ingredient list, but here goes.

1. Toss all of the ingredients for the dressing into your blender or food processor and puree on high, until creamy and completely smooth.

2. Toss the dressing with the arugula and fennel, and divide the greens between 2 or 3 bowls.

3. Top with equal amounts of grapefruit, avocado, and macadamia nuts.

4. Sprinkle with additional salt and pepper if needed, and enjoy.
Makes 2 - 3 Servings

https://bittersweetblog.com/2016/11/08/flying-high-on-plants/

ROASTED SWEET POTATO SALAD WITH HONEY LEMON DRESSING

The combination of ingredients in this salad is magical! Golden caramelized sweet potato that's juicy inside, fresh peppery rocket / arugula, warm soft crunch of pecans, creamy saltiness from goats cheese (or Danish feta), BACON and a drizzle of Honey Lemon Dressing. The dressing is not too sweet - just enough honey to cut through the sharpness of the lemon. Worthy of a meal or a place at a festive gathering!

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Salad
PREP TIME: 15 mins
TOTAL TIME: 45 mins
Serves: 2 as a meal, 4 as a side

INGREDIENTS

Potato
600 - 700g / 1.2 - 1.4lb sweet potato, peeled (2 medium)
1½ tbsp olive oil

Salad
100g / 3.5 oz rocket salad / arugula (~3 handfuls)
½ cup pecans (70g / 5 oz)
1 tsp oil
100g / 3.5 oz bacon, chopped (I used lean)
60g / 2 oz Goats Cheese or Danish feta (Note 1)

Honey Lemon Dressing
1 tbsp honey
2 tbsp lemon juice, fresh
2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
½ tsp mustard
Salt and pepper, to taste

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 220C / 430F.

2. Cut sweet potato into 1.5cm / 3/5" thick slices. Cut the larger rounds in half (into semi circles).

3. Place in a bowl, drizzle over oil, sprinkle with salt and pepper. Toss well to coat. Pour onto baking tray.

4. Roast for 20 minutes, then use an egg flip to turn and roast for a further 10 minutes or until golden.

5. Meanwhile, place Dressing ingredients in a jar, mix with a teaspoon (to get honey off the base) then shake well until combined.

6. Toast pecans in a dry skillet over medium high heat for 3 minutes, or until they smell nutty.

7. Remove pecans, then heat 1 tsp oil. Add bacon and cook until golden.

To assemble:

1. Place everything in a bowl, reserving some bacon, pecans and goats cheese for garnish.

2. Drizzle with most of the dressing, then toss gently.

3. Transfer into a serving bowl, garnish with remaining bacon, pecans and goats cheese.

4. Drizzle with remaining dressing. Serve!

NOTES: (1) I like using Goats Cheese and Danish feta (the soft creamy feta, rather than hard like Greek feta) for this salad. They are creamy and soft, yet can be crumbled. Blue cheese would also work well with this salad, or any other cheese of choice that can be crumbled but is creamy when you bite into it. (2) My tips for roasting sweet potato so they are beautifully caramelized and not soggy on the outside: Don't use too much oil (really!) and roast in a hot oven!

Nutrition per serving, assuming 4 servings. Serving size: 240g Calories: 392 cal Fat: 23.5g Saturated fat: 4.7g Unsaturated fat: 18.7g Trans fat: 0g Carbohydrates: 38.6g Sugar: 15.7g Sodium: 330mgFiber: 6.6g Protein: 9.7g Cholesterol: 22mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/roasted-sweet-potato-salad-honey-lemon-dressing/

hope you are all having a great day or having a good sleep. I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon. I called the doctor's office to see if he would please call me right before he leaves work. No he couldn't do that - what do you want to talk to him about - I wasn't willing to talk to the nurse about that - I finally had to make another appointment just in order to talk to him privately. Grrrr. He has changed one medication - one I have been on twenty years - to something else. The original medication is still working - he thinks I have missed taking it too often - the new medication is once a day. I am having doubts about the change and that is what I need to talk to him about. I just didn't think I had to share it with god and his whole creation - so to speak.

PLUS - I got a letter from Dr. B yesterday - he is retiring as of the first of January '17. So I have a little over a month to find a new doctor. So I will talk to him about that also today. Always something to make life interesting.

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your granddaughter to speed the healing process. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I am not concentrating well at the moment, as I am waiting for the phone to ring! I had a call a few hours ago to say that the middle granddaughter, who is 12, had been admitted to hospital this morning with suspected appendicitis. It is likely that they will operate this afternoon, but that has not been confirmed, so I am all on edge, waiting for further news. She is in good hands, but I would still like to have an update soon!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sure you do - under the bed. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> no, no, no, no, no.....looked and quickly closed the page. My mantra....I have no more room for more yarn, I have no more room for more yarn....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but you save in the low cost of yarn. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I imagine shipping is a little crazy as they are in New Zealand


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy kayejo - hopefully your gym will take care of the problem. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I think I slightly pulled something, I think I may go to the gym and work it out a bit and see if that helps, not bad enough to need anything for pain, but certainly sore.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I have now heard that she is out of surgery, but still pretty groggy from all the anaesthetic, painkillers etc. They were actually surprised at how advanced the inflammation was, and amazed that she had not complained far more, given the pain she must have experienced. And this is the Drama Queen of the family - I don't think she's ever before underplayed a situation! I don't suppose I shall hear more until morning, but I hope we may be able to see her tomorrow and tell her how brave she has been!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have now heard that she is out of surgery, but still pretty groggy from all the anaesthetic, painkillers etc. They were actually surprised at how advanced the inflammation was, and amazed that she had not complained far more, given the pain she must have experienced. And this is the Drama Queen of the family - I don't think she's ever before underplayed a situation! I don't suppose I shall hear more until morning, but I hope we may be able to see her tomorrow and tell her how brave she has been!


Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sam, re having to share your medical problems with, as you so aptly put it 'God and his whole creation', we have similar problems, and usually it is not even with a nurse, but a medically unqualified receptionists. I really resent having to explain to these people why I want to see my doctor. When I can, I make the appointment on-line - at least the computer does not demand to know why I am coming in. 

Your mention of your doctor's retirement reminds me of a very sad local event: earlier this week, a cyclist was killed in a collision with a bus, just a few miles down the road. It turns out, he was a local GP who had only retired the week before. So unfair!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A bit rude but funny :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy kayejo - hopefully your gym will take care of the problem. --- sam


Well, I didn't make it to the gym, sat on me bum instead, well, I did do the dishes, mop the kitchen floor, hang a load of laundry to dry and carry out the glass so that I'd remember to take it to recycling, but otherwise I've just been trying to figure out how to restructure my house so that it makes more sense and has more room, without knocking down or moving walls. lol I think I have a plan, now just need to execute it, I'll start that next week after David leaves again, I get much more accomplished when he's out of the house, I wonder why. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you, needed some laughter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have now heard that she is out of surgery, but still pretty groggy from all the anaesthetic, painkillers etc. They were actually surprised at how advanced the inflammation was, and amazed that she had not complained far more, given the pain she must have experienced. And this is the Drama Queen of the family - I don't think she's ever before underplayed a situation! I don't suppose I shall hear more until morning, but I hope we may be able to see her tomorrow and tell her how brave she has been!


Wow! I wonder if she was in that much pain and being stoic or just didn't feel it too badly, when they did my dad's heart they said he should have been in incredible pain, but he said he just had minor discomfort. :sm06: 
Glad she's in recovery, hopefully she'll be back in the pink in no time. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, re having to share your medical problems with, as you so aptly put it 'God and his whole creation', we have similar problems, and usually it is not even with a nurse, but a medically unqualified receptionists. I really resent having to explain to these people why I want to see my doctor. When I can, I make the appointment on-line - at least the computer does not demand to know why I am coming in.
> 
> Your mention of your doctor's retirement reminds me of a very sad local event: earlier this week, a cyclist was killed in a collision with a bus, just a few miles down the road. It turns out, he was a local GP who had only retired the week before. So unfair!


Oh my, that's awful, prayers for his family and the whole community, that's so sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have now heard that she is out of surgery, but still pretty groggy from all the anaesthetic, painkillers etc. They were actually surprised at how advanced the inflammation was, and amazed that she had not complained far more, given the pain she must have experienced. And this is the Drama Queen of the family - I don't think she's ever before underplayed a situation! I don't suppose I shall hear more until morning, but I hope we may be able to see her tomorrow and tell her how brave she has been!


That is good, maybe she was trying to be brave.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have now heard that she is out of surgery, but still pretty groggy from all the anaesthetic, painkillers etc. They were actually surprised at how advanced the inflammation was, and amazed that she had not complained far more, given the pain she must have experienced. And this is the Drama Queen of the family - I don't think she's ever before underplayed a situation! I don't suppose I shall hear more until morning, but I hope we may be able to see her tomorrow and tell her how brave she has been!


Good news that she is out of surgery . You can breathe again now Chris . Hope you get to see her tomorrow and hopefully she will be back to being the drama queen soon


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A bit rude but funny :sm23:


 :sm17:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, that's awful, prayers for his family and the whole community, that's so sad.


Kathleen, I echo Kaye's words.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have now heard that she is out of surgery, but still pretty groggy from all the anaesthetic, painkillers etc. They were actually surprised at how advanced the inflammation was, and amazed that she had not complained far more, given the pain she must have experienced. And this is the Drama Queen of the family - I don't think she's ever before underplayed a situation! I don't suppose I shall hear more until morning, but I hope we may be able to see her tomorrow and tell her how brave she has been!


Good News...prayers answered. Hope you and the patient have a good nights rest knowing she is on the mend now!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, re having to share your medical problems with, as you so aptly put it 'God and his whole creation', we have similar problems, and usually it is not even with a nurse, but a medically unqualified receptionists. I really resent having to explain to these people why I want to see my doctor. When I can, I make the appointment on-line - at least the computer does not demand to know why I am coming in.
> 
> Your mention of your doctor's retirement reminds me of a very sad local event: earlier this week, a cyclist was killed in a collision with a bus, just a few miles down the road. It turns out, he was a local GP who had only retired the week before. So unfair!


Oh my, that is so sad.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

KathleenDoris glad to hear your grand daughter is out of surgery and recovering☺

Heather so happy you found a place and you get to keep your fur baby☺


Made a hat to match the longies and was asked to do matching booties and mitts. Will do that tomorrow I think. ☺


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very glad that she passed you on your physical, now you're clear for another 2 years. :sm24:
> Love the socks and Lila is such a cutie.


 No, unfortunately because of bp issues, I only get a 1 yr one. Thanks.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kehinkle, pretty socks. Lila looks adorable, I've forgotten does she have minion in her?


As far as I know, she's pure chi. But then, I got her at a shelter so don't know much about her history.

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your rant made me smile Bonnie . Had to guess at a few of the words but I think I understood what you were saying


I obviously should proofread????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A bit rude but funny :sm23:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, re having to share your medical problems with, as you so aptly put it 'God and his whole creation', we have similar problems, and usually it is not even with a nurse, but a medically unqualified receptionists. I really resent having to explain to these people why I want to see my doctor. When I can, I make the appointment on-line - at least the computer does not demand to know why I am coming in.
> 
> Your mention of your doctor's retirement reminds me of a very sad local event: earlier this week, a cyclist was killed in a collision with a bus, just a few miles down the road. It turns out, he was a local GP who had only retired the week before. So unfair!


Terrible about the doctor. Strange so many die so soon after retirement. 
It was on the news a few nights ago, a teenager hit 6 cyclists in Vancouver, killed one & 2 more critical.

We used to have a joke hanging on the wall at work. The receptionist in a crowded waiting room insisted on knowing why an old man wanted to see the doctor. He finally told her it was his ear! She insisted on knowing what was wrong with his ear, he finally told her he couldn't pee out of it????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a honeycomb shaped baby blanket to crochet with matching hat. very cute. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/sweet-as-honey-crochet-set?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=1dc3829119-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-1dc3829119-60616885


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, hope you can find a new doctor. Here there is a real shortage of GPs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - never got a chance to enjoy his retirement. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, re having to share your medical problems with, as you so aptly put it 'God and his whole creation', we have similar problems, and usually it is not even with a nurse, but a medically unqualified receptionists. I really resent having to explain to these people why I want to see my doctor. When I can, I make the appointment on-line - at least the computer does not demand to know why I am coming in.
> 
> Your mention of your doctor's retirement reminds me of a very sad local event: earlier this week, a cyclist was killed in a collision with a bus, just a few miles down the road. It turns out, he was a local GP who had only retired the week before. So unfair!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy to surround her with warm healing energy. thank goodness they decided to operate. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Good news that she is out of surgery . You can breathe again now Chris . Hope you get to see her tomorrow and hopefully she will be back to being the drama queen soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wanted to get my "spots "painted this morning but discovered my printer can us empty, not sure how it got out away????, I was going to run to town but DG said he needed a rude & would call, at 11:40 he still hasn't called???? So I cleaned house instead. Was hoping to get it done so it would be sure to be dry before GKs come. Sometimes he drives me crazy by never thinking I have anything planned. Ok rant over????


This is supposed to say the primer was empty & that my DH needed a ride, he needed several pieces of equipment moved around


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also occasionally use the electric carts but the basket on them just wouldn't have held all that I got yesterday. Still doesn't solve having to relocate stuff too. Oh well...over and done with. ????


I always use carts and frequently get comments at how much stuff I can fit in a cart. I can buy groceries, no meat, and get over $200 worth in a cart. Of course it is packed carefully, I have stuff at my feet and even on my lap. Do wish they would make the carts bigger. I have such a hard time walking with my bad ankle that I basically won't shop in a store that doesn't have a cart. I may hobble in for an item or two but never shop. After Christmas I am planning on seeing a different doctor about my ankle. The replaced knees are fine, just this gimp ankle. Oh the joys of growing older!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Marilyn, are you all settled now? Is Ray finding it easier to get around in the new place with the wider doors, etc.[/quote]

No, we are not settled yet. I have too many dishes and they take a long time to put away. Yes, Ray is doing much better with a the new house. He hasn't fallen in since we have been here and that is something.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had a good time at my knitting group. Just a couple of decrease rows to finish my had. Then I think I'll go back to socks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saw a lovely video on Facebook- DGS is delighted with his Lego I gave him for his 7th Birthday (Tuesday)- Bronwen had to help him build it, but he is obviously delighted. I don't know how to share videos, but also it is a locked page on purpose- to protect the children. But it was so great that they posted it!


Great that he enjoyed it so much and that you got to see how much he loves it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> High tea baby shower


Looks lovely. There is something special about High Teas isn't there?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks lovely. There is something special about High Teas isn't there?


It certainly was very special, and was the first one I've ever been to with such dainty delicious things to eat. 
I love Devonshire teas too, with scones cream and jam mmmmm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Great that he enjoyed it so much and that you got to see how much he loves it as well.


I thought so! :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A bit rude but funny :sm23:


I only live at 20 and I can't find 82! Rats!!!! Can someone help :sm17:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 10 November '16
> 
> Cold outside - not even 50° when I went over to Heidi's for breakfast this morning. It is to drop into the low 20's tonight. The sky is blue - the sun is shining brightly and heating my living room to a very comfortable temperature. Certainly saves on my heat bill. It is really windy though which makes if feel colder than it actually is.
> 
> ...


I get your annoyance with the receptionist. Been there, done that. I guess the idea is that the dr. is prepared to discuss your problem when you arrive. Doesn't always work that way. Mine reads the computer while I sit and wait. I hope you can find another doctor quickly. What a nuisance that is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have now heard that she is out of surgery, but still pretty groggy from all the anaesthetic, painkillers etc. They were actually surprised at how advanced the inflammation was, and amazed that she had not complained far more, given the pain she must have experienced. And this is the Drama Queen of the family - I don't think she's ever before underplayed a situation! I don't suppose I shall hear more until morning, but I hope we may be able to see her tomorrow and tell her how brave she has been!


So glad that's over for her. Now just to heal.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

News just come in that the much revered Leonard Cohen has passed aged 82. Hallelujah is a favourite song of mine. RIP Leonard.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> News just come in that the much revered Leonard Cohen has passed aged 82. Hallelujah is a favourite song of mine. RIP Leonard.


I am so sorry to hear that. I have several of his CD's. Hallelujah is one of my favourites too. I didn't know he was ill. I am so sad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love the fun outfit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Fox hat


The fox hat is great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Did you forget a link?


Figured someone would ask him so waited! I don't need enabling though. Unfortunately I grow my stash quite well enough without Sam's help.

I was going to do some knitting that needs good light. Set my iPad to update. The remembered that the pattern is on the iPad. Actually I've just realised that it is in my Ravelry library so can get it here on my MacBook so I just might leave you all and go and do that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- in many ways it was better than a phone call!


Yes- you get to see him and how much he really loves it. Plus you can watch it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- you get to see him and how much he really loves it. Plus you can watch it again.


Yes, that is true!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> KathleenDoris glad to hear your grand daughter is out of surgery and recovering☺
> 
> Heather so happy you found a place and you get to keep your fur baby☺
> 
> Made a hat to match the longies and was asked to do matching booties and mitts. Will do that tomorrow I think. ☺


So cute!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> No, unfortunately because of bp issues, I only get a 1 yr one. Thanks.
> 
> Kathy


That sucks, oh well, one year's better than 6 months I guess.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was surprised the DH didn't shave his beard this past summer. I've also got him into having it trimmed periodically at the salon I go to and he asks for the stylist I always use. She really listens to what her client's want.


We will see. DH's internal thermostat is messed up from so many years working in the foundry. He is always hot and even at 40-60 degrees outside, he is sweating. Not a health issue, just from working in such hot conditions for so long. As to going to have some one trim it, you have met his stylist! I am the only one who has cut his hair since 1978. I am really surprised that he's wanting, and now using, the mustache wax and beard balm! He hates shaving but doesn't like the itch and tickle either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not concentrating well at the moment, as I am waiting for the phone to ring! I had a call a few hours ago to say that the middle granddaughter, who is 12, had been admitted to hospital this morning with suspected appendicitis. It is likely that they will operate this afternoon, but that has not been confirmed, so I am all on edge, waiting for further news. She is in good hands, but I would still like to have an update soon!


Sending prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

R.I.P. Leonard Cohen. Sad loss.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I always use carts and frequently get comments at how much stuff I can fit in a cart. I can buy groceries, no meat, and get over $200 worth in a cart. Of course it is packed carefully, I have stuff at my feet and even on my lap. Do wish they would make the carts bigger. I have such a hard time walking with my bad ankle that I basically won't shop in a store that doesn't have a cart. I may hobble in for an item or two but never shop. After Christmas I am planning on seeing a different doctor about my ankle. The replaced knees are fine, just this gimp ankle. Oh the joys of growing older!


Getting older certainly isn't for the week of heart is it. I hope they can come up with a fairly easy fix for the ankle. It's amazing what one can get onto a cart with careful packing, my cousin has back problems and she can get quite a bit in/on one. 
It's wonderful that your DH hasn't had any falls since the move, YAY!! that's happy dance worthy, I know his falls was a big worry for you. Here's to many happy years in your new home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I only live at 20 and I can't find 82! Rats!!!! Can someone help :sm17:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> News just come in that the much revered Leonard Cohen has passed aged 82. Hallelujah is a favourite song of mine. RIP Leonard.


That's sad, I hope it was a quiet, peaceful passing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont see a picture (Dormouse in teapot)... should I ? Maybe you didn't post picture yet.....


I wondered whether I had done that. Knew I started to post it but no recollection of posting the photo. Thought maybe I had not got anywhere with it and a couple of times had thought I should start again. So maybe I will get it done this time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Thursday 10 November '16
> 
> Cold outside - not even 50° when I went over to Heidi's for breakfast this morning. It is to drop into the low 20's tonight. The sky is blue - the sun is shining brightly and heating my living room to a very comfortable temperature. Certainly saves on my heat bill. It is really windy though which makes if feel colder than it actually is.
> 
> ...


Love country fried steak!

Hope your concerns over the medication were addressed to your satisfaction, and you have been given some options as to a new dr.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have now heard that she is out of surgery, but still pretty groggy from all the anaesthetic, painkillers etc. They were actually surprised at how advanced the inflammation was, and amazed that she had not complained far more, given the pain she must have experienced. And this is the Drama Queen of the family - I don't think she's ever before underplayed a situation! I don't suppose I shall hear more until morning, but I hope we may be able to see her tomorrow and tell her how brave she has been!


That's great news! Sending healing prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> KathleenDoris glad to hear your grand daughter is out of surgery and recovering☺
> 
> Heather so happy you found a place and you get to keep your fur baby☺
> 
> Made a hat to match the longies and was asked to do matching booties and mitts. Will do that tomorrow I think. ☺


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible about the doctor. Strange so many die so soon after retirement.
> It was on the news a few nights ago, a teenager hit 6 cyclists in Vancouver, killed one & 2 more critical.
> 
> We used to have a joke hanging on the wall at work. The receptionist in a crowded waiting room insisted on knowing why an old man wanted to see the doctor. He finally told her it was his ear! She insisted on knowing what was wrong with his ear, he finally told her he couldn't pee out of it????????


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had a good time at my knitting group. Just a couple of decrease rows to finish my had. Then I think I'll go back to socks.


Our hands have been on like missions lately! I just finished a hat, and started socks tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wondered whether I had done that. Knew I started to post it but no recollection of posting the photo. Thought maybe I had not got anywhere with it and a couple of times had thought I should start again. So maybe I will get it done this time!


Cute! I remember you talking about doing it. It came out great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wondered whether I had done that. Knew I started to post it but no recollection of posting the photo. Thought maybe I had not got anywhere with it and a couple of times had thought I should start again. So maybe I will get it done this time!


Awe, that's a mouse I don't mind so much, it's so cute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, cute tea cozy.

Sam, is no doctor taking over your doctors practice? If he's just closing up shop, I hope you can take your records so you have them for the new doc

I also love Haleleuia (sp) I didn't know it was a Leonard Cohen song but just saw a tribute to him on the news.

I've been knitting in a poncho for GD, about 1\2 done, it's knitting up quickly. Good thing as I was silly enough to volunteer myself for a test knit of a hat but hopefully that doesn't take long as I've got some other things I want to make for Christmas.
I managed to get my painting done before the GKs came, hopefully only one more coat to finish & it already looks better.????
Tomorrow afternoon I'm to help make apple pies at the church for a fundraiser. I will have to duck out early as I have to deliver GS to his cousins place to go with them for hockey. DH is trying to get all his bale hauled so doesn't have time to take him. I will take GD to the church with me, hope she behaves, she usually does.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ha-ha-ha-ha....just filled 3 under-the-bed containers with yarn and slid it under the guest bedroom bed!


thewren said:


> sure you do - under the bed. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable Melody!


gagesmom said:


> KathleenDoris glad to hear your grand daughter is out of surgery and recovering☺
> 
> Heather so happy you found a place and you get to keep your fur baby☺
> 
> Made a hat to match the longies and was asked to do matching booties and mitts. Will do that tomorrow I think. ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I imagine having it much safer for Ray makes the move all worth it. As for getting the dishes put away don't fret over it; they will always be there. I do recall you saying family was coming to your for Thanksgiving though so do understand wanting to get it done. Don't overdo though. 


Railyn said:


> Marilyn, are you all settled now? Is Ray finding it easier to get around in the new place with the wider doors, etc.


No, we are not settled yet. I have too many dishes and they take a long time to put away. Yes, Ray is doing much better with a the new house. He hasn't fallen in since we have been here and that is something.

Thank you for asking.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

budasha said:


> I only live at 20 and I can't find 82! Rats!!!! Can someone help :sm17:


 :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, sweet dreams!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't need enabling either Darowil; just like to tease Sam.



darowil said:


> Yes- you get to see him and how much he really loves it. Plus you can watch it again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We could use some prayers please. DDIL's mom is in hospice. I learned this morning that things were not good. Her lymph nodes on her neck have tripled in size in a very short time. Tonight her family is staying at hospice with her. Da did not go into work by the sounds. Unless he worked then went to hospice. Had a text after he would have gotten off, so maybe he did go in. And to top it off, their bank is going through a take over with change over this weekend. With it being Veterans Day tomorrow all banks are closed. All their money is either in the bank and can't use debit card, or in PayPal account and can't access that through the bank either. He needs to get gas. Told him let me know. I can certainly put gas in his truck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is absolutely adorable Margaret! Question...when making a cozy for your teapot since teapots vary in size do you have to know the measurements of one before choosing a pattern or is the stretchiness of the yarn enough so that it fits?



darowil said:


> I wondered whether I had done that. Knew I started to post it but no recollection of posting the photo. Thought maybe I had not got anywhere with it and a couple of times had thought I should start again. So maybe I will get it done this time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Every time I see a cute mouse pattern I think of you KayeJo.


Poledra65 said:


> Awe, that's a mouse I don't mind so much, it's so cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers being sent for DDIL's mom.


tami_ohio said:


> We could use some prayers please. DDIL's mom is in hospice. I learned this morning that things were not good. Her lymph nodes on her neck have tripled in size in a very short time. Tonight her family is staying at hospice with her. Da did not go into work by the sounds. Unless he worked then went to hospice. Had a text after he would have gotten off, so maybe he did go in. And to top it off, their bank is going through a take over with change over this weekend. With it being Veterans Day tomorrow all banks are closed. All their money is either in the bank and can't use debit card, or in PayPal account and can't access that through the bank either. He needs to get gas. Told him let me know. I can certainly put gas in his truck.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Good News...prayers answered. Hope you and the patient have a good nights rest knowing she is on the mend now!


I echo this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I only live at 20 and I can't find 82! Rats!!!! Can someone help :sm17:


????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I wondered whether I had done that. Knew I started to post it but no recollection of posting the photo. Thought maybe I had not got anywhere with it and a couple of times had thought I should start again. So maybe I will get it done this time!


What fun . That's lovely Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, cute tea cozy.
> 
> Sam, is no doctor taking over your doctors practice? If he's just closing up shop, I hope you can take your records so you have them for the new doc
> 
> ...


Glad you got your painting at least started Bonnie . You are always busy busy I'm surprised you find time to knit


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well tell David to go the arborist route and you two just come over for a visit! Can't pay him but can provide food, lodging, and friendship! That is good that you will get 3 months leave with pay too.


Very early days- but currently he is wanting to go the UK to do a course in 6 weeks that here is only available very part time and would take 2 years! So UKers you never know I may get there next year (becuase he can't possibly go unattended can he? And is assuming IF he goes that I will too.

As for your trees Gwen I would be very happy with that arrangement- not so sure about David.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he finds the perfect job. I would think taking down trees might be a tough job for someone who is getting older, especially if you have to climb up & cut off limbs, etc.
> 
> What will you do for his 3months off? Just finish the house, or go on a trip?


The physical aspect is my big concern- but he plans on doing further study and working mainly as a consultant so not as much climbing trees.
We spoke to someone today who suggested that he at least start with gardening and handyman type work. And then if does the course he can also get work with local councils as an arborist and they will probably have there own equipment- thus giving him a chance to see if he really wants to do it. And a lot of what he learns in the course will be useful as a gardener. And he does of the lot work here so handyman work is not a problem for him at all.
The course will use a far bit of his leave and it will also give him the chance to start getting work while still having an income. But I will try and convince him to see a bit while he is over there. But I suspect that he will just want to get there and back quickly. But maybe I could stay longer?
I doubt that I could convince him to take much holiday even if he doesn't do the course- he will just want to work here and find work. And finishing here would be nice! I could tell him I'm not coming home till I have a kitchen! :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I never thought that he wasn't doing a good enough job, just wondered why they'd need different skills after a certain time period, but that actually works out well for him in the long run then, so congratulations on the next career. :sm24:


The organisation David works for relies completely on donations and because of our states poor financial position (the worst in the country) and the older people being more reliable donors (and they are all retiring and having less to give) they need someone who can steer the organisation through major changes. And someone who can look at things with a fresh mind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wanted to get my "spots "painted this morning but discovered my printer can us empty, not sure how it got out away????, I was going to run to town but DG said he needed a rude & would call, at 11:40 he still hasn't called???? So I cleaned house instead. Was hoping to get it done so it would be sure to be dry before GKs come. Sometimes he drives me crazy by never thinking I have anything planned. Ok rant over????


I've stressed to David that I need the car tomorrow. Waiting for him to decide that he needs it. But I'm looking after one little girl for a few hours (both parents need to work in the morning) and I gave him the choice of me shopping today or tomorrow. As he was out most of the day he said tomorrow afternoon. Doesn't leave him with much spare time to decide to use the car.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a lovely day, I enjoy the trip over, and the Island is very beautiful. Lunch was a bit of a disappointment, but the President Kiri very kindly shared her Seafood Platter with a few of us- that had some lovely fresh fish, calamari, and prawns.


 :sm24: Sounds lovely!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have now heard that she is out of surgery, but still pretty groggy from all the anaesthetic, painkillers etc. They were actually surprised at how advanced the inflammation was, and amazed that she had not complained far more, given the pain she must have experienced. And this is the Drama Queen of the family - I don't think she's ever before underplayed a situation! I don't suppose I shall hear more until morning, but I hope we may be able to see her tomorrow and tell her how brave she has been!


That is good news that she is out and doing OK. Hopefully the more advanced inflammation won't cause a problem for her.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We could use some prayers please. DDIL's mom is in hospice. I learned this morning that things were not good. Her lymph nodes on her neck have tripled in size in a very short time. Tonight her family is staying at hospice with her. Da did not go into work by the sounds. Unless he worked then went to hospice. Had a text after he would have gotten off, so maybe he did go in. And to top it off, their bank is going through a take over with change over this weekend. With it being Veterans Day tomorrow all banks are closed. All their money is either in the bank and can't use debit card, or in PayPal account and can't access that through the bank either. He needs to get gas. Told him let me know. I can certainly put gas in his truck.


So sorry that this trouble with the bank has come just when they need to concentrate their energies on your DDIL' s mom. At least there is something practical you can do in the way of paying for the gas. Banks never seem to think of the possible human impact of changes they make.

We are about to go off to visit GD at hospital. Visiting hours on the children's ward is 8 to 8, so we don't have to wait too long to see her! I will give you all an update when we get back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This is supposed to say the primer was empty & that my DH needed a ride, he needed several pieces of equipment moved around


I got the general idea but had no idea what the printer being empty had to do painting walls! Figured that as you weren't stupid and done painting recently you must know what you were talking about.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have now heard that she is out of surgery, but still pretty groggy from all the anaesthetic, painkillers etc. They were actually surprised at how advanced the inflammation was, and amazed that she had not complained far more, given the pain she must have experienced. And this is the Drama Queen of the family - I don't think she's ever before underplayed a situation! I don't suppose I shall hear more until morning, but I hope we may be able to see her tomorrow and tell her how brave she has been!


I hope she recovers well. Now you can relax. Lucky they did the surgery when they did, obviously it needed to come out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Figured someone would ask him so waited! I don't need enabling though. Unfortunately I grow my stash quite well enough without Sam's help.
> 
> I was going to do some knitting that needs good light. Set my iPad to update. The remembered that the pattern is on the iPad. Actually I've just realised that it is in my Ravelry library so can get it here on my MacBook so I just might leave you all and go and do that.


And things kept cropping up- so didn't get any of it done!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Marilyn, are you all settled now? Is Ray finding it easier to get around in the new place with the wider doors, etc.


No, we are not settled yet. I have too many dishes and they take a long time to put away. Yes, Ray is doing much better with a the new house. He hasn't fallen in since we have been here and that is something.

Thank you for asking.[/quote]

What a relief it must be that Ray is doing so much better there. Makes the hassles involved worth it I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is absolutely adorable Margaret! Question...when making a cozy for your teapot since teapots vary in size do you have to know the measurements of one before choosing a pattern or is the stretchiness of the yarn enough so that it fits?


Depends to some extent the pattern used and the style used. There are some that slip over the whole of the teapot . 
This one I did one body then got the teapot from Vicky to check and it was exactly right. This is a firmly knit stocking stitch so doesn't have a lot of give, though it has some. The green one (well ones as I ended up doing two) I knitted earlier this year one I had the teapot for the other I just did the same size and hoped it worked. But it had more stretch being a rib and a normal thickness stocking stitch as a backing.
So you need some idea- small, medium or large is all you really need. These were both medium. Probably the best size to knit if you don't know the size (around 6 cups I think) as smaller ones can fit them and even bigger ones at a stretch. However an idea is a help in getting the best size.
Crocheting works well as well- it is often a firmer fabric so holds the heat well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I wondered whether I had done that. Knew I started to post it but no recollection of posting the photo. Thought maybe I had not got anywhere with it and a couple of times had thought I should start again. So maybe I will get it done this time!


 :sm24: That is soooo cute! :sm11: Well done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Very early days- but currently he is wanting to go the UK to do a course in 6 weeks that here is only available very part time and would take 2 years! So UKers you never know I may get there next year (becuase he can't possibly go unattended can he? And is assuming IF he goes that I will too.
> 
> As for your trees Gwen I would be very happy with that arrangement- not so sure about David.


Oh wow, now that would be exciting!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone ☺
> 
> Started to rain yesterday afternoon around 3pm and continued for a while. Then as night came it got colder. At about 2 am the wind was howling pretty good. This morning it is dry but Grey and cold.
> 
> ...


So cute, Mel!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice hat and thanks for showing the reflective qualities of the yarn, Kathy!


kehinkle said:


> Quick pic of hat made with Red Heart Reflective, without flash and with. Yarn is soft.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photo of you Fan, and your tea looks amazing!


Fan said:


> High tea baby shower


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the new purple addition! For those that are fairly new here I do love purple and usually have this color in my hair. Today was just the day to add this boost to myself. Is this what you missed Sam??? Not done as heavily as in the past but quite satisfied with DGD's application. :sm11: :sm02: :sm06:


A very cute Gwen with lovely hair! DGS did a great job!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the hat, Bubba and nice to see you here.


Bubba Love said:


> Wow you are on page 70 already I'm still in the 30's want to show you my hats I've finished slouch hat for GD . And fox hat for foster baby


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that really makes it special! Doing something special for YOU!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cute!


Swedenme said:


> A bit rude but funny :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy that the house is working for you, Marilyn! Do get your ankle looked at!


Railyn said:


> Marilyn, are you all settled now? Is Ray finding it easier to get around in the new place with the wider doors, etc.


No, we are not settled yet. I have too many dishes and they take a long time to put away. Yes, Ray is doing much better with a the new house. He hasn't fallen in since we have been here and that is something.

Thank you for asking.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to! 
Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to! Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more if this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look matter the same across the whole body.


That turned out great - love the yarn/pattern combination.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

darowil said:


> It's a wonder the first one hung up. I had one telling my windows wan't working. Oh No I said the windows on my Apple isn't working. He never did acknowledge that as I had a Mac and didn't have windows that my windows not working really wasn't an issue! Wonder why they usually keep going once it is obvious that the person on the other end is not going to listen to them?
> So you didn't let the nice kind people fix your problem for you? All you needed to do was give them your bank account details or something similar and it would be working beautifully again. :sm02:


I told them really I had them opened today to clean the outside, they seem to be working ok :
Had someone call about duct cleaning told them ,we didn't have any ducks ,just chickens in the coup :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I wondered whether I had done that. Knew I started to post it but no recollection of posting the photo. Thought maybe I had not got anywhere with it and a couple of times had thought I should start again. So maybe I will get it done this time!


Cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We could use some prayers please. DDIL's mom is in hospice. I learned this morning that things were not good. Her lymph nodes on her neck have tripled in size in a very short time. Tonight her family is staying at hospice with her. Da did not go into work by the sounds. Unless he worked then went to hospice. Had a text after he would have gotten off, so maybe he did go in. And to top it off, their bank is going through a take over with change over this weekend. With it being Veterans Day tomorrow all banks are closed. All their money is either in the bank and can't use debit card, or in PayPal account and can't access that through the bank either. He needs to get gas. Told him let me know. I can certainly put gas in his truck.


Offering prayers for DDIL's mom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


Very pretty. I hope we get to see a picture of Elizabeth wearing it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I told them really I had them opened today to clean the outside, they seem to be working ok :
> Had someone call about duct cleaning told them ,we didn't have any ducks ,just chickens in the coup :sm09:


 :sm02: Especially like the chickens (or chooks as we call them)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very pretty. I hope we get to see a picture of Elizabeth wearing it.


No photos of her allowed-or you would have seen plenty already!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to head of to bed. See you all in the morning (actually maybe not, maybe later tomorrow as I need to look after Elizabeth for a few hours in the morning).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The sweater if perfectly lovely. You've done a very nice job knitting it. The colors are fantastic.


darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I told them really I had them opened today to clean the outside, they seem to be working ok :
> Had someone call about duct cleaning told them ,we didn't have any ducks ,just chickens in the coup :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


That is really pretty. Perhaps you could make her some matching socks! I think you were right about doing it in one piece. I think it would have been hard to get a satisfactory match between the two fronts otherwise.

We had our trip to visit GD in hospital this morning. We stayed a little over an hour, which gave her Mum a bit of a break as she has been there with her for over 24 hours now. Played a few games and chatted, but then came away, as she clearly wanted to sleep. Generally, she is recovering well, and may


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Oops! Keyboard locked up! I was just going to add that she may be allowed home this evening if all goes well.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in.


Wow! Were you ever right about that--a perfect yarn for the pattern. Love it!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers being sent for DDIL's mom.


Thank you, Gwen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


Gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Offering prayers for DDIL's mom.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oops! Keyboard locked up! I was just going to add that she may be allowed home this evening if all goes well.


Great news!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We could use some prayers please. DDIL's mom is in hospice. I learned this morning that things were not good. Her lymph nodes on her neck have tripled in size in a very short time. Tonight her family is staying at hospice with her. Da did not go into work by the sounds. Unless he worked then went to hospice. Had a text after he would have gotten off, so maybe he did go in. And to top it off, their bank is going through a take over with change over this weekend. With it being Veterans Day tomorrow all banks are closed. All their money is either in the bank and can't use debit card, or in PayPal account and can't access that through the bank either. He needs to get gas. Told him let me know. I can certainly put gas in his truck.


Prayers for you DILs mom, hope she can be peaceful & pain free. Seems crazy their bank doesn't allow debit cards or something to work during the change over, it good to leave people stranded.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you got your painting at least started Bonnie . You are always busy busy I'm surprised you find time to knit


Usually I don't do much after supper except sit on my backside, knit & watch TV


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I got the general idea but had no idea what the printer being empty had to do painting walls! Figured that as you weren't stupid and done painting recently you must know what you were talking about.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


What a beautiful little sweater doing the body in one piece worked well. I always do things in one piece if I can & especially if using variegated yarn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Chris, good to hear you GD is doing better & may get home soon.

I'm dragging my behind this morning, GD coughed 1/2 the night, I got up & put Vicks on her feet & that helped quite a bit but I don't have any kids cough syrup, will have to get some.

I've got everyone fed & DH & GS are off hauling bales. GD is busy paint Christmas crafts.
The wind has been crazy here all night, hope that's not a bad omen. I was out at 11pm with the dog & it was very warm where you were sheltered but the wind feels like it's right off the polar icecap???? It says it's 3C/37F but with the wind feels more like -20????


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all from sunny, mild Dallas,

Got a long run down here on Wednesday afternoon. Was awfully tired even after my five hr break but made it in time. Laid down early last night and slept pretty much through till 8 this morning. Now to see if I'll get something out today. Not too many of us here. 

Gwen, the dress on her was bought. I tried knitting her one but her nails got caught in it. I'll have to try again using smaller needles one day. She's playing with one of her toys on my bed right now. 

Prayers to the lady in hospice and to the DGD who just had surgery. Warm thoughts are with all. 

Cute sweater. Love the colors in the yarn.

CRAFT has struck! Had other comments but lost train of thought. Julie, glad you had a nice trip. It sounds like the boat ride would be fun. Took a ferry from Sandusky to one of the islands on Lake Erie several years ago. Also was able to cruise the waterway in Virginia on a Navy sub tender years ago. Love boats!

Off to crochet on a hat and then knit on the socks. One is almost ready for toe decreases. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

A couple of miles (5-10 minutes by car ) in all directions from where I live there is snow been here for a couple of days now , but here it's been lovely beautiful sunshine I got all the leaves raked up again still way to many left in the trees . I also got all my washing dry. Temp has dropped a lot this evening though


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


That's gorgeous Margaret . I love the beautiful colours and the way the yoke is knitted


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is really pretty. Perhaps you could make her some matching socks! I think you were right about doing it in one piece. I think it would have been hard to get a satisfactory match between the two fronts otherwise.
> 
> We had our trip to visit GD in hospital this morning. We stayed a little over an hour, which gave her Mum a bit of a break as she has been there with her for over 24 hours now. Played a few games and chatted, but then came away, as she clearly wanted to sleep. Generally, she is recovering well, and may


That is good news . I hope she is well enough to go home


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Usually I don't do much after supper except sit on my backside, knit & watch TV


Exactly what I'm doing now ????All tidied up , everyone fed , dog walked so time to knit


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, cute teapot cover. The sweater is beyond beautiful!
Tami, praying for DDIL's mom and whole family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Chris, good to hear you GD is doing better & may get home soon.
> 
> I'm dragging my behind this morning, GD coughed 1/2 the night, I got up & put Vicks on her feet & that helped quite a bit but I don't have any kids cough syrup, will have to get some.
> 
> ...


Hope your GD gets over the cold quickly. It was very windy here yesterday too. One good thing is that it blew most of the leaves away.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, snow is pretty. But, I'm very happy to just see it on the mountains. So glad I no longer live in Connecticut where snow was as high as me, driving on black ice and -20F. We are still having 70-80F days. However, this week the ski resort at Mammoth officially opened. That is about 2.5 hours north. No snow on our mountains yet.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A couple of miles in all directions from where I live there is snow been here for a couple of days now but here it's been lovely beautiful sunshine I got all the leaves raked up again still way to many left in the trees . I also got all my washing dry. Temp has dropped a lot this evening though


Oh, Sonja, I hadn't realised there had been so much snow up your way, but I have not watched much news lately - too depressing! It has turned much colder here today, but I would be surprised if it snowed. I am glad you have escaped it so far. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Some of the ladies from my exercise class went to Atlantic City last week. They had a great time. It was a very inexpensive 5-day trip. It cost them just under $500 to cover their hotel and bus trip. In addition, they received coupons to cover food and drink. Some of them didn't even use all their coupons. The weather was warm too. Lots of surfers were out. Sounds like they really enjoyed themselves.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost noon. Quick check in before I leave. 

Tami prayers going up. 

Margaret live the sweater and dorm ouse teapot cover. 

Gage got his stripe last night. ????????
There was me Greg Bonde Chris and baby Warden all there to cheer him on. We grabbed some pizza after that and came to my house. It was such a nice time. ☺☺

My friend Ange is coming in about 10 mins or so. We are off to Guelph to her tattoo guy. I think she may be getting a touch up. Not sure. I am going to price the one I would like to get. 

Gage is going to his friends right after school so I don't need to be home. He's not so sure he wants to spend the night but I packed his pj's this morning in his back pack just in case. ☺

Off I go so she won't have to wait. 

Check in later.????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Prayers for you DILs mom, hope she can be peaceful & pain free. Seems crazy their bank doesn't allow debit cards or something to work during the change over, it good to leave people stranded.


Thank you for the prayers.

I found out this morning that it was actually Wednesday that the lymph node on her neck had doubled in size over night. By yesterday afternoon it was double to triple what it was on Wednesday. It is blood filled. They can not drain it. It is a damned if you do, and damned if you don't situation. Those of you in the medical profession know what I mean. They were not sure she would make it through the night last night, but she is still with us. It is getting hard to breathe and swallow, let alone eat. They are kepping her very comfortable. DDIL is happy with the care and the facility.

As for the bank issue, apparently there was a glitch in the system and they had many many many unhappy customers. Supposedly it is fixed. Kids weren't going to take the money. Told them keep it for now. Just in case. At least it will get them through the weekend if careful. Pay it back when they had access. Looks like we will have another funeral very soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Chris, good to hear you GD is doing better & may get home soon.
> 
> I'm dragging my behind this morning, GD coughed 1/2 the night, I got up & put Vicks on her feet & that helped quite a bit but I don't have any kids cough syrup, will have to get some.
> 
> ...


It's been very windy here, also. Temp is 47 F. Feels like 38 F. Winds are NNE at 23 mph. Sun has been in and out. Temps have been dropping since about 10 this morning.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Prayers for you DILs mom, hope she can be peaceful & pain free. Seems crazy their bank doesn't allow debit cards or something to work during the change over, it good to leave people stranded.


Absolutely on both points.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost noon. Quick check in before I leave.
> 
> Tami prayers going up.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the prayers.

Congratulations to Gage!

Enjoy your afternoon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


Lovely cardigan, that yarn is perfect for it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A couple of miles (5-10 minutes by car ) in all directions from where I live there is snow been here for a couple of days now , but here it's been lovely beautiful sunshine I got all the leaves raked up again still way to many left in the trees . I also got all my washing dry. Temp has dropped a lot this evening though


Lovely photos Sonja, but I'd rather see it in pictures than out of my window. Like you we have had a beautiful bright sunny day with temps around 11c.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, congratulations to Gage. Wonderful he had a whole team there supporting him.
Tami, wonderful you could support your kids at such a time. Hoping for a peaceful passing for DIL's mom.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone,
Oh dear some of us sure are in need of hugs. 
We too have a double whammy going on, my good friend Joan, Msvette, is in a lot of pain with back and neck, no results as yet but
Cancer looks likely.
Then we got news our SIL has been admitted to palliative care in private hospital, they give her six weeks free and if she is still alive, afterwards, she will have
To go to a rest home. Up until now she has denied she's ill but finally yesterday admitted she is.
She states nobody is to know, or visit, including us, but Jan has kept us informed so we do know what's happening.
Six weeks brings us up to Christmas and what's the bet she passes, when we are on vacation? Day by day is all we can do right now. 
Stu and I have been out to buy Christmas gifts for our family and workshop staff, and try to remain cheerful but it's really hard.
Thank you for reading this it helps a lot knowing you care truly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work melody --- sam



gagesmom said:


> KathleenDoris glad to hear your grand daughter is out of surgery and recovering☺
> 
> Heather so happy you found a place and you get to keep your fur baby☺
> 
> Made a hat to match the longies and was asked to do matching booties and mitts. Will do that tomorrow I think. ☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Oh dear some of us sure are in need of hugs.
> We too have a double whammy going on, my good friend Joan, Msvette, is in a lot of pain with back and neck, no results as yet but
> Cancer looks likely.
> ...


Thinking of you, as you live through this, good thing Lillian at last is somewhere with someone taking care of her, though I don't suppose she will be kind to them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the itch and tickle go away after a while. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We will see. DH's internal thermostat is messed up from so many years working in the foundry. He is always hot and even at 40-60 degrees outside, he is sweating. Not a health issue, just from working in such hot conditions for so long. As to going to have some one trim it, you have met his stylist! I am the only one who has cut his hair since 1978. I am really surprised that he's wanting, and now using, the mustache wax and beard balm! He hates shaving but doesn't like the itch and tickle either.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what about under your bed? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ha-ha-ha-ha....just filled 3 under-the-bed containers with yarn and slid it under the guest bedroom bed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy to her - and i hope for an easy passing if that is to be. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We could use some prayers please. DDIL's mom is in hospice. I learned this morning that things were not good. Her lymph nodes on her neck have tripled in size in a very short time. Tonight her family is staying at hospice with her. Da did not go into work by the sounds. Unless he worked then went to hospice. Had a text after he would have gotten off, so maybe he did go in. And to top it off, their bank is going through a take over with change over this weekend. With it being Veterans Day tomorrow all banks are closed. All their money is either in the bank and can't use debit card, or in PayPal account and can't access that through the bank either. He needs to get gas. Told him let me know. I can certainly put gas in his truck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if all else fails - blackmail him. i approve. --- sam



darowil said:


> The physical aspect is my big concern- but he plans on doing further study and working mainly as a consultant so not as much climbing trees.
> We spoke to someone today who suggested that he at least start with gardening and handyman type work. And then if does the course he can also get work with local councils as an arborist and they will probably have there own equipment- thus giving him a chance to see if he really wants to do it. And a lot of what he learns in the course will be useful as a gardener. And he does of the lot work here so handyman work is not a problem for him at all.
> The course will use a far bit of his leave and it will also give him the chance to start getting work while still having an income. But I will try and convince him to see a bit while he is over there. But I suspect that he will just want to get there and back quickly. But maybe I could stay longer?
> I doubt that I could convince him to take much holiday even if he doesn't do the course- he will just want to work here and find work. And finishing here would be nice! I could tell him I'm not coming home till I have a kitchen! :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely margaret - love the colors - and it does look better with the colors going around without an interruption. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Oh dear some of us sure are in need of hugs.
> We too have a double whammy going on, my good friend Joan, Msvette, is in a lot of pain with back and neck, no results as yet but
> Cancer looks likely.
> ...


Sorry to hear of all this sad news. Prayers for all involved.i can't really say anything else, but also thinking of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, Sonja, I hadn't realised there had been so much snow up your way, but I have not watched much news lately - too depressing! It has turned much colder here today, but I would be surprised if it snowed. I am glad you have escaped it so far. Stay warm and safe.


IT tried to snow a couple of days ago but it quickly changed to rain . It's got very windy here in the last 15 minutes . Can really here it blowing about


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Oh dear some of us sure are in need of hugs.
> We too have a double whammy going on, my good friend Joan, Msvette, is in a lot of pain with back and neck, no results as yet but
> Cancer looks likely.
> ...


You certainly are in need of hugs Fan. I'm sorry to hear Joan is in a lot of pain, it certainly doesn't sound good for her. Keeping her in my thoughts. 
Sorry also to hear your SIL is in hospital again, good that you have Jan to keep you informed as to what is happening. Sending loads of hugs from the other side of the world for you at this difficult time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you are ready i will be here waiting for you. sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-432883-1.html#9888649


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost noon. Quick check in before I leave.
> 
> Tami prayers going up.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Gage on receiving his stripe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the prayers.
> 
> I found out this morning that it was actually Wednesday that the lymph node on her neck had doubled in size over night. By yesterday afternoon it was double to triple what it was on Wednesday. It is blood filled. They can not drain it. It is a damned if you do, and damned if you don't situation. Those of you in the medical profession know what I mean. They were not sure she would make it through the night last night, but she is still with us. It is getting hard to breathe and swallow, let alone eat. They are kepping her very comfortable. DDIL is happy with the care and the facility.
> 
> As for the bank issue, apparently there was a glitch in the system and they had many many many unhappy customers. Supposedly it is fixed. Kids weren't going to take the money. Told them keep it for now. Just in case. At least it will get them through the weekend if careful. Pay it back when they had access. Looks like we will have another funeral very soon.


So sorry that her situation is so critical. Hope they can ease her pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully it will be a long time before you get any snow. the only day i really appreciate snow is on Christmas Day. then it can leave for the rest of the winter. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> A couple of miles (5-10 minutes by car ) in all directions from where I live there is snow been here for a couple of days now , but here it's been lovely beautiful sunshine I got all the leaves raked up again still way to many left in the trees . I also got all my washing dry. Temp has dropped a lot this evening though


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Oh dear some of us sure are in need of hugs.
> We too have a double whammy going on, my good friend Joan, Msvette, is in a lot of pain with back and neck, no results as yet but
> Cancer looks likely.
> ...


Lots of hugs heading your way. Sorry that you SIL is declining. It's sad that she doesn't want visitors.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Congratulations to Gage on receiving his stripe.


From me, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an easy passing for sil - and healing energy for you and family. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Oh dear some of us sure are in need of hugs.
> We too have a double whammy going on, my good friend Joan, Msvette, is in a lot of pain with back and neck, no results as yet but
> Cancer looks likely.
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To all of you who have responded, my deepest thanks and profound gratitude to have you in my life. Love you all heaps.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a pretty cardigan!


darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad your GD is on themend!


Kathleendoris said:


> That is really pretty. Perhaps you could make her some matching socks! I think you were right about doing it in one piece. I think it would have been hard to get a satisfactory match between the two fronts otherwise.
> 
> We had our trip to visit GD in hospital this morning. We stayed a little over an hour, which gave her Mum a bit of a break as she has been there with her for over 24 hours now. Played a few games and chatted, but then came away, as she clearly wanted to sleep. Generally, she is recovering well, and may


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is pretty, Sonja, but nice you were spared!


Swedenme said:


> A couple of miles (5-10 minutes by car ) in all directions from where I live there is snow been here for a couple of days now , but here it's been lovely beautiful sunshine I got all the leaves raked up again still way to many left in the trees . I also got all my washing dry. Temp has dropped a lot this evening though


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is really pretty. Perhaps you could make her some matching socks! I think you were right about doing it in one piece. I think it would have been hard to get a satisfactory match between the two fronts otherwise.
> 
> We had our trip to visit GD in hospital this morning. We stayed a little over an hour, which gave her Mum a bit of a break as she has been there with her for over 24 hours now. Played a few games and chatted, but then came away, as she clearly wanted to sleep. Generally, she is recovering well, and may


Only if I get more wool. Couldn't even knit a preemie pair with what I have left. Half wondering about using for Vicky's Christmas socks and then could do Elizabeth a pair too. Good idea. As If I needed enabling to buy more yarn! But was thinking of getting some cotton for Elizabeth and over half way to free postage!

Good news about your GD. Sounds right for an uncomplicated removal these days. She'll be back at school before you know it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Chris, good to hear you GD is doing better & may get home soon.
> 
> I'm dragging my behind this morning, GD coughed 1/2 the night, I got up & put Vicks on her feet & that helped quite a bit but I don't have any kids cough syrup, will have to get some.
> 
> ...


Does DH getting the bales in mean the guy using your land has been able to get crops in? I know crops more easily ruined than the bales.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's gorgeous Margaret . I love the beautiful colours and the way the yoke is knitted


Need to see it on of course but love the look of the yoke shaping. Uses short rows before they are all joined up, and the fronts start their short rows 6 rows before the back. Just as well I checked as I needed to work 6 rows less for the body than the total length I wanted so I could seperate early.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost noon. Quick check in before I leave.
> 
> Tami prayers going up.
> 
> ...


Congrats to Gage on his next strip. 
You appreciate the extra time when you don't need to be around for school finishing don't you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Oh dear some of us sure are in need of hugs.
> We too have a double whammy going on, my good friend Joan, Msvette, is in a lot of pain with back and neck, no results as yet but
> Cancer looks likely.
> ...


At least know you know she is getting good care. Hopefully she won't change her mind! Would be nice if she could go in the hospital rather a short term move at that point. And to make things more convenient for others before Christmas start. But she hasn't been good at cooperating so guess she won't. 
Seriously for her sake though I hope it is quick and easy for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the prayers.
> 
> I found out this morning that it was actually Wednesday that the lymph node on her neck had doubled in size over night. By yesterday afternoon it was double to triple what it was on Wednesday. It is blood filled. They can not drain it. It is a damned if you do, and damned if you don't situation. Those of you in the medical profession know what I mean. They were not sure she would make it through the night last night, but she is still with us. It is getting hard to breathe and swallow, let alone eat. They are kepping her very comfortable. DDIL is happy with the care and the facility.
> 
> As for the bank issue, apparently there was a glitch in the system and they had many many many unhappy customers. Supposedly it is fixed. Kids weren't going to take the money. Told them keep it for now. Just in case. At least it will get them through the weekend if careful. Pay it back when they had access. Looks like we will have another funeral very soon.


Good they are keeping her comfortable. Hope they can continue to do so. But a lump in the neck can really impact on breathing


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least know you know she is getting good care. Hopefully she won't change her mind! Would be nice if she could go in the hospital rather a short term move at that point. And to make things more convenient for others before Christmas start. But she hasn't been good at cooperating so guess she won't.
> Seriously for her sake though I hope it is quick and easy for her.


Thank you, these things certainly try us don't they? I'm just having a bad day today coming to terms with things, knowing we cannot help her through the final stages of her life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We could use some prayers please. DDIL's mom is in hospice. I learned this morning that things were not good. Her lymph nodes on her neck have tripled in size in a very short time. Tonight her family is staying at hospice with her. Da did not go into work by the sounds. Unless he worked then went to hospice. Had a text after he would have gotten off, so maybe he did go in. And to top it off, their bank is going through a take over with change over this weekend. With it being Veterans Day tomorrow all banks are closed. All their money is either in the bank and can't use debit card, or in PayPal account and can't access that through the bank either. He needs to get gas. Told him let me know. I can certainly put gas in his truck.


Oh my, you definitely have them, hugs for all also. 
Oh wow, the bank didn't think that through did they? Good that you can help with the gas problem, hopefully they won't have too many needs for cash over the weekend, thankfully here, most places still take checks. 
Yesterday afternoon it dawned on us that the banks would be closed today as it's Veterans Day and called David to ask him if he was getting paid yesterday instead of today, he didn't know, but he called his boss and asked him if checks were going to be ready for yesterday and his boss said, no, tomorrow, why, and David reminded him of Veterans Day, thankfully his boss called David this morning and let him know that the main branch of our bank in Scottsbluff would be open until noon today, so that all worked out alright.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Every time I see a cute mouse pattern I think of you KayeJo.


 :sm16:

LOL!
My Aunts vacuum cleaner has a huge Miss Mouse that goes over it, and the dress covers the vacuum, David said it was creepy and Gizmo stood and barked at it. lolol So Miss Mousy vacuum cover is finding a new home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Very early days- but currently he is wanting to go the UK to do a course in 6 weeks that here is only available very part time and would take 2 years! So UKers you never know I may get there next year (becuase he can't possibly go unattended can he? And is assuming IF he goes that I will too.
> 
> As for your trees Gwen I would be very happy with that arrangement- not so sure about David.


No, he definitely can't go unattended, you are obligated to go. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The physical aspect is my big concern- but he plans on doing further study and working mainly as a consultant so not as much climbing trees.
> We spoke to someone today who suggested that he at least start with gardening and handyman type work. And then if does the course he can also get work with local councils as an arborist and they will probably have there own equipment- thus giving him a chance to see if he really wants to do it. And a lot of what he learns in the course will be useful as a gardener. And he does of the lot work here so handyman work is not a problem for him at all.
> The course will use a far bit of his leave and it will also give him the chance to start getting work while still having an income. But I will try and convince him to see a bit while he is over there. But I suspect that he will just want to get there and back quickly. But maybe I could stay longer?
> I doubt that I could convince him to take much holiday even if he doesn't do the course- he will just want to work here and find work. And finishing here would be nice! I could tell him I'm not coming home till I have a kitchen! :sm02:


All good ideas, you could stay longer and of course you can't go home until you have a kitchen, just as easy to eat out in UK as Aussie, of course you'd really start to miss Elizabeth if you were gone toooo long, but it would be great for a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The organisation David works for relies completely on donations and because of our states poor financial position (the worst in the country) and the older people being more reliable donors (and they are all retiring and having less to give) they need someone who can steer the organisation through major changes. And someone who can look at things with a fresh mind.


Ohhh, I knew he did something that had to do with Theology or such and just couldn't figure the correlation, now it makes more sense. Really didn't intend to be nosey. :sm12: :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


How adorable is that!!! I almost always do them in one piece so I don't have to seam, I love that yarn and the stripes, it is indeed perfect.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I told them really I had them opened today to clean the outside, they seem to be working ok :
> Had someone call about duct cleaning told them ,we didn't have any ducks ,just chickens in the coup :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oops! Keyboard locked up! I was just going to add that she may be allowed home this evening if all goes well.


Oh that's great news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A couple of miles (5-10 minutes by car ) in all directions from where I live there is snow been here for a couple of days now , but here it's been lovely beautiful sunshine I got all the leaves raked up again still way to many left in the trees . I also got all my washing dry. Temp has dropped a lot this evening though


Oh wow! Amazing how it can change in such a short distance.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Oh dear some of us sure are in need of hugs.
> We too have a double whammy going on, my good friend Joan, Msvette, is in a lot of pain with back and neck, no results as yet but
> Cancer looks likely.
> ...


I sure hope that they can get Joan feeling much better and if it is cancer, that they can erradicate it all, please let her know we are praying and thinking about her. 
That is so hard, at least she's finally somewhere where she will be taken care of, but it's sad that she doesn't want anyone to know or to visit. HUGS!!! I know this has all been so very hard for all of you trying to help her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Oh dear some of us sure are in need of hugs.
> We too have a double whammy going on, my good friend Joan, Msvette, is in a lot of pain with back and neck, no results as yet but
> Cancer looks likely.
> ...


Prayers continue for Joan.

I am sorry to hear your SIL is getting worse. I am glad she has finally admitted that she is ill. I am glad she is in palliative care. It is the best place for her. It's good that Jan is keeping you informed. For as stubborn as she is, you are probably right, she is pick Christmas. I'm glad that you and Stu are doing your best to stay cheerful. You are also in my prayers, as is your SIL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the itch and tickle go away after a while. --- sam
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy to her - and i hope for an easy passing if that is to be. --- sam


Thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Kaye Jo and Tami, yes at least now she's in care and the pressure is off for Jan and family now. Today is one year since Lilian left here to move house and also would be Don, her hubby's 76th birthday. Lots of emotions churning me up today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hopefully it will be a long time before you get any snow. the only day i really appreciate snow is on Christmas Day. then it can leave for the rest of the winter. --- sam


Ditto, except for snowing on Christmas day. I love a white Christmas, but spent many Christmases waiting for my Dad to come home from plowing snow. I am glad he was able to make driving conditions safe for those traveling to visit family on Christmas day, but of course, would have rather had him home with us. My wish for snow is for it to fall a couple of days before Christmas, then be clear until after Christmas, so those who take care of our roads could also be home with their families!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Only if I get more wool. Couldn't even knit a preemie pair with what I have left. Half wondering about using for Vicky's Christmas socks and then could do Elizabeth a pair too. Good idea. As If I needed enabling to buy more yarn! But was thinking of getting some cotton for Elizabeth and over half way to free postage!
> 
> Good news about your GD. Sounds right for an uncomplicated removal these days. She'll be back at school before you know it.


Of course you need to buy more so Vicky and Elizabeth can have matching socks! Free postage is good..... Have I enabled enough yet? :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good they are keeping her comfortable. Hope they can continue to do so. But a lump in the neck can really impact on breathing


The lump is filling with blood. DS told me this morning that it doubled in size Wednesday. Then, yesterday, it tripled what it had doubled. The hell of it is, if they drain it, she will bleed out. I haven't heard anything since this morning, but I don't expect it will be long. Thankfully, they have been able to keep her comfortable so far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, you definitely have them, hugs for all also.
> Oh wow, the bank didn't think that through did they? Good that you can help with the gas problem, hopefully they won't have too many needs for cash over the weekend, thankfully here, most places still take checks.
> Yesterday afternoon it dawned on us that the banks would be closed today as it's Veterans Day and called David to ask him if he was getting paid yesterday instead of today, he didn't know, but he called his boss and asked him if checks were going to be ready for yesterday and his boss said, no, tomorrow, why, and David reminded him of Veterans Day, thankfully his boss called David this morning and let him know that the main branch of our bank in Scottsbluff would be open until noon today, so that all worked out alright.


Thank you. Supposedly, there was a major glitch in the banks systems. And checks wouldn't have cleared, either. Glad you were able to get David's check and get it cashed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, these things certainly try us don't they? I'm just having a bad day today coming to terms with things, knowing we cannot help her through the final stages of her life.


You want to be there to help her, but she made her own decisions and so you mustn't blame yourself for that. But it is still hard


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, you definitely have them, hugs for all also.
> Oh wow, the bank didn't think that through did they? Good that you can help with the gas problem, hopefully they won't have too many needs for cash over the weekend, thankfully here, most places still take checks.
> Yesterday afternoon it dawned on us that the banks would be closed today as it's Veterans Day and called David to ask him if he was getting paid yesterday instead of today, he didn't know, but he called his boss and asked him if checks were going to be ready for yesterday and his boss said, no, tomorrow, why, and David reminded him of Veterans Day, thankfully his boss called David this morning and let him know that the main branch of our bank in Scottsbluff would be open until noon today, so that all worked out alright.


Cheques are rarely used here anymore. Pay is almost always paid straight into the bank account and most payments are done online.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cheques are rarely used here anymore. Pay is almost always paid straight into the bank account and most payments are done online.


It's getting that way here, also. Not all employers use direct deposit, though. DH's doesn't. Still have to take the pay check to the bank. I do a lot of my bills online, but not all. There are still a few that I need to pay by check.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

thewren said:


> i'm intrigued with the cover the hats were sitting on. i think i see a hand - maybe a face but i am not sure. --- sam


No face or hand just the couch, you can see a bit of the big picture we have framed behind . Muriel I think they call it takes up half the wall


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's getting that way here, also. Not all employers use direct deposit, though. DH's doesn't. Still have to take the pay check to the bank. I do a lot of my bills online, but not all. There are still a few that I need to pay by check.


I've never been paid by check. Either cash that we went and picked up ourselves or direct deposit into my account. Cheques here take a few days to clear so if we got paid by cheque on Friday likely wouldn't able to access for almost a week. Th elogic behind this was that they needed to check that the money was in the account and therefore Bank Cheques (which the bank write outs having received your money before they write the cheque) never used to clear- but now for some reason best known to the banks they don't get the proceeds of these either for 3 days. So for 3 days they are not in either persons account-so I wonder who benfits from this? :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just finished a cardigan for Elizabeth. Not quite as bad as Sonya- I might have been able to get another row done if I had needed to!
> Pattern from Little Wonders, Patons 1150. Knitted in Bendigo Multicoloured Sock Yarn. When I saw it I thought it was too nice for socks- but am tempted to get more of this colour because it would make great socks. This is one of the things you finish and think I love it. Picked the pattern book up for 20cents. As soon as I saw this cardigan in the book I knew it was the one to do this yarn in. As long as it looks good on I think I might be doing this one again. I did the body in one piece instead of seperate ones as I thought the long colour repeats would look better the same across the whole body.


It is lovely, I love the multicolour. I bet it will look adorable one her. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> You certainly are in need of hugs Fan. I'm sorry to hear Joan is in a lot of pain, it certainly doesn't sound good for her. Keeping her in my thoughts.
> Sorry also to hear your SIL is in hospital again, good that you have Jan to keep you informed as to what is happening. Sending loads of hugs from the other side of the world for you at this difficult time.


And hugs from me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> The lump is filling with blood. DS told me this morning that it doubled in size Wednesday. Then, yesterday, it tripled what it had doubled. The hell of it is, if they drain it, she will bleed out. I haven't heard anything since this morning, but I don't expect it will be long. Thankfully, they have been able to keep her comfortable so far.


That is so sad, I am glad they can keep her comfortable. Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And hugs from me too.....


Thank you sugar sugar, feeling better today, have kept busy with Christmas things to organise and it's been good.
It's not over until it's over, so we just need to hang in there.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone! Haven't been on for a long time. Fan has kept me posted to her SIL. I am certainly not well but I'm going to do my very best not like her. Will be tough to beat but with all the love, support and prayers from all over more angels than ever. If I had been in NY I would have been stuck in the house and be freezing. Jimmy and Michelle (his niece and ER nurse) are here taking excellent care of me - couldn't want for anything. Melissa comes back on Thursday and can't wait to see her. Every single person who came into my room in hospital loved my pretty pink nail polish. Supposed to have it changed this Friday - going by wheelchair this time as I can't walk from the car that far. One day at a time. No voice between meds and phone calls. Tonight looking forward to small grilled chicken breast - no salt - and steamed chopped broccoli - no salt - garlic and oil. Jimmy is such a good cook too. I am so blessed to have him and all of you around me. He takes me out in the wheelchair after supper so I get some fresh air, don't sweat or freeze with and he loves to do it. I haven't read of any of this week but know in my heart my prayers go out to all and hope to catch up on seeing all that has been flying off the needles. Who know maybe tomorrow I might work on the counted cross stitching or finally finish weaving in the ends of the afghan. Love and hugs to all of you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hello everyone! Haven't been on for a long time. Fan has kept me posted to her SIL. I am certainly not well but I'm going to do my very best not like her. Will be tough to beat but with all the love, support and prayers from all over more angels than ever. If I had been in NY I would have been stuck in the house and be freezing. Jimmy and Michelle (his niece and ER nurse) are here taking excellent care of me - couldn't want for anything. Melissa comes back on Thursday and can't wait to see her. Every single person who came into my room in hospital loved my pretty pink nail polish. Supposed to have it changed this Friday - going by wheelchair this time as I can't walk from the car that far. One day at a time. No voice between meds and phone calls. Tonight looking forward to small grilled chicken breast - no salt - and steamed chopped broccoli - no salt - garlic and oil. Jimmy is such a good cook too. I am so blessed to have him and all of you around me. He takes me out in the wheelchair after supper so I get some fresh air, don't sweat or freeze with and he loves to do it. I haven't read of any of this week but know in my heart my prayers go out to all and hope to catch up on seeing all that has been flying off the needles. Who know maybe tomorrow I might work on the counted cross stitching or finally finish weaving in the ends of the afghan. Love and hugs to all of you!


Good to have you back Joan- hope they can sort things out and get you back up fit and healthy again without too many hassles


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hello everyone! Haven't been on for a long time. Fan has kept me posted to her SIL. I am certainly not well but I'm going to do my very best not like her. Will be tough to beat but with all the love, support and prayers from all over more angels than ever. If I had been in NY I would have been stuck in the house and be freezing. Jimmy and Michelle (his niece and ER nurse) are here taking excellent care of me - couldn't want for anything. Melissa comes back on Thursday and can't wait to see her. Every single person who came into my room in hospital loved my pretty pink nail polish. Supposed to have it changed this Friday - going by wheelchair this time as I can't walk from the car that far. One day at a time. No voice between meds and phone calls. Tonight looking forward to small grilled chicken breast - no salt - and steamed chopped broccoli - no salt - garlic and oil. Jimmy is such a good cook too. I am so blessed to have him and all of you around me. He takes me out in the wheelchair after supper so I get some fresh air, don't sweat or freeze with and he loves to do it. I haven't read of any of this week but know in my heart my prayers go out to all and hope to catch up on seeing all that has been flying off the needles. Who know maybe tomorrow I might work on the counted cross stitching or finally finish weaving in the ends of the afghan. Love and hugs to all of you!


Pleased to hear from you Joan, love and hugs right back at you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Hello everyone! Haven't been on for a long time. Fan has kept me posted to her SIL. I am certainly not well but I'm going to do my very best not like her. Will be tough to beat but with all the love, support and prayers from all over more angels than ever. If I had been in NY I would have been stuck in the house and be freezing. Jimmy and Michelle (his niece and ER nurse) are here taking excellent care of me - couldn't want for anything. Melissa comes back on Thursday and can't wait to see her. Every single person who came into my room in hospital loved my pretty pink nail polish. Supposed to have it changed this Friday - going by wheelchair this time as I can't walk from the car that far. One day at a time. No voice between meds and phone calls. Tonight looking forward to small grilled chicken breast - no salt - and steamed chopped broccoli - no salt - garlic and oil. Jimmy is such a good cook too. I am so blessed to have him and all of you around me. He takes me out in the wheelchair after supper so I get some fresh air, don't sweat or freeze with and he loves to do it. I haven't read of any of this week but know in my heart my prayers go out to all and hope to catch up on seeing all that has been flying off the needles. Who know maybe tomorrow I might work on the counted cross stitching or finally finish weaving in the ends of the afghan. Love and hugs to all of you!


Hope you will be ok. So sorry about whatever has happened to you. Big Hugs and wishes for a complete recovery.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Hello everyone! Haven't been on for a long time. Fan has kept me posted to her SIL. I am certainly not well but I'm going to do my very best not like her. Will be tough to beat but with all the love, support and prayers from all over more angels than ever. If I had been in NY I would have been stuck in the house and be freezing. Jimmy and Michelle (his niece and ER nurse) are here taking excellent care of me - couldn't want for anything. Melissa comes back on Thursday and can't wait to see her. Every single person who came into my room in hospital loved my pretty pink nail polish. Supposed to have it changed this Friday - going by wheelchair this time as I can't walk from the car that far. One day at a time. No voice between meds and phone calls. Tonight looking forward to small grilled chicken breast - no salt - and steamed chopped broccoli - no salt - garlic and oil. Jimmy is such a good cook too. I am so blessed to have him and all of you around me. He takes me out in the wheelchair after supper so I get some fresh air, don't sweat or freeze with and he loves to do it. I haven't read of any of this week but know in my heart my prayers go out to all and hope to catch up on seeing all that has been flying off the needles. Who know maybe tomorrow I might work on the counted cross stitching or finally finish weaving in the ends of the afghan. Love and hugs to all of you!


Happy to see you back and as Sam would day hope you are back in the pink soon????


----------

